# Mit mindestens 3,5k dps durch heros^^



## Ossine (9. November 2009)

Hallo zusammnen,

finde es toll das alle über die dps geilen im Wow sprechen.
Nun will ich mal als einer derjenigen Schreiben die dazu stehen.

Erstens:

Wer behauptet die Daily Hero nicht gerne in 20min fertig zuhaben ist nicht ehrlich zu sich selbst.
Die meisten würden sich freuen wenn man z.B. mal eben zu Anfang des Wow-Tages schnell sich die Empleme abholen kann um sich dann seinem Equip zu widmen. Ony 25, 1k winter PDK usw.

Wenn die Heros doch nur dafür da sind um schnell sich die Marken abzuholen und sonst keinen Sinn mehr für die meisten machen, warum sich dann mit nem frischen 80er Tank oder 3 dds mit ner durchschnittsdps von 1200 rumzuärgern.

Nein ich will das nicht gutheißen das die meisten so denken... aber mal im Ernst. Froh über ne gute Gruppe wo es schnell geht sind wir doch alle , oder?

Natürlich ist es so das alle die grad 80 geworden sind die Inis durchlaufen müssen. Man kann nicht sofort auf 80 ne dps von 3k fahren.
Dann ist man darauf angwiesen das man Gruppen findet wo man mitkann. Versteht jeder. 
Aber ich glaube , aus eigener Erfahrung das die Leute mit guten Klamotten die Inis schon zu kotz.... finden.

Wie oft sind wir die schon durchlaufen. 

Ich selber hab nen guten Pala Tank und mehrere DDs auf 80. Ich kann diese Nordend inis nicht mehr sehen.

Also gebt bitte nicht immer die Schuld den DPS Geilen Spielern sonder dem Spiel selbst. 
Oder noch besser sucht euch Gruppen für Hero Inis die eure DPS nicht interessiert. Davon gibt es deutlich mehr als die die schreiben ab 3,5k.

Das bei Ony , PDK usw ne gewisse DPS Zahl und Erfahrung vorhanden sein sollte kann ich ebenfalls nur nachvollziehen.
Warum mit Hero - Klamotten nicht erstmal AK 10er Nax 10er Obsi laufen? Wenn ich dann sehe das bei Ony Wipes durch falsche Laufwege oder durch den Atem passieren......

Wie seht ihr das.?

Immer noch die pööösen DPS Geilen Spieler?


----------



## Magexe (9. November 2009)

naja mir fehlt mir wurst ich tank das weg (mit kack gear) bin ja kein fleischtank sonder stats tank...
oh man ey immer diese diskussion


----------



## Seph018 (9. November 2009)

gute truppe ist schön, schlechte truppe auch machbar aber muss nich sein... so


----------



## Schlaviner (9. November 2009)

Ich hasse es wenn im Handelschannel steht 
Suchen DD für daily hero mindst. 4 k dps -.-

Ich fahr an der testpussy locker +5k  un in hero komm ich nich über 3k is halt so....un wurde auch schon deswegen gekickt -.- 
aber das muss jeder normale spieler kapieren...die Dots ticken halt nich lange genug


----------



## Snake202 (9. November 2009)

Hm mir fehlt die Option
"Mir egal, ich achte eh net auf DPS, hauptsache die Ini macht Spaß, selbst versaute ID´s regen mich kein bisschen auf ^^"
... oder so ähnlich halt formuliert xD

Edit:
"Warum mit Hero - Klamotten nicht erstmal AK 10er Nax 10er Obsi laufen?" Ganz einfach: Weil man von den anderen DPS-geilen Leuten eh nicht migenommen wird, bzw. auch garincht in der Lage dazu sein wird/könnte Koralon zu legen ^^ Auf Echsenkessel wurde man für AK10(!) entweder nicht mitgenommen, wenn man nicht 3,5k dps gefahren hat, oder man wurde einfach gekickt, falls es im Endeffekt nicht gereicht hat. Ob Tank oder Heiler Schuld war, war eigentlich egal. Sobald einmal gewhiped wurde -> DD´s unter 3,5k DPS kicken! (Steigert sich evtl. je nach Situation, habs schonmal erlebt, dass alle unter 4k gekickt wurden ... Nur um am Ende festzustellen, dass der 2. Tank zu wenig DMG-Reduce hatte ...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. November 2009)

ich bin auch lieber mit ner schnellen Gruppe durch.. aber ich such nicht extra danach ( außer ich hab sowas vor wie vor einiger Zeit.. Gundrak hero in 11 Minuten :-P ).. wenns ne gute gruppe wird dann ist das schön, aber wenn nicht dann verlass ich die gruppe auch nicht..

Anders ist das in Raids.. wenn dort ein grün/blau equippter kerl meint Koralon legen zu wollen anstatt sich ernstmal in heros/naxx etc auszurüsten frag ich mich warum ich überhaupt ewig in naxx abgehangen hab wenn ich mein equip durch blankes dabei sein und den Boss ankucken hätte haben können.. ach ja richtig.. ich bin tank und mir werden wenns equip nicht passt vom Boss die Gesichtszüge neu angeordnet..


----------



## FrAkE (9. November 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Ich hasse es wenn im Handelschannel steht
> Suchen DD für daily hero mindst. 4 k dps -.-
> 
> Ich fahr an der testpussy locker +5k un in hero komm ich nich über 3k is halt so....un wurde auch schon deswegen gekickt -.-
> aber das muss jeder normale spieler kapieren...die Dots ticken halt nich lange genug




WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?

du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fahr an der puppe auch locker (auch wen rota ma verklickt) 5.5k dps trage 3/5 t9.5 teile und 2 t9  und halt 245 marken zeug,

und ichfahre in hero inins auch meine 4-5-6k dps Oo


spieslt hexer falsch usw ^^

wer mit gebrechen in ne hero ini geht würde ich auch nicht mit nehmen ;D

da jeder weiß das destro im mom den meisten dmg fährt ;D

mfg


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. November 2009)

Ossine schrieb:


> Hallo zusammnen,
> 
> finde es toll das alle über die dps geilen im Wow sprechen.
> Nun will ich mal als einer derjenigen Schreiben die dazu stehen.
> ...



Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^

ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen.... 
für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...

ich will quasi hier formel eins machen, marken sammel ich schnell für steine/pvp zeug, da hab ich kein bock auf langsames gegammel^^.... und zur formel 1 nimmt man gewöhnlich keine vw-käfer mit....

ich seh es ein dass leute gerade dorthin müssen damit sie erstmal entsprechendes equip haben, doch wer bin ich denn??.... jedenfalls nicht der gute samariter, denn aus erfahrung hab ich festgestellt dass so "nette" leute gewöhnlich entweder die reinsten WOW-Mumien sind, oder equip sowie contentmässig nicht voran kommen.... hier ist es wie auf der strasse, der freche siegt!


wer mir da was dagegen sagen will soll ruhig, doch diesem fehlt es an jeder logik....


----------



## Magexe (9. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?
> 
> du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch
> 
> ...



naja und Affli bzw Dämo is gruppen unterstützend...denken--->reden


----------



## Gaiwain (9. November 2009)

Skelletor - und ich habe genau keine Lust nach Feierabend mir in einem Spiel Stress zu machen und durch hero-ini´s zu hetzen ...


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2009)

Mathematik war für viele immer schon ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln. Auch für die meisten DPSFans.
Ein Spieler mit 4k Dps benötigt weniger als 10 sec für einen Trashmob (da meist der Tank noch ab und an draufhaut) nun ist es meistens so das noch 2 weiter Roxxor mit von der Partie sind, die wiederum für sich dem ersten Dopple D in nichts nachstehen. also werden aus den 10 sec die der Mob lebt, theoretisch 3 sec. Die meisten Caster jedoch benötigen zum Wirken ihres Zaubers 1.5-5 Sekunden. Darum würde ich nie einen Caster mehr mit auf Heros nehmen, die halten doch nur den Verkehr auf. Und bei einer Durschnittlichen Lebensdauer eines Mobs von 3 Sekunden, braucht man eigentlich auch keinen Heiler mehr. Lieber einen Dopple D mehr mitnehmen das bringt gut 15 Sekunden Zeitgewinn, die man schon wieder in der nächsten Hero sein könnte.


----------



## ak47fatih (9. November 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Hm mir fehlt die Option
> "Mir egal, ich achte eh net auf DPS, hauptsache die Ini macht Spaß, selbst versaute ID´s regen mich kein bisschen auf ^^"
> ... oder so ähnlich halt formuliert xD
> 
> ...


----------



## Lari (9. November 2009)

Wieder so eine hirnlose Diskussion...
Wenn ich in eine Hero will, warum auch immer, dann nehm ich die erstbeste Randomgruppe und gut ist. Mal gehts schneller, mal langsamer. Aber dieses "isch bin so der roxxor alda, ich will nich rumgimpen!!11elfelf" ist doch echt lächerlich. Geht was kompetetives spielen, aber WoW ist gerade im PvE doch eher auf kooperatives Spielen ausgelegt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baummi (9. November 2009)

Ich erleb es immer wieder das Leute in die Inis gehen und meinen mit ihrem Damage ist das alles kein Problem und dann haste noch nen Tank der zu doof ist. Es folgt ein Wipe nach dem anderen und ne Ini dauert ewig lang.Nein danke.Dann doch lieber Leute mit Feuer. Durchflutschen und fertig.


----------



## Quintusrex (9. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer
> ...




es gibt einen logischen Grund, der low Spieler muss da durch um wenigstens mal nach Naxx zu kommen. Offenbar hast du dir ja nen Char mit T 120 bei Ebay gekauft, sonst wüsstest du das.


----------



## Lenelli (9. November 2009)

hab mich mal für "ja" entschieden. bin froh wenn ich da schnell durch bin, weil viel zu beachten gibts eh nicht, und nach dem 1000sten mal brauch ich mir ned mehr überlegen welcher mob zuerst umfällt, wegbomben und gut is^^

allerdings muss ich  noch dazu sagen, das ich ned zu den leuten gehöre die keine frischen 80er mitnehmen wollen bzw. nen "grade so critimmunen tank" ned vorne stehn haben wollen. wenn dem so is, mach ich halt focusdmg aufs markierte ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schnell ist gut, langsam auch ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (9. November 2009)

Als Heiler fahr ich eh nur max. 50dps *g*
Solange die Gruppe die Mobs platt gemacht hat, wie meine 20k Mana reichen ist mir das echt wurscht und sollte es auch allen anderen sein. ich freu mich jedesmal, wenn ich mal wieder einen Spieler seh, der den Erfolg Dungeon- und Schlachtzugemblem erhält. Wenn man noch jemanden mit dem Loot erfreuen kann, dann macht das wenigstens Sinn.


----------



## Pfefi (9. November 2009)

Also mir soll beides Recht sein. Um ehrlich zu sein gehe ich keine Hc's mehr oder mache Dailys weil ich die Instanzen nicht mehr sehen kann! Aber falls, dann such ich mir so allerlei Leute zusammen. Wenn einer dabei ist der 3k DPS fährt is es mir recht, und wenn einer dabei ist der nur 1,2k DPS fährt ist auch oke. Ich schau halt nur mal ob ich dem vllt iwie helfen kann wenns ein Schurke ist; bei der Rota oder Skillung damit er evtl mehr Schaden gibt.
Aber ist halt nur ne hc, da sag ich nicht:" L0l Nein, du bistn lowbob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## cHAOSTANK (9. November 2009)

es ist eh assi wen die leute im /2 nach DDs für ne hero mit 3.5k dps suchen oO...
ICH WILL DIE LEUTE NUR MAL DARAN ERINNERN DAS MAN ERSTMAL EQIPT BRAUCH UND SKILL UM DIES ZU SCHAFFEN SKILL BEKOMMT MAN RELATIV SCHNELL DOCH EQIPT BRAUCHEN DIE LEUTE AUCH !!!
FRÜHER HABEN WIR ZU NAXX 25 ZEITEN AUCH KEINE DDs FÜR HEROS GESUCHT MIT 3k dps!!!
lieber zeit lassen und nehmt das mal zu herzen weil das was ihr im /2 ist nicht mehr normal 
denkt daran ihr wart auch mal n000bs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyl (9. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Mathematik war für viele immer schon ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln. Auch für die meisten DPSFans.
> Ein Spieler mit 4k Dps benötigt weniger als 10 sec für einen Trashmob (da meist der Tank noch ab und an draufhaut) nun ist es meistens so das noch 2 weiter Roxxor mit von der Partie sind, die wiederum für sich dem ersten Dopple D in nichts nachstehen. also werden aus den 10 sec die der Mob lebt, theoretisch 3 sec. Die meisten Caster jedoch benötigen zum Wirken ihres Zaubers 1.5-5 Sekunden. Darum würde ich nie einen Caster mehr mit auf Heros nehmen, die halten doch nur den Verkehr auf. Und bei einer Durschnittlichen Lebensdauer eines Mobs von 3 Sekunden, braucht man eigentlich auch keinen Heiler mehr. Lieber einen Dopple D mehr mitnehmen das bringt gut 15 Sekunden Zeitgewinn, die man schon wieder in der nächsten Hero sein könnte.



Oh, Superpepe meets Mathematik....

Schon mal mit ner guten Gruppe ne Heroische Instanz gespielt?
Nein? Läuft in etwa so: Tank pullt 3-4 Gruppen, 20 Mobs an ihm, ae ae und nach 4 sekunden 20 trash-Mobs tot. Jetzt darfst nochmal die DPS nachrechnen, oder soll ich?

Ae-Gebombe ist dir zu anspruchslos? Richtig, wie fast allen anderen auch. 
/w Blizz ....


----------



## Duko (9. November 2009)

da ich fast nur mit meinem main hin und wieder daily mache ist es mir eigentlich egal wieviel dps die anderen machen
selber mache ich sowieso mindestens 3,5k je nach ini, da bombe ich die ini im notfall auch alleine leer^^

solange der tank aggro halten kann und der heiler den tank geheilt bekommt ist es mir egal wieviel schaden die anderen machen
ich hab auch schon tanks in blauen equip turm tanken gesehen und es ging auch problemlos

auserdem macht es sowieso keinen spaß inis durchzuheilen wenn der tank so wenig schaden bekommt das man ihn mit erdschild durchheilen kann^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. November 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> es gibt einen logischen Grund, der low Spieler muss da durch um wenigstens mal nach Naxx zu kommen. Offenbar hast du dir ja nen Char mit T 120 bei Ebay gekauft, sonst wüsstest du das.



Ich weiss das, ich bin ja nicht dumm.... aber ein schlecht equippter spieler kann nicht von mir oder jedem anderen besseren gamer erwarten überall durchgeschliffen zu werden.... in diesem spiel geht es keinem um den erfolg von anderen, jeder möchte selbst vorwärts kommen....

ausserdem bin ich mir zu quasi 100% sicher dass ein schlecht equippter typ der nach 3 wochen pdk-ready ist, hinterher andere lowies am equippen hilft....

es gibt logisch gesehen keinen einzigen grund (aus sicht von jemandem mit anständigem equip) zu helfen.... ausserdem ist das unfair gegenüber 4 anderen membern in der gruppe, die wegen einem lowie mal schnell 20 minuten länger in ner heroinnie zergen müssen, die sie schon 1000 mal gesehen haben....


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...
> ...



ich finde es bemerkenswert, dasz du deinen Nonsens als Logik bezeichnest. Mal davon abgesehen das du in deinem lilarotschwarzen Eqiup genausolange für eine Instanz benötigst wie rar equipte Spieler. Deine eristisch Dialektik ist dazu so schwammig und dient nur den Nächsten im Schulhofdeutsch zu mobben, um sich bloß nicht mit Argumenten auseinandersetzen zu müssen.


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Oh, Superpepe meets Mathematik....
> 
> Schon mal mit ner guten Gruppe ne Heroische Instanz gespielt?
> Nein? Läuft in etwa so: Tank pullt 3-4 Gruppen, 20 Mobs an ihm, ae ae und nach 4 sekunden 20 trash-Mobs tot. Jetzt darfst nochmal die DPS nachrechnen, oder soll ich?
> ...


es geht um das theoretische ... dein Beispiel in der Praxis angewandt, bedeutet aber das man weniger als 15 min für Burg braucht, da man immerhin nach 3 min beim 1. Boss ist, nach wieder 3 Minuten beim 2. Boss und somit nach unter 10 min vor dem Endboss steht.


----------



## l33r0y (9. November 2009)

Ich fahre 5-6 k dps mit meiner eule aber für heroics habe ich keine forderungen! Solang der Hunter nicht 700dps autoshot macht ist mir das völlig wurscht. Finde den dps-wahn sowieso total bescheuert.. ich wurd in uldu 25 gekickt weil ich beim eisernen rat unter 3k hatte.. das ich wärend des kampfes ca 20 sek (br cd) mitgeheilt habe danach den priest aufgestellt rebuffed und angeregt habe interessierte da keinen. Schlimm sowas..
Achja jeder affli und dämohexer mit support ist mir lieber als nen roxxor destro der leute unter platz 3 im recount flamed.
my 2 cents


----------



## Reallity (9. November 2009)

Am Anfang als der DPS-Wahn so angefangen hat, war ich auch nur dran, leute mit gear und content entsprechender max dps zu suchen, aber mittlerweile geht mir das einfach nur auf den sack. ich hatte gerade gestern das erlebnis, mit nem grün blau und paar epics bestückten protpala pdc hc zu machen, ich selbst bin holypala t9 gear, die dds waren auch nur "unterer" durchschnitt max 2k dps. wir sind an die 5mal gewipet, was größten teils an den sehr langen kämpfen lag.
wir haben jedes mal versucht die situation zu analysieren und geschaut was können wir besser machen um den boss in die knie zu zwingen, irgendwie hat mich das an die bc heroics erinnert, obwohl wir da meistens sehr viel öfter gewipet sind, auf jeden fall hat mir das alles mehr spass gemacht, mich mit den leuten über taktik usw zu unterhalten als 0815 durch die inze zu rauschen.
ich glaube alten hasen im spiel sehen das so wie ich, alles gemütlich angehn und kein problem damit haben mal nen grün blau equipten gamer in der inni oder im raid zu haben. Die Stresser sind meistens, wie ich gemerkt habe, die die jetzt einen auf obermotz machen weil sie endgear haben und vorher sei es zu classic oder bc nicht mal über gruul hinaus gekommen sind. 
was ich noch los werden muss, blizzard hat das game einfach kaputt gemacht mit den epics hinterher werfen, jeder weiß das, die die nie epics hatte freuts, freuts euch wirklich?
auf jeden fall heißt es nach arthas> WoW adieu.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (9. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...
> ...



Und genau leute wie du sind es dann die heulen weil sie auf ihrem server nicht vorankommen weil leute fehlen...


Solche leute wie du sind eigendlich das problem in dem Spiel... genauso gliedere ich den TE mit meiner aussage ein... Ui... ihr wollt nicht immer und immer wieder das selbe machen? Leuten zu helfen is euch ein greul? BLA BLA BLA BLA... das is das einzigste was ich aus den ganzen "Wir wollen uns auch zu wort melden weil-poster"

Für leute wie euch gibt es ofline games mit schönen Solomodus wo ihr euch nicht mit anderen denkenden spielern rumplagen müsst.

Wenn ihr immer noch kommt mit... so stimmt das nicht weil... schrott sage ich nur eines BLA BLA BLA


Bei euch is der spaß auch kritisch gestorben oder? Oder kompensiert ihr nur das ihr im rl nicht den dicken machen könnt? Einfach nur lächerlich euer gewhine


----------



## loragorn (9. November 2009)

Meine Meinung zum Thema:
Also wenn da jezz wer frisch 80 geworden ist, finde ichs viel besser, das man ihn auch mit ner normalen Gruppe, also auch 2-3 "high-end-content" equippte in der Gruppe, mitnimmt.
Derjenige hat nämlich viel mehr davon, wenn 2-3 leute seine 1k dps mit ihren 4 k dps ausgleichen und er dadurch immernoch angenehm schnell zu equip kommt, als dass er immer nur mit grün blauen leuten da rein geht und dann nach ungefähr 5-6 wochen soweit ist, dass er auch mitraiden kann/darf.
Mich stört es echt nicht, wenn dann mal einer mit Startgear in der Gruppe ist, solange ich durch die ini komm, und der Endboss am Ende fällt hab ich kein problem.
Ein Wipe ist für mich auch drinne solange net alle sofort leaven und solange der wipe net beim Endboss in VF hero ist^^

Versetzt euch in die frischen 80er, wie es euch damals erging, mit eurem blau-grünen Questequip in Heros zu farmen, ich hab mich damals immer wie ein Schnitzel gefreut, wenn wer in der Gruppe war, der meine 1200 dps ausgeglichen hat^^

MFG Lora


----------



## Gaiwain (9. November 2009)

Ich war gestern mal wieder in Nax10, und wir waren da 4 Stunden - und wisst ihr was - es hat vor allem eines gemacht - *Spass* !!

Es war ein schöner unterhaltsamer Abend!

Naja, auf SNG Anfragen wo +3,xK dps für ne hero-ini gesucht wird, habe ich ehh keinen Bock!

lg


----------



## Fusselbirne (9. November 2009)

Fragwürdige Umfrage...


----------



## Theradun (9. November 2009)

Ich bin Heiler und mache mir eigentlich nicht viel Dps. Wenn ich aber seh, das Leute mit komplett grünen Klamotten in Hero´s rennen und dann nicht mal das Maul aufbekommen, das se die Ini nicht kennen, vergeht mir die Lust. Da werden nichtmal mehr Epic Klamotten die man selbst bzw einer von der Gilde herstellen oder die man mittlerweile für nen Spotpreis im AH kaufen kann besorgt. 

Diese "Ich lass mich einfach durch die Ini´s und Schlachtzüge ziehen" Mentalität geht mir Tierisch aufn Keks.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (9. November 2009)

naja frisch auf 80 ist eines
frisch auf 80 und nie ne ini auf nh gemacht ist was anderes.
ich seh ned ein warum ich einfach mal leute durch hcs ziehen soll.
die solltens machen wie andere auch und auch noch mit 80 die eine oder andere nh ini gehen.

drecks drumrumreden immer


----------



## Manimal der Zerfleischer (9. November 2009)

Also ich bin auch für Helfen.

Denn ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn ich jemanden helf mit meinem PDOK ready Tank durch ne Ini zu kommen die Leute auch mal mir helfen meine kleinen equipmenttechnisch hochzuziehen.

Natürlich ist schnell auch gut, aber mehr spass hat man definitiv in Gruppen die halt net Imba ausgestattet sind.

Und solche leute wie Skêlletôr2000 haben spätestens im High Content Langeweile weils halt dauert bis die neuen Nachwachsen und ihm und anderen die so denken die Leute fehlen.

Grüsse Manimal


----------



## Theradun (9. November 2009)

loragorn schrieb:


> Versetzt euch in die frischen 80er, wie es euch damals erging, mit eurem blau-grünen Questequip in Heros zu farmen,


ich hab mir den Arsch aufgerissen um mir Klamotten herstellen zulassen und Stundenlang an der Puppe Skillungen und Rotation probiert


----------



## Skelettkrieger (9. November 2009)

Manimal schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch für Helfen.
> 
> Denn ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn ich jemanden helf mit meinem PDOK ready Tank durch ne Ini zu kommen die Leute auch mal mir helfen meine kleinen equipmenttechnisch hochzuziehen.
> 
> ...



der Fall ist leider (sogar teils gildenintern!) dass viele spieler 101x mehr wollen als geben. mal helfen is ok bekannten helfen noch besser
sich ausnutzen lassen is scheisse und dumm


----------



## Lenelli (9. November 2009)

öhm...skelletor...klär mich mal auf... was hat denn "hero inis gehn" mit "durchschleifen lassen" zutun? wenn ich nen frischen 80er hab, und will equip farmen (wie das jeder andere vorher auch getan hat), geh ich in heros um dort die items zu bekommen bzw. um marken zu sammeln. weiter "unten" kann man nicht anfangen, oder täusch ich mich da? ja gut, man kann sich das ein oder andere bauen bzw. bauen lassen, aber auch nicht alles. 

durchschleifen lassen würde sich in meinen augen einer, der grad 80 geworden is und meint er müsst sich nach ulduar begeben (oder von mir aus noch naxx). aber alles andere is farmen, so wie man das halt tut, wenn man seinen 80er ausstatten will. außerdem, wenn einer mit grün/blauem equip *ausreichend* schaden für die jeweilige ini/den jeweiligen raid macht, hat das auch nix mit durchschleifen lassen zutun. das fängt erst dann an, wenn jemand meint er könnte mit 2,5k mal eben pdk gehn, frei nach dem motto "die andern fangen meinen fehlenden schaden schon ab". 

hoffe es is klar, worauf ich raus will^^

davon mal abgesehn, fällt es kaum auf, wenn ein dd, übertrieben gesagt keinen schaden fährt, wenn die anderen ihre 3,5k dps oder mehr machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reallity (9. November 2009)

wer sagt dir denn das die sich ziehen lassen oder mit der absicht in ne hc gehn?
Hallo? du bist einer von den null skillern, die absolut keinen plan haben, wie bist du damals an gear gekommen? per post?
willst mir jetzt sagen du hast dir alles was ging craften lassen, die 2 teile? die reißen es!

ein beispiel:

ein RL freund von mir möchte ak 25 gehn, shadow, 3,5 k dps mit halb blauem gear und EINEM grünen item. ALLES verzaubert und teilweise peisch gesockelt, wird in den raid invitet, steht als erster am port wartet 40min, portet letzten endes alle, steht in der inni, wird plötzlich gekickt, kommentar: srx wir equipen keine grün blauen leute. solche leute würden im RL auf die fresse bekommen(sry meine wortwahl) aber wenn er mit seinem 6-10k schurke kommt ist alles gut und er im feuer stehen bleiben würde und sterben, hat ja nur epics an kann man mitnehmen, aber der grün blaube der überlebt und zudem noch mehr dps als die hälfte der dds macht, die zwar epics haben, scheiß egal auf pvp gear, sind ja viel besser, als einer der was grünes an hat. ihr blöden penner. keine freundin haben, von der mami den teller zum reinscheißen gebracht bekommen, das ja keine zeit verloren geht und meinen in einem spiel, was mal wirklich gut war, über alles bestimmen zu können, weil ihr den größten schniedel habt. assis!
musste mal raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (9. November 2009)

Also ich als Arcan-Mage (5,3k im 10er Raid) schraube einfach meine Spells 2-4 Stufen runter, wenn es in ne Hero geht.

Macht einfach keine Laune, wenn der Mob nach 3sec im Dreck liegt.

Währe schwer für einen Hero-Hero-Mode in den InIs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoLasca (9. November 2009)

Ich bin hauptsächlich als Heiler unterwegs, oft mit denselben Leuten, aber auch gern mal mit frischen 80ern aus der Gilde - Spaß machen muss es, die Zeit die ich im Endeffekt in der Hero verbringe, ist mir relativ egal. Wenn dann noch jemand mit dem Loot etwas anfangen kann - umso besser ^^ 

Einzige Ausnahme - kleine Faulpelze, die nur hinterherlaufen und den Loot am besten ganz für sich möchten, nehme ich nicht mit (zumindest kein 2. Mal); bissl Einsatz muss schon sein, nur ziehen lassen ist nicht drin  :-)


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (9. November 2009)

aber grad dass macht doch den run interessant, wenn nich alle volle dps fahren, ich war letztens mit n paar 78er hds nh und das war dann schon lustig, weil ich ständig aggro gezogen hab (jäger)


----------



## Skelettkrieger (9. November 2009)

Reallity schrieb:


> wer sagt dir denn das die sich ziehen lassen oder mit der absicht in ne hc gehn?
> Hallo? du bist einer von den null skillern, die absolut keinen plan haben, wie bist du damals an gear gekommen? per post?
> willst mir jetzt sagen du hast dir alles was ging craften lassen, die 2 teile? die reißen es!
> 
> ...



wer ungesockelt / unverzaubert (nicht mal mit dem miminum) in ne ini geht der LÄSST SICH ZIEHEN.
das hat nix mit sparsam und so zu tun weil er ja eh bald neues eq hat. bin ja schon mit grünen Gems zufrieden...
dein Freund hier ist ein BSP eines "Nicht-ziehen-lassers", aber es gibt endlos viele die das machen.
zB würd ich sofort jeden (absolut jeden) dd kicken der nur 600 dps macht. warum?
600 dps machst du mit jeder klasse schon fast mit faceroll. (ausnahme: bomberini und ich megaüberduperbomber dabei, und selbst da würd ich ihn bei zB 600 BossDPS kicken)


----------



## Ossine (9. November 2009)

Also da ja sehr reichlich und ausführlich diskutiert wird....

Versetzt euch mal in die Lage.

Du hasst bis 18-19 Uhr gearbeitet und freust dich auf nen enspannten Abend mit WOW. Es ist Montag und wie jeden Tag willst du zuerst die Daily Hero machen. Heute ist (mal übertrieben) Ocolus dran. Doppeldaily.

Nun denkste dir. Mal nen Heiler suchen und 3 dds. Selber kennste die Ini ja auswendig und hast gebufft deine 40k life.

So schnell Leute gefunden und rein da.

Erste Mobgruppen alles klar , läuft wie immer.

Dann beim ersten boss der erste tote...
Naja dumm gelaufen aber hat ja geklappt. Durch die komisch aufgestellten Mobgruppen am Anfang hat Recount noch nicht die Aussage. Auch der erste Boss der ranportet ist für nen mage hexer und co ne dumme sache,

Nun fangen aber die Probleme an.....

Der Heiler fragt welchen Drachen er nehmen soll. Die dds nehmen nen roten usw.
Gut kurz alles erklärt und los gehts. Als Tank fliegt man voran und wundert sich warum nie ein Zeitstopp gedrückt wird. 
Naja kurz geschrieben und nun geht auch das.

Hier nen Mobdrachen gepullt , da nen Drachen gepullt.....

Nun warten wir mal auf den ein oder anderen der leider down vom drachen flog und reinläuft.

Dann 2 Boss und wipe. Naja. erklärt hatte ich ja aber............

Nunja im dritten Versuch liegt auch der. Also weiter. 

Schnell die drei Mobgruppen down gehauen und ab in die mitte.

Naja bei der DPS mit aus der Eisbombe ziehen.

Kurz erklärt los.

Da ist auch schon der erste Range hinüber.
Dann der zweite.
usw.

Neuer Versuch . Ausführlicher erklärt. Bei port hinter stein usw.

So nun hats gekappt.

Ab zum Drachen oben.

Und wieder den Erklärbär machen.

Nach 3-4 Wipes fertig.

A:Mit den Nerven
B:Mit der Zeit.

Dauer im Ocolus 1Std 15min.

Es ist mitlerweile ca 21 Uhr....

Naja denkt man sich aber wenigstens die Daily fertig.

Und Ihr freut euch dann das die Leute die ihr erfolgreich dadurchgezogen habt euch wahrscheinlich nie wieder ansprechen und meist ein Vielen Dank für den Run.BB übrig haben.

Dann macht euch mal weiter was vor.

Es gibt Inis da ist mir auch wurscht wer mitkommt. Oder wenns 10min länger dauert.
Aber HDS/HDB OCLUS Gundrak usw mit frisch 80ern . Sorry aber ich möchte im Spiel mehr machen als ne Hero am Abend


----------



## Valleron (9. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ich weiss das, ich bin ja nicht dumm.... aber ein schlecht equippter spieler kann nicht von mir oder jedem anderen besseren gamer erwarten überall durchgeschliffen zu werden.... in diesem spiel geht es keinem um den erfolg von anderen, jeder möchte selbst vorwärts kommen....
> 
> ausserdem bin ich mir zu quasi 100% sicher dass ein schlecht equippter typ der nach 3 wochen pdk-ready ist, hinterher andere lowies am equippen hilft....
> 
> es gibt logisch gesehen keinen einzigen grund (aus sicht von jemandem mit anständigem equip) zu helfen.... ausserdem ist das unfair gegenüber 4 anderen membern in der gruppe, die wegen einem lowie mal schnell 20 minuten länger in ner heroinnie zergen müssen, die sie schon 1000 mal gesehen haben....



Niemand behauptet das jeder Spieler erwartet gezogen zu werden, aber wo liegt das Problem wenn ein "junger" 80er sich in Naxx austatten will, aber nur Farmgruppen findet, diesen mitzunehmen. Die 5 min länger sollte ja nicht das Problem sein. Ich weiß nicht wie es auf anderen Servern aussieht, aber bei uns ist es sehr schwer ne Naxxgruppe zu finden welche nicht nur zum Markenfarmen Kel besucht. Von daher kann ich deinen Egoismus absolut nicht verstehen. Irgendwie kleinkariert.

Ich seh ein das ein frischer 80er nicht gleich PDC gezogen werden sollte. OK. Aber nach Burg hero nen blau/grün Equipten mitzunehmen dürfte keinem ne Zacke aus der Krone brechen.

Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Tomratz (9. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...
> ...






Quintusrex schrieb:


> es gibt einen logischen Grund, der low Spieler muss da durch um wenigstens mal nach Naxx zu kommen. Offenbar hast du dir ja nen Char mit T 120 bei Ebay gekauft, sonst wüsstest du das.



/sign @ Quintusrex

Mein Twink nähert sich zur Zeit so langsam der 80, der Main schlummert derweil.

Ich weiss ganz genau, dass wir in unserer Gilde, sobald der Twink 80 ist, mit Sicherheit eine Gruppe finden werden, die mit mir die Heros
durchzieht und zwar nicht im Rush rush modus, komm wir ziehen den kleinen DD da mit durch, nein, da wird es Leute geben, deren Chars 
auch noch nicht Naxx, Ulduar oder sonstwas ready sind, die aber genau wie ich Spaß daran haben werden, die ganzen Inis auf Hero zu
machen um Marken zu farmen und das Equipment zu verbessern.

Es soll Gilden geben, die noch aus Spaß am Spiel spielen, glücklicherweise habe ich eine solche Gilde gefunden.

Das soll nicht heissen, dass ich mit meinem 80er Holypriest nicht auch schon unseren "Lowies" in normalen Inzen ausgeholfen habe, auch
das kommt vor und ist m.E. nichts falsches. Meistens haben diese Leute noch einen Main, der bereits 80 ist und helfen meinem "kleinen"
Twink eben auch.

Und diese Leute, die keinen lowequippten mit < 3,5 k dps mitnehmen wollen, haben ihr epiczeugs bestimmt in dem Moment im Briefkasten
gehabt als sie 80 waren.

Mal ein kleines bisschen Nachdenken, ihr seid auch nicht mit den Äpixx auf die Welt gekommen und wart froh über Hilfe.

Das soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass ich bereit bin, jemanden der sich mit Autoshot und Brainafk ziehen lassen will, zu unterstützen,
ein bissel sollte man schon selbst tun.


----------



## boblong (9. November 2009)

Wenn ich das hier schon wieder alles lese könnt ich echt zuviel kriegen. Wenn jemand anderen nicht helfen will und nur auf sich selbst achtet in bei einem MMO eindeutig falsch. Derjenige sollte lieber single player games spielen( aber da kann man die schuld ja nicht auf andere schieben, wenns nicht klappt). Und sich über randoms aufregen die zuwenig dps fahren ist sowieso lächerlich. Dann sucht euch doch ne ordentliche gilde oder freunde mit denen ihr in hc inis geht, bei denen ihr wisst das die dps stimmt, aber meist haben diese dps affen die sich immer aufregen ja gar keine freunde, da sie nur auf sich selbst fixiert sind und nur auf recount achten und nicht auf das menschliche im spiel.


----------



## Gaiwain (9. November 2009)

Zwischen "durchschleifen/-ziehen" lassen und einem nicht IMBA-roxxor player mitzunehmen gibt es sicher noch eine ganz große Bandbreite!

Scheinbar hatte und habe ich das Glück Gilden und eine gut bestückte Freundesliste mit Spielern zu haben, die das Spiel genauso sehen wie ich.

lg


----------



## Theradun (9. November 2009)

Ich habe auch kein tolles Ulduar oder PDOK Equip an, weil ich da noch nie war. Alles was ich trage habe ich mir hart erspielt und darauf bin ich Stolz. Ich sehe nicht ein das ich die Faulheit mancher Spieler unterstütze. Darum geht es mir. Ich war gestern in AnKahet und wir sind 8 mal gewhiped weil die Leut mit 800 Dps ankommen. Sry aber das geht nicht. Es geht ja nicht nur ums Equip. hab kein Problem einen mitzunehmen wenner seinen Charakter spielen kann, aber die Leut schauen nicht ma mehr ob se überhaupt genügend Trefferwertung ec. haben.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (9. November 2009)

mir wärs ehrlich wurscht welche ini er will.
er sollte sich mühe geben
er sollte sympatisch sein
und er sollte nicht (durch vrz rota sockel beherrschung der klasse im allgemeinen) so wirken als wär ihm unser mehraufwand scheiss egal.

PS: ja durch mein EQ bin ich quasi IMMER der best Eqte Spieler in der Grp.
Und hey ich zieh auch mal ne Lolbobgrp durch HDZ4 timed. Macht mir sowas spass? Nein.
Find ich es ok dass die Leute ihren EQ-Rückstand verschweigen? Nein.
Bin ich deswegen ein Arsch? Oder bin ich ein Arsch weil ich Leute die mich ausnutzen wollen kicke? Nein.


----------



## Valleron (9. November 2009)

Ossine schrieb:


> Also da ja sehr reichlich und ausführlich diskutiert wird....
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber dieses Argument zählt für mich nicht, da es sehr wohl auch PDK equipte Spieler gibt die es nicht blicken im Oculus mit den Drachen umzugehn. Da wipe ich lieber mit neuen Spielern die es noch lernen, als mit Full T9 Noobs die es eigentlich können sollten.


----------



## Kruteck (9. November 2009)

Baohr Skêlletôr2000 du bist der mit Abstand beste Beweis, wieso die WOW-Community so einen schlechten Ruf hat.

SO viel dummers Gelaber hab ich selten gelesen.
DU hast sowas von Null Ahnung, bist Null Tolerant und egoisitisch oben drauf, echt traurig.



lg
kruteck


----------



## Darkdamien (9. November 2009)

als ich weis net was immer alle haben, neulich die daily hero gemacht, war glaub ich feste, ich mit 2,5k dps, ein WL auch sowas um den dreh aber knapp über mir, und noch einer mit 2k dps, und wir ham nur ne viertel stunde gebraucht. ok, die ini is nich wirklich groß, trotzdem gehts. man muss nicht mindestens 3,5k - 4k machen um schnell durch ne ini zu kommen, denn die meistens heros sind doch wirklich nicht schwer


----------



## Reallity (9. November 2009)

ihr gebt immer an aufgrund der mangelnden dps zu wipen, klar dauert der trash, der boss dann länger, aber meistens wipet ihr wahrscheinlich deswegen, weil ihr vergesst das es noch was anderes gibt als drauf zu holzen, nämlich movement oder seine skills einzusetzen und zu timen, sei es beim aoe dmg, der eisblock vom mage, die bubble vom pala, oder mal der schildwahl vom krieger wenns eng wird. denkt doch mal nach. sollte es natürlich leute geben, egal welches eq, die überhaupt nicht bei der sache snd, weil sie tv schauen oder im chat beschäftigt sind, darauf hinweisen, sollte es nicht besser werden, einfach kicken und ignore. zB für daily findet sicher immer nen dd, der den endboss haben will und froh ist wenns nur 10min dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (9. November 2009)

Ich bin seit circa 9 Monaten lvl 80 und fahre mit Mühe meine 2,8k DpS in einer HC Ini. Na und? Hauptsache man hat ne sympathische Gruppe. Dd's die sich bei mir melden wenn ich eine Gruppe mache und sofort von 4k DpS reden lad ich nicht ein. Leute die nach jeder Mobgruppe ihre DMG Meter posten und direkt/indirekt sagen : ,,Ich bin der beste ihr Noobs'' werden gekickt. Was will ich damit sagen? 

DpS ist mit die schlechteste Methode seinen Schaden zu messen. Es kommt oft genug vor, dass der mit 2,2k DpS im Gesamtschaden der Gruppe mehr gebracht hat, als der imbaroxxorschurke mit 5k, der zu blöde ist ausm Feuer zu gehen, weil er es sich nicht leisten kann durch Bewegung mal nicht auf seine Tasten zu hämmern und 50 DpS zu verlieren. Wer stellt die DpS-Anforderungen im HANDELschat? Unmenschliche Typen die nach einem Wipe die Gruppe verlassen. Häufig findet man in solchen gruppen  geistliche 10-Jährige die meinen sich alles erlauben zu können. In gruppen mit niedrigen DpS-Zahlen ist nun mal üblich -ob ihr es wollt oder nicht- dass man dort sympathischere Leute hat, mit denen man Spaß haben kann.


----------



## Sfroschnor (9. November 2009)

Natuerlich finde ich das besser wenn die Gruppe schnell durch die Ini kommt. Rummeckern tu ich aber auch nicht wenn der rest der Gruppe nocht ganz so gut equipt ist. Ich finde es nur immer tierisch dreist, wenn da so nen frisch 80ger kommt, keine Sockel, keine Verzauberungen und dann grade mal 800 dps faerht. Solange die sich nichtmal muehe geben finde ich das echt schlimm.
Hatte das aber auch schon, dass einer grade 80 geworden ist und trotzdem gut Schaden gemacht hat.

Richtig schlimm finde ich es wenn dann einer kommt und gruen, blau pdc hero geht, null schaden macht und den dicken raushaengen laesst -.-


----------



## Menthos (9. November 2009)

Ich spiele einen Paladin, als tank und dd. Ich muss sagen mittlerweile gehe ich lieber, wenn ich mit rnd gehe, mit leuten die noch nicht so viel dps fahren und auch noch ein bisschen unferahren sind, die posten nicht nach jedem boss oder jeder mobgruppe recount und "posen" damit wie gut sie sind... sowas nerft echt tierisch 

Ich laufe lieber mit leuten gemütlich durch eine ini anstatt mit so Angeberleuten die immer nur auf recount schauen und der rest ist denen egal... wäh


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2009)

Ossine schrieb:


> Also da ja sehr reichlich und ausführlich diskutiert wird....
> 
> Versetzt euch mal in die Lage.
> 
> ...


das was du hier beschreibst, hat nichts mit schlechtem equip zu tun sondern allein mit nicht vorhandenen Mobkenntnis/fehlendem Skill ... und du kannst keinem erzählen das du am equip (solang es zum char passt) erkennen kannst, ob dies ein ein-char-spieler ist oder ein Xter Twink... man kann sich nciht vor solchen Reinfällen schützen in dem man nur fullepics mitnimmt und wer verrät dir das die angegeben dps nur trashbomb dps sind die er aber nie singeltarget auf die Strasse bringt? das ist die Sackgasse in die ihr euch mit eurem DPS/Equipwahn begebt und wundert euch das ihr dann aufs Glatteis geratet


----------



## Cyl (9. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> es geht um das theoretische ... dein Beispiel in der Praxis angewandt, bedeutet aber das man weniger als 15 min für Burg braucht, da man immerhin nach 3 min beim 1. Boss ist, nach wieder 3 Minuten beim 2. Boss und somit nach unter 10 min vor dem Endboss steht.



Tja, also ICH spiele das Spiel in der Praxis. Du nur theoretisch?

Und richtig, Turm geht locker in 15 Minuten, falls die richtigen Spieler dabei sind. Sind es die "Falschen", dauerts ne Stunde.
Es sollen also alle besser euipten Spieler etwa 45 Minuten täglich für all diejenigen opfern, die entweder keinen Bock auf Optimierung ihrer Spielweise/ihres Chars haben, zu doof für Kiddi-WoW sind, oder schlicht bewusst durchgeschleift werden möchten? (Denn selbst mit Quest-Gear macht jeder, aber auch jeder 80er DD der spielen kann gut 2,5-3k dps.)

Oder dürfen die Spieler, die WoW etwas leistungsoptimierter spielen, gnädigerweise nach Gleichgesinnten suchen?

Kein Mensch stellt dich oder andere nicht so dolle equipte Spieler mit nem Eselshut in die Ecke, ehrlich nicht!1!
Und da es ja bekannterweise vieeeeel viiieel vieeeel mehr Gelegenheitsspieler gibt, die auch noch den wahren Sinn! des Spiels kennen, könnt ihr doch gemütlich zusammen durch die Instanzen gehn, oder ist da doch etwas anderes im Busch?


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (9. November 2009)

ich finds schwachsin gewisse sachen zu sockeln und zu verzaubern, die man ne halbe stunde später bei koralon gegen bessere eintauschen kann
ich schau immer, obs besseres equip gibt und wenn das bessere für mich noch nicht erreichbar ist wirds halt gesockelt und verzaubert


----------



## hawayboy (9. November 2009)

naja, ich sags mal so, mir wayne.

ich fahre meine 3-4k dps dort (unbuffed eigentlich mehr aber ständiges targetwechsel und sterben der gegner während ein cast läuft senkt das)

wegen mir kan dan der rest auch nur 1k fahren.

ich habe anfang wotlk erlebt das heros mit gruppen machbar sind die alle zusammen keine 3k dps haben.

ihr lest richtig   alle 4  (tank +3dds) zusammen unter 3k dps

ende vom lied war das man zwar ne halb dreiviertel stunde brauchte, aber die bosse fast ohne ausnahme ohne probleme lagen. (außnahmen sind hierbei loken und der boss in hds mit brann bronzebart)

ist ohne weiteres auch so machbar.

dps geil bin ich persönlich auch, freilich.
aber nur wenn es darum geht etwas wipefrei zu schaffen oder erfolge.
ums wipefrei zu packen braucht man halt keine hammer dps


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

Seph018 schrieb:


> gute truppe ist schön, schlechte truppe auch machbar aber muss nich sein... so


seh ich auch so wenn ich so ne topgrp erwische schön wenn nciiht dann einfach schaun das man möglichst geschmeidig durchkommt machbar is alles :> (ich hasse nru DDs die grad mal 600dps machen ohne scheiß das amcht jeder 60er mit autohit was soll der rotz Oo)


----------



## Quietsch (9. November 2009)

Menthos schrieb:


> Ich spiele einen Paladin, als tank und dd. Ich muss sagen mittlerweile gehe ich lieber, wenn ich mit rnd gehe, mit leuten die noch nicht so viel dps fahren und auch noch ein bisschen unferahren sind, die posten nicht nach jedem boss oder jeder mobgruppe recount und "posen" damit wie gut sie sind... sowas nerft echt tierisch
> 
> Ich laufe lieber mit leuten gemütlich durch eine ini anstatt mit so Angeberleuten die immer nur auf recount schauen und der rest ist denen egal... wäh


gerade leute, die wissen, dass sie gut spielen & ihre leistung bringen, werden sich sone schwanzvergleiche sparen...
das problem ist doch viel mehr, dass die guten, soll heißen "effizient/leistungsorientiert" spielenden leute zu 95% nicht in rnd grps mitgehen, weil sie a) entweder keine lust drauf haben, in ner ini einzuschlafen & das gear dadraus sowieso schon haben, oder b) sich irgendwelche rnd idioten (das ist jetzt nicht verallgemeinernd zu sehen, aber (zu) oft zutreffend) sparen können.


----------



## Herr Blizzard (9. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...
> ...




Alter Schwede, in solchen Threads kommen die ganzen Nerds wieder zum Vorschein.
Was hat WoW mit der Strasse zu tun? Als ob du kleiner Hosenscheisser davon ne Ahnung hättest.


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Tja, also ICH spiele das Spiel in der Praxis. Du nur theoretisch?
> 
> Und richtig, Turm geht locker in 15 Minuten, falls die richtigen Spieler dabei sind. Sind es die "Falschen", dauerts ne Stunde.
> Es sollen also alle besser euipten Spieler etwa 45 Minuten täglich für all diejenigen opfern, die entweder keinen Bock auf Optimierung ihrer Spielweise/ihres Chars haben, zu doof für Kiddi-WoW sind, oder schlicht bewusst durchgeschleift werden möchten? (Denn selbst mit Quest-Gear macht jeder, aber auch jeder 80er DD der spielen kann gut 2,5-3k dps.)
> ...


du hast leider nicht so ganz verstanden um was es sich bei meinem Post dreht ... 
keiner verlangt von einer eingespielte gruppe einen sogenannten lowi mitzunehmen aber zu behaupten das durch eine rnd blue gruppe der tägliche Zeitplan ins wanken kommt, ist schwachsinn
du sagst es doch selbst 3k dps mit quest items; diese sind bekanntlich nicht lila ... hier wollen selbsternannte leistungsoptimierte Spieler Leuten weiss machen das sie von blues aufgehalten werden udn das ist schwachsinn


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (9. November 2009)

Warum kann man da nicht beides ankreuzen..

Natürlich ists mir lieber mit ner guten Gruppe mal eben da durch zu rushen o.O

Andererseits hab ich auch kein Problem mit 1 oder 2 Newbies dadurch zu gehen.


----------



## MTGollum (9. November 2009)

Also wenn dem Tank nicht mal mehr Zeit zum antanken gegeben wird, weil ein DD dps-geil ist und vor dem Tank den ersten Schlag machen muss, dann ist das nicht mehr schön !
Früher war alles gemütlicher, schöner, heute nur noch schnell durch und Embleme kassieren.
Manche DD´s sollten auch mal einen Tank oder Heiler gespielt haben, damit sie wissen worum es da geht. Denke aber das die, wo nur DD spielen, einfach keine Verantwortung übernehmen wollen !


----------



## Ykkandil (9. November 2009)

Es ist meiner meinung egal was man für eine Grp hatte, solange alles klappt, klar sind over-equipte Leute in Heros beliebter... aber ich habe schon manche gerade 80ger gesehen, die sich besser verhalten... also solange es klappt ist es mir egal^^


----------



## Griese (9. November 2009)

Mittlerweile sind mir die DPS sowas von egal. 

In Heros sowieso und in PDK 10/25er auch, solang Anub am Ende liegt. Klar freu ich mich wenn alles First Try in Rekordzeit liegt, aber 2-3 Wipes jucken mich auch 0. 

Ich guck zwar nach jedem Boss in PDK auf mein Recount (während Fight sowieso ausgeblendet) und guck wie MEIN Schaden aussah, aber mir ist das vollkommen schnuppe wie der Rest war.


----------



## Novelan (9. November 2009)

Klar ists cool, wenn alle viel DPS haben... Aber ich komm' auch so an meine Marken. Ob nun 5 Minuten mehr oder weniger ist mir eig egal. Gruppen bei denen die DPS bei allen hoch sind, gibts eh nicht so oft. Also warum hoffen. Es klappt immer... ;D Vorgestern haben bei der Daily hero die beiden anderen DDs 1.2 und 1.8k gefahren... Ich war bei 4. Lag trotzdem alles.
Maly10er gestern 32% des Schadens gemacht... Und? Maly lag ^^


----------



## MayoAmok (9. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?
> 
> du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch
> 
> ...



könnte glatt kotzen.

jeder soll doch seinen char in der skillung spielen, die am meisten SPASS macht.

und nicht, wie es irgendein theorycrafter ausgerechnet hat. 

wenn ich bämbäm crits raushauen will, spiel ich mage. ich guck lieber zu, wie die mobs langsam verrecken. dafür is ne hexe da. punkt.


zum thema. ist mir egal, was die leute anhaben. ich komme auch gern zügig durch die instanz, aber ich guck nicht auf die uhr. wenns flüssig läuft und ich vielleicht noch bisschen spass hab, isses mir wurscht, wielange das dauert.


----------



## MoonFrost (9. November 2009)

Ossine schrieb:


> Hallo zusammnen,
> 
> finde es toll das alle über die dps geilen im Wow sprechen.
> Nun will ich mal als einer derjenigen Schreiben die dazu stehen.
> ...



Also in 5er innis is mir mal sowas von latte wie viel dmg die anderen machen. 1castperiode feuerregen macht eh jede trashgruppe kaputt. Und die bosse... wie viel leben ham die? grad mal so viel, das n dk tank und 1 hexer nichtmal ne minute brauchen ihn umzzurotzen?! Hauptsache der tank und der heiler laufen strikt durch ohne stehn zu bleiben. Dieses warte ich brauch mana seh ich persönlich gar nicht mehr ein. Man kann auch im laufen reggen.

In 10ner oder 25ger sieht das mit der dd kritik schon anders aus. Ich gehe jedoch nicht nach angeblichen dps und erfolgen, sondern danach wie oft der spieler gewisse bosse schon gelegt hat. Ist er voll episch und fährt angeblich drölfmillionen dps, nehm ich ihn trotzdem nicht mit, wenn er z.b. in uldu nichts außer den ersten 6 bossen gesehn hat. und die anderen bosse sollten auch schon minimal 5-10mal down gewesen sein, um sicher zu gehn, das der dd nicht gezogen wurde.

Und nochmal zu den 5ern. Wnn ich überhaupt heros geh. (dayli geh ich auch net was will man schon mit den crapmarken?) nehm ich meistens tank und heiler aus der gilde. dds werden aber nur aufgefüllt, wenn man wirklich nur 10min hat für ne inni. turm z.b.


----------



## Grushdak (9. November 2009)

/reported

Solche Art von Topics nerven genauso - immer diese xten endlosen Diskussionen ...


----------



## Torfarn (9. November 2009)

Ich als als Tank habe sogar lieber welche zwischen 2-3k dps, weil das tanken wesentlich einfacher ist, die meisten DDs mit 4k dps+ hauen einfach auf alles drauf was sich bewegt und als Warri-Tank ist das bei Gruppen nicht so schön wenn dann die hälfte auf einen rennt der meint nur weil er 8k oder so beim bomben fahren will, und dann rum meckert warum man nicht alles tanken kann

Als dd ist es mir auch egal, das bißchen Zeit ist wohl kaum ein unterschied, wichtig ist es halt nur wenn man gezielt Achievments machen will die sehr dmg orientiert sind obwohl die auch schon lange veraltet sind

Ps: An alle die sagen ich fahre bestimmt kein dmg wegen meiner Meinung, mein Hunter fährt 5k, mein Schurke 4k und mein Dk 3-3,5k dps


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (9. November 2009)

Diese ganze DPS-Diskussion ist eh sinnlos. Ob der eine jetzt 4k oder der andere 6-7k fährt, ist doch egal, solange danach der Boss liegt und es nicht mehr als 2 - 3 Wipes gab. In dem Fall kommt es aber auch auf die Gruppe und die einzelnen Spieler an. 
Natürlich ist mehr DPS besser, da es ne Menge Zeit spart. Mag ja sein. Natürlich möchte man die Hero Daily so schnell wie möglich durchhaben, allerdings finde ich es auch okay, wenn dann jemand mitkommt, der nicht 3k fährt. Das schaffe ich auch nicht immer... da darf es weder laggen, noch darf iwas anderes passieren, damit die Rota perfekt funktioniert.
Gestern war ich das erste Mal Ony 25er mit meinem jetzigen Rechner. Gelinde gesagt war es eine reine Katastrophe. Wir sind zweimal gewiped, und zweimal bin ich in Phase 2 vom Server getrennt worden, da mein Rechner es einfach nicht gepackt hat. Erzähl mir einer, woran es gelegen hat. AK 25er, Obsi 25er und Naxx 25er laufen perfekt (pdk war ich noch nicht). Die Details waren auch auf min, da haben wohl die 1024 MB Arbeitsspeicher nicht mitgespielt (hol mir bald sowieso einen neuen Rechner...)...
Naja, insgesamt kam ich dann auf knapp 2,4k dps, allerdings waren die in dem Fall auch egal, denn erstens ist es zu wenig und zweitens waren insgesamt 2 % des gesamten Schadens nicht gerade das Ziel, das ich erreichen könnte...
Immerhin war die Gruppe ganz nett, hat am Ende aber zurecht gelacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber 3,5k DPS in Heroes ist bei weitem nicht für jeden schaffbar, zudem variieren die DPS-Zahlen auch von Instanz zu Instanz. Und eine 5er Gruppe kann man natürlich nicht mit einer 10er bzw 25er vergleichen. Im Raid gibt es viel mehr Buffs und da ist es einfacher mehr DPS zu fahren...

Solange man innerhalb einer Zeit von 20 bis 30 Minuten (mehr, wenn mal ein Wipe vorkommt, wobei das selten ist) ist, bin ich zufrieden. Länger hat bisher keine 80er Instanz gedauert... Und die HC Daily ebenfalls nicht.

Btw. gemeckert wird meist sowieso erst dann, wenn ein Wipe vorkommt. Ansonsten sind die DPS Werte völlig schnuppe. Obwohl manche Spieler komischerweise auch direkt am Anfang nach DPS fragen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. November 2009)

Valleron schrieb:


> Niemand behauptet das jeder Spieler erwartet gezogen zu werden, aber wo liegt das Problem wenn ein "junger" 80er sich in Naxx austatten will, aber nur Farmgruppen findet, diesen mitzunehmen. Die 5 min länger sollte ja nicht das Problem sein. Ich weiß nicht wie es auf anderen Servern aussieht, aber bei uns ist es sehr schwer ne Naxxgruppe zu finden welche nicht nur zum Markenfarmen Kel besucht. Von daher kann ich deinen Egoismus absolut nicht verstehen. Irgendwie kleinkariert.
> 
> Ich seh ein das ein frischer 80er nicht gleich PDC gezogen werden sollte. OK. Aber nach Burg hero nen blau/grün Equipten mitzunehmen dürfte keinem ne Zacke aus der Krone brechen.
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach.




klar wenns nur einer is bin ich auch einverstanden^^..... aber ne gruppe aus lowies sind ein einschlag von nicht 5 minuten sondern über 30, das ist was anderes..... 
ich arbeite den ganzen tag und bin am abend müde.... da will ich raiden gehen oder schnell heroinnies.... glaub mir ich hab da einfach keinen bock drauf

seht es wie ihr es wollt, aber ich bin in wow ein rassist was das betrifft!.... Ausserdem red ich von nem markenrun, d.h. nich nur eine heroinni sondern 5 oder 6, also würd ich da locker n abend bis 2h in der früh mit denen verbringen..... vor allem wenn ich schon im chat sage ICH WILL 4k DPS....wieso melden sich dann die ganzen lowies mit ihrem schlechten equip? um mich zu verar**?.... 
und jemand der noch nicht in naxx war, dem musst du alle bosse erklären, also nochmal 5-10 minuten pro boss nur die erklärung..... ich seh das nicht ein! mein twink ist derzeit auch nicht ideal equipped, also full t7,5 und der hat immernoch n blaues trinket.... is das n problem?.... klar! keiner will mich mitnehmen! reg ich mich drüber auf?.... nein weil ich verständnis dafür hab!

Ich bin der meinung dass die schlecht equippten leute einfach aufhören sollten uns damit zu nerven....


----------



## MoonFrost (9. November 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> könnte glatt kotzen.
> 
> jeder soll doch seinen char in der skillung spielen, die am meisten SPASS macht.
> 
> ...



fail?!
Ich bin selbst hexer und sag auch mal was dazu. Sicher kann jeder die skillung spieln die er am meisten mag, aber wenn ich sehe das einer bei dps bossen in gebrechen oder dämo(ok dämo hat wenigstens support) rumeiert bekommt aber sofort ein auf die nase! Die aufgabe des hexers ist es dps zu fahren. Wer das als hexer nicht einsieht hat in highraids nichts zu suchen. Ich bin auch lieber gebrechen aber ich spiel seid 3.1 destro, weil die ANDEREN SKILLUNGEN TOT SIND IM PVE!!!


----------



## MayoAmok (9. November 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> fail?!
> Ich bin selbst hexer und sag auch mal was dazu. Sicher kann jeder die skillung spieln die er am meisten mag, aber wenn ich sehe das einer bei dps bossen in gebrechen oder dämo(ok dämo hat wenigstens support) rumeiert bekommt aber sofort ein auf die nase! Die aufgabe des hexers ist es dps zu fahren. Wer das als hexer nicht einsieht hat in highraids nichts zu suchen. Ich bin auch lieber gebrechen aber ich spiel seid 3.1 destro, weil die ANDEREN SKILLUNGEN TOT SIND IM PVE!!!



dann mögen sie in frieden ruhen.

ich SPIELE ein SPIEL. das soll mir SPASS machen. 

vorschriften hab ich im echten leben genug (arbeit und so, verstehste?)


hab dämo, also auch destro ausprobiert. es ist stinkelangweilig und gefällt mir nicht. also spiel ich das auch nicht. und in highraids (was ist das denn wieder) will ich auch garnet spielen, ist mir viel zu stressig...


----------



## Cyl (9. November 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> dann mögen sie in frieden ruhen.
> 
> ich SPIELE ein SPIEL. das soll mir SPASS machen.
> 
> ...




Dann spiel ein Spiel das NUR dir Spaß macht und du nicht zeitgleich 24 (4) (9) anderen selbigen vermiest, kleiner Egoist. 
Alternativ suche dir gezielt Spieler, die ähnlich wie du denken und daddel mit denen.
Verstehste?


----------



## MayoAmok (9. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Dann spiel ein Spiel das NUR dir Spaß macht und du nicht zeitgleich 24 (4) (9) anderen selbigen vermiest, kleiner Egoist.
> Alternativ suche dir gezielt Spieler, die ähnlich wie du denken und daddel mit denen.
> Verstehste?



gehts noch?


----------



## Odizar (9. November 2009)

Also ich selbst geh nur noch Heros wenn ich die Zeit und Bock hab sonst sowieso nicht mehr!!!Marken brauche ich nicht mehr dringend also was soll es!!!Aber wenn ich gehe gehe ich auch gern mit Leuten die gerade erst 80 sind das macht mir garnichts aus!!!Hatte letztens erst ein paar Leuten geholfen von denen ich nur einen selbst kenne in Pdc und das noch nh und wir sind bestimmt an die 15 mal gewipt!!!Aber es war trotzdem lustig und das mir wichtig egal wieviel Gold ich an Repkosten hab!!!

Aber das wieder mal ein Thema das die Meinungen der Spieler teilt!!!Ich kann auch gut verstehen wenn jemand für Naxx z.B. Leute ab 3,5k dps suchen...ich meine klar nicht nötig aber es geht viel viel schneller.Bei Leute die kaum Zeit haben zu spielen da kann ich verstehen wenn die ihre Zeit dann nicht unnötig verschwenden wollen!!!Aber ich selbst unterstütze diese Dpssache nicht!!!


----------



## Cyl (9. November 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> gehts noch?



Nicht in der Lage Sätze zu lesen, oder gar zu verstehen?


----------



## Lari (9. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin der meinung dass die schlecht equippten leute einfach aufhören sollten uns damit zu nerven....


Ist dir noch nicht aufgefallen, dass Leute wie du es sind, die die Community nerven?
4k DPS für eine Hero-Ini? Das ich nicht lache. Die schafft kaum einer, einfach weil die Mobs zu schnell sterben.

Wenn bei uns auf Thrall jemand 4k DPS für eine Hero-Ini suchen würde... ach was wäre das Gelächter groß.
Ein blaues Item = schlechter Spieler? Mein Jäger hat sogar noch 2 Items mit Itemlevel 200, Anub Arak im 25er liegt trotzdem schon und von der DPS her noch ein gutes Stückchen über den von dir geforderten 4k für eine Hero...

Du wirst von den "lowies" genervt? Ich glaube da nicht dran... ich denke eher, dass bei egal was dein Auge auf dem DMG-Meter hängt und du bei jeder Gelegenheit damit rumprahlst, wenn du mal oben stehst. DAS ist das, was an WoW nerven kann.


----------



## Masouk (9. November 2009)

*gähn* ist das alles langweilig. LANGWEILIG!


----------



## Juupy (9. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> klar wenns nur einer is bin ich auch einverstanden^^..... aber ne gruppe aus lowies sind ein einschlag von nicht 5 minuten sondern über 30, das ist was anderes.....
> ich arbeite den ganzen tag und bin am abend müde.... da will ich raiden gehen oder schnell heroinnies.... glaub mir ich hab da einfach keinen bock drauf
> 
> seht es wie ihr es wollt, aber ich bin in wow ein rassist was das betrifft!.... Ausserdem red ich von nem markenrun, d.h. nich nur eine heroinni sondern 5 oder 6, also würd ich da locker n abend bis 2h in der früh mit denen verbringen..... vor allem wenn ich schon im chat sage ICH WILL 4k DPS....wieso melden sich dann die ganzen lowies mit ihrem schlechten equip? um mich zu verar**?....
> ...



Hi zusammen und ein SPEZIELLES "hi" an Skelettor,

also so einen Dreck hab ich noch nicht gehört was du in diesem Forum von dir gibst. Ich geb jetzt mal ein Beispiel, daß mir erst vor kurzem passiert ist: 4 Leute suchen einen Tank für PDC hero. Ich melde mich, da ich noch blau ausgestattet bin. Ich werde vom Priester gekickt weil ich erstens nicht Crit-immun bin, zweitens nur 1,7 dps mache und drittens "er einen Lowy aus Prinzip nicht heilt". Solche Leute hab ich gefressen. Irgendwie sind die dir echt ähnlich. Ach übrigens 3 Min später hatte ich ne Gruppe die mit mir gegangen ist und .... hey, wir sind nicht gewipet, jeder hat seine Marken bekommen und ich trau mich zu wetten, daß es nicht unmerklich länger gedauert hat.

Geh dir im Laden "Diablo 1" oder so kaufen und spiel das! Dann gehst du hier wenigstens keinem Auf den Senkel.
Und nur zur Info: es Heißt MMORPG und nicht "nach mir die Sindtflut"-Spiel!

Du bist sicher auch einer von den Kanidaten die sich ihr T9 "hart erarbeitet" haben!


----------



## Hyrasch (9. November 2009)

macht mal alle scheiss Recount aus...ist ja peinlich das teil noch in 5er inis anzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tzzzzz....


----------



## Skyler93 (9. November 2009)

komisch -.-
nun kommt jeder gimp an das equip ran, und dann fangen die gimps an zu whinen, wenn ein anderer gimp auf ihren equiplvl will und die paa heros mitwill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gimppower


----------



## Valleron (9. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> klar wenns nur einer is bin ich auch einverstanden^^..... aber ne gruppe aus lowies sind ein einschlag von nicht 5 minuten sondern über 30, das ist was anderes.....
> ich arbeite den ganzen tag und bin am abend müde.... da will ich raiden gehen oder schnell heroinnies.... glaub mir ich hab da einfach keinen bock drauf
> 
> seht es wie ihr es wollt, aber ich bin in wow ein rassist was das betrifft!.... Ausserdem red ich von nem markenrun, d.h. nich nur eine heroinni sondern 5 oder 6, also würd ich da locker n abend bis 2h in der früh mit denen verbringen..... vor allem wenn ich schon im chat sage ICH WILL 4k DPS....wieso melden sich dann die ganzen lowies mit ihrem schlechten equip? um mich zu verar**?....
> ...



Leb deinen Egotrip ruhig weiter aus. Bei mir währste schon längst auf Igno. Solche Leute wie du machen die Comm kaputt und sorgen dafür das Neulinge gleich wieder abgeschreckt werden.


----------



## rushrage (9. November 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Ich hasse es wenn im Handelschannel steht
> Suchen DD für daily hero mindst. 4 k dps -.-
> 
> Ich fahr an der testpussy locker +5k  un in hero komm ich nich über 3k is halt so....un wurde auch schon deswegen gekickt -.-
> aber das muss jeder normale spieler kapieren...die Dots ticken halt nich lange genug



wie wärs mit destro? ^^
affli is halt n reiner boss dps spec, bzw für mobs mit so viel life gedacht wo man schon wieder boss-hp werte hat.

muss dem threadersteller schon recht geben, wenn mans einfach eilig hat, will man keine neulinge oder schwachequipten mitnehmen.

hatte allerdings auch schon oftmals langeweile und bin in "anfänger" gruppen mit, wo ich mit meiner teufelswache 1-2 mobs allein beschäftigt & gelegt hab bis die gruppe mit dem 1. fertig war ^^


----------



## sdm (9. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> klar wenns nur einer is bin ich auch einverstanden^^..... aber ne gruppe aus lowies sind ein einschlag von nicht 5 minuten sondern über 30, das ist was anderes.....
> ich arbeite den ganzen tag und bin am abend müde.... da will ich raiden gehen oder schnell heroinnies.... glaub mir ich hab da einfach keinen bock drauf



ah, deswegen sind fast alle deine forenbeiträge zwischen 12 und 18 uhr verfasst.

hoffentlich lügste in der schule besser, wenn du mal wieder wegen forengetrolle keine hausaufgaben gemacht hast.

setzen, 6!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

musst mir jetzt nix von schichtarbeit erzählen - glaub ich dir eh nicht...


----------



## Skyler93 (9. November 2009)

sdm schrieb:


> ah, deswegen sind fast alle deine forenbeiträge zwischen 12 und 18 uhr verfasst.
> 
> hoffentlich lügste in der schule besser, wenn du mal wieder wegen forengetrolle keine hausaufgaben gemacht hast.
> 
> ...



nene der arbeitet bestimmt, und ers "müde" weil er arbeitet, und in der arbeit eig. nur auf buffed unterwegs ist =)


----------



## Casp (9. November 2009)

Sehr utilitaristische Ansicht/Aussage, von daher nicht vertretbar.


----------



## seraf (9. November 2009)

Es ist doch im Augenblick wirklich ziemlich egal, wenn man 1 oder 2 frische mitnimmt. Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, in letzter Zeit wegen zuwenig Damage auch nur in die Gefahr eines Wipes zu kommen. Da warn dann doch die falschen Reaktionen mancher Mitstreiter schuld, aber selbst das kann man meist wieder ausbügeln. Es dauert meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht soooo viel länger.
Wieso sollte ich mir den Aufwand antun, nach ( guten ? ) Leuten zu suchen, wenn ich in der Zeit mit irgendeiner Randomgruppe schon die Hälfte der Ini durch bin. Ausserdem freue ich mich doch mit, wenn jmd einen Erfolg bekommt oder den Loot gut brauchen kann. 

Wenn man über heroische 5er- Instanzen redet ( ausgenommen PdC hc ), verstehe ich diese Diskussíon nicht wirklich


----------



## Rongor (9. November 2009)

An alle die hier meinen DPS muss für Heros PdoK niveau haben:

Ihr seid schei..e im Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wart ihr nicht in Heros um euch fit zu machen??
Ihr alle vergesst, dass ihr auch mal die kleinen Würstchen wart, die bei 1,5k dps rumgammelten.

Kommt mir net mit: ich war arbeiten und müde, da muss es schnell gehen.
Packt euer Rektum ins Bett und gut ist, aber jammert uns net voll wie hart euer RL so is.

Ihr seid alle nur noch auf nem Egotrip.
Anderen mal ne Chance zu geben, kommt für euch net in Frage.
Ihr kotzt mich sowas von an.

So nun schaut schnell ins Armory und flamed mich!

Who cares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (9. November 2009)

Hyrasch schrieb:


> macht mal alle scheiss Recount aus...ist ja peinlich das teil noch in 5er inis anzumachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dass man es an hat, ist ja noch in Ordnung. Ich habe es auch immer laufen, um zu sehen, ob ich meinen Schaden verbessern kann.
Aber Recount in einer 5er Ini zu posten, ist wohl Schwachsinn. Wenn ein 80er dort 800 dps macht und manche es ihm noch vorhalten müssen, ist das unterste Schublade. Nicht jeder muss perfekt ausgestattet sein oder die beste Rota fahren. Man lernt dazu!
Wichtig ist sowieso nur der Spaß!


----------



## Assari (9. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?
> 
> du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch
> 
> ...



vllt is sien gear nich so dolle?


BTT:

*nein is mir egal.Reicht ja wenn ich 4k fahre*


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

*Die Heros hatt doch jeder satt, man geht da nur wegen den Marken rein... deshalb je schneller desto besser!*


----------



## Valleron (9. November 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> ....
> 
> So nun schaut schnell ins Armory und flamed mich!
> 
> ...



Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. Aber die gewissen Herrschaften sind ja zu feige mal Ihre Chars zu zeigen. Warscheinlich dümpeln die auch noch bei 1,6k durch die Gegend und meinen sie müssten sich hier profilieren.


----------



## Skyler93 (9. November 2009)

Mupflu schrieb:


> Dass man es an hat, ist ja noch in Ordnung. Ich habe es auch immer laufen, um zu sehen, ob ich meinen Schaden verbessern kann.
> Aber Recount in einer 5er Ini zu posten, ist wohl Schwachsinn. Wenn ein 80er dort 800 dps macht und manche es ihm noch vorhalten müssen, ist das unterste Schublade. Nicht jeder muss perfekt ausgestattet sein oder die beste Rota fahren. Man lernt dazu!
> Wichtig ist sowieso nur der Spaß!



wichtig ist das man voll t9 anhat, nur durch arbeit, dann andere die diese "arbeit" machen wollen anzuschimpfen sie brauchen nur highendequipte, um ihr equip noch highender zu machen, und dann im buffed.de "BLABLA Harter arbeitstag, ich hab immerhin 5 stunden nur Buffed geguckt, und muss eigentlich nur dumm auf mein monitor gucken aber ich sag euch mal ich habn harten arbeitstag, aufn Bau oda so, damit ich glaubwürdiger rüberkomm etc. BLABLA" rumschreit das ihn die leute nichtmehr nerven nur weil sie in ne hero wollen, und dann auch noch denken man gehöre zur "Elite" obwohl man nur 2-3 stunden am Tag zockt übrigens hätt ich gern ein Arsenal link deines Charakters Skelettor + TE


----------



## Cyl (9. November 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> Ihr seid *alle *nur noch auf nem Egotrip.
> Anderen mal ne Chance zu geben, kommt für *euch* net in Frage.
> *Ihr* kotzt mich sowas von an.



Ahh, dann bist du auf dem ganz speziellen Egotrip, weil du von guten Spieler nur gezogen werden willst, selbst aber zu faul zu allem bist!eins1!





Obiges wäre die gleiche haltlose und extrem dämliche Verallgemeinerung, bzw Vermutung wie du sie hier tätigst.
Ich glaub eher in DEINEM Kopf sind falsche Dinge drin....


----------



## Topfkopf (9. November 2009)

Ich persönlich bin gerne schnell durch, hab aber auch nix dagegen mal ein paar grün/blau ausgerüstete mitzunehmen. Das kommt bei mir ganz auf die lsut und die laune an. Es gibt so tage da bin ich total im Spiel, da könnte man 3 stunden in der Burg rumwipen hät ich gar kein Problem mit. Aber an anderen tagen will ich nur so schnell wie möglich durch und wer stört fliegt aus der gruppe und kommt auf die Igno. Aber ich muss sagen ich fahr selber bei ony 25 nur 4k, wer sich meinen char ansehen will der kann im Armory nach Topfkopf, Zwergen Jäger von Baelgun suchen^^


----------



## Pitchpaw (9. November 2009)

hauptsache ist, dass man halbwegs durchkommt und der dmg der dds über dem des tanks liegt. dann passt das. in ner 5er aufs recount zu schauen dient mir persönlich auch ner der eigenoptimierung, aber wenn ich dort einen hexer sehe, der 300 dps fährt und der heiler, der, weil ihm langweilig ist, mit draufhaut 1000 fährt geht mir das verständnis für ab. vor allem wenn entsprechende person keine tipps annehmen will. ich wurde sogar hinterher noch von seiner gildenleitung angeschrieben, warum ich den armen denn so fertig mache, obwohl ich ihm nur sagte, dass man als destro am besten durchgängig castet o_O

aber im endeffekt ist es mir herzlich egal, ob ne inze nun 15 oder 45 min dauert.


----------



## Rongor (9. November 2009)

@Cyl

Nicht einfach zitieren ohne den Kontext zu beachten.

THX


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (9. November 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> wichtig ist das man voll t9 anhat, nur durch arbeit



Ja, da wirst du wohl recht haben.

Nebenbei bemerkt, bei einem Spiel von Arbeit zu sprechen, passt nicht ganz. Es sollte Spaß machen, die Items zu farmen und nicht als Arbeit angesehn werden... natürlich dauert es und man braucht auch Durchhaltevermögen etc und es ist auch manchmal "anstrengend" den ganzen Tag Knöpfe zu drücken etc, allerdings sollte man dann mal etwas Abstand nehmen, damit das Wort "Arbeit" nicht mehr vorkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jeder war mal in der Phase, wo man HC Inis mit 1k bis 2k DPS besucht hat.


----------



## Anduris (9. November 2009)

is mir eig. wayne wie viel dps die leute machen.
alle sollen spielen können, dann is alles gut.
ich selbst mache ja  genug dps und die anderen fahren ja auch immer mind. 2k ca. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider gehe ich keine heros, weil es stink langweilig ist.
und da ich wow nicht als arbeit sehe, bleib ich draußen.


----------



## Skyler93 (9. November 2009)

Mupflu schrieb:


> Ja, da wirst du wohl recht haben.
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt, bei einem Spiel von Arbeit zu sprechen, passt nicht ganz. Es sollte Spaß machen, die Items zu farmen und nicht als Arbeit angesehn werden... natürlich dauert es und man braucht auch Durchhaltevermögen etc und es ist auch manchmal "anstrengend" den ganzen Tag Knöpfe zu drücken etc, allerdings sollte man dann mal etwas Abstand nehmen, damit das Wort "Arbeit" nicht mehr vorkommt.
> 
> ...



genau deswegen sprech ich hier von arbeit, es ist einfach ARBEIT was die meisten noch in WoW machen, wenn einer mal kb hat auf heros, an einem Tag, warum schaltet der dann noch WoW ein und stresst sich selbst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weil die leute einfach kein spaß wollen, sie wollen anerkennung, und respekt, für ihren durchhaltevermögen, die meisten wissens nicht, aber warum sonst geht ihr freitag abends noch in WoW rein und wollt eig. garnicht zocken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (9. November 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> genau deswegen sprech ich hier von arbeit, es ist einfach ARBEIT was die meisten noch in WoW machen, wenn einer mal kb hat auf heros, an einem Tag, warum schaltet der dann noch WoW ein und stresst sich selbst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil se posen und leute flamen wollen die sie anfragen ob se lust auf ne hc ini haben?


----------



## Magickevin (9. November 2009)

Also wer als Frisch 80 keine 1.8k dps schafft der hat in Heros und Raids nichts verloren ich nehm sie zwar mit aber ich schlag die Hände vorn Kopp...
Man muss doch nur noch ab und zu mal ne normale machen und ne Questreihe durchhalten und man kommt KOMPLETT Blau equipped auf 80

Und wenn mir die Leute dummkommen von wegen Reggen oder so dann drück ich erst recht auf die Tube 

p.s Bin Tank


----------



## Dropz (9. November 2009)

Ich bin der Meining das es solange es Spaß macht und trotzdem klappt auch wenn es durch frische 80er länger dauert egal ist wie viel dps die dds machen...


----------



## FonKeY (9. November 2009)

ich habe lange net mehr gespielt(januar 2009) und statt meinen schamit mit t7.5 weiterzuspielen spiel ich meinen hexer (71) auf 80 hoch...ich hoffe ich find ne gilde die mich mitnimmt...denn naxx is jetzt nicht wirklich schwer!


----------



## Minorjiel (9. November 2009)

Alles Banane! Warum unterstützt Blizzard nicht einfach das, was sich in letzter Zeit eigendynamisch entwickelt hat?!?!

*Das Multi-Klassen-System:*

Das System sammelt kurzerhand folgende Informationen über einen einzelnen Charakter: 
Durschnittlich erreichte DPS aller beigewohnten 10er und 25er Schlachtzüge, den Durchschnitt des Item-Levels und die Zeitpannen zur jeweils nächsten Verbesserungen und die Anzahl aller jemals im Chat geschriebenen Schimpfwörter. Gepaart mit der Anzahl der `´^und ° im Char-Namen und der aktiven Online-Zeit ergibt sich hieraus eine Kategorisierung des Spielers. Es gibt folgende Kategorien:

* Bin nur schlechte Dekoration
* Mit mir gibt es den HardMode Erfolg auch in NonHeros
* Ich tauge auch zum Blumen rupfen, Steine sammeln, Dissen oder zum drauf reiten
* Ich kann nen Repp-Bot
* Weiß immerhin wo die Tasten 1 - 5 liegen, bin aber nett
* Ich kann was und weiß alles (bis auf die Bedeutung des Wortes "Sozial")
* Donnerlüttchen!!!
* Berufs-WarCraftler

*Und nun kommt der Clou*: An dieser Stelle greift nämlich die Phasing-Technologie. Ein Lvl-80 Charakter aus der Kategorie "Bin nur schlechte Dekoration" sieht, hört und liest rein gar nichts von Spielern aus höheren Kategorien und umgekehrt. Ausschließlich "Berufs-WarCraftler" dürfen in die unteren Kategorien schauen und talentert Nachwuchsspieler hochstufen. Zu diesem Zweck können Sie wie GMs einen Blick in laufende Raids werfen (allerdings nicht eingreifen). 
Spieler niedriger Kategorien können sich natürlich hocharbeiten. Aber andersherum kann man natürlich auch wieder runtergestuft werden, wenn man z.B. zwei Wochen im Urlaub oder krank war und nicht spielen konnte oder einen Erfolgsversuch versaut hat.

Somit wäre das Problem gelöst. Die eine Partei muss sich nicht mehr schimpfen, dass alle nur einen 3,5 DPS DD suchen und die andere Partei braucht nicht mehr meckern, dass die blöden Lowies den Raid versauen.

So, vielleicht sind wir alle ja damit zufrieden?


----------



## cortez338 (9. November 2009)

Also ich war vorhin nexus und hatte ne super grp alle 5 k+ und so ist das alles angenehmer waren in nichtmal 10 min durch


----------



## Dagonzo (9. November 2009)

Ossine schrieb:


> Wer behauptet die Daily Hero nicht gerne in 20min fertig zuhaben ist nicht ehrlich zu sich selbst.
> 
> Immer noch die pööösen DPS Geilen Spieler?


Es interessiert mich einen scheiß (sorry) ob es 20 oder 30 min dauert.

Wer bei WoW nicht mal dafür Zeit hat, hat in dem Spiel eh nichts verloren. Wichtig ist, man kommt ohne großartigen Wipes durch und gut ist. WoW ist ein Spiel das so manche hier zu vergessen scheinen und keine Sportart.


cortez338 schrieb:


> Also ich war vorhin nexus und hatte ne super grp alle 5 k+ und so ist das alles angenehmer waren in nichtmal 10 min durch


Hier muss man sich fragen warum man dann überhaupt noch in Heros geht. Bei 5K+ DPS gibt es nichts mehr was man durch Marken oder sonstiges verbessern könnte.


----------



## Alana (9. November 2009)

Theradun schrieb:


> Ich bin Heiler und mache mir eigentlich nicht viel Dps. Wenn ich aber seh, das Leute mit komplett grünen Klamotten in Hero´s rennen und dann nicht mal das Maul aufbekommen, das se die Ini nicht kennen, vergeht mir die Lust. Da werden nichtmal mehr Epic Klamotten die man selbst bzw einer von der Gilde herstellen oder die man mittlerweile für nen Spotpreis im AH kaufen kann besorgt.
> 
> Diese "Ich lass mich einfach durch die Ini´s und Schlachtzüge ziehen" Mentalität geht mir Tierisch aufn Keks.


Genau *das* ist der Punkt!
Ansonsten ist es mir als Tank/Heiler auch leidlich egal, denn 2k DPS reichen locker für Heros, und die sind im blauen Gear von jedem DD generierbar, wenn er nicht brainafk ist.


----------



## Magier2000xyz (9. November 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Also wer als Frisch 80 keine 1.8k dps schafft der hat in Heros und Raids nichts verloren ich nehm sie zwar mit aber ich schlag die Hände vorn Kopp...
> Man muss doch nur noch ab und zu mal ne normale machen und ne Questreihe durchhalten und man kommt KOMPLETT Blau equipped auf 80
> 
> Und wenn mir die Leute dummkommen von wegen Reggen oder so dann drück ich erst recht auf die Tube
> ...



Sehe ich eigentlich genauso.
Man sollte wenigsten 1,5k schaffen.Und die schafft jede Klasse auf lvl 80.

Wenn jeder im Schnitt 1,5-2k macht ist das vollkommen ok.
Wenn dann aber Leute bei 1k rumgammeln,völlig falsch verzaubert haben und sich auch keine Tips anhören,dann landen sie auf Igno.

Ich spiele auch einen Heiler,und da haben alle riesen Ansprüche.
daher sehe ich es auch nicht ein solche Leute öfters mitzunehmen.
Frage mich manchmal wie es manche auf Level 80 Geschafft haben wenn sie unter 1 k bleiben.


Fazit:1,5k Leute sind mir leiber als Imba Spieler die nach jedem Trash Recount posten^^


----------



## Gerti (9. November 2009)

Hmmm
Klar freue ich mich, wenn man schnell durch die Hero kommt.
Jedoch gebe ich meist als Tank das Tempo vor, was heißt, dass man in ~30mins durch alles durch ist, wobei jedoch je nach dd es auch 5mins länger oder kürzer dauern kann.
und wenn ich mal was länger in der gruppe bin, weil ich mit meinem hexer mit bin, ist es auch egal... ich war früher 3h in brd am wipen, bis man endlich mal beim imp war oder schattenlaby hero huihui, da vergingen manchmal auch 2-3h, wobei man für bw am ende nur noch 20mins auf hero gebraucht hat.

schnell ist gut aber wenns mal länger dauert, weil man ein paar frische 80er dabei hat, machts doch eh nichts, dass gleicht der t9dd eh wieder aus...


----------



## corak (9. November 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> @Cyl
> 
> Nicht einfach zitieren ohne den Kontext zu beachten.
> 
> THX



Gab es bei deinem Text Kontext? Hab keinen gesehen. Ich denke du hast Scheisse im Kopf..


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2009)

Gleich und Gleich gesellt sich. Dies ist in WoW nicht anders. Spieler wie Skêlletôr2000 und Fanboys  wundern sich das sie von Leechern angesprochen werden, obwohl sie doch explizit 4K Monster suchten. Mich wundert das nicht. Bisher hat sich jeder der bei uns nicht Schritt halten konnte, bedankt für die runs. Ich bezweifle das ein Spieler wie Skêlletôr2000 sich jemals bedankt. Das verbietet ihm sein Ego, sein Stolz, sein fehlender Respekt vor Anderen. Wie er so schön selbst sagte, er ist ein Rassist. Was erwartet ihr? Das er annähernd einem Argument folgen könnte, selbst wenn er es wollte. In dem Falle würde der Storch die Kinder bringen.
Er wird auch nie die Erfahrung machen das er angewispert wird von einer der führenden Gilden, die noch ein XYZ sucht für ihren Pdok25 Stamm. Man wird direkt geportet und wundert sich wie man zu der "Ehre" kommt. Bis ein wisper deutlich macht das man mal vor einem Monat 3 Twinks mit auf eine Herorunde nahmen und dadurch auf die FL der Mains landete. So ist das Leben - eine Hand wäscht die Andere. Mag es nun an der mangelnden Lebenserfahrung, dem fehlenden Respekt oder einfach nur an den entscheidenden aber dann doch ins gewichtfallenden 10 IQ Punkten liegen, das einige hier so auf Equip=Gut=mega DPS pochen. Ich weiß es nicht. Sowie man auch nur Vermutungen anstellen kann wie man auf die Idee kommt so etwas in eine Thread zu thematisieren.
Jeder kann nur aus seiner Erfahrung heraus argumentieren und eventuell diese durch andere Argumente, die einem entgegengebracht werden, erweitern. Ich leite eine Gilde, die erfolgreich seit über 2 Jahren den WoW Content bespielt. Meine Ersteindrücke und Gehversuche wurden durch hilfsbereiten Spieler geprägt und ich versuche seitdem meine Erfahrungen zu teilen. Meine Gildenkollegen und deren Können geht vom einfach täglichen Farmen bis hin zu Spielern die wöchentlichen Pdok besuchen. Jedoch würde keiner von ihnen, die die Pdok bespielen, auf die Idee kommen einen einfachen Farmer, der mal die Zeit findet 2 mal die Woche in eine Hero zu gehen ausschließen - bei lowirandoms wird da auch keine Ausnahme gemacht. Die Herrschaften gehen entweder zu 3. ihre Heros farmen oder nehmen einfach noch 2 Leute mit. 
Ab und an verläuft sich mal ein "Skêlletôr2000" zu uns und merkt schnell das er nicht zu uns passt. Dies liegt auch daran das bei uns gnadenlos recount poster instant aus Raids/Heros gekickt werden.
Und wie gesagt Gleich und Gleich gesellt sich...
noch einen angenehmen Abend.


----------



## Rongor (9. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Gab es bei deinem Text Kontext? Hab keinen gesehen. Ich denke du hast Scheisse im Kopf..



nehm ich gern so an^^ zumindest bin ich kein egomane du pappe


----------



## corak (9. November 2009)

Verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht. Wenn jemand eine Gruppe baut und andere Spieler sucht, dann kann er doch selbst entscheiden wen er haben will und die Randbedingungen festlegen. Spieler, die den Kriterien nicht entsprechen steht es ja frei eine eigene Gruppe zu bauen.

Was ich allerdings lächerlich finde ist das Posten der Parser Ergebnisse. Vollkommen egal. Wenn ein DD slackt, dann sehe ich das und sag es ihm. Wenn er lernresistent ist, dann fliegt er raus und wird nicht mehr mitgenommen. Allerdings sollte man dabei den Equipment Stand des anderen beachten.

Aber mitgenommen zu werden von der "besten" Gilde am Server weil man mal nen Twink von denen durchgeschleift hat.. ohjeh..

Ich glaube sehr viele Spieler wissen gar nicht was für bestimmte Instanzen nötig ist und können das nicht richtig einschätzen. Deshalb gibt es dann die Dauerwipe Gruppen und auch die Gruppen die aus Angst total overpowered sind. Aber prinzipiell ist es den Gruppen Leadern überlassen wen sie einladen und wen nicht. Sich darüber in jedem zweiten Thread zu beschweren ist relativ albern.


----------



## Frigobert (9. November 2009)

So, ich mußte mich erstmal beruhigen - ich hab ´ne glatte Stunde auf dem Boden gelegen vor lachen, was die meisten hier für einen geistigen Dünnpfiff abliefern. DPS sind mir so etwas von sch... egal, ich will Spaß haben, wenn ich in eine Inni gehe. Manche scheinen immer noch nicht kapiert zu haben, daß WOW ein Spiel ist, und kein Hochleistungssport, wo es auf Höchstleistung ankommt. Zum Glück sehen es meine Gildenkollegen genau so - wir haben unseren Spaß, selbst wenn der Nexus mal 1 Stunde dauern sollte, weil die Gruppe zu 60% aus frischen 80er besteht. Wir machen uns auch öfters mal den Spaß und spielen ganz oldschool - so mit sheepen, stunnen und dem ganzen anderen cc-Kram.


----------



## corak (9. November 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> nehm ich gern so an^^ zumindest bin ich kein egomane du pappe



Ist das jetzt einfach nur eine beleidgte Antwort oder habe ich hier jetzt auch wieder nur den Kontext nicht gesehen?


----------



## Rongor (9. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt einfach nur eine beleidgte Antwort oder habe ich hier jetzt auch wieder nur den Kontext nicht gesehen?



Lies bitte den ersten Satz.

Dieser ist die Grundlage des Posts.

Entweder man fühlt sich angesprochen oder net.

Wem der Schuh passt, zieht ihn sich an.


----------



## Severos (9. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?
> 
> du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch
> 
> ...



So Kommentare schreib ich eigentlich nicht...
ABER DU HAST DEN GRÖßTEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, echt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTT:
Ich bin früher auch lieber mit ner guten Gruppe durch, als mit einer "durchzukrüppeln".
Wer sich über versaute Id´s aufregt, sollte es mit wow lassen, ist nur n spiel.^^
Jeder fängt klein an, von daher.


----------



## Quietsch (9. November 2009)

Severos schrieb:


> Jeder fängt klein an, von daher.


blablabla..
die aussage ist vollkommener schwachsinn. 
der typische "lol, nurf hoggerplx" spieler fängt mit ner mehr oder wenigen sinnlosen gear zusammenstellung & 500 dps an.
jemand, der zumindest die stickies oberflächlich liest, kommt frisch auf 80 min. an 1,5k dps.
und der erste typ spieler ist auch im weiteren content einfach carried by equip


----------



## Pusillin (9. November 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Hm mir fehlt die Option
> "Mir egal, ich achte eh net auf DPS, hauptsache die Ini macht Spaß, selbst versaute ID´s regen mich kein bisschen auf ^^"
> ... oder so ähnlich halt formuliert xD
> 
> ...



Immer diese Leute die unterstellen DPS-geil zu sein...
Sowas ist aus einer sozialen Sichtweise ganz unten,
denn: Jeder hat eine Aufgabe:
Der Tank ausreichend zu überleben, die Heiler ausreichend zu heilen, und die dd's
ausreichend Schaden zu machen. Wer Ulduar 25er mit 1,3k DPS als Mage geht, ist einfach assozial,
weil er den Schlachtzug runter zieht, andere müssen ihn ausgleichen.
Heilt ein Heiler zu schlecht, wird er gekickt, Kippt ein Tank direkt um, wird er gekickt.
Ich finde es nur fair wenn ein DD mit solcher Leistung ebenfalls gekickt wird!

Btt: Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn mal ein 1,3k DPS DD in einer hero ist.
Aber aus Ehrfahrung weiß ich dass die Leute die nur 1,3k fahren keinen Skill haben,
auf nichts achten etc. Denn wer Skill hat kommt mit blauem Gear auf höhere Werte (2k bestimmt)
Sollte aber die Gruppe, einschließlich Tank oder Heal, nur aus solchen Leuten bestehen macht es keinen Spaß, und man kommt nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Thrall02 (9. November 2009)

Frigobert schrieb:


> DPS sind mir so etwas von sch... egal, ich will Spaß haben, wenn ich in eine Inni gehe. Manche scheinen immer noch nicht kapiert zu haben, daß WOW ein Spiel ist, und kein Hochleistungssport, wo es auf Höchstleistung ankommt.



Du sprichst mir aus der seele manche leute haben nach 5 jahren wohl noch immer nicht begriffen das WoW ein Spiel ist das Spass machen sollte. 
Ich geh mit meinen Freunden oder Gildenmembers in Inis oder Raids und mir is scheiß egal ob wir in 20 mins fertig sind oder erst in 1 stunde hauptsache spass macht es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toryz (9. November 2009)

Kruteck schrieb:


> Baohr Skêlletôr2000 du bist der mit Abstand beste Beweis, wieso die WOW-Community so einen schlechten Ruf hat.
> 
> SO viel dummers Gelaber hab ich selten gelesen.
> DU hast sowas von Null Ahnung, bist Null Tolerant und egoisitisch oben drauf, echt traurig.
> ...



Seh ich auch so, das sind genau die, die jeden Abend stundenlang ne Gruppe suchen müssen weil der Rest einfach kein Bock auf solche Leute hat. Das sind auch genau die Spieler die eigentlich nur durch ihr EQ Schaden machen und nicht durch Skill. Auch mit Grün-Blau kann man seine 2500 DPS hinlegen, also seh ich keinen Grund wieso in einer Hero (wo man niemals 2500 braucht!!!!) nur jemanden mitnehmen kann der 12000000 DPS rockt.


----------



## corak (9. November 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> Lies bitte den ersten Satz.
> 
> Dieser ist die Grundlage des Posts.
> 
> ...



Welchen Satz soll ich genau lesen? Den, wo du allen unterstellst sie hätten nur Scheisse im Kopf oder den mit dem Kontext? Vielleicht liest du dir deine Posts einfach selbst nochmal durch damit du auf dem Laufenden bist. So wirklich Sinn machst das was du sagst nämlich nicht. just saying..


----------



## Xyester (9. November 2009)

In meinen Augen ist es ganz einfach schwachsinnig für ne Hero 3,5k dps und en Tank mit 35k+ zu suchen.

Na gut vielleicht braucht man mit einer "schlechten" Gruppe 10 Minuten länger, aber wenn man mal überlegt wie lang es dauert so eine "ololo imbärRôxx0rgruppe" Gruppe aufzustellen... also da ist man mit einer "schlechten" Gruppe um einiges besser dran.

Und an alle die hier rumweinen von wegen "ich schleif doch keine naps durch Inis", ich wette 70% dieser naps werden euch in der Arena ins Gras bzw. in den Staub beißen lassen, da das EQ einfach nichts mit Skill zu tun hat (Bin PvP Spieler und glaube das jeder der mehr als 2 Finger hat das bisschen Movement auf die Reihe bekommen muss. Der Rest ist ja schließlich Sache des EQs, aber bitte flamed mich nicht wegen meiner Meinung das ist absolut offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und bitte erstellt euch mal einen Twink und lasst euch nicht von eurer Gilde durch die Heros und Naxx ziehen, sondern versucht ganz einfach einen Neuanfang. (Am besten auf einem anderen Realm). Ich wette nach 2 Wochen lvl 80 gibts hier den nächsten Thread wo jemand weint das man doch so viel DPS und so ein tolles EQ haben muss um was zu erreichen...

Edit: Außerdem gibts nichts geileres als in einer Hero zu wipen wenn man im TS mit Gildis oder Kumpels ist und darüber zu lachen wie jemand gefailt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Xyester


----------



## turageo (9. November 2009)

3,5k? Wir reden schon von 5-Mann heroic Instanzen oder? ;-) Klar, ich bin auch lieber in 20 Minuten durch, aber deswegen würde ich als Tank beispielsweise nie jemanden aus ner Random werfen, nur weil er 1,5k DPS fährt. Da werf ich eher mal schnell nen Blick auf Ausrüstung, Skillung und Dmg-Verteilung und frag dann ob man ihm vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben darf, wenn was im Argen liegt. Imho liegt dieses Verhalten für mich persönlich näher am Grundgedanken des Spiels (mal abgesehen von Gewinnerzielung bei Blizzard), nämlich dem Gruppenspiel und Teamgeist als mit Ulduar/PDK-equippten Spielern zusammen in 20 Minuten durch ne Hero zu rushen.

Woher kommen denn diese überzogenen (und das sind sie mit Sicherheit) Anforderungen? Es sind immer noch die Spieler, die alles schnell schnell schnell haben möchten und nicht das Spiel an sich. Mit dem Verhalten werd ich mich NIE anfreunden können, denn für mich hat das rein gar nichts mit "zusammen spielen" zu tun, sondern nur mit purem Egoismus. Das fällt bei mir unter die gleiche Kategorie nen Stack Runenstoff für 15g einzustellen, würd ich gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, weil ichs einfach a****ig finde. Jedem seine Meinung und jeder kann spielen wie er will, warm werd ich mit dem Gedanken an so ein Verhalten trotzdem nicht... -.-

MfG


----------



## corak (9. November 2009)

turageo schrieb:


> Das fällt bei mir unter die gleiche Kategorie nen Stack Runenstoff für 15g einzustellen, würd ich gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, weil ichs einfach a****ig finde.



Also das ist so ein gewisses Highlight in dem Thread hier und das war wirklich nicht einfach ^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Oh, Superpepe meets Mathematik....
> 
> Schon mal mit ner guten Gruppe ne Heroische Instanz gespielt?
> Nein? Läuft in etwa so: Tank pullt 3-4 Gruppen, 20 Mobs an ihm, ae ae und nach 4 sekunden 20 trash-Mobs tot. Jetzt darfst nochmal die DPS nachrechnen, oder soll ich?
> ...



Mein Kopf meets "The DESK!",.....

Schonmal was von ironie gehört?
Nein? Das ist wenn man das Gegenteil von dem sagt, was man meint! Meist wirkt der Sachverhalt dann komisch. Häufig wird in der Ironie noch eine Übertreibung verwendet. Dies verstärkt das Ziel der Ironie noch, die Verdeutlichung.

ich hoffe ich habe den Text des Autors deines Zitates richtig verstanden, wenn nicht habe ich mich lächerlich gemacht, wenn doch du^^


----------



## corak (9. November 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Mein Kopf meets "The DESK!",.....
> 
> Schonmal was von ironie gehört?
> Nein? Das ist wenn man das Gegenteil von dem sagt, was man meint! Meist wirkt der Sachverhalt dann komisch. Häufig wird in der Ironie noch eine Übertreibung verwendet. Dies verstärkt das Ziel der Ironie noch, die Verdeutlichung.
> ...




Ich denke der Post war durchaus ernst gemeint. Die Schlussfolgerung kannst du dann selbst ziehen ^^


----------



## Valthorian1011 (9. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...
> ...


Du warst natürlich direkt auf 80 mit kompletten Itemlevel drölftausend ausgerüstet und hast noch viel mehr DPS gemacht oder?
Dein Formel 1 vergleich ist kompletter Müll. Im RL muss man sich nicht vom Käfer-Opel-Bmw oder was weiß ich hocharbeiten, da kann man sich gleich ein anständiges Auto kaufen, wenn man es sich leisten kann, und wenn nicht bringt dir 5 Jahre Käfer fahren auch nichts.
Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass diese "WOW-Mumien" vielleicht Twinks sind und im Content viel weiter als du?
Vielleicht fehlt es mir an jeder Logik, doch dir lieber Skêlletôr2000 fehlt es an jeglicher sozialer Kompetenz.

@ TE:
Natürlich ist man froh, wenn man eine gute Gruppe hat und es zügig vorran geht.
Ich würde jedoch nie auf die Idee kommen, einen frischen 80er abzuweisen, weil er ja zu schlecht für eine Hero ist.
Heros sind heute doch sowieso Kinderkram.


----------



## lord just (9. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...
> ...




naja du verwechselst hier aber viele sachen. mit ner guten lowie gruppe wie du es nennst (die alle nur grün/blaues equip haben) brauch ich meist nicht länger als ne halbe stunde. das große geheimnis dabei ist einfach das man sich auch mal in der gruppe kurz abspricht, ob jeder denn die instanz kennt und jeder weiß was zu tun ist usw. in heros ist so viel dps auch eigentlich überflüssig. auch mit schlechtem equip pulled man ne gruppe, die in wenigen sekunden schon down ist, bevor man überhaupt an seine richtige dps ran kommt und mit besserem equip kann man dann vielleicht ne gruppe mehr pullen.

und irgendwie hast du die spielweise von wow auch noch nicht ganz verstanden. wow ist ein gruppenspiel, wo man zusammen mit anderen spielt und anderen auch hilft. du willst lieber wie in der formel 1 einzelkämpfer sein.

und wo bitte ist die logik hinter deinem denken? den großteil der spieler nicht mitnehmen, weil sie noch nicht das beste equip haben und somit den kreis an spielern, die für deine gruppe in frage kommen würden schmälern? es gibt schon jetzt je nach server recht wenige leute mit gutem equip, die auch ihre klasse spielen können und durch das ausgrenzen der anderen spieler werden es nur noch weniger.

und wie bereits gesagt reicht es schon aus, wenn einer aus der gruppe viel schaden macht, weil man eigentlich nicht so viel braucht und so schon schnell genug durch sein sollte. so lange man nen tank hat, der die aggro hält und nen heiler hat, der den tank ne zeit lang am leben hält reicht auch schon ein dd, der viel schaden macht.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (9. November 2009)

Eigentlich isses mir egal wv dps jmd in ner hero fährt. 10min? 15? 20? Bin ja net auf der Flucht, wenns schnell geht ok, ansonsten dauerts halt. Stellt euch mal vor auf frisch lvl 80 wars sogar teilweise anspruchsvoll Heros zu gehen. Aber da die Roxxor-Elite ja erst ab Ulduar 80 war, is das wohl teilweise unbekannt.  
Nur schon irgend wo komisch das wenn man die Leute kennt die Leute ab min. 3,5k dps für nen "RoxxorCritBämHeroRun" suchen, dies zu 90% die Leute sind die nur als "Mülleimer" im Raid fungieren, und Sachen bekommen die sonst gedisst werden. Anscheinend lösen diese Erfahrungen einen Drang aus, das durch Burstdps-Heros inkl. Flame/Kick-Macht-Gefühle, wenn jemand zu wenig Schaden an nem Eichhörnchen macht, auszugleichen.


----------



## sn1pper (9. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?
> 
> du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch
> 
> ...




Affli macht aber um längen mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich geh auch mit der Affli Skillung in Heros, nicht zuletzt um nen bisschen zu üben ^^


Also mir isses echt sowas von latte ob die leute 3k oder 1k dps machen.
Ich mache mit beiden Skillungen die ich hab genug Schaden um den fehlenden schaden von einem Auszugleichen, oder evtl auch zwei Leuten.
Der Tank kann von mir aus mit grauem Equip und 5k Life darein gehen udn von nem nackten Heiler geheilt werden solange der Tank die Aggro hält und der Heiler auch heilt.

Was ich damit ausdrücken will:
Ich hab schon Tanks gesehen die mit Endcontent Gear nichtmal ansatzweise Aggro halten konnten und Tanks die gerade vom Questen kamen und schon Gesichtsaggro hatten die man nichtmal ansatzweise einholen konnte.
Oder Heiler die garnix heilen konnten, oder mich als Hexe wegen Aderlass nich heilen wollten, die Full Epic rumgerannt sind udn heiler die halt fast noch Blau equippt langeweile beim heilen hatten.

Und ich geh auch mal mit Leuten in ne nh. Ich muss nich den ganzen Tag in Dala/IF/SW stehen um mit Equip oder sownst irgendwas anzugeben. Und Farmen wird auch schnell langweilig.

Mal abgesehen davon das die IDs für Raids ja auch recht beschränkt sind.

Beim Thema frische 80er fällt mir auch noch ein:

Es ist verdammt mies wenn man bei 3% bei Eregos wiped und dann erfährt das die hälfte der Gruppe den Boss nich kennt -.-


----------



## valfaris92 (9. November 2009)

Ossine schrieb:


> Wie oft sind wir die schon durchlaufen.
> 
> Ich selber hab nen guten Pala Tank und mehrere DDs auf 80. Ich kann diese Nordend inis nicht mehr sehen.
> 
> Also gebt bitte nicht immer die Schuld den DPS Geilen Spielern sonder dem Spiel selbst.





Geilster Satz auf Erden xD
wie wärs dann einfach mal mit RL und sowas wie Freundinn und so xD


einem Spiel die Schuld geben wollen???
vlt. einfach mal PC aus xD


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Aber mitgenommen zu werden von der "besten" Gilde am Server weil man mal nen Twink von denen durchgeschleift hat.. ohjeh..
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



du hast wie cyl nur das verstanden was du verstehen willst. schlimmstenfalls mißerstanden.

das die meisten t9er es nicht mehr verstehen warum ein t8 char den vorzug in pdok bekommt als ein marken t9 char nunja, ich glaub das nennt man einfach skill (und das pflegen seines vitamine b - zauberwort ist hier die kontinuität). und mein eingangspost ist und bleibt ironie ... auch hier trennt sich die spreu vom weizen 
es gibt nun mal die einsteiger, die versuchen den anschluss zu finden, dann diese die glauben sie sind an der spitze des berges angekommen und sehen sich als muster an dem alles gemessen werden muss (selbst ernannte progamer die nur nicht ihren lebensunterhalt damit verdienen können) und spieler die weiter darüber hinaus sind, denen weder dps noch equip wichtig sind... wie gesagt Gleich und Gleich gesellt sich

salue


----------



## Angeelus (9. November 2009)

Jeder hat ma angeangen, auch die DPS Geilen und die sind auch nich sofort 3K gefahren. Und evt. haben manche menschen ja noch spaß am Spielen weil sie nich 10Std. am Tag vorm rechner sitzen und ein RL haben so mit echten menschen und so.
Ich spiel selber WoW und kann auch mit nem Wipe gut leben, weils ein SPIEL ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (9. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?
> 
> du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch
> 
> ...


aj wie gesagt 
er spielt seinen hexer nicht falsch er hat eine andere skillung als du
und als affli lock kannst du nunmal keine 5-6k dps innner ero fahren weil die mobs /der boss vor dem dritten tik eh umkippt
daher solltest du vill mal überlegen was du schreibst bevor du es schreibst nur so als tipp von mir


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (9. November 2009)

der ganze thread ist eh nur zum flamen gut ^^
heros mit gilde sind immer ganz nice wird halt schnell nochmal hdb 10 min vorm raid durchgerusht oder achievments gemacht die iwer noch nicht hat oder andre lustige sachen probiert die dank gutem gear möglich sind > selbst schwierigkeiten einbauen wie ordentlich was zusammenpullen oder wie schnell kanich den oder den boss nuken 
z.b.: burg hc war gildenmäßig angesagt weils grad so ging und unser tank so : wer mehr als 6k dps schafft bekommt 200g !! tja schwerer fehler...... meine wenigkeit hatte mit nem 7,2k dps nuke den meisten dmg kurz danach mage und retri..... tja so schnell wird man 600g los ^^

und zu dem rnd gedöhns..... hatte ich auch schon heftig viel spaß da es mal witzig ist zu sehen wie die leute das mit crap gear packen und vlt auch noch ordentlich dmg raushauen oder ein frischer 80ig tank mit allem was er hat mich nicht aggro bekommen lässt ( totstellen ftw ;P, is aber auch nicht immer rdy ^^)

oder selbst wema pdok 10ner die 50er tribut truhe schon hat und pdok 25er mit gilde rumwhiped ( ja endlich content zum erarbeiten ^^) zu sehen wie schnell ein fail in ner hero geht xD
ma schön overnuken beim boss und zack 2mal crit und schon liegt man xD


----------



## RegokGer (9. November 2009)

Manche hier verstehens einfach nicht.

Wenn ich schnell durch ne Inze will, wieso sollte ich verpflichtet sein lowis mit durchzuschleifen?...

Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit der Ausrede: "Die müssen ja auch an Equip kommen", dann sollen se mit leuten mit gleichem Equipstand in die Inze gehen... mussten wir damals auch.

Ja ich steh dazu: Ich verlang für ne Hero inze 4k+, einfach weil ich keinen Bock hab da stundenlang drinzusitzen bzw. durchzuwipen wenn ich mich auch in 10min durch die Inze durchbomben kann...


Soll doch jeder mit Leuten gehen die den gleichen Equipstand wie man selbst hat...


Und für alle die jetzt hier rumflamen: lass mich raten, keiner von euch knackt die 4k Hero DPS? und weil ihr einfach zu schlecht seid (sry das trifft nicht auf alle zu, aber der Großteil) besteht ihr jetzt darauf dass man euch mitschleift...


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. November 2009)

Sag mal RegokGer, hast du irgendwelchen Zeitdruck?

Läuft bei dir ein Countdown ab, wenn du dich in WoW einloggst oder was soll dein Posting?


----------



## RegokGer (9. November 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sag mal RegokGer, hast du irgendwelchen Zeitdruck?
> 
> Läuft bei dir ein Countdown ab, wenn du dich in WoW einloggst oder was soll dein Posting?



Ja, es gibt leute die nicht faul aufer Couch sitzen und sich von Harz4 durchfressen... und wenn ich Abends nach hause komme will ich meine Freizeit auch nutzen, und leider wird man bei WoW dazu gezwungen daylis zu machen um aktiv beim Raiden mitmachen zu können... Daylis sind halt Mittel zum Zweck die gemacht werden müssen um in WoW Spaß haben zu können.


----------



## Leesan (9. November 2009)

Ich hab jetzt ersteres gewählt weil ich das natürlich lieber habe aber auch kein Problem damit habe wenn lowere dabei sidn die müssen ja auch irgendwo erfahrung und gear sammeln und oft macht jetzt ja auch sapß außer so verkackte Innis wo ich nen hass drauf habe.


----------



## Auphora (9. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Oh, Superpepe meets Mathematik....
> 
> Schon mal mit ner guten Gruppe ne Heroische Instanz gespielt?
> Nein? Läuft in etwa so: Tank pullt 3-4 Gruppen, 20 Mobs an ihm, ae ae und nach 4 sekunden 20 trash-Mobs tot. Jetzt darfst nochmal die DPS nachrechnen, oder soll ich?
> ...



hm... also in 2 std alles clearmachen und dann langeweile in dalaran schieben und sich aufregen das an nichts gescheites machen... großes Kino! 

Sorry, aber da bin ich froh das ich auch mal graupen in SnG finde mit denen dann bei den schwierigeren Bossen gewiped wird. das ist sogar teilweise entspannend, weil dann dieser Druck dem man ja durch wahnwitzige dps-forderungen nicht hat. PdC non hero 3k dps ... 

[x] für SnG heroiche inzen, weil Abwechslung > sinnfreies rumstehen in Dalaran


----------



## WackoJacko (9. November 2009)

WoW ist kein Spiel mehr, es ist dank der DPS-geilen Player zu harter Arbeit geworden.

Auf den Spielspaß kommts net mehr an hauptsache viel dps und den content als erster clearen.

Was ist nur aus der alten Comm geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talatios (9. November 2009)

Das ist so furchtbar auf meinem server wen man sich das mal durchliest was da manchmal für anforderungen gestellt werden, für eine stink normale hero ini also wo soll das eigendlich noch hinführen?




(für DM min 1k dps mit lvl 15 sonst kannste nich mit) ^^


----------



## Thersus (9. November 2009)

wtf? Also auf Anetheron hab ichs bisher noch nie gesehen das jemand für Heros leute mit großartig DPS sucht. Gibt ja schon Flames wenn jemand für AK oder Ony mit Gearcheck daherkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich hab kein Problem mit frischen 80ern. Klar ist es mir lieber wenn ich die Inis in 20 Minuten weghab, geht wohl jetzt in 3 Tagen 1 Jahr nach Realease jedem so, weil sie einem nunmal langsam echt zum Hals raushängen, aber wenn da ma n Neuling dabei ist der sich noch übers EQ und so freut, why not? Die paar minuten länger werd ich auch noch überleben.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (9. November 2009)

Dps geile community.....
wenich das höre bekomm ichs kotzen....
hallo mal nachgedacht ??
was wollen tanks ?? achja überleben und aggro halten.... hm was heißt das wohl ajo no gear no stats..... tja am arsch
was wollen healer ?? achja die grp und den tank am leben halten.... hm was heißt das wohl ajo no gear no stats... 
und was wollen die dds ?? achja dmg machen und den boss killen bevor tank stirbt oder heal oom.....
hm und wie geht das EQUIP + SKILL = DPS einfacher kann ich es nicht schreiben und habich eig auch kein bock drauf...

hm und was will ein ordentlicher dd der sich mit seiner klasse beschäftigt und high-end-content sehen will (wie eigentlich jeder !!) jaaaaaa genau der optimiert skillung glyphen equip sockelung verz und liest guides was er mcahen soll und wie..... tja was kommt da wohl raus wenn er das macht..... genau deine dps geile community......

hm welchem dd ist es bitte völlig egal wieviel dmg er aus sich rauskitzeln kann (außer shadowpriest ;P) ??
keinem der am raiden interessiert ist.....
die spieler die zur reinen entspannung spielen und nichts erreichen wollen seien jetzt einmal eher nebenstehend und sollten sich nicht angesprochen fühlen.....

und wer jetzt wieder mit so flames daherkommt wie : du spielst wow nicht zur entspannung ?? sollte nicht mit einer antwort rechnen ^^
btw für mich ist es auch entspannung wema nen ganzen abend in pdok 25er mit gilde rumwhiped und im last try um 23:56 liegt dann der boss ^^ hat doch was erfolgsmäßiges und verbindet oder ??


----------



## FJKO (9. November 2009)

also ich gehe erlichgesagt meistens mit gildis und wenn nen gerade 80 gewordener twink von dennen bei ist dauert es 2 min länger
es ist echt nicht die welt, wenn keiner mehr aus der gilde möchte nehmen wir natürlich auch irgendwenn mit dauert auch nicht viel länger...
Klar ist auch mal die situation das mann alleine da steht und sich eine gruppe suchen soll aber egal hauptsache die 2 marken werden erbeutet und da ich meistens tanke bestimme ich indirekt das tempo und siehe da es dauert auch nur 5min länger...


So nebenbei: Also bei uns ist es mitlerweile so das die Hybrid heiler klassen auf dmg geskillt sind und ab und zu einen heal raushauen(ausnahme bei manchen bossen/mobs) die minuten die ich da spare kann ich auch ruhig an einem anderen tag drann hängen

Nach seite 2 musst ich aufhören zu lesen weil ich echt nen brechreiz verspürte wie manche leute drauf sind besonders Skêlletôr2000

@ Thersus 
ally oder horde ? also bei horden seite wird ja eigentlich nur geflamed wenn der kerl gear check macht lvl 210 items hat aber 235 leute sucht


----------



## D4NTE (9. November 2009)

also ich weiß nich wo die meisten ihre probleme haben. spiele selbst einem charakter auf endgear und selbst wenn ich mich den mal dazu bewege ne hc ini zu gehen weil irgendwas ist, dann ist es mir relativ wumpe ob der tank critimmun ist die restlichen dds + - 1k dps haben oder sonst was. wenn man mal wipe ok kein problem. wenn wer es nicht kennt dann erklärt man es ihm. peinlich ist es erst dann wenn das der wipe hauptgrund ist. ich möchte mal an die leute erinnern die naxx geraidet haben BEVOR der pdc scheiß rauskam. ich glaube nicht das ihr da first try alles gelegt habt! es ist nunmal so das das die frischen 80er auch gern mal hc inis gehen würden um ihr equip zu bekommen weil sie woanders nicht hinwollen oder pdc nich mehr sehen können... und ganz ehrlich. ich hab lieber nen blau,epic equipten in meiner raidgruppe als einen full imba *ichbinderbeste* der zB in der void bei kel stirbt und als ausrede *oh sry hatte nen disconnect*. die leute gehen mir viel mehr auf den kecks andere am flamen wie sau aber selber nichmal instande sich ein paar schritte zu bewegen um nicht zu sterben und immer mit der gleichen aussage. equip ist gut-movement ist besser!


----------



## Falathrim (9. November 2009)

Odizar schrieb:


> Aber das wieder mal ein Thema das die Meinungen der Spieler teilt!!!Ich kann auch gut verstehen wenn jemand für Naxx z.B. Leute ab 3,5k dps suchen...ich meine klar nicht nötig aber es geht viel viel schneller.Bei Leute die kaum Zeit haben zu spielen da kann ich verstehen wenn die ihre Zeit dann nicht unnötig verschwenden wollen!!!Aber ich selbst unterstütze diese Dpssache nicht!!!


Oh bitte, hör mir auf! Ich hab vor 6 Tagen wieder mit WoW angefangen, bin direkt am Abend in Naxx 25...mit T7/T7,5-Equip, 8 Monate nicht geraidet und die Rota nicht annähernd drin...ich hab auch nicht allzuviel Schaden gemacht...im Gegensatz zu den Spezis, die natürlich mit PdK-Gear etc. ihre xk Damage gebombt haben...2 Tanks mit raidbuffed über 40k HP und alles...also Zeug wovon unsereiner damals geträumt hat...

Flickwerk als "Damagepuppe"
Ich: "Thirdtank für die Hatefuls bitte"
Schurke: "Lol noob braucht doch keiner"
Ich: "Erfahrungsgemäß ist das mit Randoms schon praktisch..."
Raidleiter: "Nee, wir machens so"

Infight, 2kk HP noch...Wipe

Ich: "Ich hab doch gesagt dass bei Randoms ein Thirdtank dazu sollte"
Schurke: "Ne man, da fehlte der Damage"
Raidleiter: "Ach, wir packen noch nen Bären dazu, dann passt das"

Infight, 1kk HP noch...Wipe...die ersten Leute quitten
Dualspec wird angewendet, Patchwork liegt

Ab zu Grobbulus (natürlich mit massig Toten beim Noobfilter)
Alle Riesen werden angegriffen...Grobbulus kommt...der Pro-Raid braucht natürlich kein Headset...Grobbulus liegt, der Plündermeister ninjat das Meleetrinket und leavt, ich liege tot am Boden weil ich mich um die Adds kümmern musste und überall die Seuchenkreise lagen ("Wir haben Imba-Heal, das braucht kein Movement")

Gluth...
Ich: "Wer kitet die Adds? Mages und Hunter bitte ran...und Schami bitte fürs Totem" (Wohlgemerkt, ich war nur als Random DD dabei)
Mage1: "Ey ich mach doch sowas nicht man...ihr braucht meinen Schaden!"
Mage2: "Hab das nicht gemacht und will das nicht machen!"
Mage3: "Ich schau mal"
Hunter: "Was ist kiten?"
Ich erkläre dem Hunter wie er kitet und sag Schami und Mage dass sie ihm helfen sollen...
Wipe.
Wipe.
Wipe.

Gruppe wird neu aufgebaut, immer noch mit nach eigener Aussage "erfahrenen" Naxxraidern (quit quit quit quit quit)

ab ans Spinnenviertel und and Monstrositätenviertel...liegen, ist ja nichts zu tun da (Natürlich mit Halbwipe bei Mr. Giftfontäne :>)
zurück zu Gluth...passt dann auch mit neuen Huntern und Mages (Und mir der mithilft als DK)

Thaddi...da war der Raid vorbei


Also wer mir erzählen will, dass die DPS-Wunder heutzutage irgendwas in Naxx reißen (Und naxx ist die Null-Movement-Ini schlechthin), den lach ich getrost aus...da waren mir die Equipraids mit meiner alten Gilde seinerzeit lieber.


----------



## corak (9. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> du hast wie cyl nur das verstanden was du verstehen willst. schlimmstenfalls mißerstanden.
> 
> das die meisten t9er es nicht mehr verstehen warum ein t8 char den vorzug in pdok bekommt als ein marken t9 char nunja, ich glaub das nennt man einfach skill (und das pflegen seines vitamine b - zauberwort ist hier die kontinuität). und mein eingangspost ist und bleibt ironie ... auch hier trennt sich die spreu vom weizen
> es gibt nun mal die einsteiger, die versuchen den anschluss zu finden, dann diese die glauben sie sind an der spitze des berges angekommen und sehen sich als muster an dem alles gemessen werden muss (selbst ernannte progamer die nur nicht ihren lebensunterhalt damit verdienen können) und spieler die weiter darüber hinaus sind, denen weder dps noch equip wichtig sind... wie gesagt Gleich und Gleich gesellt sich
> ...



Oh bitte.. wenn du eine Herleitung mit DPS Zahlen und einer Rechnung wie diese dann ad absurdum geführt werden und gar nicht gehalten werden können aufgrund von castzeiten bringst, dann ist das ganz bestimmt keine Ironie, sondern deine Überlegung zu diesem Thema. Ironie würde in diesem Zusammenhang bedeuten, dass DPS sehr wohl einen Unterschied macht aber das ist ja genau nicht deine Meinung. Also bitte hör auf dich jetzt hier herauszureden. Das ist eine Beleidigung an meine Intelligenz. Danke.

Was ich mit dem anderen Satz meinte ist schlichtweg, dass ich einen Scheiss darauf gebe ob ich mal mit der sogenannten Server Elite an einem Tag spielen durfte und ich deswegen so etwas nie in einem Post besonders herausstellen würde.

Natürlich hast du recht, wenn du sagst, dass es Einsteiger gibt und diese auch in die Instanzen wollen. Aber es kann nicht die Aufgabe von jemandem sein, der eine Gruppe baut, ein Auffangbecken zu sein, für die ganzen Spieler, die mitwollen, sondern es ist die Entscheidung desjenigen, der die Gruppe baut, wen er mitnimmt und wen nicht. Und wenn er nur Leute dabei haben will, die 10k DPS fahren, dann ist das eben seine Entscheidung. Sich darüber aber in jedem Thread so wie hier täglich aufs Neue darüber aufzuregen und laut "Ungerechtigkeit!" zu schreien kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es steht ja jedem frei selbst eine Gruppe zu bauen, mit den Vorraussetzungen, die ihm wichtiger sind.

Was ich ebenfalls nicht so ganz verstehe ist, dass sich über Spieler, die klipp und klar ihre Meinung schreiben und sagen ich will keine Slacker und ich will keine Spieler, die undergeared sind, so aufgeregt wird. 
Da werden dann gleich alle Tränendrüsen gedrückt und fleissig die RL Karten gezückt, nachdem man dem Spieler natürlich noch mitgeteilt hat, dass er spielerisch selbst ja eine Niete ist, was zwar ohne Fakten erstmal aus der Luft gegriffen ist, aber man sagt es ihm erstmal trotzdem. Und 10 weitere Poster mit ingame geschundenen Seelen springen auf den Zug auf und stossen ins gleiche Horn.

Ausser, dass es ein Armutszeugnis ist, und zwar für diejenigen, die laut "SKANDAL!" rufen passiert da nichts. Und ich frage mich allen Ernstes ob die Leute einfach irgendeinen starken Missionierungsdrang verspüren oder ob sie tatsächlich der Meinung sind, dass ihre Meinung die richtige ist und Spieler mit einer anderen Einstellung das Spiel komplett falsch spielen. In meinen Augen insgesamt sehr lächerlich ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2009)

nochmal für die blitzmerker unter euch: hier geht es nicht um irgendwelche 200er quipis die man durch 258er content bringt 
eure aussagen sind beliebig und ohne zusammenhang
eure argumentation von zeitverlust bei heros ist auf sand gebaut und dient nur dem ego ... als ob es bei 10 heros am stück auf 20 min mehr oder weniger ankommt. ich bekomm das gefühl nicht los das ihr erst seit wolk spielt und danach nie wieder .. die gleich diskussion gabs schon zu bc und von den leute spielt heute auch keiner mehr
die phrase von h4lern überlese ich mal weil die ein armutszeugnis ist

wenn man über ein foto in der blidzeitung diskutiert braucht man nicht den louvre ins spiel bringen

@ corak du hast wie immer nichts verstanden
200er blue ist also für 200er content "undergeared" - komm einfach mal klar - weiter ist es mir egal ob ihr möchtegern progamer 4k gruppen wollt, die rechnerisch nicht drin sind (weil jeder melee der 4k in heros macht die dmg von den castern abzieht sofern dieser nicht wie lutzi bombt - es zwingt euch keiner lowi mit zu nehmen - ich rede allein von der tatsache das es absolut lächerlich ist was ihr da fordert (gerade im hinblick das ihr nur den zeitfaktor vorbringt der so minimal ist das euer aufgeblähe eine reine komödie ist) weil der mob bevor ihr die dmg umsetzt, tot ist. wie ihr euer wow spielt ist mir auch vollkommen egal. klar genug?

1. wenn du dich beleidigt fühlst weil du was nicht verstehst ist das dein bier
2. verzeihung falls du dich beleidigt fühlst
3. kann ich dich nicht beleidigen weil da nix ist zum beleidigen ist(braucht ne weile eh der ankommt)


----------



## corak (9. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> @ corak du hast wie immer nichts verstanden
> 
> 1. wenn du dich beleidigt fühlst weil du was nicht verstehst ist das dein bier
> 2. verzeihung falls du dich beleidigt fühlst
> 3. kann ich dich nicht beleidigen weil da nix ist zum beleidigen ist(braucht ne weile eh der ankommt)



Ganz ehrlich. Bisher habe ich dich für intelligent gehalten. So kann man sich täuschen. Wenn du Blödsinn schreibst dann steh dazu aber rede dich nicht raus. Und wenn du Kritik nicht vertragen kannst dann halte dich am besten aus Foren heraus.
Und du willst jetzt bestimmt nicht anfangen lame herumzuflamen oder? Also pack einfach deine Seitenhiebe wieder alle ein. Darin bin ich eh besser als du. Und zwar um Lichtjahre. 

In diesem Sinne..


----------



## Drop-Dead (9. November 2009)

viel auswahl hat man ja net ... naja brauch net unbedingt ne top grp. freut mich auch wenn nicht alles gedisst wird oder an händler geht sondern auch noch jemand etwas brauch


----------



## Super PePe (10. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.



also warst du vorher nicht ehrlich?
das ist kein seitenhieb

verzeih wenn ich mich gerade in rage geredet habe aber soviel dummes hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gelesen (dich nicht betreffend)
es wird von heros gesprochen und die leute kommen mit 232-258er content ...
wenn sich leute (grün/blau) für 213er content anmelden (rnd - nicht intern)  und das ohne  VZ und völlig ungesockelt,  würde ich die aufregung nachvollziehen können aber es geht um heros und um angeblichen zeitverlust wenn man 200er blue die 2k machen mitnimmt, das hat auch nichts mit elite oder können und nicht können zu tun das ist einfach nur aufgespiele


----------



## Benegeserit (10. November 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Manche hier verstehens einfach nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich schnell durch ne Inze will, wieso sollte ich verpflichtet sein lowis mit durchzuschleifen?...
> 
> ...



du bist so.... toll....


----------



## corak (10. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> also warst du vorher nicht ehrlich?
> das ist kein seitenhieb
> 
> verzeih wenn ich mich gerade in rage geredet habe aber soviel dummes hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gelesen (dich nicht betreffend)
> es wird von heros gesprochen und die leute kommen mit 232-258er content ...



Das ist eine Einleitung eines Satzes. Andere benutzen ein "also" oder auch einfach ein "nun". "Ganz ehrlich" dient lediglich dazu dem Nachfolgenden mehr Nachdruck zu verleihen und ist ganz simpel ein sprachliches Stilmittel.
Was willst du denn jetzt mit diesem Kinderkram erreichen, huh?

Dein nachträglich bearbeiteter Post zeigt genau das, was ich geschrieben habe, nämlich, dass du der Meinung bist, dass Caster ihre DPS gar nicht anbringen können in Gruppeninstanzen. Wie überaus überraschend.

Was Leute als undergeared betrachten ist die Sache derjenigen, die die Gruppe zusammenstellen. Wenn das den Leuten nicht passt sollen sie sich eine Gruppe bauen, DIE ihnen passt. Keiner wird dazu gezwungen sich so einer Gruppe anzuschliessen. Derjenige, der die Gruppe baut entscheidet wer mitkommt. Fertig.

Und wen du dir einen Post hier von mir ein paar Seiten vorher mal durchliest wirst du meine persönliche Meinung zu solchen Gruppen finden. Nur würde ich mich niemals darüber aufregen, dass jemand eine Gruppe anders baut als ich es tun würde. Ganz einfach weil es seine Sache ist. Und wenn er meint er muss dort mit Leuten rein, die max equipped sind, dann ist das eben so. Ende


----------



## wonder123 (10. November 2009)

also ich bin heute mit meinem lvl 77 palatank und seinen stolzen 20k buffed hp pdc gegangen...^^ wir hatten einen lvl 77 healdudu dabei nen 4k dps schukrne ne 1.2k dps schurken und nen 1.5k dps retri...
5 leute haben aufgrund meiner lowhp die grp geleavt...und mit geflamed...so in der ini...alle läuft eibungslos.

1.boss: wipe.
       dann der nächste try...liegt^^ der wipe geschah aufgrund des afk seins des heilers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.boss: wipe wipe wipe wipe...wir hatten die scheiß frau...
       sie liegt mit händeringen...keiner beschwert sich...alle waren glücklich hatten ihren spaß...
3.boss liegt dann firs try und gibt mir mein trinket dass ich eh noch net tragen kann und wir clearen in 30 min pdc nh mit stufe 77 tank/heal...

und siehe da alle leute hatten spaß haben gesehen man kann pdc nh auch mit 20k hp tanken und glaube 505 def...
die waren sogar richtig erstaunt...morgen abend wieder..aber ich behaupte einfach mal pdc nh is net soooooviel einfacher als ne normale hero ...


----------



## Ranva (10. November 2009)

Ein Beispiel:

Ich binn eine Spielerin die mehrere 80ger hat, ja ich Twinke gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab 2 Chars die Pdk 10ner gehen.

Hab mir mit meiner Hexe die erst 80 geworden ist ein paar blaue Sachen geschneidert und suche Gruppe für nexxus hc.
Werde geladen, stelle Brunnen, setze Seelenstein auf Heiler und packe meinen Wichtel aus.
Nach den ersten Trashgruppen fahre ich 1,3k schreibt der DK mit 3,4k: Turjahel das ist nicht dein ernst ? mein jäger mit LVL 70
macht ja mehr schaden als du ! Am Endboss schiebe ich dann 1,7k wer flamt weiter ? Richtig der DK er schreibt : Und jetzt das beste,
er postet Recount und meint ich soll erstmal meinen "EBAYCHAR" spielen lernen ... und verlässt die Gruppe.
(ich binn froh das er nicht lead hatte sonst hätte er mich gekickt)

Klasse auf solche Spieler hat die WoWwelt gewartet !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit meiner Druidin fahr ich auch genug DPS. Und muss ich deswegen frische 80ger runterputzen und Recount posten ? NEIN, denn ich weis das jeder mal
klein angefangen hat.

Achja bevor ich es vergesse an alle DPS Freaks:

Nicht der Trashschaden zählt sondern der Bossschaden, an die ganzen Bomber gerichtet die immer meinen sie sind 
der König von WoW weil sie SO VIEL DPS fahren ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcaunus (10. November 2009)

Solange der Tank crit-immun ist mir egal ^.^

*Und der Heiler - heilt-


----------



## Super PePe (10. November 2009)

@corak
wie wer seine gruppe aufbaut und wer wen mitnimmt ist wie gesagt mir egal (was die anderen hier vorbringen, wenn sie sich aufregen das sie dadurch nie mitkommen, sollen die sich ne gruppe bauen) ... gleich und gleich gesellt sich ... soweit nachvollziehbar?
aber bei der argumentation (und um die geht es mir in diesem disput) nur den zeitfaktor als tragendes argument vorzubringen, ist mit verlaub, dumm, substanzlos, einfälltig. such dir ein begriff aus. warum ist diese argument mehr als schwach? weil es kaum einen unterschied macht (es handelt sich wenn überhaupt um 2 bis 3 min wenn es hoch kommt - die zeitangaben die hier den blues unterstellt werden, kommen zustande aus fehlender mobkenntnis (welche von den 4k heros völlig ignoriert wird - statt dieses ins feld zuführen)
genau so vorzubringen wer was dagegen sagt, könnte selbst nicht die dmg bringen, ist genauso idiotisch (es dient allein dem schutz der eigenen argumentationslosigkeit)
bsp: "Und für alle die jetzt hier rumflamen: lass mich raten, keiner von euch knackt die 4k Hero DPS? und weil ihr einfach zu schlecht seid (sry das trifft nicht auf alle zu, aber der Großteil) besteht ihr jetzt darauf dass man euch mitschleift..."
weiter:
keiner der hier 4k dps fordert, kann einen beweis vorbringen das jeder dd nach einer spielzeit von 10 heros 4k dps unter dem stricht hat, wobei wäre es so einfach diesen beweis zuführen (nicht mal nach meinem ironsichen eingangspost wird dieser beweis geführt, um den zeitverlust zu dokumentieren, um den sich hier alles dreht - es bleibt schlicht weg eine behauptung). stattdessen werden phrase gekloppt, plumpe verallgemeinerungen in den raum geworfen  um möglichst sein gegenüber zu diskreditieren. wenn das eure disputkultur ist dann verabschiede ich mich aus diesem "Nullsummenthread", weil was anderes ist es nicht mehr.


----------



## corak (10. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung weshalb du mich mit in die Ecke der Schwätzer stellst. Ich habe mir auch die ganzen "Ihr seid so Scheisse und dumme Casual Noobs" Posts hier durchgelesen, mir meinen Teil gedacht. So ein substanzloses Geschwätz nehm ich nicht ernst. 

Wenn allerdings die Gegenseite so dermassen ungeschickt und dumm argumentiert wie zum Teil hier geschehen, dann kann ich mich ja nur kaputt lachen. Da sind die einen, die ihre RL Karten herausholen (gratz zum Argumentationsvermögen einer Amöbe), die anderen, die meinen sie hätten ein Recht darauf in die Instanzen mitgenommen zu werden weil ja jeder mal klein angefangen hat (Nein, habt ihr nicht, weil es nicht eure Gruppe ist) und die Rechner, die Milchmädchen DPS Rechnungen aufstellen, dabei die Hälfte vergessen zu berücksichtigen und sich danach noch herausreden und um sich treten.
Du sagst gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern. Ich sehe bei euch insgesamt keinen grossen Unterschied. Ihr seid aus meiner Perspektive gesehen alle sehr .. gleich.


----------



## Knallhärter (10. November 2009)

Wenn ich so Leute wie den TE und diesen Skeletor im Chan lese, würd ich euch am liebsten hinterm PC rausziehen und solange ohrfeigen bis euch wieder gut geht..echt wahr...mehr fällt mir da ned ein...wenn ich euch lese , werd ich echt wütend...

Formel 1....ihr habt dochn Dachschaden.....das ist ein Spiel zum relaxen....wenn Ihrs eilig habt, macht was anderes und lasst die Leute in Ruhe spielen dies ned eilig haben...immer dieses gehetze da...

Ich spiel seit Classic WoW und nun spielt es meine Freundin auch, erst seit WOTLK und wenn sich Gruppen auflösen weil es Ihnen nicht schnell genug geht oder jemand Equip sammeln möchte als frischer 80er und die Leute keine Zeit haben, fehlen mir die Worte Ihr zu erklären warum sich die Gruppe grad aufgelöst hat....dann verweise ich auf so "LEUTE" wie euch denen es nicht schnell genug geht.....

Dann sagt sie: "..aber das ist doch nur ein Spiel und ich bin eben neu bzw erst 80 geworden..."

Was soll man dazu noch sagen?

Ich glaube euch fehlt irgendwas im RL und versucht es im Spiel zu kompensieren oder ihr halter euch sogar im RL für so toll, daß ihr das auch im Spiel manifestiert......

Mehr fällt mir ned ein dazu.


----------



## WackoJacko (10. November 2009)

Was will man machen einmal dps geil immer dps geil. Solchen Leuten fehlt definitiv etwas im RL. 

WoW wird schon bald untergehen mitsamt der dpsgeilen freaks.. nur eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## Feuerfuchs (10. November 2009)

ich habe kein problem, wenn auch mal leute in heros dabei sind, die nicht so überdrüber dmg machen bzw kein lilastrahlemänner sind
wenn ich fix durchkomm, is es fein, wenn nicht, ja dann dauerts halt paar mins länger, deswegen geht die welt ned unter
als heiler hab ich oft sogar nen lowtank lieber als nen 35k hp unbuffed tank...beim lowtank hab ich mehr arbeit und les daneben nicht ein buch, so wie letztens bei nem kumpel, als wir durch daily hero gelaufen sind^^

ich zitiere hier mal meinen chemie-lehrer:
"nimm dir zeit und nicht das leben, scheiß ins loch und nicht daneben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so Long FF


----------



## Crystania (10. November 2009)

Feuerfuchs schrieb:


> ich zitiere hier mal meinen chemie-lehrer:
> "nimm dir zeit und nicht das leben, scheiß ins loch und nicht daneben"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klasse Zitat, darfst deinem Chemielehrer die Hand schütteln von mir. :-) 

Das ist wie mit dem Sprichwort "Probieren geht über Studieren". Wie wäre es denn, wenn man erstmal Leute mitnimmt in die Gruppe, die vielleicht nicht *das* Equip haben, aber voll der Renner sind? Wenn dann Leute ohne Equip immernoch Scheiße bauen, dann schmeißt sie doch raus! Leute die flamen schon vor der Ini, wegen fehlendem Equip(und low dps) und das mit Skill kompensieren, die haben einfach nur nicht den Mumm die Leute zu kicken, wenn sie failen. Ist leider so. Leute mit Skill erleichtern einem das Leben, jemand der overnuked weil er auf DPS aus ist istn Schwachmat.

Kleines Beispiel anhand eines Raids: 

Beispielmagier A) T7,5 Magier mit Skill 
Beispielmagier  T9 Magier ohne Skill

Boss: Jaraxxus 25 Mann

Beispielmagier A hat es als 1/4 Magiern geschafft den Debuff mit Zauberraub zu klauen. 3/4 Magiern haben sich sonstwo anscheinend rumgespielt. 
Beispielmagier A hat den Raid unterstützt und war sogar noch erster im Schaden trotz des Equips! Leider war Beispielmagier A schon bei 10% BossHP oom und hat nach Anregen geschrieben *g*

Recount Damage Jaraxxus: 

1. Beispielmagier A 7000 DPS
2. Schurke 5000 DPS
3. Hexenmeister 5000 DPS
4. Jäger 5000 DPS
5. 1. Beispielmagier B 4000 DPS
6. 2. Beispielmagier B 4000 DPS
7. 3. Beispielmagier B 3500 DPS

Sorry das ich von Heros so weit greifen musste mit meinem Raidbeispiel. Aber das zeigt doch nun wirklich das man erst einmal mit Leuten spielen sollte, bevor man sie gleich wegen dem Equips(und fehlender HighEnd DPS) vor die Tür setzt. 

Skill > Equip ob nun in Heros, Raids oder im PvP. Sollten sich vielleicht ein paar hinter die Ohren schreiben. 

Ausserdem macht es 0 Spaß als Caster mit einer sehr gut equipten Gruppe durch Heros zu latschen. Das einzige was spaßig ist das Marken-pro-Stunde. :-)


----------



## Super PePe (10. November 2009)

@corak



Super schrieb:


> [...]
> Ein Spieler mit 4k Dps benötigt weniger als 10 sec für einen Trashmob (da meist der Tank noch ab und an draufhaut) nun ist es meistens so das noch 2 weiter Roxxor mit von der Partie sind, die wiederum für sich dem ersten Dopple D in nichts nachstehen. also werden aus den 10 sec die der Mob lebt, theoretisch 3 sec. Die meisten Caster jedoch benötigen zum Wirken ihres Zaubers 1.5-5 Sekunden. Darum würde ich nie einen Caster mehr mit auf Heros nehmen, die halten doch nur den Verkehr auf. Und bei einer Durschnittlichen Lebensdauer eines Mobs von 3 Sekunden, braucht man eigentlich auch keinen Heiler mehr. Lieber einen Dopple D mehr mitnehmen das bringt gut 15 Sekunden Zeitgewinn, die man schon wieder in der nächsten Hero sein könnte.



warum wird das wohl ironisch sein?
oder glaubst du im Ernst das ich keinen Caster und Heiler mit in meiner overpimpten Markenfamrgruppe mitnehme? Zugegeben sie ist gut versteckt aber muss man immer direkt sein? Muss man immer alles Vorkauen?


Crash_hunter schrieb:


> [...]
> Schonmal was von ironie gehört?
> Nein? Das ist wenn man das Gegenteil von dem sagt, was man meint! Meist wirkt der Sachverhalt dann komisch. Häufig wird in der Ironie noch eine Übertreibung verwendet. Dies verstärkt das Ziel der Ironie noch, die Verdeutlichung.
> 
> ich hoffe ich habe den Text des Autors deines Zitates richtig verstanden, wenn nicht habe ich mich lächerlich gemacht, wenn doch du^^





corak schrieb:


> Ich denke der Post war durchaus ernst gemeint. Die Schlussfolgerung kannst du dann selbst ziehen ^^



Was du denkst und was es ist, sind 2 Paar Schuhe



Super schrieb:


> du hast wie cyl nur das verstanden was du verstehen willst. schlimmstenfalls mißverstanden.
> 
> [...]
> und mein eingangspost ist und bleibt ironie [...]


 

da weisst dich der Autor schon darauf hin das du höchstwahrscheinlich was falsch verstanden hast


corak schrieb:


> [...] und die Rechner, die Milchmädchen DPS Rechnungen aufstellen, dabei die Hälfte vergessen zu berücksichtigen und sich danach noch herausreden und um sich treten.
> [...]


und denn noch versuchst du dich herauszureden und um dich zu treten



corak schrieb:


> Oh bitte.. wenn du eine Herleitung mit DPS Zahlen und einer Rechnung wie diese dann ad absurdum geführt werden und gar nicht gehalten werden können aufgrund von castzeiten bringst, dann ist das ganz bestimmt keine Ironie, sondern deine Überlegung zu diesem Thema. Ironie würde in diesem Zusammenhang bedeuten, dass DPS sehr wohl einen Unterschied macht aber das ist ja genau nicht deine Meinung. Also bitte hör auf dich jetzt hier herauszureden. Das ist eine Beleidigung an meine Intelligenz. Danke.
> 
> [...]



"Die meisten Dummheiten in der Welt muss sich wahrscheinlich ein Gemälde in einem Museum anhören."
Edmond Huot de Goncourt

wie gesagt du hast nicht im geringsten verstanden um was es geht und legst dennoch so eine Vehemenz an den Tag ...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (10. November 2009)

Toll wenn jemand immer wieder angedackelt kommt nur um immer wieder aufs Neue seine Dummheit zu beweisen. Aber mir egal. Du magst Eigentore?



Super schrieb:


> weiter ist es mir egal ob ihr möchtegern progamer 4k gruppen wollt, die rechnerisch nicht drin sind (weil jeder melee der 4k in heros macht die dmg von den castern abzieht sofern dieser nicht wie lutzi bombt



Oder einfach ausgedrückt: "Es macht gar keinen Sinn diese Werte zu verlangen, weil sie sowieso nur utopisch sind". Annähernd richtig? Oder kapierst du mittlerweile deine eigenen Posts nicht mehr?

Bitte benutze noch mehr meiner eigenen Sätze um mich zu flamen. Ich hab gut lachen müssen. Das unterstreicht besonders deutlich wie sehr du über den Dingen stehst.

Du bist dumm und kannst nicht rechnen und ich habe Mitleid.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. November 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt leute die nicht faul aufer Couch sitzen und sich von Harz4 durchfressen... und wenn ich Abends nach hause komme will ich meine Freizeit auch nutzen, und leider wird man bei WoW dazu gezwungen daylis zu machen um aktiv beim Raiden mitmachen zu können... Daylis sind halt Mittel zum Zweck die gemacht werden müssen um in WoW Spaß haben zu können.



Tolle Einstellung von dir. Echt super.

Wenn du so einen Druck in WoW verspürst, machst du was falsch.

Ich arbeite auch, doch ich verspüre nie den Zwang, krampfhaft irgendwelche Daylies machen zu müssen. Für mich ist das ganze ein Spiel, woran ich Spass habe.

Daylies sind ein Mittel zum Zweck für Spaß? Aber nicht so, wie du es schilderst. Für dich ist das alles nur Zwang......


----------



## slook (10. November 2009)

wenn der tank gut ist ist mir der rest als healer egal.
die schwerste 5er die ich in wotlk hatte war einen frischen (nicht crit immun) krieger tank durch tu hero zu ziehen.

leider denken zu viele so dass jeder dd rofl lol 11elf dicke dps fahren muss, um meinen krieger jetzt als tank auszustatten, darf ich jetzt im av ehre leechen (die meisen kennen ja kein unterschied mehr...hauptsache lila und die sind glücklich) danach 5er abgrasen dann vielleicht mal versuchen naxx zu kommen.

die beste zeit eines addons ist halt immer noch 1-3monate nach erscheinen....wo man blau in raids reingeht. (wie vanilla halt <3 )


----------



## Elyt (10. November 2009)

Mal back 2 topic...

Das mag ja grundsätzlich schon stimmen, aber stell dir mal folgendes vor: Du bist frisch 80, full blau / vllt. nochn paar grüne teile. Wenn jeder so denken würde wie du, kann man vltt grad mal mit müh und not daily hero gehn, aber viel mehr liegt da (heromässig) nicht drin. Und wenn man dann seine paar random epics aus den Heros und ein erstes T8,5 Teil geholt hat, würd man am gescheitesten mal Naxx, um sich weiter zu equppen und marken zu sammeln. Aber da gibts schon das weitere Problem, dass immer nur imba 10kdps+ roXXor für naxx 10min-runs (Vorsicht, etwas übertrieben) gesucht werden. Und selber ne gruppe aufmachen, bei der alle 10 Leute noch nie in der ini waren? Buffed's instanz-Guides in ehren, aber wenn das überhaupt was wird, dann dauerts 5h+... Alles in allem war das der Grund, weshalb ich nach meinem ersten 80er n halbes Jahr wow-Pause gemacht hab. Der Trend geht einfach in die 2-Klassen Gesellschaft: DPS-Roxxor und kackboons. Und die Grenze zu übertreten wird immer schwerer...


----------



## CharlySteven (10. November 2009)

mhhhh ich als Tank find es scheiße wenn ich immer an der 3k dps grenze rumdümpel wärend ich leute in der ini mit habe die vlt gerade mal die hälft meines dmgs machen....

Beim Tank isses egal solange der Heal gut is.


----------



## PHazonphi (10. November 2009)

Bin ich DPS geil? Ja.
Will ich mehr DPS fahren als ich jetzt schon mach? Ja.
Aber flame ich andere deswegen weil sie nur die hälfte meines DMG machen? Sicher nicht.

Wenn ich die daily machen will, gebe ich mich in die lfg und erledige inzwischen andere Sachen. Wenn ich nen inv bekomme gut, wenn nicht mach ich selbst eine Gruppe.
Dabei isses mir egal ob ich 4 Pros oder 4 Newbies dabei hab.
Ich brauch nichts aus den heros, also kann ich doch gerne wen mitnehmen der das tatsächlich brauchen kann um besser zu werden.
Und wenns mal etwas länger dauert: na und? Egal wie schnell ich die ini erledigen kann, und egal wie viel Zeit ich dann habe für raids um besser zu werden oder was auch immer, ich bin keiner der den ganzen Tag spielen kann (nichts persönlich gegen euch (außer vlt neid^^)), ich werde niemals "der Beste" sein, also bringt hetzen nix.


----------



## Cyl (10. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> @corak
> *wie wer seine gruppe aufbaut und wer wen mitnimmt ist wie gesagt mir egal* (was die anderen hier vorbringen, wenn sie sich aufregen das sie dadurch nie mitkommen, sollen die sich ne gruppe bauen) ... gleich und gleich gesellt sich ... soweit nachvollziehbar?
> aber bei der argumentation (und um die geht es mir in diesem disput) nur den zeitfaktor als tragendes argument vorzubringen, ist mit verlaub, dumm, substanzlos, einfälltig. such dir ein begriff aus. warum ist diese argument mehr als schwach? weil es kaum einen unterschied macht (es handelt sich wenn überhaupt um 2 bis 3 min wenn es hoch kommt.



Ahja, dir ist es also egal..(markierter Satz). Es ist dir aber nicht egal, wenn jemand schnellstmöglich durchkommen will? Und seien es nur (was zwar nicht stimmt, aber deinen bescheidenen Mathematikkenntnissen geschuldet rechnen wir einmal damit) etwa 2-3 Minuten.

Ich geb dir nen Tipp: Andere Menschen legen andere Prioritäten. Und DU hast nicht den Hauch eines Rechts denen DEINE Prioritäten aufs Auge zu drücken, weil sie DEINER Meinung nach richtig sind. 
Und seien es nur 2-3 Minuten, die der gruppenbauende Spieler schneller durch will... es ist sein gutes Recht!


Und dann geb ich dir noch einen Tipp: Du redest dich hier um Kopf und Kragen. Du versuchst wirklich dummes mit noch dümmeren rechtzufertigen, stellst hochgradig kindliche Mathematikthesen in den Raum und wenn du (schätze ich mal) selbst kapierst was deine kleinen Fingerchen wieder für nen Blödsinn ins Keyboard getippelt haben, dann wärst du ach so gern ironisch...

Weißt du an was mich das erinnert? Ich hab da so ein Bild vor Augen:

Die Unterlippe wird immer weiter vorgeschoben, die Mundwinkel folgen kontinuierlich mehr mehr der Erdanziehungskraft, der Schwall an Krokodilstränen ist immer schwerlicher zurückzuhalten und das Förmchen in der rechten Hand ist schon zum Abwurf bereit.
So in etwa entwickelt sich gerade dein Argumentationsstil.


Abschlußtipp: Bleib unbedingt mit deinen abstrusen Gedanken im Buffed Forum, denn hier kannst du bei deinesgleichen noch Punkten. Schreibe nie ähnliches in einem qualifizierteren Brett wie EJ oder selbst das offizielle Realmforum (so schrecklich das auch ist, trotzdem noch deutlich besser als hier).
Du würdest nämlich von 98% nur ausgelacht und das tut der Entwicklung nicht gut.

Abschließend möchte ich noch einmal zusammenfassen, weil längere Texte gewisse Leute überfordern:

Jeder in WoW hat sein Recht zu spielen wie er mag, sich Gruppen zu bauen wie er mag. 
JEDER, ob Gelegenheitsspieler, ob Möchtegern-Pro, ob K-Noob, ob Hardcoreraider mit viel Skill oder der (leider fast ausgestorbene) Rollenspieler darf sich seinen persönlichen Spielspaß holen. Diese Freiheit gilt aber nur solange uneingeschränkt, wie sie andere nicht in IHRER jeweiligen Freiheit einschränkt; sprich sie gemeinsam in Gruppen spielen MÜSSEN!, weil ein dahergelaufener Weltverbesserer jedem seine ureigene Spielauffassung aufzwängen möchte.

Und allein dahergehend steht am Schluß nur ein einziger sinnvoller Fakt zu dem Thema:

Jeder der 4k DPS für ne Hero in seiner Gruppe fordert und sucht, der darf dies selbstverständlich uneingeschränkt tun. Du und alle die ähnliche rote Köpfe bei solchen LFM-Anfragen bekommen, *müssen und sollen da einfach nicht mitgehen*.







Ps: Ich persönlich finde Leute die 4k DPS für ne Hero fordern/suchen ziemlich dumm, aber sie interessieren mich nicht wirklich. Gibt eh viel zu viel Doofe in WoW.


----------



## yxc.net (10. November 2009)

Wenn man als DD nicht " Dpsgeil " ist dann macht man doch was falsch.

Natürlich will man im Recount ganz oben stehen, dass ist doch im normalen Leben nicht anders oder freut ihr euch nicht, wenn ihr grade eine Beförderung oder die beste Mathearbeit der Klasse geschrieben habt?

Und wenn man einmal das Gefühl gespürt hat, der Beste zu sein, will man natürlich Oben bleiben und sich dann später auch nur noch mit den Besten zu messen.

Bei den Tanks sind euch doch die anderen Werte auch egal, dann hat halt der den " Größeren " wer am meisten Life hat.

Bei uns DDs sind es halt die Dps...

yxc


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Wenn man als DD nicht " Dpsgeil " ist dann macht man doch was falsch.
> 
> Natürlich will man im Recount ganz oben stehen, dass ist doch im normalen Leben nicht anders oder freut ihr euch nicht, wenn ihr grade eine Beförderung oder die beste Mathearbeit der Klasse geschrieben habt?
> 
> ...



Und wozu sind dds? RICHTIG, zum Dps machen.
Da hilft weder die ausrede, man beherrsche seine klasse und laufe aus pfuetzen (Das erwarte ich als tank, ist etwas selbstverstaendliches!)
Aber die gegner vom recount posten sind meistens die, die weder rauslaufen noch dmg machen.
Ich als tank verlang(te) immer mind 1.5 k dps, also eigentlich ziemlich wenig.
Und recount post ich nur bei sehr guten gruppen, um zu zeigen wie stark die dds sind (als lob sozusagen)


----------



## Scissor (10. November 2009)

Schwachsinnige Frage, also auch keine Antwort


----------



## noobhammer (10. November 2009)

also...wer für ne hero 5 man ini ne gruppe braucht wo jeder 3k+ dps macht der sollte lieber mit PVP  anfangen


----------



## CharlySteven (10. November 2009)

Scissor schrieb:


> Schwachsinnige Frage, also auch keine Antwort


du ahst aber eine antwort dazu gegeben sogar eine der schwachsinnigsten antworten. gz!

btw wieso schreibst du was wenn du eh keine antwort drauf schreibst?


btw was sind dasfür 2dumme auswahlmöglichkeiten?

Ja gerne alle über 3k dps + guten tank ab 35k life -> kann man ja noch verstehen
nein iss mir egal.Reicht ja wenn ich 4k fahre -> aber hä? erstmal was hat das mit essen zu tun? 2 wenn du fragst über 3,5k wieso gibst du dann als antwort möglichkeit 4k was ja über 3,5k is?


----------



## yxc.net (10. November 2009)

noobhammer schrieb:


> also...wer für ne hero 5 man ini ne gruppe braucht wo jeder 3k+ dps macht der sollte lieber mit PVP  anfangen



Darum geht es doch gar nicht.

Ich zu meinem Teil möchte einfach nur uns DDs verteidigen, dass wir es euch eh nicht recht machen können :/

yxc


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. November 2009)

Ja, also dieser Thread ist mal wieder ein wunderbares Musterbeispiel dafür, was viele Spieler für "Pathogene Ansichten" von dem Spiel haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und auf so etwas stößt man am Dienstag morgen beim ersten Blick auf die Buffed Seite. Da könnte ich schon wieder loskotzen ... ehrlich.

Und es vergeht kein Tag, an dem nicht die berühmte DPS Frage gestellt wird ... einige sind doch wirklich absolut nicht mehr dicht in der Birne ...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. November 2009)

Nimm einen guten Schurken, einen phösen DK und einen fiesen Pala-ichmach2KDPS-Tank

dann versuch mal mit einem Mage oder Hexer 3 K oder mehr DPS zu machen.

Jeder, wirklich jeder der jetzt ehrlich ist muss zugeben, das geht nicht.

Die Mobs verrecken einfach viel zu schnell. Da ist nix mit Dotten, Vorbereiten und in Ruhe
casten.
Selbst der Schurke wartet da auf keine 3 oder mehr Kombopunkte, denn bei 2 DOTs ist der Mob
Matsch.

Also dieses ganze DPS Gesabber ist eh für den Allerwertesten. Die DPS im Raid, vor allem bei
Bosskämpfen sind das einzig relevante. Aber ich bin wirklich für ein Verbot von Seiten Blizzards
was recount und andere Addons dieser Art betrifft.

Es ist nämlich total ausgeufert.

*Nebenbei bemerkt:*

_Kack-Umfrage (die 2 Optionen sind völlig sinnfrei)_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. November 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> dann versuch mal mit einem Mage oder Hexer 3 K oder mehr DPS zu machen.
> 
> Jeder, wirklich jeder der jetzt ehrlich ist muss zugeben, das geht nicht.
> 
> ...



So ist es - und das allerwichtigste habe ich besonders hervorgehoben.


----------



## Galdera (10. November 2009)

die umfrage passt garnicht zum thema. ^^
gefragt ist was man gerne hätte (wer sagt dass er nicht schneller durch ne ini mag lügt), und nicht ob man drunter überhaupt mitgeht. und das ist ja offensichtlich die eigentliche frage.
auf kil'jaeden gibts solch spinner zum glück nicht (ausser bei raids, wo ichs auch nachvollziehen kann).
zumal durchschnittlich ~1500-2000dps für ne hc locker reicht, lediglich pdc hc ist je höher je besser.

aber so ist das eben mit spielern die mal irgendwo was von "pro-gamer" gelesen haben und glauben nur weil sie viel dmg dabei haben auch einer ist, dabei ist ja die kunst mit wenig mehr zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yxc.net (10. November 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Also dieses ganze DPS Gesabber ist eh für den Allerwertesten. Die DPS im Raid, vor allem bei
> Bosskämpfen sind das einzig relevante. Aber ich bin wirklich für ein Verbot von Seiten Blizzards
> was recount und andere Addons dieser Art betrifft.



Glaube keiner hat die Folgen von Recount geahnt.

Es muss auch jede Gilde selber wissen wie sie es mit dem Dmg posten hand haben wollen.
Ich zu meinem Teil habe solche und solche Erfahrungen gemacht. In meiner ersten Gilde war das Posten vom Recount ( egal ob Dps, Heal, CC etc. pp ) einfach streng verboten. Wer sich nicht daran gehalten hat der hat dann auch für den ganzen Raidabend auch nur die hälfte seiner Dkp bekommen.

Wiederum war ich auch in einer Gilde, wo nach jedem Boss alle DDs ihr Recount gepostet haben. Die Gilde oder der Raidleiter muss halt selber wissen, was dem Raid besser tut, oder ob es machen Leuten halt unangenehm ist.

yxc


----------



## Dreidan (10. November 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich fahr an der testpussy locker +5k  un in hero komm ich nich über 3k is halt so....un wurde auch schon deswegen gekickt -.-
> aber das muss jeder normale spieler kapieren...die Dots ticken halt nich lange genug



Das geht nem Meucheln Schurke aber genauso. Mehr als 3k dps sind in Heroes einfach nicht drin. Bis da auf dem Mob die Blutung drauf ist, man Blutgier und Zerhäckseln drauf hat um dann richtig aufzudrehen liegt die Trashgruppe schon im Staub. Der Dolchfächernerf macht das auch nicht besser. Dafür kann man den Flamern aus der Hero dann in PdK zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (10. November 2009)

Farmt ihr noch oder Spielt ihr schon?

Ob ich da nun drei Hero in einer Stunde mache oder nur eine, die dann aber gemütlich um dem Einen oder Anderen Twink oder Nachkömmling etwas Ausrüstung zu beschaffen. 
Der Unterschied ist, gibt eigendlich keinen, doch, das eine spass und entspannung, das ander 3 inis in der Stunde ist einfach nur hektik und stress. Ich mag lieber Entspannung.


----------



## Cyl (10. November 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Nimm einen guten Schurken, einen phösen DK und einen fiesen Pala-ichmach2KDPS-Tank
> 
> dann versuch mal mit einem Mage oder Hexer 3 K oder mehr DPS zu machen.
> 
> ...



Blick doch auch nur ein biiiisserl über deinen Tellerrand, lieber grossergonzo. Es gibt verschiedene Arten die lästigen Heroic Instanzen zu spielen. Wenn DU nur die eine kennst, in der ein Tank nur (fast schon) lächerliche 2k dmg macht, DEIN Hexer sinnlose Dots auf singel Mobs castet, DEIN Mage sich erst "vorbereitet und dann laaaangsam zu casten beginnt"..... dann ist das DEINE Gruppe, bzw die Spielweise die DU kennst.

Es gibt auch andere, glaubs einfach. 
Da pullt der 4k DPS Tank etwa 3-4 Gruppen, der Mage macht 4 instant ae`s drauf, der Hexer Saat beim Pull und dann Höllenfeuer und es sind beide bei 12k-14k DPS. Heiler sind rein dazu da, um den Tank vor dem nächsten pull hoch zu heilen.
Ich komm mit meinem Magier auf 9k Overall in fast beliebiger hero und mit beliebiger Gruppenaufstellung (->Klassenaufstellung, die Spieler müssen halt gut sein und wissen was sie tun. UND wenn die Gruppe SO spielen will.)
Du darfst mir dann gern einen tollen DK oder Schurken zur Seite stellen...

Es ist absolut grausam wie hier etwa 98% der Leute nur von sich selbst und der ihnen bekannten Spielweise ausgehen, diese dann sehr sehr helle auf alle Spieler des WoW Universums münzen. 
Ganz nach dem Motto: Was ich nicht kenne gibts nicht....

Und nein, es muß nicht jeder so spielen, ich sage das mit keinem Wort, aber man "kann" so spielen, also lasst doch einfach euren verallgemeinernden Kack.



Ps: Wer jetzt die 4 AE-Instants des Bomb-Mages nicht kennt, darf gern die Umverpackung von WoW studieren, evt. stehts ja sogar dort drauf.


----------



## Thewizard76 (10. November 2009)

Ich sage es mal so.
Ich war HDZ4 HC und einer hatte den Drachen noch nicht. Was mache ich also sage den Leuten das wir den Time Run machen.
Aus der vorherigen Ini habe ich gewusst, dass alle nur zwischen 1,5 - 1,7k DPS fahren woraufhin gleich einer sagte das das mit der Gruppe nicht machbar ist.
Mein Pala ist recht gut Equiped das kann auch jeder nachprüfen, wenn ich gestern mit dem Tankequip ausgelogt habe und der Heiler war ein Durchschnitts DUDU Baum.
Ich war noch kurz eine Rauchen und als ich wieder rein kam waren die ersten mobs schon da weil einer aus versehen Arthas angesprochen hatte.
Ich also hin abgespottet usw bis sie down waren.
Dann gebuffed und weiter.
Wir waren unter einer Minute bevor die Zeit abgelaufen ist beim Zusatzboss und ich habe den ein ganzes Eck von seinem Portal weggezogen und alle haben DMG gemacht (1,5-1,7k im Durchschnitt) und gerade als er das Portal zu rausgehen betreten wollte ist er davor in den Staub gefallen.
Wer mir das nicht glaubt soll es probieren es geht (egal ob mit der dps oder mit dem wegziehen vom Portal).
Leute macht nicht immer so ein Aufstand mit den DPS das ist krank und ihr wart auch mal klein.
Wenn ihr schnell durchwollt und alle HC´s nach der Arbeit abfarmen wollt ok aber dann sucht Euch doch ne Stammgruppe mit der ihr das machen könnt.
Kleine wollen auch mal mit damit sie groß werden und dann auch den Schaden raushauen können.
Ich war mit meinem grün blauen Jäger damal Emalon, weil ein Kumpel Raidleader war.
Alle anderen haben geflamet und am Ende war ich besser vom Schaden als der Naxx 25 Equipte Jäger.
Mein Kumpel hat gestaunt und im TS war auf einmal Ruhe als ich gefragt habe was den nun mit meinem ach so beschissenem Equip sei und als ich dann noch "Scheisse ich habe meinen Schadensaspekt gar nicht an" gesagt hatte war ganz zu ende.
nehmt die kleinen mit.
Solange sie sich anstrengen ist alles in Ordnung.
Nur wenn sie nichts machen dann würde auch ich sie kicken.
Weil so AFK folgen Leute hatte ich letztens erst.
So sprüche wie fangt schon mal an Mutti hat zum Essen gerufen kann ich auch nicht leiden und das bei Ony.


----------



## corak (10. November 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Nimm einen guten Schurken, einen phösen DK und einen fiesen Pala-ichmach2KDPS-Tank
> 
> dann versuch mal mit einem Mage oder Hexer 3 K oder mehr DPS zu machen.
> 
> ...



Pepe, bist du es? 
Achja, bevor ich es vergesse.. ist das jetzt deine Meinung oder ist das nur ironisch gemeint? Und wenn es ironisch gemeint ist, meinst du es dann in dem Sinne ironisch, dass du denkst, dass die Caster mehr als 3k machen oder dieses andere ironisch, das exclusiv hier auf dem buffed board gilt und das Pepe zum herauslavieren aus geistiger Diarhöe benutzt?


----------



## KingPin2009 (10. November 2009)

Also
a) eine Hexe die sich beschwert nicht schnell genug dmg am Mob in ner 5er ini zumachen, die kann halt ned zocken. Es war so in Calssic, es war so in BCV und es is auch so in WotLk: Ab einem bestimmten Equipstand brauchst du nimmer so tun, wie wenn du nen Boss vor dir stehen hast, Hexe. Knall einfach dein Billo Verbrennen drauf, oder aber machs wie ich und hau bei egal welcher trash grp einmal Saat rein, gefolgt von Feuerregen. So schnell wie du bombst kommt kein Melee hinterher. Dir gefällt nicht, dass du bomben sollst, dann beschwer dich ned über low dps an Trash.
b) meine Hexe is twink, mein Main nen Tank. Und soll ich euch was sagen, ich steh auf Leute mit hohen DPS Zahlen. Rolandos mags gemütlich und in Ruhe durch ne Ini zu gehen. Ich steh auf Action, ich will, dass die Lichteffekte nur so um meinen Tank rumbomben, ich will Tempo. Da war jetzt vile ich will, aber ich bin da ned allein. Die leute, die mit mir dabei sind werden einfach nach 2 Mobgrp von der Action angezogen und mitgerissen. Klar kannst du gemütlich in Zeitluppe grp nach grp machen. Aber ich steh auf highspeed Iniruns. Das is für mich kein Stress, sondern Action pur. Vorallem is das ne Art Erfolg für mich nicht nur eine grp zu tanken, sondern zB den ganzen Gang zu pullen.
U
nd auf Grund von b) steh ich auf dps geile DDs, die mich fordern, die meine Aggro jagen, bei denen ich was zu tun hab und ned mit nem 40fachen Aggrovorsprung mich hinstellen kann und Autohits ausführen darf!
Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass ich was gegen Neueinsteiger hab. Nur differenziere ich das und das sollte jeder tun. In der Regel geh ich ohnehin nie random wo rein. Immer nur mit Freunden oder Gildenkollegen. Aber wenn ich eben Random geh, klär ich das vorher ab bzw seh mir den Heiler an, ob der dementsprechende Pulls packt und warne per "Stellt euch auf ungewöhnliche Pulls ein" davor, dass es gleich rund geht. Klar wenn die grp mir sagt sie wolle es langsamer, kein ding, dreh ich nen gang runter.
Und zu dem Thema Leute equipen kann ich nur eins sagen: Falls ihr auf 80 noch niemanden kennengelernt habt (bzw euch bis dahin nicht die Mühe gemacht habt, jemanden kennenzulernen ingame), sprich sozial kein Engagement gezeigt habt, warum sollte ich dann Engagement zeigen und euch ausstatte oder mitziehen? Hatte schon Runs, in dem ich der DDler N°1 war - ich bin Tank zur Erinnerung. Klar, wenn wir ohnehin schon eine Grp aus Neulingen sind, kein Ding, oder derjenige vor dem Run bescheid gibt, das er wenig schaden macht, weil eben noch schlechtes equip, kein Problem. Wenn aber so ein Typ sich wo reinschleicht und meint, sich ziehen lassen zu können, ohne über sein Manko bescheid zu geben, dann gibts von mir nen fragenden Whisper und wenn sich derjenige nicht erklärt gibts nen kick. Das Spiel basiert auf ein soziales Miteinander und man kann über alles reden, heimlichtuerei jedoch stösst bei mir auf Radikalität.


----------



## spacekeks007 (10. November 2009)

ab ner bestimmten stufe der inis muss das passende maß an schaden vorhanden sein sonnst nützt der beste tank und hiler nix.  

letztens wieder erlebt ich der tank gute epische klamotten heiler ging auch dd findet man schnell.

ab nach pdc hero das umreiten geht fix dann vom reittier runter ich  markieredie die 3 typen strürmedrauf los  schon fliegen die geschossean mir vorbei  und nicht aufs erste ziel hmm naja denk ich mal zurückspotrten und weiter,

jeder natürlich auf nen anderes ziel ich renn wie wild durch die gegend um alle wieder an mich zu binden. mit mühe und not liegen die 3 dann im dreck. ein zögerndes gucken auf recount (nach dem reiten rück gestellt) alle um die 1.4 - 1.7 dps wobei ich vorletzter war und hinter mir der magier mit 1.4 dps.

naja nu hoffen das nicht blondlocke auftaucht und natürlich kam sie. ich wieder die ersten 3 markiert und vorher gefragt kennt nun jeder die zeichen? ein einheitliches ja wurde getippt und weiter anstürmen schockwelle und dachte jeder hats verstanden aber nein wieder ballert jeder auf nen anderes ziel  ich renne wieder wie wild durch die gegend 

naja ging noch gut 2te gruppe das gleiche nur rennt warum auch immer der magier in die dritte grupe rein mit brechen und biegen hole ich alle zu mir und prügle auf die typen ein.

und oh wunder jeder ballert auf nen anderes ziel deswegen dauert der spass wieder seine zeit inzwischen sind 2 hinüber weil sie wie wild auf alles ballerten ich blieb mal stehen und guckte mir den spass mal an wie sie wie wild umherhpüften undversuchten die gegner wieder abzuschütteln.man hätte ja zum tank laufen können aber wie meist immer wird entweder weitergeprügelt oder wild umhergerannt wie hühner oder es wird gestorben.

heiler war ausgelaugt vom heilen  blondlocke kam und patsch nach kurzen stelldichein alle hinüber.

reggen neu aufstellen buffen weiter, ich stürme prügle auf sie ein alle betäubt  die erscheinung kam ich prügle und zerge entferne die heilung von der erscheinung der erste kaputt ... lässt geist nicht frei und guckt doof, weiter zergen die erscheinung verliert kaum leben  zack der nächste kaputt und so weiter.

beleben wieder rein reggen buffen und nochmal das gleiche...nach dem 5ten versuch hatt ich keinen bock mehr und verkrümelte mich weil es mir langsam zu bunt wurde und ein blick auf recount bestätigte meinen verdacht alle zwischen 1.4 - 1.7 dps und ich als tank nichtmal der letzte.

wer bis hierhin aufmerksam liest hat bemerkt das der schaden lausig war. und das sowas frustriert weil die instanz eigendlich relativ einfach ist... eigendlich und relativ sind deeeeeehnbare begriffe.

was lernt man aus diesem langen leicht emüdenden text?  ein gewisses mindest maß muss schons ein in einigen heros mindestens 2k sollten drinn sein in heroischen instanzen von den dd´lern mehr wie 2k sind gut.

für raids solltens schon knapp 3k sein oder mehr damit es nicht frustrierend wird 

anregung und kommentare gewünscht kein gejammer oder mi mi mi


----------



## Shade_Soul (10. November 2009)

Hmmm also so langsam geht mir ja dieses DPS, Equip und Endcontent oder wie das ganze geschwafel heißt auf den Geist!
Fakt ist doch man erreicht Level 80 und ist Questequipt oder man hat etwas zeug aus kleineren 5 man lvl76 Ini´s denn schließlich will man ja schnellstmöglich 80 werden.
So und dann will man doch nur noch eines "SUPERGEILES" Equip haben, was man natürlich nur durch Heroic Ini´s bekommt bzw die daily´s.

Jetzt kommt aber nunmal der fehler im System, man kommt in keine gruppe weil man hat ja kein gutes equip für die eine oder andere Ini (ja nee is kla)! Kla jetzt würden viele sagen hey wir haben vorher soooo viel zeit in Naxx verbracht um n bisl equip zusammen zu farmen! 
Das habt ihr auch ganz toll gemacht nur is die zeit nunmal vorbei weil jetzt mitlerweile jeder nur noch das beste vom besten haben will und es so gut wie keine gruppen mehr gibt die 10 stunden am tag Naxx gehen! (Das war jetzt übertrieben mit den 10 Stunden) Denn die meisten haben das ja nunmal schon durch! 
Nur was ist mit den leuten die jetzt erst lvl 80 erreicht haben? DIe noch nicht lange WOW spielen? Was ist mit den Leuten? 

Sorry aber das kanns echt nicht sein, man muss sich doch dann echt nich wundern wenn die leute die lust am Spiel verlieren wenn man jeden tag zu hören bekommt das man zu Schlecht sei! Weil genau so kommt es nämlich rüber!
Ich Spiel seit nun fast 3 Jahren WOW und ganz ehrlich mir ist es echt egal was für ne DPS oder ob ich 10 oder 120 minuten für ne Ini brauch! 
Ich dachte immer man spiel WOW wenn man Zeit hat und halt gemütlich weil is ja ne art hobbie und nicht schnell schnell hauptsache ich bin bald imba! 
Es ist nunmal wichtig neuen leuten zu helfen ansonsten haben wir bald nur noch highlevel Chars auf den Servern mit Itemlvl. unendlich! und dann? 
kannste nur noch stecker ziehn.


----------



## KingPin2009 (10. November 2009)

Spacekeks, das kann ich als Tank mit nem sehr guten Heiler im Rücken nicht bestätigen. Wenn mein Heiler und ich so richtig loslegen, dann hindert uns in inis nur die Bossengine daran, dass wir die Ini ned zu zweit machen. Als Beispiel ist da zB Occulus, was mit nur zwei Drachen sehr lang dauert und ziemlich zäh ist (schon gemacht :-D). Aber ansonsten mach ich dir jede Ini allein mit meinem Heiler, die Bosse haben ja keinen Enrage, von daher kannst so lang brauchen wie du willst.


Und mal an die, die sich beschweren über keine Gruppen finden etc. Hey ihr vergesst bei alldem was. Wir waren damals bei dem Hype dabei, haben Naxx etc gestürmt. Jetzt wo das WotLk sich dem Ende neigt werdet ihr aufeinmal 80 und verlangt, dass andere zehn Gänge zurückdrehen um euch auszustatten??? Blizz hats euch ohnehin schon so geändert, dass ihr über pdc hc/nh und Marken euch so gut equippen könnt, dass Naxx nurnoch zum Markenfarmen da ist. Und jetzt beschwert ihr euch bei us, die keine Lust haben, Nachzüglern hinterherzurennen? Es reicht ja nicht, dass wir unsere eigenen Leute in der Gilde equippen, nein euch sollen wir auch noch equippen??? Blizz schiebt euch ja nicht genug Lila Stuff rüber, oder???


----------



## Kev_S (10. November 2009)

Mein Hexer ist diesen Sonntag 80 geworden ^^" normal tank und heal ich mit meinem Main PDK etc. und habs auch gern schnell ... aber nun merk ich erst wieder wie gemein ich war, leute die frisch 80 geworden sind nich mitzunehmen bzw. andere mit besserem Equip vorzuziehen ...

Klar hab ichs auch gern schnell aber das ist doch alles soziales Engagement hier :3 ein miteinander und wir sollten niemanden am Equip festnageln^^" 

vorallem weil ich mit meinem frisch gewordenen Hexer ohne epics 1,7k dps fahre XD (ohne bomb action)


----------



## Mightyfrost (10. November 2009)

Also mal ganz ehrlich gesagt ist das mit dem dps reiner Schwachsinn !  Und ne Ini immer in Rekord durchjagen ist genau so Schwachsinn ! Ich finde die Inis sollten anspruchvoller werden damit die Leute wieder den Sinn verstehen . Wenn ich bedenke das am Anfang Leute mit T6 und nen wenig Equip von Inis bzw Quest In Naxx waren und geschafft haben . Ist halt alles leicht geworden und . Ich lach mich schlapp über die dps geilen wenn sie hero machen wollen nur mit gigantischem dps vorstellungen . Klar muss nen gewises Equip vorhanden sein um was machen zu können und man muss seinen Char beherrschen aber das wars dann aber auch ! das Spiel funzt genau so wie zu BC Zeiten und Classic und darüber sollten die Leute mal nachdenken ! Die frischen 80ger kommen doch gar nicht mehr mit  und haben so gut wie keine Chance mehr war zu erreichen durch die absolute dps geilheit vieler .  Und grade weil alles leichter geworden ist ( LEIDER ) . Somit sind die , die zu BC nichts zu sagen hatten weil sie nicht zu stande bekommen haben mit der größten Schnauze unterwegs heut zu tage . Ich persöhnlich schaue mir die Leute vorher an und nehme sie dann mit wenn ich es meine und siehe da es klappt ohne probleme und keiner erwähnt dps ! Genau so wenig achte ich darauf das ich für ne poplige Ini ne top grp habe ( bin Tank ) ich nehme genau so epics wie grün equipte Leute mit und es funzt. Und wenn halt etwas länger dauert , dauerts halt länger . Haubtsache ist doch das man was davon hatt . Und manchmal entpuppen sich neue sogar zu richtig guten Spielern die was drauf haben mit dehnen man echt was reißen kann ( oft vorgekommen wenn man sie nach ner zeit wieder sieht ) . Solche Leute sind meißt sehr dankbar und man kann sich an sie halten wenn not am mann ist wenn man Raiden will und kurzer Hand noch ein zwei gesucht werden da auf sie dann verlass ist ! 

Ich gebe neuen gerne Chancen solange sie nicht rumstehen sonder auch Leistung zeigen !


----------



## corak (10. November 2009)

Shade_Soul schrieb:


> Nur was ist mit den leuten die jetzt erst lvl 80 erreicht haben?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  KOLLATERALSCHADEN!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xShikx (10. November 2009)

Naja... am Anfang (Blaues Quest Gear vielleicht 1-2 Epic's) war es mir wichtig halbwegs gute DD's mitzunehmen, da die Inis noch unbekannt waren und keiner in der Gruppe schlechte Leute durch Imba Gear kompensieren konnte.
 Mitlerweile ist mir das relativ egal... wenn ich überlege das wir am Anfang mit 3 DD's auf rund 4,5k - 5k dps gekommen sind und ich das in 5er Inis mitlerweile alleine fahre sehe ich keinen grund schlechte DD's nicht durchzuziehen.

 Klar, wenn die anderen Leute auch 4-5k oder gar mehr Schaden fahren ist das sicherlich positiv, denn man kommt schneller durch die Inis, aber explizit suche ich nicht nach solchen Leuten, denn 1. Lügen die meisten Spieler eh aus gutem Grund wenn ich sagen würde: Bitte mindestens 4k dps, 2. Müsste ich Amory Checks machen, was mir für ne lapidare 5 man Instanz viel zu viel Aufwand ist und 3. dauert es warscheinlich wesentlich länger Leute zu finden die wirklich den "Anforderungen" entsprechen als das ich einfach mit schlechteren DD's durch gehe und evtl. 5 Minuten länger brauche als mit guten...

 In 10er Instanzen (Ulduar/PDK etc.) sehe ich das schon etwas anders - Diese instanzen sind nunmal anders konzipiert. Besonders wenn ich an Ulduar 10er HardModes denke sollte klar sein, dass es eine Gewisse Zeit des einspielens braucht um effektiv an Sachen wie Firefighter, Vezax HM oder Yoggi +1 ranzugehen und diese Zeit kann man zumindest mit wesentlich besserem Gear als in der besagten Instanz droppt ausgleichen.

 Dazu kommt ja auch noch, dass die Instanzen eigentlich von Patch zu Patch schwerer werden sollten. Ulduar schwerer als Naxx usw. PDK fällt da ein wenig aus der Reihe aufgrund von Übergangs Content (1 Raum Instanz oh lol lol...)
 Wenn man nicht schon in classic oder bc geraidet haben (was es ja auch geben soll...) hat man einfach wenig Erfahrung die man gut in Naxx mit seinen verschiedenen Encountern bekommen kann die man späthestens mit icecrown citadel brauchen wird.


----------



## Theradun (10. November 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das es hier darum geht jemand kleinerem zu helfen. Das steht glaub ausser frage und macht mit Sicherheit auch fast jeder. Mir geht es nur darum, das sich Leute nicht einmal mehr das Grundlegendste Equip für Hero´s anlegen. Als Nordend rauskam mussten wir uns doch genauso erstmal um unser Equip kümmer um Hero tauglich zu werden. Ich finde das einfach eine Frecheit wenn sich Leute für ne Hero melden ohne Verzauberungen, Sockelsteine oder gar die eigens herstellbaren Epics (weil man sogar zu Faul ist um seine Berufe zu skillen). Ich sage nicht das man full Epic sein muss für eine Hero bzw 3,5k dps fahren muss. Mit blauem Equip aus den non hero´s kann man gut 1,5- 2k dps fahren. Aber die mühe macht sich ja keiner mehr, weil man lässt sich jetzt lieber mit frisch 80 zig mal durch pdc non hero ziehn.


----------



## spacekeks007 (10. November 2009)

kingpin 2009  willst du damit sagen das man bei blondlocke dann als guter tank und guter heiler dann die erscheinung im duo quasi schon alleion legen kann?  sowas kannst nur machen wie du sagtest mit gutem heiler im rücken und der war leider nicht so pralle imba ausgerüster mit itemlevel 240 oder was momentan max ist bei niedrig ausgerüsteten leuten müsen alle gut zusammenspielen und derschaden muss dann relativ stimmen.

vorallen bei blondlocke die wahllos schaden auf alle macht dann der fear dann weiter schaden wahllos auf alle wenn da der heiler nicht auf zack ist kann man der beste tank sein der in wow rumläuft wenn der heiler irgendwann leer ist stirbst auch du weil er  all die anderen mitheilen musste und die gut schaden fressen.


----------



## KingPin2009 (10. November 2009)

Nö, Spacekeks, da sterb ich nicht^^Mir ist da (Blondlocke) schon der Heiler weggenippelt und habe den Rest des Fights mit meinen CDs und meinem Selfheal verbracht^^ alles halb so tragisch. Aber klar, das hoffe ich liest man auch raus, das geht nur mit gutem heiler und das mache ich auch ungern ohne meinen privaten Heiler^^


----------



## Najsh (10. November 2009)

Meine Erfahrungen sind folgende: 

1. Die r0xx0rs - die angeblich high dps fahren - fahren in der Regel mindestens
1-2 k weniger als sie behaupten.

2. die r0xxors haben in der Regel wirklich NULL PLan von der Ini - und verlassen
sich darauf dass man mangelnde Boss Kentnisse einfach mit pure dmg wett macht.
In den normalen hero inis fällt das nicht weiter auf - spätestens bei PdK10er
denk ich mir dann des öfteren "wie doof kann man eigentlich sein".

3. Der Spass mit den sogenannten high-dps lern ist Null.

4. Ist der Tank und der Heiler gut, brauche ich für jede hero ini mit 3 frisch 80ern,
im Schnitt vielleicht 5 Minuten länger. 

5. Welche hero Inis - ausser der daily hero und wenn überhaupt noch die
non hero - sind für die die IMBA roxx0r den interessant zu spielen ?
Macht also 1-2 Inis am Tag die man in max. einer Stunde (egal mit welcher Gruppe)
fertig hat - und dann ? 7 Stunden rumposen in Dala ? 

6. Supporter oder Spieler die sinnvoll unterbrechen weniger wert weil
Sie weniger dps fahren - und weil Dumpfbacke roxx0r das nicht mal mitkriegt,
dann rumflamen ?

Einfach nur peinlich wer allen ernstes dps als Voraussetzung für eine
hero Ini verlangt.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (10. November 2009)

schön schnell durch ne ini kann manchmal ganz cool sein doch die geilsten aktion erlebst du nur wenn du leute mitnimmst die: Brainafk,verpeilt usw sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleines Beispiel:
Vio Hero 2 Boss schon down sind an den wellen. Tank verpeilt ne welle.2 DDs und der Heiler tot.

So stand ich mim Tank alleine da also hab ich geheilt und die Gruppen umgenuked kurz vorm der letzten welle hab ich die dds mal gebeten nun doch reinzulaufen.
als sie dann reinkamen lag alles aufm haufen und Cynagosa kam grad runter.

Super geile aktion auch wenn es in dem moment echt anstrengend war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mir is es echt wayne wie die gruppe für Hero ist solang wir nicht an so simplen sachen whipen wo vorher gar nicht wusste das man dort whipen kann.

Anders in Raids da guck extrem aufs Gear (Itemdurchschnitt,VZ und Sockel)

LG Zulthur


----------



## spacekeks007 (10. November 2009)

selbstheilung schön und gut aber als krieger selbstheilung ausser nen trank oder den einen skill da wos etwwas heilung gibt ist nicht als pala schon wieder anders oder gutem dk (das heisst sehr guter dk kein lausiger 0815 dk wie sie zu hunderten rumlaufen)

mit meinem tankpala lebe ich auch länger und die selbstheilung ist dank richturteil und diverser anderer skills auch besser


----------



## CptNemo (10. November 2009)

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie sich der hier selbstgenannte "nicht dumme" Threaderöffner freiwillig so kurzsichtig darstellt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soweit ist ja an dem Wunsch, eine horische Instanz schnell zu meistern, nichts verwerflich. Jedoch den Umstand zu Verdrängen, wo man da gerade spielt nicht. Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass man in diesen hero.Inis gehobenes Schlachtzugniveau erwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wer das will, sollte sich mit eben dann mit entsprechenden Klientel zusammen raufen (gibt ja genügend die nur mit der Gilde die dailys machen). Daher frage ich mich doch eher, warum es bei diesem Spieler nicht klappt? Zuviel DPS-Wahn? Selbst wenn man die Tatsache neuer Spieler außer acht lässt, darf man doch nicht vergessen, dass es viele Langzeitspieler gibt mit Twinks. Warum also denen die Möglichkeit verwehren, noch andere 80ger zu haben? 

*Das Problem das viele noch nicht verstanden haben ist, dass die reine DPS Zahl keine treffenden Aussagen zum spielerischen Können des Spielers macht. *Es ist traurig wenn deswegen Leute aus Raids gekickt werden, die eher die Notwendigkeit von Battlerez oder Heilung im Raid erkennen und deswegen keinen Schaden verursachen können oder diejenigen, die für den maximalen Schaden wie angewurzelt stehen bleiben und dabei die Heiler aufs unnötigste strapazieren. 

Meine realistische Erfahrung mit DPS-Wahnis ist, dass Misserfolge sofort bemängelt werden und man dann garantiert einen Namen hört, der nicht dem DPS-Wahni gehört (auch wenn er, um gutgemeint das Tempo der Gruppe anzuheben, eine aggressivere Kommunikation mit weiter entfernten Mobs vornimmt, während die Gruppe noch im Kampf ist). Im guten Falle folgt ein weiterer Versuch, im normal verlässt dieser dann die Gruppe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sehe auch ab und zu mal auf Recount, aber nur um festzustellen, ob Verzauberungen oder neue Ausrüstung einen Erfolg mit sich bringen. Dennoch bin ich mir meiner Aufgabe als Spieler bewusst. Als DDler liegt es sicherlich an mir, Schaden zu machen. Aber wenn man sieht das der Heiler Probleme hat, helfe ich dem. Letztendlich ist nur eines wichtig, nicht wieviel Schaden ich gemacht habe, sondern wie gut ich meine Gruppe unterstütze, damit ein Erfolg zustande kommt. 
Was nützen mehrere Leute mit mehr als 3k DPS, wenn jedes mal der Heiler stirbt, weil sich keiner dieser um Adds des Bosses kümmern? Ich freu mich schon auf kommende Zeiten, wenn es Bossen wieder möglich sein wird, nicht gleich beim ersten Ausführen der Attacke auf dem Tank zu kleben. Die meisten DDler sind so vorschnell, dass sie meist einen Angriff anfangen, wenn der Tank noch am zuhauen ist. Auch eine große Unart, die ich mit meinem Palatank oft erlebe ist, dass ich kaum mehrer Mobs holen kann, da jedes einzelne Ziel unbedingt sofort vermöbelt werden muss (Bsp. Turm oder Nexus). Bin ich irgendwann genervt und renn dann weiter zum nächsten Trash, heulen die DDler meist wegen Aggro oder gar Lebensverlust (ich geb dem Heal vorher immer bescheid, wenn ich arg viele pullen will). Dabei müsste man einfach Beobachten können, statt stupide auf Tasten zu Hämmern. Ich geb ja jedem ne 2te Chance (i.d.Sinne, ich spotte 2 mal), dannach darf jeder seine Mobs behalten. 
Was wollte ich mir beweisen mit einer so hohen DPS? NICHTS! Ich brauch nicht die Illusion, dass mein ausgeteilter Schaden 2 Spieler ersetzen würde. Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass einige Spieler wutentbrannt heulen, nur weil sie das DPS-Ranking nicht anführen. Aber auch das Wissen, dass es meist doch die älteren Mitspieler sind, die den Fokus auf das eigentliche Spiel nicht verloren haben. Während dessen, wie bei pupertierenden Teenagern der Penisvergleich, analog hier hier die DPS-Messlatte herhalten muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bevor ich mich weiter auslasse und scheinbar vom Thema abkomme... 

Schaden machen ist ja gut, aber bitte seid Euch doch bewusst, dass es auf mehr ankommt, um erfolgreich zu spielen. Wenn ich mir selber die Anforderungen an hohe DPS stellen würde, inwieweit hätte man dann noch Spielspaß? Inwieweit kann ich Höfflichkeit und Verständnis von anderen erwarten, wenn ich selber nicht bereit wäre, so zu agieren und zu spielen?  Und unterlasst doch bitte die "Quasi-Diskrimierung" von Spielern, die nicht das gleiche Ausrüstungsgegenstandslevel haben wie ihr, denn genau das machen viele. Bewusst oder unbewusst ....


----------



## KingPin2009 (10. November 2009)

Spacekeks, ich spiele einen DK Bluttank mit nem Gearscore über 5k. Ich habe es sogar mal in Erwägung gezogen, ne Ini ohne Heiler zu machen. Da war aber dann in Ankahet bei dem Zusatzboss unten Ende^^ hehe


----------



## Vanitra (10. November 2009)

Für Heros reichen ca 1.5k+ DPS. Das ist in etwa das was man als frisch 80er hat. Es reicht! Die Ini dauert da nur unwesentlich länger. Die ganzen "gogogo" Spieler sind genau diejenigen die einen Whipe produzieren mit dem die Instanz dann länger dauert als wenn man nicht gedrängelt hätte. Wenn man solche Spieler bemerkt und man aufgrund von mehreren gepullten Mobgruppen abschätzen kann das es ein Whipe wird, sollte man einfach eiskalt den Ruhestein nutzen und sich eine andere Gruppe suchen. Wer danach flamet kommt auf igno.

Wenn ich mit dem Krieger mal tanke (höchst selten) und es sind "gogogo" und Vorlauf-,Pull-DDler dabei, dann lass ich sie 1-2 mal sterben und dann werden sie gekickt. Das Tempo bestimmt der Tank. Wem das nicht passt der darf sterben und danach gehen. Wenn man ganz böse ist denjenigen erst nach dem ersten Boss rauswerfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (10. November 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Für Heros reichen ca 1.5k+ DPS. Das ist in etwa das was man als frisch 80er hat. Es reicht! Die Ini dauert da nur unwesentlich länger. Die ganzen "gogogo" Spieler sind genau diejenigen die einen Whipe produzieren mit dem die Instanz dann länger dauert als wenn man nicht gedrängelt hätte.



Kann ich absolut unterschreiben.

Ich organisiere des öfteren auch spontan mal ony und archa 25er raids - 
und wer da drängelt oder rumstresst fliegt wortlos nach einer Verwarnung.

Mir reicht es wirklich absolut den raid zu organisieren - das ist schon
stressig genug - und wenn ich merke, dass da 1-2 Unruhestifter dabei sind
(egal welcher Art) - instant kick.

Und das mache ich nicht aus Willkür oder um mich als RL zu profilieren - sondern
weil ich aus der Erfahrung weiss, dass sich das positiv auf den Raid
auswirkt. Und wenn man das nicht direkt am Anfang unterbindet,
haste schnell 4-5 die anfangen rumzunerven.


----------



## Crav3n (10. November 2009)

das ihr DPS geilen Leute früher auch mal Low-equipt wart, vergesst ihr immer wieder gerne. Mir als Healer bzw auch mal gerne Tank ist es egal wieviel DPS die Leute fahren, solange man Spass mit der Gruppe hat und trotzdem die Ini ohne Wipe schafft. 

Gerade in Hero inis ist sowas vollkommen scheiss egal. Die sind dafür da. das sich die Leute ein gewisses Grundequip erfarmen können, ergo DPS = SCHEISS EGAL. 

in PDK, Ony etc. seh auch ich das gerne ein, denn dort ist wirklich jede DPS ne entlastung für die Healer und co. Aber bei Heros, Naxx, Obsi etc. auf DPS zuachten liegt definitiv fern. 
Und zum TE: 

Nein Blizzard ist daran 100 % nicht Schuld, die DPS-Geilheit wurde von den Spielern erfunden und nicht von Blizzard. 
So long close pls, sinnlos immer wieder über sowas zu diskutieren. Wundert mich eigentlich das heute Dienstag ist und nicht Mittwoch, da kommen doch sonst immer diese sinnlosen Threads zustande


----------



## KingPin2009 (10. November 2009)

Craven, aber Blizz könnte doch das Addon Recount verbieten. Oder jegliche Addons. Und schon wär das Problem weg, die Leute müssten wirklich Skill zeigen, da sie zB nur anhand von kleinen Anhaltspunkten wissen, dass der Tank die Aggro hat etc. Also 100% Schuld is Blizz nicht, aber zu nem grossen Prozentsatz, weil das deren Plattform ist, auf welche Recount geladen wird.


----------



## Morfelpotz (10. November 2009)

Das geilste ist es immernoch mit Leuten in INIs zu gehen, die da noch was gebrauchen können und keine Raider mit High-Equip sind.

Gestern PDC
DK-Tank 6 Epics rest blau
Shadowpriest: 1,4K
Pala-DD: 2K
Pala-Heal: 2,6K HPS
Icke (Mage): egal, tut nichts zur sache und am ende heißt es eh nur "poser" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quintessenz des ganzen war, das der Tank seinen Spott auf dauer-CD hatte, ich trotz 40% Aggro-reduce
ständig über ihm war, Spiegelbilder, Eisblock und Unsichtbarkeit auf rotation.... es war einfach nur der größte Spaß den ich seit langem hatte.

4 Wipes in der Ini aus verschiedenen Gründen.... Tank verreckt.... oder ich overnuked, dadurch kein schaden mehr ->heiler gehn oom -> Wipe

Clear war der Puff trotzdem..

Es macht einfach 10.000x mehr fun als eingespielte "Rein-PEW-BÄMM-PEW-Raus" Gruppen


----------



## Vanitra (10. November 2009)

Seh ich auch so. Es macht viel mehr Spaß wenn man gefordert wird. Da sind mir in den Instanzen 2 DDs mit 1.5k DPS lieber denn, dann muss ich etwas leisten. Wenn ich nichtmal dazukommen die Rotation wenigstens einmal zu vollenden wird es für mich langweilig. Problem ist nur PdC Hero der Endboss. Da ist Burst wichtig und da tut man sich mit Questgear schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuvo (10. November 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Hm mir fehlt die Option
> "Mir egal, ich achte eh net auf DPS, hauptsache die Ini macht Spaß, selbst versaute ID´s regen mich kein bisschen auf ^^"
> ... oder so ähnlich halt formuliert xD
> 
> ...



also so kenne ich das auch und deswegen bin ich mittlerweile froh das ich ne gilde gefunden habe in der das kein problem ist. DPS ist eh so etwas unwichtiges ingame es ist viel wichtiger wieviel schaden am ende rum gekommen ist den es schaffen immer wieder leute im dps oben zu sein aber im gesammt dmg unten. 
so und es sind meistens immer die pösen ddler dann seh ich oft genug udn das als dd(hexe) oder auch als tank.
z.b. bei malygos wenn ich dort in 2 funken stehe ziehe ich mit der hexe soviel aggro das unser tank nicht mehr hinterher kommt und dann liegt es nicht daran das ich zu wenig schaden mache sondern zuviel.
Die ddler müssen sich an den tank anpassen und der tank passt sich dann am besten dem heiler an.
Es nützt der beste schaden nichts wenn wir dem tank die aggro klauen und der Tank muss gucken das der heiler ihn gut hochheilen kann dann kann man auch entspannt durch die ini gehen und oft läuft das alles von selbst aber manchmal nicht und das sind die situationen die mir am meisten spass macht weil dann muss ich mehr tun als nur 5 knöpfe drücken.


----------



## XRayFanatic (10. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...
> ...



Alter was für ein Vollpfosten bist du denn ? Leute wie du sind der Grund warum die Community immer weiter zerfällt. Boa bin ich imba, ich will das in 10 Minuten weil ich hab den Char ja gekauft und bin niemals nie ein Lowie gewesen.

Bei solchen Noobs wie dir kommt mir das kotzen. Dickes Gear aber null Skill bzw. Ahnung von seinem Char. An deiner Stelle würd ich auch dafür sorgen das wenigstens der Rest der Truppe was auf der Pfanne hat um die eigene Unfähigkeit auszugleichen.


----------



## Scissor (10. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> @corak
> wie wer seine gruppe aufbaut und wer wen mitnimmt ist wie gesagt mir egal (was die anderen hier vorbringen, wenn sie sich aufregen das sie dadurch nie mitkommen, sollen die sich ne gruppe bauen) ... gleich und gleich gesellt sich ... soweit nachvollziehbar?
> aber bei der argumentation (und um die geht es mir in diesem disput) nur den zeitfaktor als tragendes argument vorzubringen, ist mit verlaub, dumm, substanzlos, einfälltig. such dir ein begriff aus. warum ist diese argument mehr als schwach? weil es kaum einen unterschied macht (es handelt sich wenn überhaupt um 2 bis 3 min wenn es hoch kommt - die zeitangaben die hier den blues unterstellt werden, kommen zustande aus fehlender mobkenntnis (welche von den 4k heros völlig ignoriert wird - statt dieses ins feld zuführen)
> genau so vorzubringen wer was dagegen sagt, könnte selbst nicht die dmg bringen, ist genauso idiotisch (es dient allein dem schutz der eigenen argumentationslosigkeit)
> ...




Wo hast du denn so grottenschlecht deutsch gelernt? Da bekomme ich Augenkrebs.


----------



## Cyl (10. November 2009)

Sag mal lest ihr Threads auch durch, bevor ihr eure unglaublich tollen, absolut relevanten und zu 100% auf alle Spieler umlegbaren "Erfahrungen" hier kund tut?

Mein Gott, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel.


----------



## Poster (10. November 2009)

Also mal ernsthaft:
 Wenn man nicht grade Hero-Erfolge machen will, sondern wirklich nur die Daylies, ist es doch wirklich scheiß egal, wieviel dps gefahren wird.
Die Zeit, die man braucht, um ne T8 bis T9 Gruppe zu finden, ist doch meist länger als die Zeit, die man spart wenn man nicht die erst beste Randomgruppe nimmt.
Und die Dps-Anforderungen für Naxx sind ja noch schlimmer. Ich mein wenn man 5k dps fährt, was will man dann noch in Naxx ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valleron (10. November 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Manche hier verstehens einfach nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich schnell durch ne Inze will, wieso sollte ich verpflichtet sein lowis mit durchzuschleifen?...
> 
> ...



Wenn ich sowas lese bekomm ich nen Lachanfall. Solche Leute wie dich laß ich als Heiler liebend gern verecken. Immer nur bomben und nochmals bomben. Warscheinlich noch bevor der Tank Aggro hat. Schön waren die Zeiten noch als mann skill und cc brauchte um ne Hero zu bestehn. Da hätten solche Bombgimps wie du kein Land gesehn. Hoffentlich besinnt sich Blizzard wieder darauf und gestalltet die neuen Ini´s wieder mit mehr Anspruch. 

btw. was bringen dir 4k dps wenn du in deinem Wahn dem Tank keine Zeit gibt und dabei verreckst? Richtig. Außer Reppkosten gar nix.


----------



## Morfelpotz (10. November 2009)

> Sag mal lest ihr Threads auch durch, bevor ihr eure unglaublich tollen, absolut relevanten und zu 100% auf alle Spieler umlegbaren "Erfahrungen" hier kund tut?



Nein ... deine absolut relevanten und 100% auf alle Spieler umlegbaren Posts von seite 2ff haben gereicht

...sorry... musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkyria_ (10. November 2009)

Hm, ich überleg grad ob dasn Spiel is oder ihr alle auf der Flucht seit (explizit die Dps-geilen)... 

Mir persönlich isses scheissegal, ob ich nu in 2,5min durch ne Hero fahr oder obs mal ne halbe Stunde dauert. Man sollte dran denken das alle mal klein angefangen haben und da hat sich au keiner beschwert: "ey, du nub, du fährst zu wenig dmg, verpiss dich & hf....". Finds halt nur arm. Am Ende lernt man sogar Spieler kennen mit denen man Spass haben kann, aber das is ja für die Pro-Gamer hier nich von Bedeutung, solltense ma lieber Tetris spielen, is wenigsten kein Gemeinschaftsspiel.


----------



## schmiedemeister (10. November 2009)

Eigentlich is mir das egal, ich tank eh immer mit meinen 38k unbuffed sterb ich eh nie und mach meine 2,5k als Dudu Tank. is zwar manchmal traurig zu sehen das full epic DD weniger Dmg als ich machen aber wenn wir die ini schaffen is mir das egal...


----------



## -Baru- (10. November 2009)

Wenn sie so exorbitant hohe Anforderungen haben, dann lasst sie doch. Wird doch nicht die einzige Gruppe sein, die in Hero Inis gehen möchte.

Einige Posts lassen es so aussehen, als würde in ihren Channels keine anderen Suchen mehr geschrieben...


----------



## Rappel (10. November 2009)

Ich find es als Priester (Diszi) eher schön wenn nicht alle so viel DPS machen und auch mal jemand Schaden bekommt. Es gibt nichts langweiligeres als ne Grp. in der alle 5k DPS fahren. Da komm ich mir echt überflüssig vor als Heiler. Das einzige was dann noch Spass macht ist mit Heiliger Nova in die Gruppen springen und denn DDlern einige ihrer DPS zu klauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. November 2009)

also es ist doch ganz klar, dass man lieber mit ner top equipten grppe durch die heros prescht als mit grün equipten oder? allerdings gehe ich auch mit ner gruppe durch die schlechtes equip hat, weil ich war auch mal schlecht equippt. wenn man frische 80er nicht mitschleift können sie nie besseres equip bekommen.


----------



## KingPin2009 (10. November 2009)

zB Valkyria

Ich verstehe dich vollkommen. Aber jetzt seh mal die Seite von einem ProSpieler aus gesehen (ich sag mal "Pro", aber wir wissen alle das die wenigsten tatsächlich pro sind und gesponsort werden etc) bzw nenn ich dir ein Beispiel:
Lass uns mal einfach das ganze auf ne andere Tätigkeit umwälzen. Also stell dir vor, du bist Amateur pfff was weiss ich....Amateur Fussballer (was besseres gabs grad ned^^) und siehst so die grossen aus der A Liga da spielen. Was glaubst du was die sich denken, wenn du aufeinmal anfängst dich darüber zu beschweren, dass man ja die und die Leistung erbringen muss, um bei denen überhaupt mitmachen zu dürfen, das es eine Frechheit ist, wie unsozial die sind, dass du nicht auch mal mit denen nen Match mitmachen darfst, dann schlägt man dir vor, dass du da mitmachen darfst, was du aber nicht kannst, weil du die Zeit dazu einfach nicht aufbringen kannst, was in deinen Augen auch schon krank ist, dass die soviel üben um dann letztenendes Erfolg zu haben. Und schluss endlich sollen sie dann Tetris spielen gehen, weil sie dich nicht mitgenommen haben und dadurch nicht fähig sind, gemeinschaftlich zu sein? Merkst du was? Oder merkt ihr was?
Setzt euch mal Prioritäten. Wollt ihr auch mitraiden, dann tut was dafür. Wollt ihr nur rumjammern habt aber eh keine zeit, dann lasst das nicht an denen aus, die eben ihren Spass daran haben, die Perfektion anzustreben was ihre Spielweise betrifft.

p.s.: ich geh absichtlich darauf ein, weil wenn du schon pro gamer sagst, dann bezieht sich das auf Raiden. Kein Progamer wird sich darüber interessieren wieviel dps man in ner hero macht, der will nur die grp voll haben, da ein progamer meist derart gut skilled und equiped ist, dass er den dmg von allen allein macht.


----------



## Jeedai (10. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...
> ...



Ganz einfach... Dann geh net Random so einfach ist das. Wenn ich das lese, bestätigst du alle Vorurteile die es gibt. Sicherlich kann man gewisse Erwartugnen stellen, aber man sollte auch immer die Gegebenheiten prüfen. Wenn ich sehe, das wer gerade frisch 80 geworden ist, kann ich nicht erwarten das 2k + fährt oder 30 k life hat. Sry das ist einfach realitätsfern und einfach nur FAIL. Bei allen Resoekt jeder der sich zu Fein ist, mal nen Low Gear inner HC Ini zu helfen, weil er meint er steht über den Dingen ist einfach nur Klatschengeblieben. Sicherlich hat man oft auch andere Prioritäten, sei es Marken-, Ehre- oder Mats für Bufffood oder Flask farmen. Das ist auch gut und schön, aber sollte man sich auch dannn dementsprechend verhalten. Wenn du nur schnell Ehre oder Marken farmen will macht man das mit ner STammgrp bzw ner Grp aus der Gilde, wo man VORHER weiß welche Ansprüche man stellen kann. Sry diese geschriebe LFM DD für hc dps 3,5+ ist einfach nur armseelig. Auch deshalb haben teilweise PRogramme wie Recount so einen schlechten Ruf, weils von Gimps ohne Verstand benutzt wird um sich dran einen aufzugeilen, wie imaginär IMBA sie doch sind, aber an nem knackigen Encounter einfach nur failen.


----------



## Duexer (10. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?
> 
> du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch
> 
> ...



also dich muss ich jetzt doch mal fragen ob dir jemand ins Hirn gespuckt hat.

Bin selber seit Classic-Zeiten Gebrechens-Hexer und ich fühle mich persönlich angegriffen wenn ich so einen Scheiß lese. Das will schon was heißen, da ich sonst nur über diese müden Ego-Komentare schmuzeln kann und mir meinen Teil denke.

Zu sagen: Wer in Heros mit Affli-Skillung geht wird gekickt kann ja wohl nur ein Witz sein (trotz deines Zwinker hinter dem Post glaube ich, dass du das tatsächlich ernst meinst)

Fahre an Bossen 4 - 5k DPS und muss mich in Hero in der Tat anstrengen um auf gute 2k zu kommen (am Trash natürlich nur und zumindest wenn ich keinen Feuerregen benutze).

Du würdest mir jetzt ernsthaft vorschlagen, mir extra für heros eine eigene Skillung zu zulegen und dafür meinen dualspecc zu opfern? (der übrigens auch Affli ist aber mit kleinen Änderungen auf PVP ausgelegt ist).

Warum ich nicht Desto spiele obwohl es derzeit die ach so tolle Über-Hexer-Skillung ist? Vielleicht weils mir mehr Spaß macht. JAaaa, stell dir vor. Manche Leute entscheiden sich für die Skillung die ihnen am meisten Spaß macht und nicht weil es stumpf "die DPS-Skillung" ist.

Mit dem nächsten Patch ändert sich das übrigens und der Gebrechenshexer wird den Destro wieder überholen. Und ich seh schon die ganzen Affen die dann wieder umspeccen weils ja Gesetz ist und es nur eine wahre Skillung gibt. Finde das jetzt sogar richtig geil einer der wenigen Afflis zu sein. Da kann man sich wenigstens noch ein bischen abheben.

Fazit: Ich würde niemals wegen Leuten wie dir umskillen und schon gar nicht für ne Hero. Selbst wenn ich dort nur die Hälfte meiner Möglichkeiten rausholen kann reichen 2k DPS immer noch locker.


----------



## Cyl (10. November 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Nein ... deine absolut relevanten und 100% auf alle Spieler umlegbaren Posts von seite 2ff haben gereicht
> 
> ...sorry... musste sein
> 
> ...



Entschuldige wenn ich dich überfordere...:/

Aber gib dich nicht auf!


----------



## Duides (10. November 2009)

Mich störts nciht wenn einige weniger dmg als andere schieben jeder fängt ja mal klein an^^ solange es kein Id waste wird is ja alles oke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## echterman (10. November 2009)

also mir sind die dps grundsätzlich egal weil jeder mal klein angefangen hat. wenn ich aber nen 226er equipten sehe der und 2,5k dps macht, dann frag ich schonmal nach weil da geht defintief mehr. wenn ich dayli hero geh dann meist mit der gilde und da gebe eh alle vollgas, ergo sind wa schnell durch. ich selber bin tank und guter dd. als dd mach ich schaden was geht halt immer am maximum fahren. als tank können mir die dps egal sein. das einzige was mich in ini und im raid stört sind bremser. leute die nach jedem bossfight erstmal pause machen. mein motto: wenn der heiler mana hat gehts weiter.

mir tun in hero inis immer die hexer leid die nicht auf ihre dps kommen weil die mobs einfach nicht lange genug leben. weil sein wir mal ehrlich mittlerweile wird nur noch gebombt in hero ini...

fazit: wenns schnell durch die ini geht ist gut, wenn nicht ist auch nicht so schlimm...


----------



## KingPin2009 (10. November 2009)

OT (weil mir Hexer auch leid tun^^)
Hey Leute, ich sags nochmal: Wer als Hexer in 5er Inis (!!) nicht auf seine dps kommt, der is selber Schuld. Klar, wenn man gerade nach Nordend kommt, dann is so nen 60k elite mob schon was heftiges. Aber die meisten sind weit über dem Naxx Equip raus. Sprich ihr Hexer da draussen müsst eure Spielweise dem Equip das ihr habt anpassen. Ich hab auch ne Hexe, die is aber grad mal t7.5 equipped. Ich fahr mit der in 5er inis beim trash locker meine 4-5k dps und am boss locker 4k dps. Also kann ich euer Problem beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen. Klar is das bei Trash ne Bomb dps und ie variiert entsprechend der Anzahl der Mobs. Aber es geht halt mal nicht anders. Es ist schlicht blöd sich hinzustellen und zu sagen, man bombe nicht aus Prinzip. Wenns nicht anders geht und das Equip so gut ist, dass der Mob mit einem Cast aller DDs umkippt, ja dann muss man halt als Hexe nen Weg suchen, der mehr dmg macht. Nur mal so gesagt, weil es das gleiche Problem schon in BC gab, bis die Hexer herausfanden, dass man Trash seit 3.0 bombt und nicht fokust. 

Faustregel: 
Besteht die Grp aus mehr als ein Trash Mob, gibts was mit der Saat auf den Kop.
Hat der Mob über 100k life, is er für nen Verbrennen reif.

Und solang Blizz die Mobs ned schwerer macht (Bsp TdM), solang holt ihr Hexer in 5er inis an Trash den max dmg über Saat in Kombi mit Feuerregen raus.


----------



## Albra (10. November 2009)

mir fehlt die option mit "egal hauptsache keine gogogoleute" da ich mit meinen jungs die meisten heros eh zu 4 legen kann ist einer der nich ganz so gut ist auch kein beinbruch


----------



## Nimbe (10. November 2009)

Ossine schrieb:


> Wer behauptet die Daily Hero nicht gerne in 20min fertig zuhaben ist nicht ehrlich zu sich selbst.
> Die meisten würden sich freuen wenn man z.B. mal eben zu Anfang des Wow-Tages schnell sich die Empleme abholen kann um sich dann seinem Equip zu widmen. Ony 25, 1k winter PDK usw.


Klar wer denn nicht? is so als würdest du auf  der strasse ablehnen wenn einer mit ner palette Bier angelatscht kommt und dir eine Dose in die Hand drückt^^



> Wenn die Heros doch nur dafür da sind um schnell sich die Marken abzuholen und sonst keinen Sinn mehr für die meisten machen, warum sich dann mit nem frischen 80er Tank oder 3 dds mit ner durchschnittsdps von 1200 rumzuärgern.
> 
> Nein ich will das nicht gutheißen das die meisten so denken... aber mal im Ernst. Froh über ne gute Gruppe wo es schnell geht sind wir doch alle , oder?


 /sign  warum sollte man auch nicht? oh nee so schnell durch keine wipe ohh crap run^^



> Natürlich ist es so das alle die grad 80 geworden sind die Inis durchlaufen müssen. Man kann nicht sofort auf 80 ne dps von 3k fahren.
> Dann ist man darauf angwiesen das man Gruppen findet wo man mitkann. Versteht jeder.
> Aber ich glaube , aus eigener Erfahrung das die Leute mit guten Klamotten die Inis schon zu kotz.... finden.
> 
> Wie oft sind wir die schon durchlaufen.


 und was genau hat das mit deren gear zu tun? denke du willst darauf hinaus, dass weniger leute in heros gehn. an diesen punkt magst du recht haben




> Also gebt bitte nicht immer die Schuld den DPS Geilen Spielern sonder dem Spiel selbst.
> Oder noch besser sucht euch Gruppen für Hero Inis die eure DPS nicht interessiert. Davon gibt es deutlich mehr als die die schreiben ab 3,5k.


Ach und warum is das Spiel schuld??  ich hab mit eule pdk gear und tank auch relativ gutes, klar suckt es wenn man in pdc abkratz, weil dem healer es mana bei ritter ausgeht. Na und? wipen gehört zum raiden/inis gehn dazu wie was weiß ich zbsp: butter aufs Brot
Wenn man erwartet, dass man in ne hero geht oder noch besser in nen raid ohne zu Wipen is man im pve fehlt am platz^^



> Das bei Ony , PDK usw ne gewisse DPS Zahl und Erfahrung vorhanden sein sollte kann ich ebenfalls nur nachvollziehen.
> Warum mit Hero - Klamotten nicht erstmal AK 10er Nax 10er Obsi laufen? Wenn ich dann sehe das bei Ony Wipes durch falsche Laufwege oder durch den Atem passieren......


ony wipes durch breath hat oft mit gear NIX zu tun xD ich hab gesehen, bei meinem letzen 4 wipes das och oh wunder, pdk gearte leute , wo man vermutet das die skill haben im breath verrecken und die blauen/epischen aus heros daneben stehn und die im rl auslachen, weil sie vorher von denjenigen geflamt wurden.
Klar für ony/pdk/ulduar braucht man schon full epik oder max. 3 blaue teile, aber wie gesagt mit skill haut man oft mehr aus seinem char raus als manche denken!
gear is net alles im leben, nur mit full blau kann man net ony gehn dürfte eig. jeden einleuchten, außer man wird durchgezogen (letzens pdk 10er 2 blaue warris dds gehabt ohne wipes weil rest so gut und einverstanden war mit dem "durchziehn)




> Wie seht ihr das.?
> 
> Immer noch die pööösen DPS Geilen Spieler?



ja klar 5k dps minimum in heros!! 11elf!

ne scherz!  ich bin tank/dd und mir isses scheiß egal! da kann ein hunter 600dps machen (k da sag ich ihm dann schon er möge vlt mal bogen rausnehmen)!
wenn man mit den leuten redet, stellt sich oft heraus, dass sie wichtige spells nicht können oder grad sehr im rl abgelenkt sind, und gleich leute als noobs und idioten zu bezeichnen und gleich aus der grp zu werfen bringt nix und ist in meinem augen ziemlich assozial.

wir befinden uns immer noch in einem MMORPG (MASS MULTIPLAYER roleplaygame) und nicht in world of egocraft.

mfg Dark


----------



## KingPin2009 (10. November 2009)

Aber du sagst es Dark. Ich muss auch immer drüber lachen^^ Da gehst in ne Grp, siehst nur saugeil equippte Leute, mit toll klingenden Gildennamen und was is? Jop, der Schriftzug "Onyxia atmet tief ein..." erscheint auf dem Blidschirm, am unteren Bildschirmrand UND es wird ein akkustisches Signal gegeben und die Leute peilen es trotzdem ned, rennen zu den Eiern, bleiben stehen, rennen auf Onyxia zu...ABER sie haben Itemlevel 245^^ Das is dann echt wie bei den Kakerlaken wenn man das Licht anmacht. Kaum atmet Onyxia ein laufen 70% planlos im Raum, 20% checken was zu tun is und der Rest is entweder schon vorher gestorben oder macht es spätestens jetzt. hehehehe


----------



## Tish (10. November 2009)

Wenn ich mir den geistigen dünnpfiff mal durchlese welche leute hier so von sich geben ( ** winks an skelletor und co. ** ) wird mir echt speiübel.
Toll das ihr alle 4k + und mehr fahrt aber was denken sich die leute die vor allem neu im spiel sind und geraten gleich an solche Backen wie euch ?

Jaja ich weiss mir wayne und so denkt ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ABER:

Macht es doch mal so geht mal auf  nen neuen server zieht euch nen char hoch, friendlist is so oder so leer und geht dann mal ne 80er hero....

Dann HOFFE ich das ihr an solchen leuten geratet wie IHR es seit....

dann is aber die kacke am dampfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann seit ihr die jenigen wo rumwhinen von wegen mich nimmt keiner mit weil ich grün/blau bin und keine dröllmillionen Dps fahre. Denkt erstmal nach, bevor ihr schreibt.


Und an den rest :

Hallo ich bin der neue, ich schau etz öfters mal rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H24Lucky (10. November 2009)

Mir fehlt da die option mir egal wieviel DPS hauptsache ist wir kommen durch !


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. November 2009)

H24Lucky schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da die option mir egal wieviel DPS hauptsache ist wir kommen durch !



Weil diese Option in seiner kleinen Welt in seinem kleinen Birnchen keine Rolle spielt. Und da gilt nur: Equip+ Damage  > Spielspass

@ Tish: Solche Leute, wie den Skel und Co,  erkennt jeder "Normalo" schon an der Art und Weise wie im Channel geschrieben wird und wenn da nicht, dann spätestens wenn man am Anfang der Ini ist. Das sind nämlich immer die Hirnis, die ohne Rücksicht, ob andere soweit sind, einfach losballern ..


----------



## Nimbe (10. November 2009)

Tish schrieb:


> Macht es doch mal so geht mal auf  nen neuen server zieht euch nen char hoch, friendlist is so oder so leer und geht dann mal ne 80er hero....
> 
> Dann HOFFE ich das ihr an solchen leuten geratet wie IHR es seit....
> 
> ...



kenn ich hab selber öfter den server getranszt und auf einem sogar nen tankdk hochgezockt! (zu naxxzeiten und wo ulduar grad rauskam) hab zwar auf getempertes zeug gekauft und so aber trotzdem immer die heiler und "IMba" dds was auf andere dds gehn wää geh gear sammeln scheiß dk hast keinen skill blabla...

heros sind nun mal zum equipen da naxx auch noch, ich mein die besten baxx raids sind für micha uch die wo 80% blau sind! denn da muss man schaun, dass leute aufpassen und keine scheiße baun, weil mit blauen gear tun fehler mehr weh, aber naja hier reden, hat warscheinlich eh keinen sinn, die "imba" leute wollen ja eh nix mit den normalen zu tun haben sind ja besser^^


mfg dark


----------



## Gnorfal (10. November 2009)

Mir geht nur dieses ewige

"Wow, was fürn dmg!"
"Boah, wie machst Du das?"
aufn Sack in Heros, wenn ich da mit 9k durchrutsche..


----------



## -Baru- (10. November 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Mir geht nur dieses ewige
> 
> "Wow, was fürn dmg!"
> "Boah, wie machst Du das?"
> aufn Sack in Heros, wenn ich da mit 9k durchrutsche..



Kannst ja den Gruppenchat ausstellen, wenns dich soo nervt, oder aufhören, dein Recount zu pos(t)en


----------



## nussy15 (10. November 2009)

hat man glück dann hat man es halt 
hat man "pech" dann hat man es halt



eine schlechtere gruppe ist auch kein problem weil (habe die erfahrung gemacht) man öfters in ein gespräch kommt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (10. November 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Mir geht nur dieses ewige
> 
> "Wow, was fürn dmg!"
> "Boah, wie machst Du das?"
> aufn Sack in Heros, wenn ich da mit 9k durchrutsche..



Joah schließe mich da -Baru- an.... schalt den doofen recount aus oder poste deiner werte nicht nach jedem mob... so haste ruhe und die anderen werden dich nicht mit, ich nenne es mal sarkastischen und ironischen, anfragen nerven.



b2t 
ich bevorzuge auch eher leute mit denen man spielen kann und die nicht auf ihre dps, hetzen und recount ihren ruf aufgebaut haben. Den diese sogenannten imba spieler haben in meinen Augen kein leben und sin warscheinlich noch H4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nebenbei entschuldige ich mich bei den anderen in diesem bereich die zwar auch H4 haben und sonst meist nur spielen aber zu denen gehören die spaß haben und andere nicht diskrimieren weil sie ne andere spielweise an den tag legen die halb nicht 5k und aufwärts im dps bedeutet.


----------



## Tish (10. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> oder aufhören, dein Recount zu pos(t)en



Das erinnert mich an meine hero gerade eben...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch son spezi bei der alle 2 min recount  postete.....5k schaden aber 80% der inni am boden gelegen

und nein das wir ich nicht ich benutz keinen p***s - o - meter für solche sachen hab ich meine freundin


----------



## Pacster (10. November 2009)

Wenn irgendwer im handelschannel nur Leute mit einer gewissen DPS will...oder sowas wie gearcheck und achievement-check machen will, ist für mich schon klar das ich da nicht mitgehe. Das sind nämlich die Randoms, die nach dem ersten Wipe terfallen und wo es nicht um Spass geht sondern um das Abarbeiten von Instanzen(und für Arbeit will ich GELD! Dafür bezahl ich nicht 13Euro).


----------



## H24Lucky (10. November 2009)

Also die die hier meinen niemanden mitnehmen zu wollen der grün/blau equipt ist sind egoistisch !
Denn entweder haben die ihren char von lvl 1 - 80 mit epischen equip gelevelt oder bei Ebay gekauft ! Wenn das nicht der Fall ist müsstet ihr ja auch mal in solch einer lage gewesen sein in der ihr die hilfe einer Gruppe brauchtet um durch eine ini zu kommen in dem Sinne habt ihr dann die Gruppe ausgenutzt und NUR an euch gedacht statt an den Spielspass und den Mitspielern !!


----------



## Falke80 (10. November 2009)

Mir ist auch schon passiert, das ich wegen mangelner dps aus der gruppe geflogen bin mit meinem schattenpriester! 
Das ich bis dahin zusätzlich die gruppe mitgeheilt habe, weil der heiler noch zu schlecht war, das wollte natürlich keiner sehen!

aber meiner meinung sieht es so aus:
man kann jede ini mit einem schlecht ausgerüsteten spieler sehr schnell schaffen! zeit kostet es eigentlich erst, wenn man zwei oder mehr schlechte spieler dabei hat. und was nutzem einem 5000+ dps, wenn der tank nicht in der lage ist, die aggro zu halten oder der heiler den tank und die gruppe schlecht am leben halten kann, oder die manaklassen nach jeder mobgruppe trinken müssen, weil sie zwar max dps fahren, aber nach jeder gruppe ohne mana dastehen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (10. November 2009)

... und eines Tages bist DU dann derjenige, der mit seinen 3,5 k dps nicht mitgenommen wird, weil Du zu low bist ... auf den Tag freue ich mich schon und Deinen Fred ... "niemand nimmt mich PDK 25 mit meinen 3,5 k dps .. mimimi ... "

... allein schon die Argumentation ist geil, Du machst etwas, was Dich ankotzt und das muß schnell gehen ... herrlich ... hat Dir Mama net gesagt, beim Einrichten der elterlichen Freigabe, daß es ein SPIEL ist ... na kommts? ... Spass? Freude? ... na ? ... mhm noch nicht ? ... *nachdenklich dreinschau

Ich gehe mit meinem Hunter schon lange keine Heros mehr, aus zwei Gründen a) solche Vollhonksprüche und b) kann ich nichts mehr gebrauchen für Marken ... naja, und die Leute, die dann in Dala am Brunnen den Rüssi-Check machen, sind dann die, die DD brauchen mit 5 k dps, um eigene Mankos auszubügeln.

So long


----------



## Benegeserit (10. November 2009)

Falke80 schrieb:


> aber meiner meinung sieht es so aus:
> man kann jede ini mit einem schlecht ausgerüsteten spieler sehr schnell schaffen! zeit kostet es eigentlich erst, wenn man zwei oder mehr schlechte spieler dabei hat. und was nutzem einem 5000+ dps, wenn der tank nicht in der lage ist, die aggro zu halten oder der heiler den tank und die gruppe schlecht am leben halten kann, oder die manaklassen nach jeder mobgruppe trinken müssen, weil sie zwar max dps fahren, aber nach jeder gruppe ohne mana dastehen.



... und der imba tank immer weiter rennt und null rücksicht auf den rest der gruppe nimmt, die nächste mobgruppe schon tankt und der heiler kaum hinterherkommt. gogo schnell schnell, aber wehe einer verreckt, dann is der heiler schuld oder die dummen noobs die net hinterherkommen oder zuwenig dmg machen oder einfach net imba genug sind^^

ja wow is schon toll geworden mit der zeit ...


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (10. November 2009)

Wenn ich in einer hero bin ist es mir natürlich lieber mit einem 40k life Tank, 5k+ dps DD´s und einem Extrem guten Heiler (Was brauch der da dann eigentlich heilern?) rumzulaufen und so etwas wie z.B. Turm in 15 Minuten zu clearen indem man den kompletten Trash zwischen 2 Bossen zusammenzieht und bombt als mit Gümmel DDs und einem Tank der mit Glück keinen Krit frisst durch eine Inni zu schleichen immer mit der Angst das selbst mein Pet ohne Knurren Aggro zieht und ich mir beim Boss erst mal nen Tee machen kann ohne trotz Irreführung beim 5. Schuss Aggro zu ziehen (Nach dem 4. muss ich Totstellen machen).
Ich könnt jetzt etwas loswerden wie "Aber die müssen ja auch mal lernen und ihr Eqip aufbauen" das ist ja richtig aber ich bin ehrlich und sagen skill können sie aufbauen wenn ich nicht in der Gruppe bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (10. November 2009)

H24Lucky schrieb:


> Also die die hier meinen niemanden mitnehmen zu wollen der grün/blau equipt ist sind egoistisch !
> Denn entweder haben die ihren char von lvl 1 - 80 mit epischen equip gelevelt oder bei Ebay gekauft ! Wenn das nicht der Fall ist müsstet ihr ja auch mal in solch einer lage gewesen sein in der ihr die hilfe einer Gruppe brauchtet um durch eine ini zu kommen in dem Sinne habt ihr dann die Gruppe ausgenutzt und NUR an euch gedacht statt an den Spielspass und den Mitspielern !!



Also ich für meinen Teil bin damals mit genauso mies equippten Leuten durch die Ini's gegangen. Hat gedauert, aber ging. War nie nötig mich durchziehen zu lassen. Und mit steigendem Equip hab ich mir dann auch immer Leute gesucht die auch auf meinem Equip Level lagen.

So gings immer flotter, und man hat sichs nicht unnötig schwer gemacht. Wenn man natürlich immer nur Top Leute dabei haben will, von denen keiner den Loot braucht und man sich schön durchschleifen lassen kann, wirken solche DPS Anfragen natürlich blöd...


----------



## zondrias (10. November 2009)

Ich finde die suche nach 3000+ ziemlich problematisch.Das Prob ist das die die schon Super Gear haben leider nicht mehr das intresse an ner Hero haben. Wie oft bin ich schon durchgerannt mit dem State "Ihr könnt den Schrott behalten"
Mein Hexer: Wegen langweile unbenutzt (komplett lila gear)
mein dk     : Würg...das gleiche
mein dudu : genauso
mein krieger: naja der hat blaues tank zeugs, da aber den keiner mitnehmen will is der auch auf eis.

Erkenntniss: WOW = laaaaaaaangweilig geworden

bb blizzard ich warte aufs addon


----------



## Gnomagia (10. November 2009)

Kennt ihr dette,wenn ihr im Handelschannel lest "Suchen DD's für Naxx clearrun(minimum 4,5k dps)" und ihr euch fragt,wies beim Server-first-kill war?

Oder für Ulduar10 ein Gearscore erwartet wird,der vorraussetzt,das man au U10 nix mehr braucht?

Edith sagt:wie soll man einklich als Heiler auf die Frage antworten?Ich mach als diszi eher selten 4k dps.


----------



## H24Lucky (10. November 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil bin damals mit genauso mies equippten Leuten durch die Ini's gegangen. Hat gedauert, aber ging. War nie nötig mich durchziehen zu lassen. Und mit steigendem Equip hab ich mir dann auch immer Leute gesucht die auch auf meinem Equip Level lagen.
> 
> So gings immer flotter, und man hat sichs nicht unnötig schwer gemacht. Wenn man natürlich immer nur Top Leute dabei haben will, von denen keiner den Loot braucht und man sich schön durchschleifen lassen kann, wirken solche DPS Anfragen natürlich blöd...




keiner redet vom ziehen aber wenn ich noch mit top gear heros gehe wieso sollte man da nicht einen mitnehmen der das gear der ini noch gebrauchen kann es geht ja überwiegend darum, daß die meisten im /2 nur noch leute für lumpige heroinis mit 3k + DPS gesucht werden !!


----------



## Mongo3 (10. November 2009)

mir als heiler machts eigentlich mehr spaß wenn ich nen tank hab der frisch 80 ist und erste heros geht oder wenig dps dabei ist.    

bei tanks mit 40+k life und dd's mit 4k+dps ist es noch langweiliger als sowieso schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (10. November 2009)

wow macht derweil ne schwere phase durch.... mein mage Sigí t7.5-t8-t9.5 ist derweil inaktiv weil ich am wochenende meinen dudu gelvlt habe nun letzes wochenende finnaly 3en char auf 80 ich gleich halb epic mit durschnitts gs 200 (von events gesammelt) also eigentlich kein schlechtes zeug und damals also so im juni hats auch gereicht wenn man mit solchem gear in heros ging bäm falsch gedacht muste mich dann 7 min anflamen lassen was fürn kack n4p ich bin und was ich mir erlaube auch nur im /2 nach ner grupp zu suchen ich soll mich erst full epicen hies es -.- nja also ich mein was soll dass und wieso geht ihr so scheise mit frisch 80´s um? bzw. was macht ihr wenn wirklich maln char kommt 1st 80?? macht ihr den dann auch gleich zur sau weil er nicht full epic ulduar und son shice hat?? also ich finde dieses dps geraffel sowas von bescheuert und kiddylike wobei ich auch noch dazu sagen muss dass ich ion 70% der fällen von typen im ts angearscht die locker weit über 40 jahre alt sind und von hartz4 leben also ich hoffe dass bessert sich bald soll jetzt kein mimimimmimimimi beitrag werden aber is so mfg. euer sm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (10. November 2009)

Wenn du (mit Top Gear ausgestattet) Equip technisch schwache Spieler mitnimmst, ist das natürlich lobenswert. Dagegen ist auch gar nichts einzuwenden.
Mir ging es um die grün/blau equipten die immer jammern von den Spielern, die so schnell wie möglich da durch wollen nicht mitgenommen werden.

Kaum einer kommt da auf die Idee sich einfach mal 4 Spieler auf selben Niveau zu schnappen und das ganze so anzugehen. Warum sollte man sich an so Suchanfragen überhaupt stören? Es gibt Tonnenweisse Spieler die das gleiche Interesse haben (bestes Marken/Zeit Verhältniss) und sich da in einer Gruppe zusammenfinden.

Es ging auch zu beginn von WotLK mit 5 grün/blau equipten die Hero's zu machen, wieso sollte das jetzt anders sein? Warum sollte man da einen Anspruch haben in die Gruppen mit den besser equipten zu kommen? Oder anders, warum sind das böse Menschen?


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Weil diese Option in seiner kleinen Welt in seinem kleinen Birnchen keine Rolle spielt. Und da gilt nur: Equip+ Damage  > Spielspass


wer gibt dir das recht zu entscheiden, wer recht hat und wer nicht? Und was spielspass ist?
Einem macht Rp spass, anderem Twinken, anderen Heros machen und anderen Top-content raiden!
Und fuer manche leute gilt: Equip+ Damage = Spielspass


----------



## DreiHaare (10. November 2009)

Ihr geht mir vielleicht mit eurem DPS-Kack sowas von auf die Nerven.
Ich kicke jede Wurst, die meint dauernd mit dem DPS-Krempel den Chat vollmüllen zu müssen...außerdem nehme ich grundsätzlich Spieler mit, die schlecht equipt sind, wenn wir die Gruppe nicht intern voll bekommen. Irgendwo müssen diese Spieler ja auch das Zeugs herbekommen.
Und wenn ihr mehr in der Birne hättet, dann würde euch auch selbst auffallen, wie dämlich einige eurer Kommentare sind...wie ichbezogen und arrogant. Da aber ein Großteil der hiesigen Community aus schwachgeistigen Halbaffen zu bestehen scheint, wundert es mich auch nicht, wenn eben diesen Schreiberlingen schon beim Verfassen ihres Driss nicht der Mageninhalt hoch kommt.

.....als wenn nicht jeder einzelne Spieler irgendwann auch mal grün-blau equipt rumgerannt und dankbar für jede Gruppe gewesen wäre, die genau dieses Würstchen mit in eine Ini schleppt......


----------



## Tish (10. November 2009)

DreiHaare,

du treibst mir grade die tränen in die Augen weil du sowas von recht hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (10. November 2009)

Warum alle so DPS-geil sind in Hero´s ?

Weil was Anderes nicht mehr zählt.

Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Leute die erst mit WotLk begonnen haben Sap, Shackle oder Sheep nichtmal in der Leiste haben, und das ist mein voller Ernst. (PvP-Interessierte mal ausgenommen.)


----------



## wespentanzer1 (10. November 2009)

also ich hab deinen text net weit gelesen war zu lang.
um genau zu sein hab ich bei:
Wer behauptet die Daily Hero nicht gerne in 20min fertig zuhaben ist nicht ehrlich zu sich selbst.
aufgehört.
und zwar weil ich dir ab dem punkt nicht zustimme. es ist zwar schön wenn man schnell durch daily hero ist, aber ist es nicht wichtiger dass die frischen 80er auch mal mehr dps fahren? ich find das echt doof wenn die leute schreiben "leute gesucht für ony 25er, ab 4k dps".
wie sollen leute an erfahrung und dps kommen wenn sie keiner mitnimmt?


----------



## Valleron (10. November 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ihr geht mir vielleicht mit eurem DPS-Kack sowas von auf die Nerven.
> Ich kicke jede Wurst, die meint dauernd mit dem DPS-Krempel den Chat vollmüllen zu müssen...außerdem nehme ich grundsätzlich Spieler mit, die schlecht equipt sind, wenn wir die Gruppe nicht intern voll bekommen. Irgendwo müssen diese Spieler ja auch das Zeugs herbekommen.
> Und wenn ihr mehr in der Birne hättet, dann würde euch auch selbst auffallen, wie dämlich einige eurer Kommentare sind...wie ichbezogen und arrogant. Da aber ein Großteil der hiesigen Community aus schwachgeistigen Halbaffen zu bestehen scheint, wundert es mich auch nicht, wenn eben diesen Schreiberlingen schon beim Verfassen ihres Driss nicht der Mageninhalt hoch kommt.
> 
> .....als wenn nicht jeder einzelne Spieler irgendwann auch mal grün-blau equipt rumgerannt und dankbar für jede Gruppe gewesen wäre, die genau dieses Würstchen mit in eine Ini schleppt......



/sign
hart aber korrekt.


----------



## Valkyria_ (10. November 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ihr geht mir vielleicht mit eurem DPS-Kack sowas von auf die Nerven.
> Ich kicke jede Wurst, die meint dauernd mit dem DPS-Krempel den Chat vollmüllen zu müssen...außerdem nehme ich grundsätzlich Spieler mit, die schlecht equipt sind, wenn wir die Gruppe nicht intern voll bekommen. Irgendwo müssen diese Spieler ja auch das Zeugs herbekommen.
> Und wenn ihr mehr in der Birne hättet, dann würde euch auch selbst auffallen, wie dämlich einige eurer Kommentare sind...wie ichbezogen und arrogant. Da aber ein Großteil der hiesigen Community aus schwachgeistigen Halbaffen zu bestehen scheint, wundert es mich auch nicht, wenn eben diesen Schreiberlingen schon beim Verfassen ihres Driss nicht der Mageninhalt hoch kommt.
> 
> .....als wenn nicht jeder einzelne Spieler irgendwann auch mal grün-blau equipt rumgerannt und dankbar für jede Gruppe gewesen wäre, die genau dieses Würstchen mit in eine Ini schleppt......



/sign.

das is ma tacheles


----------



## H24Lucky (10. November 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ihr geht mir vielleicht mit eurem DPS-Kack sowas von auf die Nerven.
> Ich kicke jede Wurst, die meint dauernd mit dem DPS-Krempel den Chat vollmüllen zu müssen...außerdem nehme ich grundsätzlich Spieler mit, die schlecht equipt sind, wenn wir die Gruppe nicht intern voll bekommen. Irgendwo müssen diese Spieler ja auch das Zeugs herbekommen.
> Und wenn ihr mehr in der Birne hättet, dann würde euch auch selbst auffallen, wie dämlich einige eurer Kommentare sind...wie ichbezogen und arrogant. Da aber ein Großteil der hiesigen Community aus schwachgeistigen Halbaffen zu bestehen scheint, wundert es mich auch nicht, wenn eben diesen Schreiberlingen schon beim Verfassen ihres Driss nicht der Mageninhalt hoch kommt.
> 
> .....als wenn nicht jeder einzelne Spieler irgendwann auch mal grün-blau equipt rumgerannt und dankbar für jede Gruppe gewesen wäre, die genau dieses Würstchen mit in eine Ini schleppt......



Sehr hart aber genau ins schwarze


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (10. November 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ihr geht mir vielleicht mit eurem DPS-Kack sowas von auf die Nerven.
> Ich kicke jede Wurst, die meint dauernd mit dem DPS-Krempel den Chat vollmüllen zu müssen...außerdem nehme ich grundsätzlich Spieler mit, die schlecht equipt sind, wenn wir die Gruppe nicht intern voll bekommen. Irgendwo müssen diese Spieler ja auch das Zeugs herbekommen.
> Und wenn ihr mehr in der Birne hättet, dann würde euch auch selbst auffallen, wie dämlich einige eurer Kommentare sind...wie ichbezogen und arrogant. Da aber ein Großteil der hiesigen Community aus schwachgeistigen Halbaffen zu bestehen scheint, wundert es mich auch nicht, wenn eben diesen Schreiberlingen schon beim Verfassen ihres Driss nicht der Mageninhalt hoch kommt.
> 
> .....als wenn nicht jeder einzelne Spieler irgendwann auch mal grün-blau equipt rumgerannt und dankbar für jede Gruppe gewesen wäre, die genau dieses Würstchen mit in eine Ini schleppt......



/sign

hätte es nicht besser schreiben können! wenn doch mehr wie Du und ich auf Malorne wären...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyrasch (10. November 2009)

ahhh erinnere mich noch gut daran als ich zum ersten mal wegen zu wenig dps gekickt wurde, naxx 10er war es.
War grade frisch 80 und der raid bestand auch nur aus dps geilen leuten.
"WAS du fährst nur 1,5 k dps?? Was das den für eine Rota? Dots? usw usw" mitten im raid vor Thadäus gekickt zu werden, hat mich schlau gemacht, ich will net wie diese nach DPS kranken Irren werden.

heute lade ich in raids, gerne paar low equipte ein.
In 5er ini reicht es mir wenn ich alleine 4-6 k fahre und freu mich zu sehen wie die grün/blau equipten besser equipt werden.



nein und ich fahre nicht selber low dps und sage es dadurch^^ gucke armory: Hyrasch ; realm:Theradras


----------



## Enyalios (10. November 2009)

Hyrasch schrieb:


> heute lade ich in raids, gerne paar low equipte ein.
> In 5er ini reicht es mir wenn ich alleine 4-6 k fahre und freu mich zu sehen wie die grün/blau equipten besser equipt werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Kennst du diese Simpsons-Folge wo Monty Burns Bart mit seinem Auto anfährt und verklagt wird ? Irgendwie erinnert mich das gerade daran als Monty Burns SEINE Version der Geschichte erzählt.


----------



## oens (10. November 2009)

das ganze dps-gesabbel finde ich teils echt nervig...im raid mag das ja noch ok sein aber für hero-inis absoluter schwachfug (wer das wort nicht kennt: es fasst schwachsinn und unfug zusammen).
was mich aktuell allerdings am meisten stört ist das ganze gebombe mit ae...classic und vorallem bc brauchte man schon beim trash taktik und oftmals crowdcontrol um weiterzukommen (zweiteres habe ich oftmals mit meiner eule bitter merken müssen...es kam oft der kommentar "sorry, du hast kein cc" oder ähnliches). klar gab´s da wipes und klar hatten auch einige klassen probleme mtgenommen zu werden (tdm bin ich mit meinem druiden nur einmal gildenintern mitgenommen worden weil ein platz frei war)
ich bin mal echt gespannt wohin sich dieser wahn noch entwickeln wird und was als nächstes kommt...cc>dps>?

vielleicht mal ein boss der sich durch zuviel dps selber heilt...DAS wäre doch mal etwas um diesem wahn einhalt zu gebieten...


EDIT: ich sollte evtl mal alle seiten lesen bevor ich schreibe...@DreiHaare: RESPEKT...mir gefällt deine einstellung...nur schade das wir nicht auf dem selben realm zocken und das du definitiv der "falschen" fraktion angehörst...


----------



## Razzor07 (10. November 2009)

Darum mach ich mit meinem pala genug dps in heros um schnell durchzukommen da ist mir der dmg der anderen egal^^

EDIT: Also ich will sagen das ich auch gerne mit frischen 80er heros gehe lernt man neue leute kennen und man fördert seine seite und den spieler


----------



## Rußler (10. November 2009)

Ein für alle mal... BOSS bzw. Puppen DPS nicht = lol ini trash klopp 10 sek Bossfight DPS(...)DPS = Abhängig vom Support, Anzahl der gegner, HP der gegner , Aggro-Aufbau des Tanks....Tank mit 35k HP (which class is the Frage) ist nicht = gutes Tank....hrhrhrhr

Säd wos the (hier beliebige zahl >500 einsetzen) Fräd to sis thema....



Hiermit bitte ich Blizzard, RECOUNT ein für alle mal zu verbieten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leox (10. November 2009)

ich finds okay wenn man leute nach dps sucht, dann sortieren sich schonmal die leute aus die diese dps nicht bringen können und sich darüber aufregen.. jetzt bleibt ja nur noch das problem mit den leuten die 2k fahren und 4k angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dps is sowieso ein komischer wert.. kann jeder anders zählen ^^ raidbuffed?kampfrausch?flügel?sonst was? an bossdummy? in einer hero bei einer 4er mobgruppe? schlussendlich kommts ja eh auf den gemachten schaden an, bin in dps auch net immer erster dafür aber im schaden.. bringt ja nix wenn einer 5k dps fährt aber bis er ma das richtige target hat schon 10 sekunden vergehen


----------



## Ukmâsmú (10. November 2009)

Wer meint dps is net wichtig und aufs dmg meter is gekackt und wer brach das schon hat sicher noch kein PdOK oder yogg mit 0 wächtern gemacht.....
Als DD is DPS und überleben alles!°!!!!eineinself!!!!

wenn ich tanke und es dds gibt die hinter dem tank im dmg sind werden die gekcikt so einfach ist das.. über 2,5k muss jeder kommen soviel hab ich schon in BC bei bruta gefahren...

leider bietet wotlk keine weitern punkte um skill eines spielers(DD) zu messen weil nahezu kein CC mehr, Sonderaufgaben, Massdispell auf grp in bestimmten situationen (Felmyst) oder ähnlcihes von einem verlangt wird.
ES GIBT NUR NCOH DPS. wer des als dd net hinbekommt amcht einfach was flalsch und so jemanden will ich net in meiner grp haben, auch mit frisch 80 schafft man problemlos 2k-2,5k mit grün/blauem gear. was anderes kann mir keiner erzählen


----------



## Tish (10. November 2009)

Leox schrieb:


> ich finds okay wenn man leute nach dps sucht, dann sortieren sich schonmal die leute aus die diese dps nicht bringen können und sich darüber aufregen..




Ja genau warum nicht gleich eine 2 klassengesellschaft !

die wo meinen ich geh mit keinen sogenannten " Dps Krüppel " in heros auf nen server gestopft und die andern wo sich sagen "hey mir wurst was der macht hauptsache wir kommen ohne wipe da durch " auf nen andern.

Somit wäre dieses Problem gelöst. Keiner läuft der andern meinung über den weg !


----------



## unrealmarmota (11. November 2009)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> Wer meint dps is net wichtig und aufs dmg meter is gekackt und wer brach das schon hat sicher noch kein PdOK oder yogg mit 0 wächtern gemacht.....
> Als DD is DPS und überleben alles!°!!!!eineinself!!!!
> 
> wenn ich tanke und es dds gibt die hinter dem tank im dmg sind werden die gekcikt so einfach ist das.. über 2,5k muss jeder kommen soviel hab ich schon in BC bei bruta gefahren...
> ...




Deine ganzen Rechtschreibfehler wecken in mir die Hoffnung, dass dein Post sarkastisch gemeint war.
Und zu dem, das DPS alles ist: Jaja...wir hatten im Raid mal einen Mage, der seine 5.5-6k dps gefahren hat, aber dann zu blöd war, bzw ein absolutes movement-krüppel war. 

Und zeig mir den Shadow/Warri, der frisch auf 80 2,5k DPS in ner Hero fährt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (11. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Blick doch auch nur ein biiiisserl über deinen Tellerrand, lieber grossergonzo. Es gibt verschiedene Arten die lästigen Heroic Instanzen zu spielen. Wenn DU nur die eine kennst, in der ein Tank nur (fast schon) lächerliche 2k dmg macht, DEIN Hexer sinnlose Dots auf singel Mobs castet, DEIN Mage sich erst "vorbereitet und dann laaaangsam zu casten beginnt"..... dann ist das DEINE Gruppe, bzw die Spielweise die DU kennst.
> 
> Es gibt auch andere, glaubs einfach.
> Da pullt der 4k DPS Tank etwa 3-4 Gruppen, der Mage macht 4 instant ae`s drauf, der Hexer Saat beim Pull und dann Höllenfeuer und es sind beide bei 12k-14k DPS. Heiler sind rein dazu da, um den Tank vor dem nächsten pull hoch zu heilen.
> ...




Ich habe 4 LvL 80 Chars und spiele recht regelmäßig, habe mit allen Chars locker über 1000 Embleme aus 5er Heros gesammelt und somit schätzungsweise an die 1000 heros gemacht und habe noch NIE einen Tank erlebt, der a.) 4 k dps in einer 5er macht und b.) nen Mage oder Hexer gesehen, der 12 oder 14 k bombt sowie c.) nen Tank, der selbst wenn er 4 k dps macht, eine Gruppe von 20 oder 25 Mobs halten kann, bei nem Mage der mit 12 k dps bombt.

Deine 2 % von so super duper Leuten kann nach meiner Lebenswahrscheinlichkeit dann wohl eher bei 2 Promille liegen, wobei ich ehrlicher Weise zugeben muss, daß ich Deinen 14 k dps Mage eher im Wahrscheinlichkeitsbereich zwischen Nessi und dem Yeti einordnen würde.

Also hier mein Angebot an dich, schicke mir nen PM, ich gebe dir meine eMail - Adresse ... Du schickst mit nen Video in einer Qualität, bei der man a) was erkennt und b.) welches nicht nachbearbeitet ist und schwupps ... hast Du 50 Euro verdient. 

So long


----------



## Lashliner (11. November 2009)

Also mir ist eigtl egal ob die Leute gut equipt sind oder nicht solange der Tank die Aggro behalten kann (egal ob die wenig oder viel DpS machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Braggs (11. November 2009)

Naja ich  bin der Meinung das Schaden nicht alles ist.

Beispiel: 

Letztes mal 10er Naxx, ein anderer Magier (bin auch Magier) postet großspurig sein Recount und fragte warum ich so wenig schaden mache. Da schaute der Raidleiter nach und stellte fest dass ich 28 mal entflucht hatte und der andere Magier kein einziges mal. Ausserdem war der Dps Magier 3 mal gestorben und ich nicht ein einziges mal. Bin der Meinung das es sinnvoller für eine Gruppe ist wenn man zusammenspielt und mal auf seine Dps verzichtet. Denn Teamwork, Spaß und das Ziel der Gruppe steht an erster Stelle! Hätte auch volle Dps fahren können aber ich schraube das gerne für das Wohl der Gruppe runter!

Das Fazit war das der ach so mega dolle Dps Magier rausgeflogen war, und ich in Ruhe mit einer tollen Gruppe den Raid zu Ende spielen konnte.

Und das Tolle an dieser Sache ist, dass es eine bunt zusammen gewürfelte Gruppe war, denen Dps volkommen egal gewesen ist.

Genauso sehe ich es auch mit Heroinstanzen, ich spiele lieber mit Leuten die weniger Dps machen als hektisch durch zu laufen! 

Ein witziger Wipe ist mir lieber als das Gemaule eines "proGamers" ;-)


----------



## Yatas (11. November 2009)

naja wenn man mal schnell durch ne hero ini möchte sind 3,5k dps schon nütztlich


----------



## Baumi1980 (11. November 2009)

Iss doch Scheissegal ob schlecht oder gut!!!

am wichtigsten sollte immer der spass sein!!

das DPS Gelaber geht mir sowieso aufn sack!!!

wichtig ist das man plan von seiner klasse hat und diese au beherrscht!!!

dann kannste mit jeder gruppe Heros FARMEN!!!


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (11. November 2009)

Letztens Burg: mit von der partie: ein dudu 800dps, die ingvar lag nach gefühlten 18 min (glaub es waren 20)


----------



## Lpax (11. November 2009)

Zum kaputt lachen....

Richtig....die epic gamer können sich natürlich nicht um das fußvolk kümmern^^

Sry aber mein main kann weder loot noch marken aus einer hero brauchen....muss ich euch jetzt noobs nennen ?


Kumpel und ich spielen Tank/heal als twinks....und grade da suche wir uns im /2 leute für heros.
Da der kumpel nicht gern sucht,mach ich mir den spass leute zu suchen die nicht mehr leisten als 2000dps....also neulinge.
Unsere inzen dauern auch nicht lange und zudem muss ich sagen das grade diese spieler sau freundlich sind.
Alle halten sich an die vorgaben und jeder freut sich noch über den loot bzw die marken.

Und wer 1 stunde für ne hero braucht ...naja das liegt dann trotzdem nicht an der klamotte.

Sry aber das macht mehr spass als meine raids mit dem main ...zumindest gelegendlich.
Wer wow nur noch nach geschwindigkeit und epic bewertet den fehlt ganz klar was im game.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. November 2009)

solange ein skilliger loldps dd dabei ist, sind heros dochn kindergeburtstag


----------



## MrJackDaniel (11. November 2009)

Die meisten die jetzt 80 werden sind Twinks, sag ich einfach mal! Und da kann man sich soooo viel Craften lassen. 200er Items - 226er Items - 245er Items.

Beste Beispiel ist mein Schurke. Hat 2 Tage und ein paar Stunden played auf 80 und fährt im 25er schon seine +5k DPS. Wo liegt das Problem!??

Also ich hab mit 75-76 so 1,2k DPS gemacht! Das liegt nicht daran das die Leute kein Equip haben sondern nicht spielen können !!!! Das ist das Problem.

Wenn Leute sich hier und da n bissl was zusammen basteln machen sie mit 80 LOCKER ihre 2k DPS, dann hier und da mal einen Guide lesen, Skillung und Gear überarbeiten!

Und nicht nach dem Motto, ja ist nur 200er, hab ich Morgen ja ey was besseres wird nicht entzaubern und bla.

Sondern wirklich mal ALLES entchanten und gemmen, was geht. dann passts auch mit der DPS.

Und wenn Leute meinen sie müssen das nicht machen, dann müssen sie sich nicht wundern geflamed zu werden.

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, also 3,5k sind definitiv nicht nötig, aber als 80er unter 1k zu fahren ist echt einfach nur noch peinlich!


----------



## Lpax (11. November 2009)

MrJackDaniel schrieb:


> Die meisten die jetzt 80 werden sind Twinks, sag ich einfach mal! Und da kann man sich soooo viel Craften lassen. 200er Items - 226er Items - 245er Items.
> 
> Beste Beispiel ist mein Schurke. Hat 2 Tage und ein paar Stunden played auf 80 und fährt im 25er schon seine +5k DPS. Wo liegt das Problem!??
> 
> ...




Schrott...mehr ist der pixelmüll nicht den ich da lesen kann.
Wie kommt man den darauf das man das recht hat andere zu flamen wegen ihrer ausstattung?
Lachst du deinen nachbar auch aus weil er kein neues auto hat ...er könnte ja einen kredit aufnehmen^^
Es befinden sich doch recht viele menschen im game die einfach ihrern feierabend damit verbringen bissel wow zu spielen.
Nicht jeder hat den ansporn pro gamer zu werden.

Locker 2k dps......sehr schön aber seit wann sind denn die imba dpsroxxer mit 2k dps aufwärts zufrieden?
Das sollen doch mittlerweile 4k dps mindestens sein!

Zudem finde ich es immer wieder nett wenn mindestens 4k dps verlangt werden....und der tank dann rumjammert das er die aggro geklaut bekommt.

Das ganze thema ist schrott wie auch alle anderen dps themen...

Ich kann nur immer wieder lachen wenn ich lese wie pro doch durch heros gejagt werden muss um klamotte zu bekommen.
Pro klamotte gibt es nicht durch heros^^...aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (11. November 2009)

Was mir bei uns auf dem Server auffällt


Meistens sind es die gleichen Leute die nach 3,5k schreien für ne Hero, die ne halbe Stunde später die /2 vollspammen weil sie "Imba" Leute für ihr Gilde suchen.

Wer gute Spieler will, der sollte auch ab und zu mal was dafür tun.

Vielleicht sollte man das auch mal von der Seite sehen


----------



## geVayn (11. November 2009)

Also mal ehrlich: Wir reden hier von 5-Mann-Instanzen auf Heroic, da mach ich mir nicht die Mühe vorher noch die Leute durchzusieben und Equip abzufragen. Da brauch man im Endeffekt länger fürs Gruppe zusammenstellen als für die Ini. 
Rein in die Gruppensuche und die erste Einladung gewinnt.
Das es bei den großen Schlachtzügen etwas anders aussieht versteht sich, da will man schon bei keinem Boss in den Berserker kommen weil der Schaden fehlt, nech?
Recount in Hero-Inis mach ich auch nur an wenn jemand mit der gleichen Klasse bei ist und ich schauen kann wie er denn meisten Schaden macht und ich vielleicht an meiner Rota was ändern könnte.


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

@Lpax
Nein, aber ich lache den Nachbarn aus, wenn er mit dem Fahrrad zum Formel 1 rennen will. Dein Vergleich ist in sofern nicht richtig, weil es ja nicht drum geht, dass der 80er sich nen neuen Helm kaufen soll, sondern er will was erreichen mit dem was er sich besorgt. Und wenn ich als DD die 6k dps fahren will, dann hat Jack Daniel schon Recht, dann muss ich ein maximum selbst investieren um nach hinten hin was raus zu bekommen. Auch hat er Recht, man kann in max ner 1-2Wochen full pdk rdy equipped sein, ohne gross Zeit zu investieren. Nur das machen die wenigsten, sondern lassen sich mitschleifen.
Pixelmüll war das nicht und geflamed hat er doch auch keinen.
Nichtsdesto trotz, dps gegeier in ner hero is fürn popo.


----------



## Secilin (11. November 2009)

Wer nimmt denn mit 245er Gear noch einen reinen Heiler mit in die Instanzen, wenn die ganze Gruppe so ausgestattet ist? 

Ich versteh diese ganzen DPS Diskussionen nie. Ich fahr mit meiner Mage auch mehr als genug DPS, aber mir ist das so was von egal. Ich denk immer zurück an die Anfänge wie ich ausgestattet war als die ersten Hero Runs gemacht wurden, warum sollte man dann nicht auch mit den Twinks der anderen gehen oder mit frisch 80ern? Die sollten bei Blizzard mal echt alle Modifikationen verbieten und abschalten und ihre eigenen auch weitestgehend die das Spielen erleichtern und dann mal sehen wieviele Leute überhaupt noch klarkommen ...

Edith meinte das man mal drauf achten sollte, das komischerweise meistens die Leute die nach xy DPS mind. fragen selber nichts auf die Kette bringen und sich durchschleifen lassen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (11. November 2009)

Einfach krank diese 3k+ dps Diskussion - meistens werden Raids oder Instanzgruppen aufgemacht mit dem Hinweis:

Suchen noch Leute für PDK 10 - Gearcheck Dalaran Brunnen.

Schaut man sich dann den Initiator an, kriegt man das Grausen und kann verstehen, warum er Leute mit Übergear braucht - er hat nämlich Gammelzeugs an und will sich Epix holen durch den Einsatz anderer.

Diese Leute sind dann nicht mal in der Lage ein A zu vergeben, brauchen 5 Minuten um auf eine Frage zu antworten und wenn es dann darum geht, den Raid zu leiten, Bosstaktiken zu besprechen kommt immer ein: "Also ich war hier noch nie, mach Du das dochmal, wie man sieht, warst Du schonmal hier".

Solange aber nicht wieder dahin zurückgekehrt wird, daß man sich seine frischen 80er auch durch heroische Instanzen equipt, wird dieser Umstand immer weiter ausarten.

Für meinen Teil gehe ich in solche "Ausstattungsraids"nicht mehr mit - auch wenn Langeweile herrscht und PDk10 normal in der Gilde gar nicht mehr gegangen wird.


----------



## turalya (11. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...
> ...


Du hast deinen Char auch bei Ebay gekauft oder?
man muss scih in hero equippen um mehr dps zu machen du Held

und ich habe acuh kein Problem mit meinem t9 heiler mit "lowies" in heros zu gehen und bin weder eine WoW mumie noch hinten im Content


----------



## uguluk (11. November 2009)

Ein unerschöpfliches Thema. Natürlich hat jeder das Recht, seine Gruppe nach seinem persönlichen Gusto zusammen zu stellen. Aber dann die niedermachen, die diesen Ansprüchen nicht gerecht werden zeugt einfach nur von sozialer Inkompetenz.

ein kleines Beispiel:

Ich stehe gestern mit meinem Main in Dala und bekam Lust mal wieder BU zu machen. War da ja schon ewig nicht mehr drin. Also stelle ich meinen Schami Ele/Heal in die Suche. Ich werde auch kurz drauf angeflüstert: "Lust auf BU?"
Bin ja höflich, also hab ich geantwortet: "Ja, sonst würde ich ja wohl kaum in der Suche stehen. Als Heal oder als Ele?" Kommt erstmal ne Zeit nichts. Dann: "Wieviel DPS machst Du denn als Ele? Unter 3K brauchst Du nicht mit, dann schon eher als Heal." Man muss sich das mal vorstellen, der verlangt für BU 3k DPS. Ich hab ihm dann geantwortet: "Zwischen 4k und 5k, je nach Boss und Gruppe" und danach seine Einladung abgelehnt. Danach bin ich mit ein paar netten Neu 80ern in die Ini. Wir hatten viel Spass, einen Wipe und ich 4 neue Leute auf der FL. 

Ach ja, wir waren wieder in Dala, da hat der gute Mann noch immer Leute ab 3k DPS für BU gesucht. 


Wer hatte die Ini wohl schneller durch, der mit dem DPS-Wahn, oder der, der nicht auf DPS schaut. Ich spiel nun auch schon einige Jahre, aber so wie das in den letzten Monaten abgeht mit diesem DPS Geseiere ist es nicht mehr schön. 

Aber bei vielen, die nur auf DPS aus sind, braucht man sich nur die Namen anschauen. Ob das nun Gegenspieler von HE-Man sind, oder eine Unmenge von Sonderzeichen im Namen tragen, bei vielen (nicht bei allen) denkt man wirklich, das Hirn hat mit 13 aufgehört zu arbeiten.


----------



## Meeragus (11. November 2009)

naja die möglichkeiten zur auswahlt in der umfage hätten auch mal besser bedacht werden können als einfach eine hin zu klatschen...

Ich habe mal gevotet für: nein iss mir egal.Reicht ja wenn ich 4k fahre

da es mir egal ist...dennoch fahre ich keine 4k...naja mir blieb ja keine andere möglichkeit!


----------



## baummi (11. November 2009)

Hihi.Gestern Daylies gemacht mit T9 Leuten. Schön entspannt. Alle um die 4 K DPS. Super Tank. Durchgerannt. Fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AC_Mcleod (11. November 2009)

Ich gehe am liebsten mit einer "guten" Gruppe in Instanzen. So, und jetzt wirds subjektiv was wirklich "gut" ist.

Für mich ist eine Gruppe gut, wenn sie aus höflichen und netten Leuten besteht die sich gegenseitig respektiert und die Spass an der Sache haben. Ob diese jetzt 5k DPS machen, oder nur 1k ist sowas von egal. Ich hatte wärend 2 Stunden wipen in einer Instanz schon mehr freude als bei einer raiderfahrenen Gruppe die nach jeden Kill ihr DMG-Meter posten und nach 20 Min. beim Endboss waren..

Deswegen sind mir die DPS sowas von egal. Nette Leute über alles!


----------



## Manney (11. November 2009)

AC_Mcleod schrieb:


> Ich gehe am liebsten mit einer "guten" Gruppe in Instanzen. So, und jetzt wirds subjektiv was wirklich "gut" ist.
> 
> Für mich ist eine Gruppe gut, wenn sie aus höflichen und netten Leuten besteht die sich gegenseitig respektiert und die Spass an der Sache haben. Ob diese jetzt 5k DPS machen, oder nur 1k ist sowas von egal. Ich hatte wärend 2 Stunden wipen in einer Instanz schon mehr freude als bei einer raiderfahrenen Gruppe die nach jeden Kill ihr DMG-Meter posten und nach 20 Min. beim Endboss waren..
> 
> Deswegen sind mir die DPS sowas von egal. Nette Leute über alles!



Kann mich der Meinung von AC_Mcleod nur anschließen.

Klar gefällt es mir besser relativ zügig durch eine Hero Ini zu kommen. 
Bestimmt ist es ein entspannter Run wenn keiner stirbt, der Healer immer mit fast vollem Mana rumläuft und die Mobs den Tank nur ein wenig pieksen...

Aber was bringt mir der tolle Run wenn:

- die Leute unter aller Sau sin
- keiner während der ganzen Ini irgendwas im Chat schreibt
- wenn einer keine 2 oder 3 k dps fährt sofort gemeckert wird
- niemand sich nen Fehler erlauben darf weil sonst gleich n riesen Aufstand gemacht wird und die Leute sich gegenseitig beschimpfen

Da is für mich der Spaß am Spiel absolut vorbei. Da sind mir Leute die nicht so gut equipped aber dafür einfach freundlich und nett sind 10x lieber!

Beispiel:

Gestern schnell Turm Hero gegangen. Der Tank war eigentlich DD und der Rest der Truppe frisch 80 oder nicht gut equipped.
Ich entschloss mich kurzerhand als Tank mitzukommen. 

Ich hatte als Tank schlussendlich mehr Dmg gemacht als die DD´s.
Keiner der DD´s kam über 2k dps hinaus. 

Aber:

- Ich musste trotzdem nicht einmal eine Regpause machen
- Trotz einiger Tode der Leute wurde keiner ausfällig und hat andre Mitspieler angeschnauzt
- Im Endeffekt haben wir auch nur 10-15 Minuten länger gebraucht als ne "Imba" Gruppe

----> *Und das Wichtigste*: Ich musste mich nicht über absolut unfreundliche Menschen aufregen sondern hatte eine nette Konversation mit den Gruppenmitgliedern.

So gefällts mir definitiv besser. Irgendwann is jeder frisch 80.

Greetz Manney


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

Manney sehs doch mal realistisch. Ich sehs auch als normal und höfflich hallo zu sagen, wenn ich einer Gruppe joinen. Auch kann man mal Trashtalk mit den anderen betreiben (achtung, alles nur aus meiner Sicht). ABER ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn ausser 'hallo' nichts geschrieben wird, weil im Grunde ist man eh maximal 20min mit denjenigen in einer Gruppe und dann tschüss. Natürlich kann man mal öfter zufällig in der selben Gruppe landen, dann ändert sich der Status von unbekannt auf "hey mit dem war ich doch gestern schon in ner grp". Aber offen gesagt bei ca 6000 Spielern pro Server reichen mir meine Bekanntschaften aus der Gilde und die der FL, ohne das jetzt böse zu meinen. Und deshalb mag ichs auch gerne mit ner guten Grp schnell und unproblematisch durchzurushen. Zumal ich eh keine Marken mehr brauche und wenn dann nur wegen jemand anderem dabei bin. Ich für mich geh keine Heroinis mehr, ausser der Daily.


----------



## echterman (11. November 2009)

Albra schrieb:


> mir fehlt die option mit "egal hauptsache keine gogogoleute" da ich mit meinen jungs die meisten heros eh zu 4 legen kann ist einer der nich ganz so gut ist auch kein beinbruch



uns geht es genauso, inis zu viert machen ist drin aber wir nehmen immer kleine(frisch lvl 80 spieler) aus der gilde mit. weil die großen eh kein eq mehr draus brauchen und da kann jemand der firsch 80 ist und viel mehr nutzen vom eq hat alles haben... hab ich kein problem mit. jeder hat klein angefangen. naja außer die die bei ebay vorstellig geworden sind um nen char ect. zu kaufen. die haben dann T9 an und machen 1,5k dps weil se irgendwas drücken was gerade da ist. mir ist wichtiger das die leute zum richtigen zeitpunkt das richtige tun und das vorwärtskommen nicht durch dummheit ect. aufhalten. und ich spiel auch gerne den erklärbär wenn jemand sagt: ich war hier noch nie.

mir sind spieler lieber die alles tun um den erfolg der gruppe zu ermöglichen als komische DPSgeile leute die meckern wenn ein tank in hero ini nicht 35k ubbuffed liefe hat und dann leaven.


----------



## Manney (11. November 2009)

KingPin2009 schrieb:


> Manney sehs doch mal realistisch. Ich sehs auch als normal und höfflich hallo zu sagen, wenn ich einer Gruppe joinen. Auch kann man mal Trashtalk mit den anderen betreiben (achtung, alles nur aus meiner Sicht). ABER ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn ausser 'hallo' nichts geschrieben wird, weil im Grunde ist man eh maximal 20min mit denjenigen in einer Gruppe und dann tschüss. Natürlich kann man mal öfter zufällig in der selben Gruppe landen, dann ändert sich der Status von unbekannt auf "hey mit dem war ich doch gestern schon in ner grp". Aber offen gesagt bei ca 6000 Spielern pro Server reichen mir meine Bekanntschaften aus der Gilde und die der FL, ohne das jetzt böse zu meinen. Und deshalb mag ichs auch gerne mit ner guten Grp schnell und unproblematisch durchzurushen. Zumal ich eh keine Marken mehr brauche und wenn dann nur wegen jemand anderem dabei bin. Ich für mich geh keine Heroinis mehr, ausser der Daily.



In gewisser Hinsicht hast du auch Recht mit deiner Sicht der Dinge. 
Jedoch muss ich dazu sagen, dass einige Leute in meiner FL eben wegen solchen HC-Runs oder Raids in selbiger stehen...
Und mit diesen Leute bin ich derzeit desöfteren z.B. in PDK unterwegs weil sich sozusagen eine Ingame-Freundschaft gebildet hat  
Ich spreche hier auch nicht von einer Person. Das sind schon n paar...

(Gut die meisten von diesen Leuten sind doch relaitv gut ausgestattet und wissen ihre Chars zu spielen jedoch war das ja auch nicht immer so)

Greetz Manney


----------



## Vanitra (11. November 2009)

Orang schrieb:


> Letztens Burg: mit von der partie: ein dudu 800dps, die ingvar lag nach gefühlten 18 min (glaub es waren 20)


Wenn der Boss 18 Minuten bei dir dauert, dann war wohl der Dudu mit seinen 800 DPS noch der beste bei euch. Der Boss hat nicht soviel HP das der Kampf 18 Minuten dauern könnte, egal wieviel DPS gemacht werden. Selbst wenn ich 2 DDs mit 500 DPS dabei habe, baller ich den alleine in max 2 Minuten um, wenn der Tank und der Heiler so lang durchalten. Ich glaub dir kein Wort. Komplett erfunden.


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

Jo, is bei mir ned anders Manney. Aber irgendwann reichen auch die aus der FL, um ne Hero zu bestreiten. Offen gesagt hatte ich am Ende soviele Leute in der FL, dass ich die Teils garnichtmehr auseinander halten konnte^^ Und die meisten kennt man eh, ohne sie auf der FL zu haben.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (11. November 2009)

ich komme nicht drum rum zu fühlen dass hier eigentlich die GLEICHE Argumentationslinie von beiden Seiten benutzt wird.
Natürlich mit kleineren Abweichungen.

Beispiel:
Mein Main braucht nichts mehr. (beide EQs T9,25 full)
80er Twinks habe ich keine. Lvln mag ich aktuell nicht.
Gold habe ich ca 20k...

Ich Angle also mal wieder und bin in Sng nach daily. Weil: für Uni schon gelernt, draussen scheiss Wetter, nix zu tun.
Kurz darauf kommt n Invite und ich nehme an.
Ich bin keine 4 Sekunden in der Grp da melden doch die ersten Leute Anspruch auf XY Items an. Soweit kein Problem.
Ich erkläre kurz dass die Needer einfach Need würfeln sollen. Daily scheint wohl Kahet zu sein also erkläre ich kurz,
dass ich nichts mehr brauche und es vorziehen würde zum Endboss zu rushen (also inkl. Endboss 2 Bosse zu legen).
Das ist für alle anscheinend ok (es meldet sich kein Gegenvotum). Ich bin froh und zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist es mir egal
wie viele DPS die DDs machen.
Iniport angenommen und drinnen am durchbuffen.
Wir kämpfen uns unseren Weg zum ersten Boss. 1 DD macht runde 3k DPS, 1 macht rund 2,4k und 1 ist auf 800 abgerutscht.
Das ist der, der auch das Item XY wollte. Ich denke mir noch nicht viel, weise ihn diskret darauf hin, er solle sich doch bemühen
etwas mehr Schaden zu fahren. Der Betroffene (ein DK) meint das ginge nicht, sonst würde er Aggro ziehen (klar mit Frostpräsi).
Ich weise ihn auch dezent darauf hin. Er meint darauf hin, er sei Tank und komme nur als DD mit weil er sich EQen lassen will für 
sein DD-Gear. Und HIER beginnt mein Problem:
da fehlt einem Spieler offensichtlich der Anstant das am Anfang der ini zu sagen.
Durch fehlenden Skill schafft er es nicht mal Frostpräsi auszuschalten.
Er will sich einfach durchziehen lassen und nicht selber was tun (sonst würde er ja wohl tanken!)
Muss ich mir sowas antun?
Bin ich ehrlich genötigt (und die 3 anderen Spieler der Gruppe ebenso) eine faktische 0-Leistung zu goutieren?
Klar nun ist es zu spät, ich kann ihn nur noch Kicken oder auf Igno setzen. Eins von beidem werd ich auch sicher tun.
nun ist es mir glücklicherweise erlaubt, dank meinem EQ, 1-2 Solcher Leute noch erfolgreich durchzuschleiffen.
Mit schlechter EQten Spielern sieht das anders aus.
Ich stelle mir vor:
1 T9,25 EQter Tank oder Heal geht mit einer Gruppe PDC HC die vom Gear her vllt nach Naxx könnte.
Der Spielskill verhält sich zusätzlich ähnlich wie bei dem von mir genannten DK.
Diese Grp wird PDC HC wenn überhaupt mit vielen Wipes schaffen. Mir macht das keinen Spass.
Nicht mit Leuten von denen ich noch nie was gehört habe.
Trotzdem suche ich nicht nach 3+k DPSler für Heros aber wenn ich die Spieler nicht kenne oder sie in einer Gilde sind,
die nicht gerade für spielerische Qualität bekannt ist, dann frage ich dezent nach.


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Wenn der Boss 18 Minuten bei dir dauert, dann war wohl der Dudu mit seinen 800 DPS noch der beste bei euch. Der Boss hat nicht soviel HP das der Kampf 18 Minuten dauern könnte, egal wieviel DPS gemacht werden. Selbst wenn ich 2 DDs mit 500 DPS dabei habe, baller ich den alleine in max 2 Minuten um, wenn der Tank und der Heiler so lang durchalten. Ich glaub dir kein Wort. Komplett erfunden.



Die Betonung lag wohl auf " gefühlten 18 Minuten"


----------



## Styleazubi (11. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...



Wie ich Leute wie dich hasse... nicht persönlich gemeint! Aber wer so argumentiert, hats nicht anders verdient. Auch du hast mal klein angefangen und nicht direkt deine x k dps gefahren. hat da jemand rumgemeckert? Wenn der Rest der Grp diesen einen low dps'ler nicht kompensieren kann, dann liegt es wohl nicht nur an dem einen...

Und zu deiner Stunde in Burg kann ich auch nur sagen --> OMG.
Selbst frisch 80 biste da in ner halben Stunde durch...

Tschö


----------



## Klirk (11. November 2009)

Meistens ist in jeder Hero ein guter healer oder Tank dabei und das langt.
Im übrigen kann jeder der 245 Platte hat im Offgear ne hero tanken wenn der Heiler gut ist. (ja vllt net die ganze ini aber da geht recht viel ^^ auch wenn der Tank low hp ist einfach mal todesgriff spamen und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehrlich gesagt ist mir seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr passiert das sich ne hero grp mangels dps aufgelöst hat.

Aber ich find das geil durch eine ini durchzurushen. Man macht sich das ganze künstlich schwerer für alle beteiligten (20 mobs pullen) einfach mehr action 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Pdk 10 mit 245 gear is sowass von langweilig... (Champions in 1min30-40sec)

Fazit: auch mit ner schlechteren Gruppe Clearen is locker aber mit high eq machts auch spass !


----------



## Vanitra (11. November 2009)

Die Stunde kommt davon das 3 "gogogo" Drängler dabei sind die fehlpullen und damit die Gruppe x-mal whipen lassen. Also die ganz großen Profis.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (11. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Die Betonung lag wohl auf " gefühlten 18 Minuten"




Oder 18 Minuten nach betreten der Instanz.


----------



## Visssion (11. November 2009)

also in hero inis find ichs bissl lächerlich wenn man nach dps frägt :< ich mein wofür geht man in hero inis ? genau um sein equip zu verbessern und nich um 5k dps zu fahren ..


----------



## Premutos (11. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> wer mit gebrechen in ne hero ini geht würde ich auch nicht mit nehmen ;D
> 
> da jeder weiß das destro im mom den meisten dmg fährt ;D
> 
> mfg



Noch.... und abgesehen davon geh ich momentan erst recht als Gebrechenshexer in Hcs. Zumindest wenn ich die Tanks nich kenne.
Ansonsten hab ich nach einen Feuersbrunst krit nämlich instant Aggro und ich mache trotz Questbelohnung Miese wegen zu hoher Repkosten-.-
Stört mich aber auch nicht, da ich eh lieber Gebrechenshexer spiele und mit 2,8k im gesamt dmg und je nach Boss so um die 3,6k auch nich sooo wenig dps fahre. Zumindest bin ich oft genug noch 1. im dmg und das obwohl ich nich die 5kdps destro specc nutze

@topic

Gestern z.B. hab ich rndm grp gesucht für Daily. Vorm invite wurde ich gefragt, wieviel dps ich mache... also bei Raids kann ich das noch verstehen, aber bei Dailies? Habe nicht geantwortet und ne andere Grp genommen.. und bestimmt nicht, weil ich zu wenig dmg mache sondern einfach weil mir solche Leute zu blöd sind..


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. November 2009)

gerne, aber warum 3,5k dps? nehm doch noch nen dritten und vierten DD mit, warum zu dritt gehen?

mal im Ernst: wer für heros ein dps-minimum will sollte seinen account löschen, wer nen Tank nach der HP beurteilt übrigens auch.


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> mal im Ernst: wer für heros ein dps-minimum will sollte seinen account löschen


Ok ich lösche meinen Acc und du ziehst dafür den 600 dps Schurken durch pdc hero, den ich letztens dabei hatte. Und jetzt komm nicht mit "600dps hat der nicht gefahren. du übertreibst" ich sag nur:
- keine Verzauberung
- keine Sockelsteine
- 3 Attacken Rotation der schlechtesten Sorte


----------



## Vanitra (11. November 2009)

Und das merkt man erst beim Endboss? Und vorher schaut man ihn nicht an?


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

Nein!
den die Kernaussage einiger in diesem Thread ist doch, dass man jeden neuen 80 mitnehmen soll, egal wie dieser quipt ist .
/ironie off

nun zur wahrheit:
1. ja,war mein fehler, hab mir die anderen nicht angeguckt, hab mich auf den gruppenleiter verlassen gehabt


----------



## krabamboli (11. November 2009)

Erst mal Hallo zusammen,



wen ich mir das so durchlese komme ich aus dem Kopfschütteln bei einigen Beiträgen nicht mehr raus.



Ich kann diese DPS Gerede net mehr hören. Echt das nervt immer wen ich in der Suche mit meinem WL bin kommt das Geflüster „ eh du was machst du den an DPS. Je nach Tagesform bekommt er entweder keine oder eine blöde Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Keine Frage im Schlachtzug ist es was anderes und da finde ich es auch sehr ärgerlich wen die Angaben dann nicht stimmen.



Wen ich Dailys mache und nicht mit der Gilde gehe dann nehme ich gerne new 80 mit die haben wenigstens was von dem Zeug was da dropt und freuen sich.  Außerdem war ich als jung Hexe auch immer froh wen ich ein bissel Support bekommen hab.



Eine Frage hab ich noch : wieso nehmen sich hier Leute das Recht raus einem Hexenmeister zu erzählen das er seinen WL nicht spielen kann nur weil er eine andere Skillung hat?  

Wen man seinen WL spielen kann dann mit jeder Skillung und Ja ich weis das der meisten Schaden durch Destr. gefahren wird aber trotzdem. Frechheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> da fehlt einem Spieler offensichtlich der Anstant das am Anfang der ini zu sagen.
> Durch fehlenden Skill schafft er es nicht mal Frostpräsi auszuschalten.
> Er will sich einfach durchziehen lassen und nicht selber was tun (sonst würde er ja wohl tanken!)
> Muss ich mir sowas antun?



nein. Ganz einfaches Mittel: im GRUPPENCHAT (nicht wispern sowas) den Honk freundlich bitten.
"ey UberR0xxordeathDK, mach doch deine Frostpräsi aus. Dann kannst auch ordentlich Schaden fahren, ohne das du Aggro ziehst"
da dann meist die andern Kommentare wie "jo - das wär ja mal ne Idee xD" etc schreiben hat er garnicht mehr die Chance, seinen Idiotenstandpunkt beizubehalten. die meisten wissens einfach nicht besser.


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

krabamboli schrieb:


> bin kommt das Geflüster „ eh du was machst du den an DPS. Je nach Tagesform bekommt er entweder keine oder eine blöde Antwort.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und an anderer Stelle wird sich über das schlechte Verhalten der Community beschwert -.-


----------



## krabamboli (11. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und an anderer Stelle wird sich über das schlechte Verhalten der Community beschwert -.-




warum soll bei einem Run durch den Turm sagen was ich an DPS fahre? Meistens fragen die Leute die selber 800 dps machen.


----------



## Duexer (11. November 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Wenn der Boss 18 Minuten bei dir dauert, dann war wohl der Dudu mit seinen 800 DPS noch der beste bei euch. Der Boss hat nicht soviel HP das der Kampf 18 Minuten dauern könnte, egal wieviel DPS gemacht werden. Selbst wenn ich 2 DDs mit 500 DPS dabei habe, baller ich den alleine in max 2 Minuten um, wenn der Tank und der Heiler so lang durchalten. Ich glaub dir kein Wort. Komplett erfunden.




Hui, bist du krass!!!! Ich bin gerade vor Ehrfurcht vom Stuhl gefallen!!!


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

@Krabamboli und andere Hexer mit gleichen Problemen
Öhh, also ich habe nie gesagt du sollst als Hexe auf Destro gehen. Das war genau eine Person, die das schrieb. Ich sagte lediglich ne Fausregel, die du genauso aufs Gebrechen umwälzen kannst. Und an statt zu sagen, pahhhh ich mach was ich will, solltest du vlt einfach mal die negativen Vibes ablegen und dir meinen Post als Tip reinziehen. Du kannst als Hexe mit Gebrechen/Destro/Dämo dich ärgern, dass deine DoTs bei Trash ned zum tragen kommen, oder du hörst auf meinen Tip und probierst es einfach mal, bevor wie gesagt zu sagen "pahh ich mach was ich will". Und das an alle Hexer, die damit ein Proble haben. Geht bei der nächsten Trashmobgruppe her, packt euch das letzte Target aus der Reihenfolge, setzt dem eine Saat drauf und während die Saat castet klickt ihr schon Feuerregen. Und anschliessend postet mir bitte das Ergebnis. Ich weiss, es widerstrebt einigen zu bomben, aber was wollt ihr machen? a) habt ihr teils zu gutes Equip um auf den billo Mobs Fokus zu machen und b) hat Blizz die Mobs dermassen vereinfacht, dass man heutzutage nunmal bombt, egal in welcher Ini, wenns nicht gerade Ulduar ist. Wie gesagt, ich schreibe den Tip nicht, weil ich hier irgendwen dissen will. Ich spiel selbst ne Hexe unter anderem und es tut mir in der Hexerseele weh, wenn ich sehen muss, dass manche Probleme haben, wo keine sein sollten. Wie gesagt versucht meinen Tip und schreibt mir dann plsssss die Ergebnisse^^


----------



## Regine55 (11. November 2009)

Ich versteh gar die Aufregung hier. Wenn ich ne Gruppe aufmache, kann ich doch die Ansprüche stellen wie ich will. Wenn ich will, dass alle dd´s 4 k dps dann haben alle 4k zu machen. Wenn ich will, dass alle Mitglieder Rosa Kleider tragen in der Inni, dann haben sie das zu machen. Wenn jmd ein Problem damit hat, dann sollen sie nicht in meine Gruppe komme. steht doch jeden frei, sich den Bedingungen anzupassen oder eben nicht.


----------



## Terinder (11. November 2009)

Ich bin echt froh, dass es auf meinem Server noch sehr gesittet zugeht und auch jeder für Heros mitgenommen wird. Aufs Equipment kommts schon lange nicht mehr an dort..


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

krabamboli schrieb:


> warum soll bei einem Run durch den Turm sagen was ich an DPS fahre? Meistens fragen die Leute die selber 800 dps machen.



Hab ich ja nicht verlangt. Du könntest aber eine freundliche Absage formulieren, stattdessen lässt du sie auf eine Antwort warten oder beleidigst sie noch.


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. November 2009)

Terinder schrieb:


> Ich bin echt froh, dass es auf meinem Server noch sehr gesittet zugeht und auch jeder für Heros mitgenommen wird. Aufs Equipment kommts schon lange nicht mehr an dort..



xD das kann dann aber kein Blizzardserver mehr sein


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar die Aufregung hier. Wenn ich ne Gruppe aufmache, kann ich doch die Ansprüche stellen wie ich will. Wenn ich will, dass alle dd´s 4 k dps dann haben alle 4k zu machen. Wenn ich will, dass alle Mitglieder Rosa Kleider tragen in der Inni, dann haben sie das zu machen. Wenn jmd ein Problem damit hat, dann sollen sie nicht in meine Gruppe komme. steht doch jeden frei, sich den Bedingungen anzupassen oder eben nicht.



Lass mich deine 4k dps Ballerina sein!
ja du hast aus meiner Sicht auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## derboemelte (11. November 2009)

also erstmal find ich es nich sozial zu sagen du fährst keine 4k dps du kommst nicht mit

aber um hier nach ein beispiel mal auf zu greifen das manche ini ja dann länger dauert
herr gott das is ein spiel
wenn ich dieses spiel spielen will nehm ich mir zeit dafür
wenn ich ne ini durchrushen will frag mein fl oder in meiner gilde

klar
das eine beispiel versteh ich hier auch
das man nich da rein geht um andere zu eqipen
zumindest keine randoms^^
(ich geh schon 2 wochen mit nehm kumpel mit einer festen grp pdc hero weil er schultern braucht *würg*)

aber ich guck mir die leute nicht vorher an
is mir auch total egal wie viel dps die fahren
solange wir die instanz schaffen

und wipen kannst auch mit nehr gpr aus 3 5k dps dds einem 50k tank und einem derbsten healer 
wenn man in iwelche grp reinrennt
oder der tank durch nen zufall nicht sieht das der healer nen add am arsch hat is das ganze auch schnell vorbei

und ich glaube es dauert länger 
eine grp zu suchen die derbst dps fährt
als einfach schnell ne grp zusammen zu stellen wo auch leute mit nur 800 dps drin sind

erfahrungsbericht
ich will hero dayli machen
im /2er chat sind 2 posts
der erste 
suchen 4k dd für dayli hero
und der 2te
suchen dd für dayli hero
soo
ich bin in die 2te gegangen
wir sind schnell durch gewesen
obwohl wenig dps da waren
danach portal dala
und das erste was ich sehe
suchen 4k dps dd für dayli hero
von der selben person

der wohlgemerkt selbst nicht gut eqipt war und selbst glaub ich nicht an die 4 k dps ran kommt


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. November 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar die Aufregung hier. Wenn ich ne Gruppe aufmache, kann ich doch die Ansprüche stellen wie ich will. Wenn ich will, dass alle dd´s 4 k dps dann haben alle 4k zu machen. Wenn ich will, dass alle Mitglieder Rosa Kleider tragen in der Inni, dann haben sie das zu machen. Wenn jmd ein Problem damit hat, dann sollen sie nicht in meine Gruppe komme. steht doch jeden frei, sich den Bedingungen anzupassen oder eben nicht.



dann wundere dich nicht, wenn viele Leute von sich selbst den Anspruch haben, Leute wie dich in ihrer Ignoreliste zu sammeln.

"Ich Ich Ich, die andern vier haben sich anzupassen, oder sie können gehen". das nennt man dann wohl egozentrisch und/oder narzistisch


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> dann wundere dich nicht, wenn viele Leute von sich selbst den Anspruch haben, Leute wie dich in ihrer Ignoreliste zu sammeln.
> 
> "Ich Ich Ich, die andern vier haben sich anzupassen, oder sie können gehen". das nennt man dann wohl egozentrisch und/oder narzistisch



Wenn ich bei Leuten auf die Ignore komme, weil sie nicht in mein Gruppensuche-Schema passen, dann bin ich nicht alzu traurig drüber. Mit solchen Menschen möchte ich dann eh nicht unterwegs sein.


----------



## krabamboli (11. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Hab ich ja nicht verlangt. Du könntest aber eine freundliche Absage formulieren, stattdessen lässt du sie auf eine Antwort warten oder beleidigst sie noch.



wen die Frage genau so kommt wie ich geschrieben hab „_ eh du was machst du den an DPS._dann bekommt er die beschriebene Reagtion wen jemand nett anfragt und mir im besten Fall noch mitteilt warum er das wissen will ( zb. er war noch nie im Turm oder ist noch grün oder oder oder ) dann kannst du dir sicher sein das ich so gut er zogen bin das er eine Antwort erhält.

@ Kingpin danke für deinen Tip, mich nervt es einfach das es Leute gibt die sofort einen WL abstempeln nur weil er nicht Destro spielt. Ich spiele Destro  schon lange und wen du was zum Bomben  hast sag mir wo ich kommen :-)

Gestern bei Ony waren vier WL´s drei auf Destro und einer auf Gebrechen. Der Gebrechen WL hat den SZ gerade betreten schon ging das gemecker los und am Ende war er bezüglich DPS besser als die beiden Destro die im Vorfeld so die Welle geschoben haben.


----------



## Rolandos (11. November 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar die Aufregung hier. Wenn ich ne Gruppe aufmache, kann ich doch die Ansprüche stellen wie ich will. Wenn ich will, dass alle dd´s 4 k dps dann haben alle 4k zu machen. Wenn ich will, dass alle Mitglieder Rosa Kleider tragen in der Inni, dann haben sie das zu machen. Wenn jmd ein Problem damit hat, dann sollen sie nicht in meine Gruppe komme. steht doch jeden frei, sich den Bedingungen anzupassen oder eben nicht.




Super, man sollte schonmal die kräftigen Männer, mit der viel zu großen Jacke bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klassischer Fall von Größenwahn.


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> dann wundere dich nicht, wenn viele Leute von sich selbst den Anspruch haben, Leute wie dich in ihrer Ignoreliste zu sammeln.
> 
> "Ich Ich Ich, die andern vier haben sich anzupassen, oder sie können gehen". das nennt man dann wohl egozentrisch und/oder narzistisch



Nein, das nennt man individuelles Spielempfinden. 
Beispiel:
Ich leite einen Naxx-Fun-Raid bei dem nur grünes Equip getragen werden darf. Ein T9 equippter Spieler schreibt mich an, ob er bei dem Run mitkommen kann. Ich sage ihm, dass die BEdingung aber ist, nur grünes Equip zu tragen. Wenn er mich dafür auf ignore setzt ist das also ok? und ich bin ein Egoist, weil ich das Grün-Equipt-Naxx-gehen als Spielspaß ansehen und Mitspieler suche, die genauso denken?


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

krabamboli schrieb:


> wen die Frage genau so kommt wie ich geschrieben hab „_ eh du was machst du den an DPS._dann bekommt er die beschriebene Reagtion wen jemand nett anfragt und mir im besten Fall noch mitteilt warum er das wissen will ( zb. er war noch nie im Turm oder ist noch grün oder oder oder ) dann kannst du dir sicher sein das ich so gut er zogen bin das er eine Antwort erhält.



Gut, dann haben wir verschiedene Vorstellungen vom Formulierungsniveau. Ich kann an „_ eh du was machst du den an DPS" _nichts negatives feststellen. Und wenn du ihn auf die Frage keine Antwort gibst, hat er ja quasi auch keine Möglichkeit, dir mitzuteilen, warum er das wissen möchte


----------



## derboemelte (11. November 2009)

ich seh das problem auch teil darin das die leute von sich selbst viel zu überzeugt sind
ich bin ein guter tank also muss die grp auch gut sein

wie gesagt viel spaß beim suchen
ich glaube kaum das es in wow viele leute gibt die sich ieinem dahergelaufenden rdm unterwerfen werden
und er ihr herrscher in der grp wird

ich meine klar wenn man sowas suchen will sollen sie doch
aber so ein scheiß wie das mit den rosa kleidchen
sorry
wenn dir leute darauf antworten die dann mitwollen
kein ding aber in einer grp zu sagen so ihr zieht jetzt rosa kleidchen an und wer nich will der kann gehen
is ja schon fast wie in einer diktatur oO

das is nen spiel herr gott xD


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

derboemelte schrieb:


> n
> kein ding aber in einer grp zu sagen so ihr zieht jetzt rosa kleidchen an und wer nich will der kann gehen
> is ja schon fast wie in einer diktatur oO



Und wenn ich in nem Random Raid als Leiter sage, dass es nur einen Need Wurf gibt, ist es dann auch eine Diktatur?


----------



## yxc.net (11. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Gut, dann haben wir verschiedene Vorstellungen vom Formulierungsniveau. Ich kann an &#8222;_ eh du was machst du den an DPS" _nichts negatives feststellen. Und wenn du ihn auf die Frage keine Antwort gibst, hat er ja quasi auch keine Möglichkeit, dir mitzuteilen, warum er das wissen möchte



Dann lern lesen...
Wie würdest du es denn finden, wenn du ( mal ein Beispiel aus dem Rl ) ein Vorstellungsgespräch hast und der Aufnahmeprüfer fragt dich jedes mal, eh du was hast du für ne Note in Fach x.
Würdest du dir nach einer Zeit nich doof vorkommen?

Nur weil du schön versteckt im Inet vor deinem Monitor sitzt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass du nicht vernünftigt äußern sollst.

yxc


----------



## War-Rock (11. November 2009)

Das thema ist doch immer weider das selbe. Wer fragt denn immer nach dps? Nicht die alt eingesessenen MMOler, nein es sind die ganzen ehemaligen CS-kiddies, die jetzt anfang 20 sind und früher die ganze zeit tab gedrückt hatten um zu sehen welche "stats" sie hatten. Weil sie immer hinten standen obwohl sie den ganzen Tag gezockt haben, sind sie jetzt zu wow gegangen wo sie mit massig investierter zeit auch geiles equip bekommen. Jetzt werden natürlich die, die zwar skilltechnisch in der lage wären, aber nicht so viel zeit haben ausgeschlossen.

Lächerlich...

Auf der andern seite gibts mimimi, wenn 25er raids nicht genug leute zusammen kriegen, weil das equip wirklich fehlt. Klar, weil alte spieler hören auf, aber neue spieler können nicht nachkommen. Ohne glück zu haben und zufällig gezogen zu werden oder so dreist zu sein und sich einfach ziehen zu lassen ist nachequippen sehr schwierig. Über marken ist es einfach langweilig. Wer will denn einen monat lang die immer gleichen inis machen. Also ich nicht...


----------



## derboemelte (11. November 2009)

in einem raid müssen regeln ja da sein
wobei ich in einem solchen raid wie du ihn beschreibst auch nicht mitgehen würde
aber das is ne andere geschichte

nur wenn man sagt 3k dps mindestens
dann grenzt man andere spieler damit aus
warum sollte ich sowas tun
sind andere spieler wie ich auch
für mich is jeder spieler erstmal gleich
solange bis er sich für mich negativ zeigt
und da zählen dps nicht dazu

dps sind so wichtig wie füßpilz

sind nur ein paar zahlen
mehr nicht

meine dps hängen zum beispiel auch von proks in meiner skillung ab
sei es feuer oder arkan oder frost
wenn du in arkan nie nen geschosssalve proc hast sind deine dps auch low
dann hängt crit und tempowertung mit drin und und und
ich hab in einer 5er grp zwischen 35 und 43% auf crit
je nach zusammenstellung
und trotzdem crit ich an manchen tagen sogut wie gar nicht
und fahr dann vielleicht dadurch statt 3 nur 2 k dps
dann geht die welt für dich unter oder
scheiße keine 3k dps will ich in meiner grp nich haben

und das teils für hero inis oder naxx
die normaler weise da sind um eqip für später zu farmen


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Dann lern lesen...
> Wie würdest du es denn finden, wenn du ( mal ein Beispiel aus dem Rl ) ein Vorstellungsgespräch hast und der Aufnahmeprüfer fragt dich jedes mal, eh du was hast du für ne Note in Fach x.
> Würdest du dir nach einer Zeit nich doof vorkommen?
> 
> ...



Ich würde mich wundern, wenn ich mich auf eine beispielsweise Mathematik lastige Berufsausschreibung bewerbe und der Aufnahmeprüfer würde sich nicht für meine Mathematikote interessieren. Der Vergleich hinkt aber auch etwas.
Denn der Aufnahmeprüfer muss ja vorher bekannt gegeben haben, dass er sich für die Note interessiert.

Man schreibt ja auch nicht erst wenn die Gruppe voll ist in den Chat "Achja, jeder der nach dem ersten Boss keine 4k dps hat wird gekickt"

Es ging um Regine55 Beitrag. Und wenn er eine Gruppe aufmacht, hat er auch das Recht, zu bestimmen wer mit darf, ob sich darauf welche bei ihm melden, ist eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Regine55 (11. November 2009)

@ Baru ich glaub wir sind die einzigen hier, die das Thema sachlich betrachten können...warum das so schwer nachvollziehbar ist, bleibt wohl ein Gehmeinis. 

Nochmal zu meinen rosa Kleidchen Theorie...diente doch nur zur Veranschaulichung. Es hat weder mit Diktatur zu tun, noch mit Egoismus. Ich passe die Gruppe einfach MEINEN Bedürfnissen an. Wer damit nicht klar kommt, zwing ich ja nciht zum mitkommen. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?

edith: das ist genauso wie in nen Raid. Jmd mach den Raid auf und sagt Item xy ist gesperrt, weil der Leader es braucht. Jetzt bleibt es doch jedem selbst überlassen, es zu akzeptieren und auf das Item zu passen oder er raidet halt nciht mit und sucht ne andere Raidgruppe. Ist es sozial? Eher nicht, aber der Leader kann machen was er will.


----------



## yxc.net (11. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und wenn er eine Gruppe aufmacht, hat er auch das Recht, zu bestimmen wer mit darf, ob sich darauf



Eben nicht, was hat er denn großen Erbracht? Er zahlt auch nur 13 Euro im Monat genau wie jeder andere der WoW spielt....
Du gehst doch auch nicht in eine Disco bezahlst 7 Euro Eintritt und dann sagt der Dj zu dir:

Du darfst nicht Tanzen, weil du das nicht kannst ! Darf er das entscheiden, nur weil er die Musik spielt? Nein!

Es geht nicht um das Beispiel sondern um das Prinzip...

yxc


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

derboemelte schrieb:


> in einem raid müssen regeln ja da sein
> wobei ich in einem solchen raid wie du ihn beschreibst auch nicht mitgehen würde
> aber das is ne andere geschichte



Also auf meinem Server ist es bei Random Raids Gang und Gebe. Aber hast Recht, andere Geschichte.




derboemelte schrieb:


> nur wenn man sagt 3k dps mindestens
> dann grenzt man andere spieler damit aus
> warum sollte ich sowas tun
> sind andere spieler wie ich auch
> ...


Bitte nicht verwechseln. Ich bin niemand, der in Dala steht und 3k dps für eine Hero verlangt. Ich möchte nur
meine Standpunkt zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich kein PRoblem damit habe, dass andere dies tun. Und so etwas mit einer
Diktatur zu vergleichen fand ich überspitzt.



derboemelte schrieb:


> dps sind so wichtig wie füßpilz
> sind nur ein paar zahlen
> mehr nicht


Das ist deine Meinung. Warum dürfen andere Spieler darin nicht ihren Spielspaß sehen?



derboemelte schrieb:


> und das teils für hero inis oder naxx
> die normaler weise da sind um eqip für später zu farmen


Richtig,  normalerweise . Wenn eine Gruppe von Spielern die Ini aber in einem bestimmten Zeitraum schaffen möchte oder aus welchen Grund auch immer, ist es doch deren Angelegenheit. 
Das ist meine Ansicht und so wie ich es interpretiert hab auch die von Regine55


----------



## J_0_T (11. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich würde mich wundern, wenn ich mich auf eine beispielsweise Mathematik lastige Berufsausschreibung bewerbe und der Aufnahmeprüfer würde sich nicht für meine Mathematikote interessieren. Der Vergleich hinkt aber auch etwas.
> Denn der Aufnahmeprüfer muss ja vorher bekannt gegeben haben, dass er sich für die Note interessiert.
> 
> Man schreibt ja auch nicht erst wenn die Gruppe voll ist in den Chat "Achja, jeder der nach dem ersten Boss keine 4k dps hat wird gekickt"
> ...



Ma so nebenbei... die können auch ungefragt  interesse an andere noten haben und dich ggf ganz nett drauf ansprechen.... So sondern sie ggf leute aus die zwar in einem Fach mega sind aber ansonsten ein verhalten haben wie toastbrot. also nicht wundern wenn die sich auch für andere sachen interessieren als mathe


----------



## Regine55 (11. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Richtig,  normalerweise . Wenn eine Gruppe von Spielern die Ini aber in einem bestimmten Zeitraum schaffen möchte oder aus welchen Grund auch immer, ist es doch deren Angelegenheit.
> Das ist meine Ansicht und so wie ich es interpretiert hab auch die von Regine55



That´s it!


----------



## derboemelte (11. November 2009)

ich hab das schon verstanden

ich hab dein beispiel nur etwas erweitert^^

und klar ihr könnt suchen was ihr wollt

nur kotzt es die community immer mehr an das teil leute anforderungen an sie stellen die
selbst incht besser sind

wie gesagt die meisten leute die im chat nach einer grp mit mindest dps suchen haben grünes eqip
oder fahren selbst nicht so viel

und außerdem stört es immer mehr leute das sie teils einfach ausgeschlossen werden
und das muss ja auhc nicht sein oder

aber wie gesagt
wenn es von anfang an klar is noch vor dem inv das bestimmt vorraussetzungen defordert sind
kein ding

ich glaube hier regen sich mehr leute darüber auf das sie aus grp geworfen werden nach dem ersten paar mobs oder dem ersten boss
weil der der grp/raidleiter der meinung is das reicht ihm nich


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Eben nicht, was hat er denn großen Erbracht? Er zahlt auch nur 13 Euro im Monat genau wie jeder andere der WoW spielt....
> Du gehst doch auch nicht in eine Disco bezahlst 7 Euro Eintritt und dann sagt der Dj zu dir:
> 
> Du darfst nicht Tanzen, weil du das nicht kannst ! Darf er das entscheiden, nur weil er die Musik spielt? Nein!
> ...


Noch hat er nichts großes erbracht. Und wenn er keine Spieler findet, die seine Einstellung nicht stört, dann wird auch nichts erbringen.
Aber es könnte doch sein, dass es soclhe Spieler gibt. Also warum sollte man es ihm von vornerein verbieten?

Ich finde deine Vergleiche sehr unpassend. Gut, nehmen wir eine virtuelle Disco. Jeder kann DJ(Gruppenleiter) sein und bestimmen, welche Personen in seinen Floor kommen dürfen. Was hindert dich jetzt daran:

a) selber DJ zu werden
b) einen DJ zu suchen, der dich so aktzeptierst, wie du bist.

und warum ist der DJ, der nur Leute mit weißem Hemd reinlässt, der Idiot, nur weil du grad nen schwarzes Shirt an hast?


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Ma so nebenbei... die können auch ungefragt  interesse an andere noten haben und dich ggf ganz nett drauf ansprechen.... So sondern sie ggf leute aus die zwar in einem Fach mega sind aber ansonsten ein verhalten haben wie toastbrot. also nicht wundern wenn die sich auch für andere sachen interessieren als mathe



Danke Dir! Durfte ich aber schon erleben, als ich mich für ein duales Studium beworben habe


----------



## yxc.net (11. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Noch hat er nichts großes erbracht. Und wenn er keine Spieler findet, die seine Einstellung nicht stört, dann wird auch nichts erbringen.
> Aber es könnte doch sein, dass es soclhe Spieler gibt. Also warum sollte man es ihm von vornerein verbieten?
> 
> Ich finde deine Vergleiche sehr unpassend. Gut, nehmen wir eine virtuelle Disco. Jeder kann DJ(Gruppenleiter) sein und bestimmen, welche Personen in seinen Floor kommen dürfen. Was hindert dich jetzt daran:
> ...



Regine und Du, ihr  wollt es einfach nicht verstehen...
Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es Verboten ist solche Anforderungen zu stellen. Ich verstehe einfach nur den Sinn nicht.
Wenn du WoW als Spielst siehst, dann nimmst du dir doch die Zeit dafür oder nicht? Dann kann es dir doch egal sein, ob du 5 Min länger in der Inze bist oder nicht.

Aber nur weil du keine Zeit für ein Spiel hast, wofür man Zeit braucht, sollt ihr noch lange keine Spieler ausgrenzen...

Prinzip > Beispiel


----------



## Benegeserit (11. November 2009)

also ich muss von glück sagen, dass auf unserem server dps anfragen für 5er hero inis noch nicht stattfinden
bzw. hab ich das noch nicht mitbekommen. 
wie hier schon oft erwähnt müssen frisch 80er hero inis machen um sich erstmal zu equipen.
weil, wie soll man sonst weiterkommen um nach naxx etc. mitgenommen zu werden,
was die nächte raid-ini wäre, außer satarion/ema. 10er..

wenn die leute dann meinen solche frisch 80er flamen zu müssen weil sie zu wenig dps fahren würden weil noch net full epic eq etc.,
was ja logisch ist, dann frag ich mich was mit den leuten eigentlich los ist? diese dps geilheit ist wirklich langsam nicht mehr schön,
ich frag mich wie das weitergehn soll in diesem spiel? kennt ihr nichts anderes mehr? ist es das einzige was euch noch einen kick gibt?
ist euer rl so beschissen/desolat das ihr irgendwas kompensieren müsst?

wow ist immernoch ein spiel was einer breiten masse an leuten spaß bringen soll... und wenn so egomatische dps geile profil neurosler mal ein bisschen soziale kompetenz an den tag bringen würden, 
vorausgesetzt man weiß was das ist... dann würde dieses spiel glaub vielen leuten mehr spaß machen, und sich zum teil net vorkommen wie die letzen deppen, nur weil so 
schwachmaten wie ihr ihnen das gefühl geben net gut genug zu sein. 
und es ist noch keiner dran gestorben mal jemanden zu helfen oder mal tipps zu geben wie man sich verbessern kann oder sonstiges, neee
da wird lieber geflamed und man versucht dem anderen zu vermitteln das er ein noob ist und am besten seinen char löschen soll...
kopfschüttel..

in diesem sinne


----------



## Lisko34 (11. November 2009)

Moin, 

also mir passt es auch wenn einer mehr dps macht und ein anderer wieder weniger.

Und da ich anscheinend auf einem sehr ruigen und gesitteten Server(Lothar) spiele kenne ich das mit dem Item Lock und den 
Hero-Dps-Geilen-Kiddies nicht.


Gruß Lisko


----------



## Lari (11. November 2009)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Nicht die alt eingesessenen MMOler, nein es sind die ganzen ehemaligen CS-kiddies, die jetzt anfang 20 sind und früher die ganze zeit tab gedrückt hatten um zu sehen welche "stats" sie hatten.


Ich zähle mich mal zu der "CS-Kiddy" Fraktion, habe es damals in der ESL/Stammkneipe gespielt und bin jetzt 25.
Kannst du mir erklären, was die DPS-Fragerei mit CounterStrike zu tun hat? Oder dem Alter?

Es ist richtig, dass jemand in seine Gruppe laden kann, was er will. Wenn er 3,5k DPS von jedem DD haben will, dann ist das nunmal seine Forderung. Ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt.
Diese DPS-Junkies sehe ich in einer Woche allerdings nur ein paar mal im Handelschat. Und reagiere garnicht drauf. Es hört sich hier manchmal so an, als gäbe es garkeine anderen Gruppen als diese. Absoluter Quatsch.

Als mein Twink 80 wurde habe ich spaßeshalber direkt umgeskillt auf meine voraussichtliche Raidskillung. Ab zur Bosspuppe und nachgeschaut: Auf Anhieb 1,4k DPS mit Levelequipment, also keinerlei besonderen Teile mit Hit oder dergleichen. 80er Puppe waren es etwa 2k+ DPS.
Ich bin PDC gegangen, habe mir dort ein paar Teile geholt, PDC Hero mehrmals die Woche, und relativ fix hatte ich ein schönes Startequip zum Raiden.
Ich stand mit dem Account-Bogen als Jäger im PDK 25er, grünes Schmuckstück, weder Schulter noch Kopfverzauberung. Randomraid übrigens. Niemand fragte mich nach meinem Equip, hier und da natürlich mal ein blöder Kommentar, die Leute waren nach den ersten Bossen aber dann wieder still. Einfach seine Klasse beherrschen, mitdenken, die Kämpfe überleben und schon wird niemand meckern.

Quintessenz des Ganzen:
Sehr schnell (< 7 Tage) ist man auf einem Equipstand, der einen die 3,5k DPS des Threaderstellers erreichen lässt, zumindest an Bossen. Vorausgesetzt man reizt die Klasse auch mit "schlechtem" Equip aus.
Desweiteren hält sich die DPS-Fragerei in Grenzen. Ich glaube kein einziger Raidleiter hat mich bisher nach DPS gefragt, geschweige denn jemand für Heros.
Es gibt genug Gruppen, die in die Heros ohne "equipcheck dala brunen" gehen, und wenn man dann mit weniger DPS als der Tank auffällt sollte man überlegen, ob man nicht vielleicht erstmal dieTheorie der Praxis vorziehen sollte.




> Aber nur weil du keine Zeit für ein Spiel hast, wofür man Zeit braucht, sollst ihr noch lange keine Spieler ausgrenzen...


Sie grenzen ja keine Spieler aus. Ist ja nicht so, als dass es nur ihn auf dem Server gibt. Ich glaub das ganze wird hier einfach dramatisiert.


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

derboemelte schrieb:


> nur kotzt es die community immer mehr an das teil leute anforderungen an sie stellen die
> selbst incht besser sind


würde mir nicht anders ergehen. Aber irgend jemand muss sich bei denenn ja melden,
sonst würden solche nicht immer wieder in /2 nach Gruppen suchen


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Regine und Du, ihr  wollt es einfach nicht verstehen...
> Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es Verboten ist solche Anforderungen zu stellen. Ich verstehe einfach nur den Sinn nicht.
> Wenn du WoW als Spielst siehst, dann nimmst du dir doch die Zeit dafür oder nicht? Dann kann es dir doch egal sein, ob du 5 Min länger in der Inze bist oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Ok, noch einmal.
Regine55 und ich grenzen keine anderen Spieler aus. 
Ja ich sehe WoW als Spiel an, und ja ich gehe auch mit nicht episch equippten Spielern in Heros. Aber ich rege mich nicht
über Anfragen in der Suche auf á la "4k+ dps". Wenn diese schnell durch die Ini ruschen wollen, ist es doch ihr Ding.

edit:

Nur, weil sich dir und mir nicht der Sinn erschließt, warum die Spieler unbedingt 5 Minuten schneller durch die Ini wollen. Vielleicht haben Sie mit einer anderen Gruppe eine Wette, wer die Ini schneller durch hat.Vielleicht kommt ihr(e) Freund(in) in 20 MInuten zu ihnen und sie wollen ganz schnell die Daily hero machen.


----------



## Regine55 (11. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ok, noch einmal.
> Regine55 und ich grenzen keine anderen Spieler aus.
> Ja ich sehe WoW als Spiel an, und ja ich gehe auch mit nicht episch equippten Spielern in Heros. Aber ich rege mich nicht
> über Anfragen in der Suche auf á la "4k+ dps". Wenn diese schnell durch die Ini ruschen wollen, ist es doch ihr Ding.




so siehts aus. Natürlich ist es möglich auch mit grün equippten ne Hc zu meistern. Natürlich schafft man es auch, obwohl alle 500 dps machen. Aber will ich das? Nein! Der Leader will da schnell durch, und keine Odysee draus machen. Deswegen selektiert er die Community nach SEINEN Bedürfnissen. In dem Fall halt 3,5k dps. Man könnte auch nach Klasse, Aussehen, Namen oder what ever selektieren. Man stellt sich die Gruppe nach seinen Bedürfnissen zusammen. Die Frage ob es mit dies oder jenen Möglich ist stellt sich doch gar nciht. Es ist z.b. auch möglich dass nen Shamy mit passenden equip Hc´s tankt. Will ich das? Nein natürlich nicht. Warum? Weil es mit nem richtigen Tank nunmal vernünftiger ist...

vote 4 Rosa Kleidchen in Hc´s !!!


----------



## Philipannormal (11. November 2009)

Also , ich hab kein Problem damit einen "Lowbob" zu ziehen solange er nicht stirbt oder die Gruppe in Gefahr bringt.
Und wenn eine Person wenig DPS fährt ist mir das immernoch egal. Siehe Oben.

Skill>Equip


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

Philipannormal, dein Username made my day xDD
Ich heisse btw auch Philippe hehe^^


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

Achso, um weitere Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, unterscheidet bitte explizit zwischen


- Grünohr lowbob sucht nach 4k dps leuten für daily hero

und 

- t9,25 spieler sucht 4k dps dd für schnellen daily hero run


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2009)

Das sind schon echte Freaks, die in WAU mehr sehen als nur ihre Barbie, äh Char, mit lila Kleidern einzukleiden, zu equipen. Ich mein wer geht schon aus Dalaran raus (doch nur Lollies die nichts gebacken bekommen)? Kein Handelschannel, kaum Leute um einen, da steppt kein Bär. Ich finde es schön schlimm wenn man zur Instanz fliegen muss. Da könnte man ja im /2 einen Raid verpassen. Und dann noch 5min länger als nötig in einer Hero zu verweilen weil irgend so eine billig Barbie im Blaumann rum rennt, da bin ich mir zu schade. Sowieso finde ich in Dalaran sollten eh mehr Spiegel aufgehängt werden, nicht nur im Friseur. Meine Spielzeit läuft bald ab und ich hab's eilig. Zu Weihnachten hab ich mir die 2. Barbie gewünscht und dann brauch ich WAU nicht mehr und euch auch nicht, dann progresse ich mich vor meinem eigenen Spiegel.

so nun zum Thread. Um was gehts hier? 3k dps? jau bin ich für! für was? egal! ich kann es! Brot kann schimmeln, der Rest kann nix.


----------



## howu (11. November 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Ist es sozial? Eher nicht, aber der Leader kann machen was er will.


Mit diesem kurzen, prägnanten Satz sind gefühlte 90% der buffed Beiträge beantwortet ;-)

Ich persönlich halte nix von den ganzen überzogenen dps Forderungen, ABER da lädt jemand zu was auch immer ein. Einladungen nimmt man an oder nicht.

Der Vorteil der großen Menge an Spielern ist doch, daß sich immer wieder auch ein paar "Schätze" finden, die dem eigenen Spielstil nahe kommen.


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

@Howu
Sehe ich wie du, aber anders.


----------



## howu (11. November 2009)

KingPin2009 schrieb:


> Sehe ich wie du, aber anders.


Klingt widersprüchlich, aber gut^^ Es lebe die Vielfalt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

Wollte auch mal was doofes posten. Ich hoffe ich habe damit den wortwörtlichen Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen hehe^^


----------



## Cotraxis (11. November 2009)

was soll das denn, 

ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern als mein warri 80 wurde. (naja nun spiel ich ihn nicht mehr da er zu langweilig wurde...)

danach kam mein schamane... heile nun seit 2 monaten und hab ihn PDOK reif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar heile ich auch gern heroics... 

gestern abend zum beispiel war ich mit ner standartmäßigen 80er gruppe unterwegs.
folgende situation...

Tank: Paladin (gerade crit immun) - 22,9k life
DD´s: 1 jäger (1,5k dps) 1 warri (2k) 1 druide (1,4k)

ich sags mal so... ich habs gegengeheilt bekommen und es machte spaß...

wenn ich dann aber mit gruppen rein gehe wo jeder seine 3- 5 k dps fährt macht es einfach keinen spaß mehr...

also was soll das gelaber mit den dps... dps is nur ne messlatte an die man sich in raids hängt...


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

dps>equip>skill sag ich immer. Daran solltet ihr eich alle halten.


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2009)

KingPin2009 schrieb:


> dps>equip>skill sag ich immer. Daran solltet ihr eich alle halten.


genau und um der Vollständigkeit genüge zu tun, muss es heiszen:

dps>equip>skill>dps>equip

denn ohne Dpsequipskill wird man kein Skilleddpsequip bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (11. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> genau und um der Vollständigkeit genüge zu tun, muss es heiszen:
> 
> dps>equip>skill>dps>equip
> 
> ...



bitte deutsche mir den letzten satz nochmal ein ^^ xD


----------



## J_0_T (11. November 2009)

KingPin2009 schrieb:


> dps>equip>skill sag ich immer. Daran solltet ihr eich alle halten.



Sollte es nicht anders sein?

Skill>Equip>dps?

Seit wann zeigt der Schadensoutput ob man sein spiel beherrscht? Klar klingt das nun alt aber damals war das können mehr wert... heut kann jeder arsch dps fahren und weiß nicht mal das er auch support fähigkeiten hat. Und ja auch DD's haben support fähigkeiten.

Aber zu meiner aufzählung:

Okay man kann bei 90% der befüworter hier sagen vergesst den ersten teil... und auch den zweiten.

Aber normal spieler die spaß haben, sich zeit nehmen und lernen was ihr character kann... selbst wenn es auf den ersten blick auch sonderbar erscheint könne deutlich mehr als jene die nur dps fahren...

Für mich ham die leute die nur dps im kopf haben und andere damit aufziehen das spielen verlernt oder sind erst bei wotlk eingstiegen... sollte viele dieser penner bei bc rein sein... sry jungs... ihr werdet auch zu den wotlk nabs eingeworfen.

Ich entschuldige mich bei allen spieler die bei bc rein sind aber das wesentliche nicht vergessen haben... spaß und das spielen mit wildfremden leuten in einer pixel höhle... denen es egal is ob se gut sind oder nicht und jeden tag etwas neues entdecken und benutzen.

Ihre anderen seit legastheniker die irgendow hängengeblieben sind... Also mein aufruf... steinigt die DPS searcher und lover... lang lebe der spaß am spiel XD


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2009)

@Cotraxis
wenn ich ihn verstehen würde, würde ich ihn für mich behalten, denn Wissen ist Macht.
mach es wie ich einfach nuken! danach kann man immernoch fragen , wie man war (wie beim Sex)
apropos Sex: der durchschnittliche Verkehr dauert 7min und 43 sec und ich wette mit dir es gibt Leute die schaffen das in der Hälfte der Zeit


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

Du bist de Beste SuperPePe hehe xD
Aber eins vergisst du. Die meisten Frauen lügen, wenn sie dir auf die Frage antworten muhahahahaa

@JOT
Ja!! Jajaja! Es hat tatsächlich jemand auf meinen total sinnfreien einzeiler geantwortet.
btw nop, es heisst dps>Bomb dmg>gesamt dmg>Equip>Talentverteilung>Skill  ---> Ist doch einleuchtend, oder nicht!


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2009)

KingPin2009 schrieb:


> Aber eins vergisst du. Die meisten Frauen lügen, wenn sie dir auf die Frage antworten muhahahahaa


Damit muss sie klarkommen


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

Da hst du auch Recht. Beschweren hätte sie sich vorher können^^

Und ich sags gerne nochmal: Skill ist wirklich das letzte was ihr in WotLk braucht. Skill legt ihr im Prinzip mit erreichen der 70ten Stufe ab. Ab 70 zählt nurnoch dps. Scheiss auf Bosskenntnisse, einfach DÖMÖTSCH machen, gehst du drauf, sagst du einfach zum Heiler und Tank "ey in Classic hängengeblieben, oder wie?!". Wie gesagt, es zählt kein Skill mehr, Können war einmal. Was wirklich zählt ist 
b) dpsdpsdps!! 
a) Itemlevel 5500 (MINIMUM!!!!) und 
c) dpsdpsdps!!
Das is wirklich mein voller ernst. Intelligenz wird im Raid gebuffed, und auch nur um dps zu machen genutzt. Also scheiss auf Skill!!


----------



## Nerjyana (11. November 2009)

Vorher??? rofl


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Vorher??? rofl


dreht sich nicht darum der thread?


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

Ja klar vorher. Ich mein, vlt stinkt er (der Mann), oder sie stellt fest, er sieht durchs Glas irgendwie doch besser aus. Das sind alles Dinge die kannst du vorher dingfest machen hehe
Und ja, der Thread geht doch ums schneller oder länger machen, oder nicht? und um lange pimmel und kurze, oder nicht?


----------



## Nerjyana (11. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> dreht sich nicht darum der thread?



ja, genau^^ und nur frauen lügen bei der dps angabe^^


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

*räusper" Und wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass ich zu 99% meine dps Ansagen von Männern erhalte? heheheheheeeeee
Ne lassen wir das lieber, wobei, wir sind ja beim Thema hehe


----------



## howu (11. November 2009)

Dann würde ja jeder 20k machen, wenn man das analog von 17cm überträgt^^


----------



## Alyshra (11. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?
> 
> du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch
> 
> ...



LoL, 6k dps in Heros? Wie das? Die Bosse kippen nach ein paar sek um, der trash wird einfach weggebombt....
Wenn du als Affi kein dmg machst, bitteschön, aber andere Leute können ihren Hexer wohl spielen. 4k dps im Raid schafft ein Affi auch. Ein Dämo fährt ca. 5% dps weniger als ein Destro, also auch nicht so dolle....
Bevor du jemand anderen sagts, dass er kein Wl spielen kann, fass dir lieber selber an die Nase:>


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> ja, genau^^ und nur frauen lügen bei der dps angabe^^


das ist ja wohl selbstredend - der Mann, wie auch hier im Forum, sagt doch ganz klar was Sache ist, 3k meter unbuffed und dabei ist ihm der tatsächlich maximale Dehnungsfaktor egal.


----------



## Angita (11. November 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Hm mir fehlt die Option
> "Mir egal, ich achte eh net auf DPS, hauptsache die Ini macht Spaß, selbst versaute ID´s regen mich kein bisschen auf ^^"
> ... oder so ähnlich halt formuliert xD



Jap, diese Auswahl hätte ich auch gerne.
Schlussendlich handelt es sich ja "nur" um eine Hero, bei einem Raid wäre das etwas anders.

Mir ist es wirklich Late ob man in 20 Min durch ist oder nicht - die Hauptsache ist:
DAS ES SPASS MACHT!! Und selbst wipen kann mit einer entspannten Gruppe lustig sein.

Jeder von uns "Raidern" hat iwann mal "klein" angefangen und das sollte keiner vergessen.

So far
Angita


----------



## Nachtglanz (11. November 2009)

Naja, ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich es nicht ganz einsehe Leute durch Heroics zu ziehen die 800-1500 DPS haben.
Ich suche aber auch nicht nach "max. 3,5k DPS", ich nehm im normalfall jeden mit.

Nur ich verstehs einfach nicht wie man mit lv 80 unter 2k DPS haben kann? Wie geht das? Selbst mit frisch lvl 80, blaues Quest Equip, 2-3 Teile gekauft & hergestellt.. mit nem bisschen Spielverständnis kommt man auf mindestens(!) 2k DPS raus.

Es is eigentlich eine unverschämtheit mit so wenig Klassen Verständnis & grottigem Equip (aus BC z.B., letztens erst gesehen) zu verlangen das man direkt Heroics mitgenommen wird.. und rumheulen wenn doch einige einen etwas höheren Standart verlangen.


----------



## Cosmo_Hill (11. November 2009)

ach alle die behaupten es geht nur mit viel dps sind movementkrüppel^^(man sieht das immer schön bei ony oder koralon *hmm feuer.... rennen? NOPE! da könnt ich grad dps verlieren also weiter bomben. hmm... tot *heiler flamen* *fucking noobs schreiben und leaven**)

ohh... ja wie ich movementkrüppel und/oder dps suchtis liebe aber naja die besten sind find ich noch immer die die alle 2 sekunden recount posten (und natürlich auch erster sind)
da hilft echt nur noch eins drunterschreiben "Und hast jetz den längsten E-Penis oder wie?" xD


----------



## howu (11. November 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Selbst mit frisch lvl 80, blaues Quest Equip, 2-3 Teile gekauft & hergestellt.. mit nem bisschen Spielverständnis kommt man auf mindestens(!) 2k DPS raus.


Nein. Mag bei manchen Klassen zutreffen, aber mehr nicht.


----------



## Nachtglanz (11. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Nein. Mag bei manchen Klassen zutreffen, aber mehr nicht.



Und bei welcher nicht? Ich möchte nochmal drauf hinweisen das die Betonung auf "MIT Blauem Quest Equip & 2-3 gekauften/gebauten Items" liegt. Grün & co. liegt unter 2k DPS ja - wobei das dann nicht bei allen Klassen zutrifft.


----------



## Anaximedes (11. November 2009)

Als frischer 80er Warri hatte ich ohne jegliche Kenntnis 1,2 geschoben und erst durch Infromieren 1,8 geschoben. Mehr kam nur übers eq


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

3k meter? Mann das is aber klein, ich hab da locker 5k meter. Dann bin ich also besser wie du, stell ich hiermit fest. Ach du hast skill? lies meinen Post auf Seite 19, Skill is nichtmehr der Skill, der Skill ist jetzt die dps meter. je mehr dps meter du hast, desto besser hältst du länger durch. Vorsicht, nicht mit Kilometer verwechseln.^^


----------



## Ceacilia (11. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...
> ...



Das Schwein hat wohl vergessen, dass es auch mal ne Sau war... Soviel zum Thema "Logik". Es sei denn Du hast Deinen Char bei Ebay gekauft, was sich ganz danach anhört wenn man Deinen, nennen wir es mal "Beitrag", so liest. Außerdem, das nächste Addon kommt bald, und dann bist auch Du wieder ein Käfer in der Formel 1, Du Logikgenie.


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

@Ceacilia
Joa, aber bis dahin fährt er den dicken Benz mit Türkenspoiler (nicht rassistisch gemeint, ich kenn nur keinen anderen Ausdruck dafür^^) und ntzntzntz-Anlage.


----------



## Kidgun (11. November 2009)

in hc beschwer ich mich kein stück wenn ein dd unter mir (als tank) im dmg liegt is nur ne hc ob 20 oder 30 minuten ist mir egal 
ich bin jung ich hab zeit
aber wenn man anfängt zu wipen naja dann liegt es eindeutig am skill equip kriegt man im laufe der zeit skill muss man sich härter erarbeiten


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

Kidgun du machst einen gravierenden Fehler: Skill brauchst du nur bis 70. Danach hast du Guides, Questhelper, ja sogar BG afk Bots. Du brauchst definitv keinen Skill. Epix dps, das ist das Wahre!


----------



## Adnuf (11. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> hier ist es wie auf der strasse, der freche siegt!
> 
> 
> wer mir da was dagegen sagen will soll ruhig, doch diesem fehlt es an jeder logik....




Ich Organisiere jede Woche nen U10 Raid für alle Die bock haben und noch EQ brauchen.

Wen Jeder Member Gut EQ ist und seine leistung bringt, nehm ich auch mal 1-2 "Schlecht" EQ leute mit.
Den wen diejenigen Ausgerüstet sind hilft es der GANZEN Gilde weiter zu kommen!
Wir sind ne reine fun Gilde (Fun= Spaß) also keinen Erfolgsdruck oder Zwang von oben

Der U10 Raid ist mehr oder weniger nen Fun Raid.
Ich pers. habe Ulduar noch nicht Clear, doch bis mimiron sind wir schonmal.
Einige haben auch schon U25 Clear.
Pdk 25 Gehn wir mit unserer Raid Gruppe NewVision auf Sen'jin gerade an.

Würden alle so sein wie du, hätte neu anfänger 0 chancen mehr und WoWwürde keinen zuwach mehr bekommen im 80er Bereich(Raid).

Ok der Gesammt Status liegt bei u10-u25


----------



## Arnorns (11. November 2009)

ich geh eigentlich nur noch mit meiner gilde in die heros, auch wenn ich als tank locker rnd-gruppen finden könnte. hab einfach keine lust durch eine hero nach der andern zu hetzen, genug marken krieg ich auch so

mfg


----------



## Falke80 (11. November 2009)

mit meinem pala bin ich eigentlich nur in heros unterwegs, raiden ist nicht mein ding!
als ich frisch 80 war, war es dann an der zeit, in heros die ausrüstung zum tanken zu optimieren. soweit so gut. tanks sind halt immer mangelware, also auch schnell eine gruppe gefunden. meine ausrüstung war im vorfeld bekannt. heiler war auch nen pala. heile hat sich immer beschwert, das ich zu viel schaden nehme, dd`s das ich die aggro zu schlecht halte (heiler hatte etwas bessere ausrüstung als ich, dd waren voll episch). sind aber ohne wips durch gekommen. endboss droppt nen epischen tankring. ich habe mich schon gefreut, das meine ausrüstung wieder etwas besser wird und würfel bedarf (habe ja schließlich auch getankt). bis dann der heiler anfängt, das er den für seine 2. ausrüstung braucht und auch bedarf würfelt (er hat ihn dann auch bekommen). aber haben wir (sprich tank und heiler) uns einfach so durschschleifen lassen, um bessere ausrüstung zu bekommen. ich glaube nicht. als dd mag sowas möglich sein aber nicht als tank oder heiler. 
mitlerweile schaue ich mir die leute, mit denen ich eine ini betrete auch immer an, wie die ausrüstung aussieht, aber nicht um sie zu kicken, wenn sie zu schlecht ausgerüstet sind, sondern damit ich weiß, worauf ich zu achten habe. 
wenn ich als dd unterwegs bin, und der tank schlecht ausgerüstet ist, darf ich nicht soviel aggo ziehen, sprich ich muß meine dps etwas zurückschrauben und mehr aufs omen achten. beim schlecht  ausgerüstetem heiler muß ich vielleicht mal nen heilspruch reinwerfen oder debuffs selber entfernen! 
das einzige, was am ende zählt ist, das es spaß gemacht hatte! wenn dann der erfolg auch noch dabei ist, umso besser!


----------



## MACerle (11. November 2009)

... --> Es ist mir egal wie viel DPS die Gruppe macht, Hauptsache wir kommen ohne sterben durch.

Die Option würde mir fehlen. Es ist doch wirklich egal wie viel Dps jemand in einer INSTANZ macht.... das kann man nicht vergleichen. Klassen die Zeit brauchen um ihren dmg aufzubauen werden es da sowiso nicht auf 3k + schaffen. Wenn man schnell und gut durchkommt sollte das doch reichen.

mfg


----------



## Shac (11. November 2009)

Ceacilia schrieb:


> Das Schwein hat wohl vergessen, dass es auch mal ne Sau war... Soviel zum Thema "Logik". Es sei denn Du hast Deinen Char bei Ebay gekauft, was sich ganz danach anhört wenn man Deinen, nennen wir es mal "Beitrag", so liest. Außerdem, das nächste Addon kommt bald, und dann bist auch Du wieder ein Käfer in der Formel 1, Du Logikgenie.



Ich hätte da ne bessere Idee: Classicserver und den Formel 1-Logiker mal durch BRT geschickt. Danach wird er vielleicht(aber auch nur wenn der IQ über ner Erbse liegt) merken wie gut ers jetzt hat mit 20 Min Instanzen.

Ich gehe mit allen möglichen Gruppen Heros. Darin liegt der Sinn der Heros oder um mal den Logiker aufzuklären: Warum fährst du Formel 1 auf ner Kartbahn? Formel 1 ist aktuelle Raidini. 5er Hero ist Kartbahn. Solche Leute sind für mich im Spiel ein Fall für die Ignore-Liste.

Ich hab des öfteren Leute dabei die 1k Dps fahren und mich störts nicht im geringsten. Sind mir tausendmal lieber als die 4k Dps DDler die laufend vorspringen und meinen se müssten für den Tank anpullen oder ständig schreiben "gogo".


----------



## Pyrodimi (11. November 2009)

Son Blödsinn^^
Ich mach meine Dailys nur in der Gilde, meistens die selbe Gruppe:
Shadow 2k dps,Dudu oder Jäger 1,5k-2K Magier (ich)2,3-3K Tank 25-30k life
Wir sind halt alle berufstätig und sehen keinen Sinn nur items und DPS nachzuhetzen da mit dem laufenden Patchen eh die ganze hezerei fürn Allerwertesten ist und es wieder besseres Equip für noch weniger AUfwand gibt, also daddeln wir so gemütlich vorunshin lassen dps dps sein und epixxe epixxe
und machen trotzdem jede Daily hc in 20-30 min -.-
Wer also hier DPS DPS schreit is nur n armes Würstchen das seine spielerische unfähigkeit hinter ner Zahl verstecken muss die rein gar nix aussagt.
Das zeigt schon die Tatsache das wir durchaus erfolgreich mit weniger gut equipten Spielern die halt dafür gutes Teamwork haben durchhaus erfolgreich und streßfrei NAXX,ULDU,OBSI,AK machen udn auch demnächst wohl PDK antesten werden...auch wenn wir net alle die obaimbaroXXor DPS Schlampen sind.
Und heute sogar mnit ner frischen 80er Heilerin die noch grün/blau war Daily in 25min erledigt und das wipefrei und ohne große Probleme


----------



## Tish (11. November 2009)

Immer daran denken :

Skill procct nicht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rise Above (11. November 2009)

So langsam hab ich das geflenne satt. Findet euch damit ab, dass nicht alle Menschen (Spieler) nicht so wie Ihr sind.

Das ist an beide Fraktionen. Wenn die anderen keine 3,5k dps fahren können wegen equip oder skillmangel, seis drum. Ist nur ne hero, im "Notfall" könnt ihr sie kicken.

An die Heulsusen, die immer weinen, dass man als schlechter Spiele benachteiligt wird (lol, ich hoffe ihr merkt es), dann spielt was anderes oder sucht Euch Leute die eurer meinung sind..


----------



## MayoAmok (11. November 2009)

mal ein gedanke zu den frisch-80ern mit 800 DPS. 

es könnte daran liegen, dass sie es einfach nicht können. weil sie es auch nicht lernen. wo denn auch?

habt ihr schonmal probiert, für ne normale instanz auf dem levelweg ne gruppe zu finden? das kann schonmal paar stunden in anspruch nehmen. derjenige, der am tag nur 1-2 stunden zeit hat, fängt sowas garnicht erst an und lässt sich für ne quest vielleicht mal ziehen. 

und dann steht der arme hunter mit 80 da mit seinem bären und macht mit autoshot und ab und zu nem arkanen in ner hero eben nur 800 DPS in der viper. zum leveln braucht man nicht mehr. woher soll er wissen, (wenn er wow als spiel ansieht, davon gehe ich mal aus, und nicht sämtliche klassenguides auswendig kennt)  wofür man die ganzen tollen fähigkeiten braucht? wie man sie geschickt einsetzt, um schaden zu machen?

war schon in etlichen gruppen, die sich im nexus von kerisztraza haben zerfleischen lassen im enrage, weil der hunter den einlullenden schuss nichtmal in der leiste hatte.....


also nehmt sie mit, gebt ihnen aufgaben in der instanz, die sie erfüllen können, fordert sie und fördert sie. 

lasst sie doch an eurem tollen wissen teilhaben.


----------



## Strickjacke (12. November 2009)

Ich finde diese ganze DPS Aufregung sehr erheiternd.

Ich spiele bevorzugt Heilklassen.

Da geht man auch mal ab und an Random in eine Heroic.

Wie findet ihr es nun, wenn IHR meinen DPS Vorstellungen nicht entsprecht und ich nach dem sagen wir 1. Boss eure Gruppe verlasse. 
Da ihr mir ja zuwenig DPS macht.
Oder aber mir keiner die ADDS abnimmt, die oft von Gimpigen TANKS freilaufend den Heiler vermöbeln.

Ich hab auch oft REPKOSTEN und es dauert auch mal öfters länger wenn:

1.) Der Tank mit tanken überfordert ist.
2.) Die DD´s zu wenig DMG machen.
3.) Oh ich muss AFK - Brb in 10 Minuten

Andererseits kenn ich es auch von Twink DD oder Twink Tank

1.) Der Heiler trägt nur grün 2.) Der TANK trägt nur grün 

Und ganz besonders witzig finde ich es dann wenn man tankt und "Grünheiler" schreibt, weil er mit seinem equip total unfähig ist einen Bosskampf durchzu heilen: OPFER DOCH EINEN GUHL !!

Also bin ich schon mal froh, wenn der Tank in Tankequip tankt, der Heiler in Heilequip heilt (bitte nicht wieder einen in Voll Feral) und wenn dann die DD´s nicht komplett pennen .... 
DANN - Ja DANN bin ich schon vollends zufrieden. Solange alle gut zusammenspielen sind mir die DPS am UNWICHTIGSTEN.

Viele Spieler DENKEN ja oft nicht daran dass nur 1 HEILCAST den WHIPE verhindern kann.

Letztens unser Heal pflückt munter Blümli in einer Hero. Gruppe Addet.. Heiler pflückt noch immer Blümli.. Es hat sich dann der Hybride erbarmt und fix geheilt und den Whipe verhindert (was unser Blümlipflücker anfangs gar nicht wahrgenommen hat).
Als dank dafür bekam der Hybride dann nur WTF WARUM HEILST DU !? vom Heiler zu hören. 

Fazit: Es halten sich zuviele Spieler für IMBA, die es gar nicht sind. Wenn sich jemand anstrengt ist mir das bei weitem lieber als wenn jemand FULL EPICED hirnlos rumgammelt und nur auf Marken wartet.


----------



## Rolandos (12. November 2009)

Ja Ja, die DPS

Die brauchen wirklich nur die, die keine Ahnung haben, Pfosten sind und sich für IMBA halten.

Wurden für PDK 10 gestern DDler gesucht mit min 4,5 K DPS LOL

In meiner Randomgruppe, in der allerdings alle die Bosse kannten, hatten die DDler im Gesammtdurchschnitt 3K DPS eher weniger, und wir sind in einer Stunde durchgekommen, ok, auch mal alle abgenippelt, was aber eher Pech war. Und es funktionierte wunderbar.

Also 3.5 Kdps für Heros, meine Güte, so schwer sind die Instanzen geworden. Da darf ich dann ja nur noch, in T9.5+ reingehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (12. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ja Ja, die DPS
> 
> Die brauchen wirklich nur die, die keine Ahnung haben, Pfosten sind und sich für IMBA halten.
> 
> ...



Endlich mal jemand, der die "Realität" sieht: Ich halte 3 K DPS auch für völlig ausreichend in allen "Lebenslagen" im Spiel.


----------



## KingPin2009 (12. November 2009)

Hach Rolandos. Du gehörst echt noch zu denen, die meinen Skill over all.
Wie gesagt Skill is nicht mehr. Was zählt is das dein Equip so Lila is, das man dich für nen warmen Bruder halten könnte.
Du bist 51/20/0 geskillt? Ne 20/20/21 Skillung machts auch, hauptsache du bist voll-lila und machst drölf-k dps (minimum!).
Du kennst den Boss nicht? Völlig Wurst, irgendein Unter-drölf-k-dps'ler (in deiner Sprache Ausserirdischer) wird den vollpfostigen Erklärbär spielen. Und ohnehin musst du icht wissen, wie der Boss funzt, du machst ja drölf k dps, was interessiert dich da der Boss.
Der Tank verliert die Initial Aggro, weil er langsamer war wie dein im-selben-Moment-seines-loslaufens-richtung-boss gecasteten pyrofeuerballseelenfeuerarkanschuss? Was für ein Scheisstank, kann die Intialaggro nichtmal gegen deinen 20k crit am Anfang halten.
Und du verreckst bei dem Feuer, das bei Heigan hochkommt? WTF!! Du bist ChuckNorris!! Du bewegst dich nicht ums Feuer, das Feuer bewegt sich um dich!!


----------



## Nerjyana (12. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> das ist ja wohl selbstredend - der Mann, wie auch hier im Forum, sagt doch ganz klar was Sache ist, 3k meter unbuffed und dabei ist ihm der tatsächlich maximale Dehnungsfaktor egal.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ;o)


----------



## Urbulgrokash (12. November 2009)

KingPin2009 schrieb:


> Und du verreckst bei dem Feuer, das bei Heigan hochkommt? WTF!! Du bist ChuckNorris!! Du bewegst dich nicht ums Feuer, das Feuer bewegt sich um dich!!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerjyana (12. November 2009)

Shac schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit allen möglichen Gruppen Heros. Darin liegt der Sinn der Heros oder um mal den Logiker aufzuklären: Warum fährst du Formel 1 auf ner Kartbahn? Formel 1 ist aktuelle Raidini. 5er Hero ist Kartbahn. Solche Leute sind für mich im Spiel ein Fall für die Ignore-Liste.



DAS finde ich mal ein gelungenes Beispiel ;o)



> Wie findet ihr es nun, wenn IHR meinen DPS Vorstellungen nicht entsprecht und ich nach dem sagen wir 1. Boss eure Gruppe verlasse.
> Da ihr mir ja zuwenig DPS macht.
> Oder aber mir keiner die ADDS abnimmt, die oft von Gimpigen TANKS freilaufend den Heiler vermöbeln.



jepp, jepp, jepp - gibt noch die Alternative, dass die 4k DPS-DDs sich nur mal schnell drehen müssten, und die Adss wegbomben könnten - Da lob ich mir doch meine Gilde - entweder reagiert SOFORT der Tank, oder der Hunter legt ne Falle und schickt sein Pet drauf, bis der Tank da ist. Und selbst die Nahkämpfer (Schurke ftw ;o) stehen ratzfatz Gewehr bei Fuss.

Klasse ist auch, wenn der Rnd-Tank out-of-sight rennt oder die DDs unfähig sind, sich ausm Feuer, der Pfütze oder whatever heraus zu bewegen und dann schreien "HEAL!!!" - Blöderweise bin ich zu sozial, um sie sterben zu lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anser (12. November 2009)

Hmm also mir sind die DPS so ziemlich Latte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ich die Nordend inis auch nicht mehr sehen kann freue ich mich zur Zeit an der Tatsache das ich mit meinem 80er Bärchen BC inis mit lvl 60-70ern durch rubbel die freuen sich wenigst noch über Hilfe und flamen net über DPS rum.

Sollte doch mal wer nen Tank brauchen aus der F.Liste dann gehe ich gerne mit und sollte es mal 5 Wiphes brauchen dann ist es halt so. Jeder hat mal angefangen und keiner kannte Inis sofort auswendig. 

Leider musste ich schon in 25er Uldu feststellen das die Highend Player nach 2 Wiphes den SZ verlassen weil ihnen die Kosten der Rep. zu hoch waren (sie hatten angeblich kein Geld zum Reppen da Sie ja keine Zeit für dailys haben Sie haben ja nen festen Stamm ^^). Manche Spieler sind einfach nur lächerlich aber für sowas gibt’s zum Glück ne Igno. Liste, scheinbar kapieren gerade die DD´s net (nicht alle aber leider doch ca. 2/3) das es nicht nur auf nen fetten Trasch DPS ankommt sondern das man auch Spielen können sollte.

Achja und so Sachen wie "wer seinen Hexer net Destro skillt weil die Skillung macht im mom den meisten Dam." ist eh ne arme Wurst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die den ganzen Tag nur Foren schnüffelt zur Schadensoptimierung. Das traurige ist das ich schon erlebt habe das zb. gerade die Dam. geilen Hexer die Aggroveringerung nicht geskillt haben mit der Begründung das Sie den Punkt lieber in DD stecken. Bei solchen DD´s spiele ich als Tank stur geradeaus den die Lieben DD´s lernen nur durch Rep.kosten, solange ich und der Heiler überleben passt das schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ich habe fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (12. November 2009)

KingPin2009 schrieb:


> Hach Rolandos. Du gehörst echt noch zu denen, die meinen Skill over all.
> Wie gesagt Skill is nicht mehr. Was zählt is das dein Equip so Lila is, das man dich für nen warmen Bruder halten könnte.
> Du bist 51/20/0 geskillt? Ne 20/20/21 Skillung machts auch, hauptsache du bist voll-lila und machst drölf-k dps (minimum!).
> Du kennst den Boss nicht? Völlig Wurst, irgendein Unter-drölf-k-dps'ler (in deiner Sprache Ausserirdischer) wird den vollpfostigen Erklärbär spielen. Und ohnehin musst du icht wissen, wie der Boss funzt, du machst ja drölf k dps, was interessiert dich da der Boss.
> ...



Das wichtigste:
Jup, Spielen können, ist die oberste Devise. Ein wenig sollte man sich mit dem Char beschäftigt haben, sich für eine Spielweise entscheiden.  20,20,31 wird wohl für jede Klasse, eher Müll sein.
LILA ist eigendlich eine hässliche Farbe aber OK.  Ein wenig Übersicht zu behalten ist auch nicht verkehrt, die bekommt man aber erst wenn man öfters die Ini besucht. 

Der Erklärbär, genau den braucht man, zumindest beim erstenmal, denn es gibt einen großen Unterschied zwischen Theorie -> Guide und praxis -> metzeln.  Wer der Bär schon einmal den Boss gelegt hat, kann er seine Erfahrung einfließen lassen, was, wie, am besten klappt und da sind manchmal doch große Unterschiede zwischen Guide und Erklärung. 

Rate mal was passiert, wenn du dich genau an das Guide oder nicht an die Taktik des AKTUELLEN RL hälst, der es anders macht als der letzte.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 richtig! du fliegst.  Also Erklärungen sind schon wichtig, darf allerding nicht in einen Stundenlangen Vortrag ausarten.

Das eher Unwichtige:
DPS, schön wenn man sie hat und damit auch umgehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wie der schon gennante Ferrari, den man tunlichst nicht auf der Cardbahn fahren sollte.
Manchmal sind die DPS sogar nützlich, MANCHMAL.

Grünes Feuer, dachte das währe irgend ein Seuchenmäßigergiftkram. Und wenn man dort den Boden küsst, na und, es ist ein Spiel. Und es muss auch nicht am Spieler liegen. Mein Char ist da auch schon aus den Latschen gekippt, obwohl er schon auf der sicheren Fläche stand. Aber den Erfolg, "Auf Nummer sicher" hies der Glaube ich, wo keiner gestorben ist, hat er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPin2009 (12. November 2009)

Sag mal Rolandos, bin ich im falschen Film? xD
Hast du in meinem Post keinen Funken Ironie gefunden? Du glaubst doch hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft, dass ich das auch noch glaube, was ich da schrieb?
Aber okay, für dich nochmal:
dps>Equip>Bosserfahrung>gesamt dmg>skilltree>Addons>Sockel>die Treppe vor der Dalaranbank>Sturmwind Eichhörnchen>greifenmeister in Darnassus>meinen Kaffee den ich grad trinke>................................>skill.
Verstehst du jetzt worauf ich hinaus will?
Und ich trage btw nur lila, weil orange wär zu krass für die anderen. Ich mein sonst hätt ich wie ForrestGump nen Fanclub der hinter mir her rennt und meine ganzen legendaries beneidet, das wär mir auch zuviel.
ach wo wir grad wären, heute werde ich mal folgende Suche starte im /2: "lfm für Naxx25er, pls nur mit Erfahrung und full legendary Equip!"


----------



## Rolandos (12. November 2009)

KingPin2009 schrieb:


> Sag mal Rolandos, bin ich im falschen Film? xD
> Hast du in meinem Post keinen Funken Ironie gefunden?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hoffte das Ironie im spiel ist. 
 Denn man kann hier nie 100% sicher sein das es NICHT so gemeint, wie es geschrieben ist. Heist, manche denken wirklich so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerjyana (12. November 2009)

also, King, wenn Du - möglicherweise ebenso wie skelletor - Eure Beiträge ironisch klingen lassen wolltet, dann würde ich sagen:

Thema verfehlt - setzen 6! )

Ne, ernsthaft jetzt, da müsst Ihr noch ein bisschen an Eurer Wortgewandtheit, Eurem Sprachwitz und vielleicht an dem ein oder anderen Smiley feilen - weil so kann man das nur missverstehen, wenn man nicht Deine Posts auf den Seiten janz weit vorne gelesen hat. Wobei, ich hatte das... und ich habe mich auch gefragt "bin ich im falschen Film" als ich den obigen Post gelesen hab )


----------



## Lari (12. November 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand, der die "Realität" sieht: Ich halte 3 K DPS auch für völlig ausreichend in allen "Lebenslagen" im Spiel.


Nicht in der PdoK, oder diverse Ulduar-Hardmodes. Anub 25er wird man mit 3k DPS auch nicht schaffen.

Aber hier gings ja um Hero-Instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gartarus (12. November 2009)

Naja jedem das seine ich nehme auch gerne Leute mit die grad erst 80 geworden sind weil sich die Leute bei mir auch erbarmt haben micht mitzunhemen.


----------



## KingPin2009 (12. November 2009)

Na das is doch die Kunst, die Sachen so grenzwertig angedeutet zu übertreiben, dass es fast schon real klingt hehe^^
Wie sonst findest du heraus, was die Leute wirklich denken, wenn du ihnen das hinklatscht was sie eh hören wollen?

Also ich bleib dabei:
DPS>mein Schokocroissant>ich muss gähnen>............>hubedibla
Das ganze dps gedönse is doch einfach nur fürn Arsch. Das is auch der Grund warum ich hier so den Müll schreib. Der ganze Thread is sinnlos, weil alle Recht haben und wiederum unrecht haben. Eine Lösung wird es nicht geben. Kann man wie den Adel und das nieder Volk sehen. Die dps Götter sind der Adel und die anderen die Niederen. Die Niederen werden beim Adel nix erreichen und umgekehrt genausowenig. Ausser wir lassen eine Revolution ausbrechen und spiessen die Köpfe des Adels in Paris auf und stellen sie zur Schau, was aber doch recht radikal wäre. Bleibt nur eins, drüber hinwegsehen und sich eigene Gruppen nach eigenen Vorstellungen machen, dann gibts keine Probleme. Der Adel gesellt sich so zum Adel und die Niederen zu den Niederen. Denn sehen wir doch mal den Tatsachen ins Auge: 
a) DPS sind Situationsabhängig.
b) Ich sehe schon Anfragen auf "xyzyx dps gesucht", hey aber mal ehrlich, ewr geht denn auf solche Anfragen ernsthaft ein. Entweder ich weiss dass ich die dps erfülle und achte garned drauf was derjenige schreibt, sondern will nur einem Raid teilnehmen, oder ich erfülle die Anforderungen nicht und beachte den Post nicht weiter.

Mir kommt das manchmal wie so alte Waschweiber hier vor: "Host scho 'ghört, der hat des und des gemacht und der will des und des. Darf der des überhaupt, müsste und sollte derjenige denn?" Ihr müsst echt mal lernen, über die Dinge hinwegzusehen. Ihr lest doch auch nicht jeen Artikel in der Zeitung, oder seht euch jede Sendung im Fernsehen an. Also hängt euch doch ned so sehr an den dps Anfragen auf.


----------



## Deis (12. November 2009)

Guten Tank ab 35k Life ... pff, wenn ich das schon lese. 35k war vor nicht allzulanger Zeit Malygos 25 Anforderung.


----------



## Shadowcreeper (12. November 2009)

Ich sehe das so, ich brauche keine Gruppe mit einem Tank mit 40k Leben, ich brauche keine DDs mit 3k dps... nicht in einer HeroIni.
Viele der Leute die auch nur 1500 dps schaffen sind trotzdem keine Idioten und man kann mit ihnen in einer halben Stunde schön
durch die Instanz kommen und viel Spaß haben.

Andererseits sieht man auch wie viele Idioten es gibt, die meinen man braucht für eine Heroinstanz mindestens 3k dps.
Habe ich erst wieder am eigenen Leib mit einem Twink erfahren müssen. Viele Klassen kriegen das mit blauem Equip
einfach noch nicht hin... Ferals und Mages zum Beispiel brauchen nicht erst Lila Items um richtig viel Schaden machen zu können.
Hat man aber als Krieger eine schlechte Waffe kratzt man auch mit Itemlevel 200er Rüstung nur an den 1,5-2k dps.

Es ist doch so. So lange sich die Leute gut auskennen und keinen Mist machen ist mir egal ob DDs jetzt 1,5k dps haben oder 4k.
Oft genug erlebt man Gruppen deren Mitglieder T9 tragen, dann Fehlpulls machen, den Tank nicht geheilt bekommen weil sie zu
faul sind oder "mal eben" Essen wollen und dann nach einer Stunde fragen warum sie aus der Gruppe gekickt wurden.

Fazit: Skill >>> Equip


----------



## KingPin2009 (12. November 2009)

@Deis
35k, für Malygos25er??? fail! 35k hast du damals bei t7.5 ("damals" hehe wie das klingt) seeeeeeehr schwer erreicht. 35k Raidbuffed okay, was anderes. Ich war damals full t7.5 Equipped, da war auch noch ned der Nerf auf die HP des DKs und hatte unbuffed 33k life. Ne, also für Maly reichen auch locker 30k unbuffed, aber locker.


----------



## Deis (12. November 2009)

KingPin2009 schrieb:


> @Deis
> 35k, für Malygos25er??? fail! 35k hast du damals bei t7.5 ("damals" hehe wie das klingt) seeeeeeehr schwer erreicht. 35k Raidbuffed okay, was anderes. Ich war damals full t7.5 Equipped, da war auch noch ned der Nerf auf die HP des DKs und hatte unbuffed 33k life. Ne, also für Maly reichen auch locker 30k unbuffed, aber locker.



Ich habe auch keine Grenze zwischen Raidbuffed und ohne Buffs gezogen. Hab ich vergessen. Ich erinnere mich aber noch sowas von ganz genau an Debatten weil der Tank (ich "damals") nur auf 33k kam und mir von allen Seiten anhoeren musste "Hier ich kenne einen Dudu, der hat 35k" und "Ich kenne einen Pala der hat 34,8256837k Life".


----------



## pie (12. November 2009)

Wen ich DAily mache specc ich heal und heil meinet wegen auch nen 9k hp stofftank hoch und das so lange bis die 200 dps mitglieber den boss umgekuschelt haben ne erlich wen ich nen schnellen run möchte specc ich entweder heal bzw tank und wie der rest dan equipt ist, ist egal.


----------



## KingPin2009 (12. November 2009)

Ja gut, dann vergiss meinen ot. Habs falsch verstanden.


----------



## Arasouane (12. November 2009)

In Hero komplett wurst. Da machen weniger oft mehr spass

Grundsätzliches zu DPS:
Ich hab bisher nur Tank gespielt und hab nun 226+ dd equip geleecht. ich sollte locker 4-5k fahren schaff aber nur 2.5DPS an puppe.
Warum? Weil mein Zusammnspiel von
* equip
* vz + spckel
* rota
gar noch nicht funktioniert. Trotz Stickies^^. In Heros und Raids kack ich ab, weil ich gar net weiss was ich nun plötzlich als DD alles machen soll/muss.

Wenn jemand 6-7k DPS fährt, dann ist das nicht nur equip sache sondern pures können und wissen. Ich merke das eben grad am eigenen Leib.
Also, je mehr DPS desto besser der Spieler...is so. Wenn nur alles im Leben so einfach durch Kennzahlen wertbar wäre.

Von dem her gehts mir gleich, als wenn man nem dd vorschlägt, er solle zuerst Tankequip leechen. Kompletter Unsinn. Auf einmal hast tolles equip und kannst aber nix. Wenn de mit 30k HP scheisse spielst wirste geflamet (zu Recht!), bist frustriert und gehst zurück dorthin, wo du was kannst: DD sein.
Ich kenn einige, die das verpennt haben

Lg Schurkl


----------



## Lari (12. November 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Wenn jemand 6-7k DPS fährt, dann ist das nicht nur equip sache sondern pures können und wissen. Ich merke das eben grad am eigenen Leib.
> Also, je mehr DPS desto besser der Spieler...is so. Wenn nur alles im Leben so einfach durch Kennzahlen wertbar wäre.


Beispiel:
Onyxia Flugphase, es kommen die Welpen.
Der Magier bombt in die Welpen, erreicht 14.000 DPS, stirbt dann aber durch aggro.
Ich als Jäger schiess schön fleissig weiter auf Onyxia, mach meine 5k DPS Single Target und hol den Magier im gesamten Schaden natürlich ein.

Wo hat dieser Magier nun Können und Wissen bewiesen?


----------



## Valleron (12. November 2009)

Rise schrieb:


> An die Heulsusen, die immer weinen, dass man als schlechter Spiele benachteiligt wird (lol, ich hoffe ihr merkt es), dann spielt was anderes oder sucht Euch Leute die eurer meinung sind..



Wenn du mal die ganzen 20 Seiten gelesen hättes würdes *du was merken*. Und zwar das der Großteil der Leute hier der Meining sind das der 80er Nachwuchs gefördert werden sollte. Ohne diesen Nachwuchs und die Leute die sich dafür einsetzen würden die Server bald nahezu leer da stehn, da niemand sich mit solchen Egotypen und DPS Noobs mehr abgeben möchte.


----------



## Valleron (12. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Klasse ist auch, wenn der Rnd-Tank out-of-sight rennt oder die DDs unfähig sind, sich ausm Feuer, der Pfütze oder whatever heraus zu bewegen und dann schreien "HEAL!!!" - *Blöderweise bin ich zu sozial, um sie sterben zu lassen*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich mir schon lange abgewöhnt. Wenn ein DD meint Antanken ist zeitverschwendung und ballert drauf los hab ich kein Problem damit im seine DPS zu versauen und ihn verecken zu lassen. Ich achte auf den Tank und die DD´s die sich zu benehmen wissen. Bisher hat´s noch jeder kapiert. Der eine früher, der Andere später, aber egal.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (12. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...
> ...



Jor hast soweit ja recht. Ich finde es auch sehr dreist mit Grün Blauen equip sich durch Ony Ulduar und CO ziehn zulassen und dan da alles an equip abzugreifen. Da könnte ich jedesmal bei kotzen.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (12. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Onyxia Flugphase, es kommen die Welpen.
> Der Magier bombt in die Welpen, erreicht 14.000 DPS, stirbt dann aber durch aggro.
> Ich als Jäger schiess schön fleissig weiter auf Onyxia, mach meine 5k DPS Single Target und hol den Magier im gesamten Schaden natürlich ein.
> ...



Dan geh mal mit mir Ony da lass ich dich aber auch im gesamt Dmg weit hinten. Wenn du so Magier hast die zu blöd sind zu bomben und dan auch noch mit Blizzard ist auch sinlos sie mit zunhemne.
Ich warte immer lang genug bis ich mit Arkaneexplosion die Welpen weg nuke. Und da kommste dan garnet mehr mit.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Arasouane (12. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Onyxia Flugphase, es kommen die Welpen.
> Der Magier bombt in die Welpen, erreicht 14.000 DPS, stirbt dann aber durch aggro.
> Ich als Jäger schiess schön fleissig weiter auf Onyxia, mach meine 5k DPS Single Target und hol den Magier im gesamten Schaden natürlich ein.
> ...



pflong. Da kann wer anderer seinen char net spielen. Unser WL hatte letztens bei welpen 27K. Der Tank sollte die welpen schon halten können. Die Phase "lebt" vom bomben. Leider schlechtes Beispiel

EDIT: Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel. Von allen DD's die ich kenne, korreliert bei geschätzten 95% das Spiel- und Charverständins mit der DPS-Zahl.


----------



## serpendt (12. November 2009)

Ich finde es eher schade das es nicht "Ist mir egal wie viel DPS die DD´s fahren" als Auswahlmöglichkeit gibt.Das hätte ich nämlich gedrückt.


----------



## KingPin2009 (12. November 2009)

jop, 14k is bei den Welpen ein Witz. Meine Hexe hat da letztens 34k dps gemacht.
Aber was er meint sind single target dps und ned bomb dps. und selbst da kann man wenn man durch die anzahl der mobs und die castzeit miteinberechnet auf die dps pro mob kommen, und dann siehts wieder sehr unspektakulär aus. 34k an sagen wir 35 Welpen...ihr könnt euch ja schnell überschlagen was das an dmg macht. Macht knapp 1k dps an nem welpen und somit nicht sonderlich representativ.


----------



## Lari (12. November 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Dan geh mal mit mir Ony da lass ich dich aber auch im gesamt Dmg weit hinten. Wenn du so Magier hast die zu blöd sind zu bomben und dan auch noch mit Blizzard ist auch sinlos sie mit zunhemne.
> Ich warte immer lang genug bis ich mit Arkaneexplosion die Welpen weg nuke. Und da kommste dan garnet mehr mit.
> 
> d[-.-]b


Es geht nicht ums "mitkommen" im Schaden. Die Aussage DPS = Skill ist schlichtweg falsch.
Ziel von Phase 2: Ony schnellstmöglich wieder runterholen. Es nützt niemandem was, wenn die Welpen so schnell weggebombt werden, dass die Melees dann arbeitslos unten stehen. Gildenintern z.B. bleiben die Ranged auf Onyxia und ausschließlich die Melees kümmern sich um die Boden-Adds. Klappt super.




Arasouane schrieb:


> pflong. Da kann wer anderer seinen char net spielen. Unser WL hatte letztens bei welpen 27K. Der Tank sollte die welpen schon halten können. Die Phase "lebt" vom bomben. Leider schlechtes Beispiel


Siehe oben.
Es nützt keinem was, wenn Ony so lang oben bleibt, dass ein zweites mal die Welpen spawnen. Dann hat man zwar toll die erste Welle weggebombt, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer zweiten Welle ist eben auch weitaus höher. Und dann sind die Bomb-DPS völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Arasouane (12. November 2009)

serpendt schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher schade das es nicht "Ist mir egal wie viel DPS die DD´s fahren" als Auswahlmöglichkeit gibt.Das hätte ich nämlich gedrückt.



Das kann ich so nicht ganz glauben. Dann musst du auch den Content dazusagen. 
Pre-Raid->OK.

Geh mal PDK10 mit 2 dd's mit 2k statt 6k. Viel spass
(kannst ja versuchen die Kobolde von den chars runterzustreicheln^^)

Man muss schon ein bisschen am Boden bleiben...


----------



## Waldmond (12. November 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> un in hero komm ich nich über 3k is halt so....un wurde auch schon deswegen gekickt -.-



Nimms leicht: Idioten gibt es überall... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasouane (12. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums "mitkommen" im Schaden. Die Aussage DPS = Skill ist schlichtweg falsch...



Du bringst in dein Argumentation eine 2ten Aspekt mit rein: Gruppenzusammenstellung.
Is die schlecht, hilft dir DPS auch nix. Ony nur mit melees klappt dann auch nur, weil es ony oben langweilig wird^^

Beispiel Valkyre PDK10:
Wird zwar keiner machen, aber wenn die so weit auseinander stehen, dass flächenschaden net geht, fährt der WL halt 7 statt 11K. 
So kann man sichs auch verdaddeln^^

Ich versuche zu präzisieren: 
Single target DPS groß--> DD hat seinen char verstanden, richtig gegemt, richtige VZ's.

Oder nach Kriterien (Werte von 0-1):
* a=Movement 
* b=DPS         
* c=Aggro
* d=Strategie
 * e=netter Mensch

Ein guter dd is, wenn a*b*c*d*e>0 oder am besten 1 is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht ganz glauben. Dann musst du auch den Content dazusagen.



Wie war nochmal die Überschrift der Umfrage?


----------



## Arasouane (12. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Wie war nochmal die Überschrift der Umfrage?



erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alter, ich argumentier voll am thema vorbei. Danke für Hinweis.

Klar: 3K sind absolut top für hero. 

Bevor ich behaupte mir is langweilig in WoW, helf ich dem Nachwuchs in PDC hc etc.

Gegenfrage: Wenn man sich mit seinem Char in PDK/Ony beschäftigen will, warum geht man dann überhaupt noch heros?
Ich geh eben nur mehr zwecks helfen.

Nun, wenn man seinen char mit acc-gebundenen Dingern ausstatten will - ok.

Lg


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> erwischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kein Problem ^^ Bei so vielen Seiten kann man die Ausgangssituation gern mal übersehen


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (12. November 2009)

Valleron schrieb:


> Niemand behauptet das jeder Spieler erwartet gezogen zu werden, aber wo liegt das Problem wenn ein "junger" 80er sich in Naxx austatten will, aber nur Farmgruppen findet, diesen mitzunehmen. Die 5 min länger sollte ja nicht das Problem sein. Ich weiß nicht wie es auf anderen Servern aussieht, aber bei uns ist es sehr schwer ne Naxxgruppe zu finden welche nicht nur zum Markenfarmen Kel besucht. Von daher kann ich deinen Egoismus absolut nicht verstehen. Irgendwie kleinkariert.
> 
> Ich seh ein das ein frischer 80er nicht gleich PDC gezogen werden sollte. OK. Aber nach Burg hero nen blau/grün Equipten mitzunehmen dürfte keinem ne Zacke aus der Krone brechen.
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach.



ICH REG MICH GLEICH AUFFF.... NIX VON 5 MINUTEN..... BEIM LOWIE REDEN WIR VON STUNDEN.... ALLEIN BIS DU DEM ALLES ERKLÄRT HAST VERGEHT SCHO NE VIERTELSTUNDE, DAZU KOMMT DAS BEI RDM GRUPPE WOHL EINER WIPED.... D.H. DER BOSS DER NORMAL NACH 5 MIN LIEGT, STIRBT WEGEN LOWIE ERST NACH 15 ODER 20 MINUTEN WENNS "GUT" HINKOMMT....

Das mit heroinni is mir egal, von mir aus kann ein lowie scho mitkommen, aber blau/grün Oo..... das ist ne zumutung..... dieser könnte sich doch MINDESTENS 2-3 sachen craften und full blau sein, das ist wirklich nicht viel verlangt..... ich gab mir damals auch mühe meinen char hochzuzocken bevor überhaupt jemand mich mitgenommen hat! und als heiler glaub mir ist das kein zuckerschlecken, aber jeder muss da durch


----------



## Cyl (12. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Onyxia Flugphase, es kommen die Welpen.
> Der Magier bombt in die Welpen, erreicht 14.000 DPS, stirbt dann aber durch aggro.
> Ich als Jäger schiess schön fleissig weiter auf Onyxia, mach meine 5k DPS Single Target und hol den Magier im gesamten Schaden natürlich ein.
> ...



Und wo genau schrieb er etwas von Ony Welpen bomben? Ich meine da steht was von ner Puppe, wie siehst du das?



------------------



Aber egal, hier liest ja auch fast jeder den Thread als: "Man braucht 3,5k DPS in Heros! Ohne gehts niiiiicht!!!"
Anstatt:  "Ihr wärt doch auch froh wenn ne Hero schnell erledigt wäre, oder nicht?"

Und an jeden der eher den ersten Titel liest, folgendes:
Ich hab echt noch niemals so viel Ignoranz (oder ist es wirklich ein "nicht verstehen *können*"?) gegenüber Themen und Aussagen gesehen wie bei Buffed. Egal welcher Thread, egal welches Thema: Blööööck>erstmal durchlesen. (Darum ists ja hier auch so lustig!) 
Fast jeder schreibt seine spannenden Selbsterlebnisse darnieder und münzt sie natüÜÜÜrlich! auf alle WoW Spieler die es da denn gibt^^
"Ich wurde von einem BiS-euipten Spieler wegen mangelnden DpS aus der Gruppe gekickt! Alle 258er Spieler sind Idioten! Pah!"

Weshalb regt ihr euch denn über lfm`s mit überhöhten DpS-Anforderungen auf? Es weiß wirklich *jeder* das man jede Hero auch in blau/grün und mit 1,5k dps clearen kann. Es dauert ein bisserl länger, aber wenn man nicht im Zeitdruck ist... who cares? Das ist nichts neues, ehrlich nicht! Das weiß auch jeder der solche (überhöhten) Anforderungen stellt. Er möchte aber halt seltsamerweise nur mit gut equipten und skilligen DPS-Junkies seine Hero machen.
Warum sollte er das nicht dürfen? Weil ihr dann bei ihm nicht mitspielen dürft, es sonst keine einzige Gruppe auf Eden gibt und ihr das sooo Plöd findet?

Mir würde zwar niemals einfallen solch ein dummes Membergesuch in einem Channel abzugeben, aber wenn es jemand macht, was stört mich das? Darf er doch, soll er doch. Wenn er Gleichgesinnte findet.... gut für ihn!
Aber grenzt derjenige EUCH aus? Sagt er: "Neeee du Gimp, DU darfst nicht mit!"? 
Nein, er sucht nach Leuten die ebenso wie er superschnell durch die Instanz wollen. Ihr wollt oder könnt das nicht? Ok, euch sucht er ja auch nicht...
Und so blöde dieser Mensch dann für euch auch sein mag, es ist schlicht sein gutes Recht nach Gleichgesinnten zu suchen und nur mit solchen spielen zu wollen. *Euer* gutes Recht ist diesen Spieler als doof zu empfinden und ihn im Geiste mit faulen Tomaten zu bewerfen.


Ich hab wirklich zig Twinks auf 80, spiele jede Menge mit Randomgruppen, aber ist ein Twink noch nicht gut genug ausgestattet, oder ich spiel eine Klasse die ich zb Monate nicht gespielt habe und daher nicht mehr gut beherrsche, dann joine ich halt nicht in eine solche Gruppe. Es gibt genügend normale Gruppen!

Machts doch genauso und fertig. Spielt mit Leuten die ähnliche Meinungen und Anforderung wie ihr habt und gut ist. Weshalb sind 19 von 20 Posts: "Ahhh, der TE ist ja sooo ein Depp, wie kann er blos?????"
Ersten hat der TE nirgends geschrieben das er 3,5k als *notwendig* erachtet, sondern sie nur schickes Beiwerk sind und zweitens stellt er die Frage in den Raum ob ihr nicht auch gern schneller durch lästige Heros seid, oder nicht.

Drückt da dann doch beim ein oder anderen der blanke Neid auf dicke DPS-Zahlen durch?



Geisterbahn fahren ist ähnlich gruselnd amüsant wie dieses Naivforum, der Grad zwischen lachen und erschaudern ist echt schmal wie nirgend anders.


----------



## Lari (12. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ICH REG MICH GLEICH AUFFF.... NIX VON 5 MINUTEN..... BEIM LOWIE REDEN WIR VON STUNDEN.... ALLEIN BIS DU DEM ALLES ERKLÄRT HAST VERGEHT SCHO NE VIERTELSTUNDE, DAZU KOMMT DAS BEI RDM GRUPPE WOHL EINER WIPED.... D.H. DER BOSS DER NORMAL NACH 5 MIN LIEGT, STIRBT WEGEN LOWIE ERST NACH 15 ODER 20 MINUTEN WENNS "GUT" HINKOMMT....


Ein "Lowie" erhöht die Kampfdauer von 5 Minuten auf 20 Minuten? Sicherlich ^^
Dann muss ja Der harte Kern ein ewig dauerndes Achievement sein, immerhin geht man da ja nur zu acht rein.

Man man man, selbst mein frisch 80er Jäger-Twink wurde bei einem Farmrun mitgenommen, mit blau/grün/goldenem Equip. Und nach 2 1/2 Stunden war die Kiste leer. Und als Raidleiter erklär ich dem Spieler, was er wissen muss, innerhalb von einer Minute.
Seh es ein, du erzählst hier groben Unfug. Du bist nicht besser als andere, du gehörst zu keiner Elite in WoW.



> Und wo genau schrieb er etwas von Ony Welpen bomben? Ich meine da steht was von ner Puppe, wie siehst du das?


Für dich nochmal zum mitdenken:
Er: Hohe DPS = guter Spieler.
Ich: Nein *Beispiel*
Er: Ja, ok, so gesehen stimmts.
Du: *einmisch, Text nicht versteh*



> Geisterbahn fahren ist ähnlich gruselnd amüsant wie dieses Naivforum, der Grad zwischen lachen und erschaudern ist echt schmal wie nirgend anders.


Wie schön, dass du ein aktiver Teil dieses Forums bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wenn man sich mit seinem Char in PDK/Ony beschäftigen will, warum geht man dann überhaupt noch heros?


Wegen der Daily Hero und den daraus resultierenden Triumph-Marken. Das war glaub ich auch der AUsgangspunkt der
Diskussion.


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> ...


Zu dem Punkt der Gruppensuche:
Kurz und knapp, ich sehs genau so,


----------



## Nerjyana (12. November 2009)

@skell
sa... ma...

gehst du mit Lvl 15er in die Inis oder wat??? 

OMG, in welche meiner Schubladen soll ich Dich nu stecken? Neoliberaler-Müll-Laberer-aber-Hartz-IV-Kassierer? 

Du bedienst alle meine Klischees, die ich so ständig mit mir führe und ich kann kaum glauben, dass es so etwas wirklich gibt^^

Ah, ich weiß, Du bist n Fake und meinst alles ja gar net so, bist ja 'n guter, wie Dein Bruder immer zu sagen pflegt oder wer auch immer das ist.

Mh... vielleicht passt Du am besten in die gaaaanz untere Schublade......?


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Mh... vielleicht passt Du am besten in die gaaaanz untere Schublade......?




Da solltest du aber erstmal prüfen ob es dann dort nicht etwas zu eng für dich wird.


----------



## Nerjyana (12. November 2009)

ah - wilkommen in meinem schrank, der erklärungsbedürftigen Wunder... lalala..wie bereits erwähnt... zamoniens - du befindest dich in äußerst interessanter gesellschaft ;o)


----------



## baummi (12. November 2009)

Macht weiter. Der Fred geht ja mittlerweile richtig ans Eingemachte. Kann mich vor lachen kaum noch halten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (12. November 2009)

baummi schrieb:


> Macht weiter. Der Fred geht ja mittlerweile richtig ans Eingemachte. Kann mich vor lachen kaum noch halten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jau
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD5J8m_01a4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (12. November 2009)

Aber hallo meine lieben ich merke ihr redet von mir^^


nix untere schublade, ich steck keinen von euch in irgend ne schublade.... ich sehe nur tatsachen, mehr nicht......

ich sags nochmal EXTREM easy ausgedrückt..... lowieleute = zeitverlust für mich und den rest der gruppe = unfair für alle!


wer low is, soll erstmal craften gehen, blaue sachen holen usw usw..... weil, nur weil es jetz n haufen 80ger gibt die imba equipped sind, heisst das doch nicht dass die sich jetz dazu verpflichten die WOW-krankenpfleger zu spielen, wo sind wir denn......


ich will in dem game vorwärtskommen, und das so schnell es geht..... ich sags euch an nem klaren beispiel.... mit meinem bro und der stammgrp gehen wir in etwa 15-20 min durch burg hero, vorgestern dauerte das ganze mit ner lowie rdm gruppe klatte 1h10..... gebt mir doch bitte EINEN grund wieso ich lowies nehmen soll? nur einen?..... leutz es geht um mein leben, und ne vergeudete stunde im game, is ne vergeudete stunde im rl, weil ich in dieser stunde keinen fun hatte...... was gehts euch eigentlich an ob ich leute mitnehmen will oder nicht, wer seid ihr eigentlich um sowas zu entscheiden?..... und dann werd ich auchnoch wegen MEINER meinung angepöbelt???!!

die einzigen ASSOS sind die lowies die IMMMMMMER rummeckern...... ich hab noch NIE nen normalen lowie gesehen.... ausser aus meiner fl oder so, aber irgendwie stänkert ihr lowies scheinbar alle rum..... klar ausnahmen gibts auch aber was soll des?..... seid ihr zu (sorry wenn ich das so sage, wirklich) DOOF nen virtuellen char zu zocken?..... is doch nich schwer.... geht farmen, craftet, holt euch 3 teile + 1 epicwaffe ausm ah und ihr habt scho 4 sachen..... wo ist das problem?

ich sehs nich ein grün/blaue leute mitzunehmen, weil das absolut unkorrekt und unfair gegenüber denen ist, die sich den AR** für den char aufgerissen haben...

jetz pls ihr lowies oder möchtegern laberer hört mal mit dem primitiven geflame auf und fangt an der realität ins gesicht zu sehen..... KEINER HAT AUF LOWIES BOCK UND WER DAS MACH IS SELBER SCHULD WEIL ER NICH VORWäRTS KOMMT.....

hey lowies.... WER ZU SPÀT KOMMT DEN BESTRAFT DAS LEBEN....


achja btw....3,5k dps is wirklich nich viel verlangt.... mein TWINK hat gradmal t7 und auch noch ein blaues teil und mit dem fahr ich in ner innie auch um die 3,5k dps...... 

ich kann es nicht einsehen MEINE zeit für jemanden zu opfern, der es nicht verdient hat..... so einfach ist das.....

die lowies sollten anfangen erstmal in IHRER liga zu zocken bevor sie zur WM gehen wollen..... 

soweit zu mir..... aber egal jetz fangt des geflame über meine meinung an^^(dann legt mal los)




Aber wisst ihr was..... das thema is behindert weils zu keinem ende kommt.... ich sag die stänkernden lowies sind assos.... dann kommt ich bin ein asso weil ich die assos assos genannt habe USW USW......


LEGENDE: Lowie is kein Ausdruck sondern ein sammelbegriff was das itemlvl entspricht (lowie = lowlevel equipped) damit soll keine beleidigung oder dergleichen entstehen


----------



## howu (12. November 2009)

@skel: Und bei solchen geistigen Ergüssen wunderst du dich, daß man dich in Schubladen steckt? oO 
Laß uns unterbelichtete Noobs doch quatschen und verschwende deine Zeit nicht mit uns unwürdigem Gewürm.


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

Skelletor ich geb dir mal nen Tip so freundlich wie möglich, damit ich nicht auch in die untere Schublade muss. 

Du redest dich hier um Kopf und Kragen.


----------



## Lari (12. November 2009)

Deine Armory-Links würden mich schon interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im übrigen meckerst du hier rum, über die Lowies.
Ich glaube kaum, dass jemals jemand dich angewhispert hat, als du 3,5k DPS DDs für eine Ini gesucht hast, das du ihn doch bitte bitte bitte mitnimmst und ihn durchziehst.

Zeig mal deinen Mainchar, ich würde gerne mal wissen was du mit der Zeit, die du in den Hero-Instanzen sparst bisher so alles erreicht hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> wer low is, soll erstmal craften gehen, blaue sachen holen usw usw.



Seh ich auch so. Nur ich würde es lieber so formulieren:
Wer frisch 80 ist und keine gecrafteten/aus Hero stammenden Items hat kann froh sein, wenn er von anderen Spielern mit höherem Equip mitgenommen wird aber sollte nicht losflamen, wenn einige dieser Spieler darauf keine Lust haben


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (12. November 2009)

Lol könnt ihr alle vergessen.... ich werd hier von euch angepöbelt, da versau ich mir doch mein echtes game mit euch nicht....

naja ich bin mal weg, der thread is voller behinderter leute und auf meinen buffed nickname kack ich sowieso genauso wie auf alle die mich hier auf irgend ne weise beleidigt haben weil ich meine meinung losgelasen habe..... ich hab einfach keinen bock auf lowies, obs euch taugt oder nicht, meinen mainchar werdet ihr nicht bekommen und fertig.... ich frag ja auch nicht nach nacktfotos von euch

ich kann euch nur sagen er is diszipriest


----------



## Cyl (12. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Für dich nochmal zum mitdenken:
> Er: Hohe DPS = guter Spieler.
> Ich: Nein *Beispiel*
> Er: Ja, ok, so gesehen stimmts.
> Du: *einmisch, Text nicht versteh*



Achja? Zum Mitdenken also? *tätschel*

Du hast diesen Post:



Arasouane schrieb:


> In Hero komplett wurst. Da machen weniger oft mehr spass
> 
> Grundsätzliches zu DPS:
> Ich hab bisher nur Tank gespielt und hab nun 226+ dd equip geleecht. ich sollte locker 4-5k fahren schaff aber nur 2.5DPS an *puppe*.
> ...




mit diesem beantwortet:



Lari schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Onyxia Flugphase, es kommen die Welpen.
> Der Magier bombt in die Welpen, erreicht 14.000 DPS, stirbt dann aber durch aggro.
> Ich als Jäger schiess schön fleissig weiter auf Onyxia, mach meine 5k DPS Single Target und hol den Magier im gesamten Schaden natürlich ein.
> ...




Reicht es dir das ich ein bestimmtes Wort markiert habe, oder schätze ich dich richtig ein?

Neee, ich schätze dich richtig ein, also erklär ichs dir: 
Arasouane schreibt er sollte eigentlich mit dem EQ an der Puppe viel mehr dmg machen, es fehlt im aber der Skill. Leute die an der Puppe 6-7k machen haben Skill. Ohne gehen da kein 6-7k. 
(Und da hat er recht)

Du schreibst: "Aber bei Ony war das mal ganz doll anders, da war ein böser Mage (imaginär), der war blöd..."

Aaaaha.
Setzen. 6.


----------



## howu (12. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Lol könnt ihr alle vergessen.... ich werd hier von euch angepöbelt, da versau ich mir doch mein echtes game mit euch nicht....
> 
> naja ich bin mal weg, der thread is voller behinderter leute und auf meinen buffed nickname kack ich sowieso genauso wie auf alle die mich hier auf irgend ne weise beleidigt haben weil ich meine meinung losgelasen habe..... ich hab einfach keinen bock auf lowies, obs euch taugt oder nicht, meinen mainchar werdet ihr nicht bekommen und fertig.... ich frag ja auch nicht nach nacktfotos von euch
> 
> ich kann euch nur sagen er is diszipriest


eloquent wie immer


----------



## Valleron (12. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich will in dem game vorwärtskommen, und das so schnell es geht..... ich sags euch an nem klaren beispiel.... mit meinem bro und der stammgrp gehen wir in etwa 15-20 min durch burg hero, vorgestern dauerte das ganze mit ner lowie rdm gruppe klatte 1h10..... *gebt mir doch bitte EINEN grund *wieso ich lowies nehmen soll? nur einen?..... leutz es geht um mein leben, und ne vergeudete stunde im game, is ne vergeudete stunde im rl, weil ich in dieser stunde keinen fun hatte...... was gehts euch eigentlich an ob ich leute mitnehmen will oder nicht, wer seid ihr eigentlich um sowas zu entscheiden?..... und dann werd ich auchnoch wegen MEINER meinung angepöbelt???!!
> 
> ...



Du warst selber mal so ein kleines Würstchen. Hast wohl ganz den Boden unter den Füßen verloren oder wie? Mir drängt sich immer mehr der Verdacht auf das du deinen Char fertig aus eBay gekauft hast. 




Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ...
> die einzigen ASSOS sind die lowies die IMMMMMMER rummeckern...... *ich hab noch NIE nen normalen lowie gesehen.... ausser aus meiner fl oder so, aber irgendwie stänkert ihr lowies scheinbar alle rum..... klar ausnahmen gibts auch aber was soll des?*..... seid ihr zu (sorry wenn ich das so sage, wirklich) DOOF nen virtuellen char zu zocken?..... is doch nich schwer.... geht farmen, craftet, holt euch 3 teile + 1 epicwaffe ausm ah und ihr habt scho 4 sachen..... wo ist das problem?
> 
> ...



Allein die Argumentation zeigt das du dich immer mehr in Widersprüche verstrickst. Von daher kann dich niemand mehr ernst nehmen.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ...
> ich sehs nich ein grün/blaue leute mitzunehmen, weil das absolut unkorrekt und unfair gegenüber denen ist, die sich den AR** für den char aufgerissen haben...
> 
> jetz pls ihr lowies oder möchtegern laberer hört mal mit dem primitiven geflame auf und fangt an der realität ins gesicht zu sehen..... KEINER HAT AUF LOWIES BOCK UND WER DAS MACH IS SELBER SCHULD WEIL ER NICH VORWäRTS KOMMT.....
> ...



ohne Worte



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ...
> die lowies sollten anfangen erstmal in IHRER liga zu zocken bevor sie zur WM gehen wollen.....
> ...



Weil du auch weltmeisterlich bist. ja ne is klar. 
Verlink mal deinen IMBAMEGAROXXORCHAR damit wir sehen können was für ein GROßER HELD du doch bist.


----------



## Super PePe (12. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich sags euch an nem klaren beispiel.... mit meinem bro und der stammgrp gehen wir in etwa 15-20 min durch burg hero, vorgestern dauerte das ganze mit ner lowie rdm gruppe klatte 1h10..... gebt mir doch bitte EINEN grund wieso ich lowies nehmen soll? nur einen?


Ein Grund:
Damit du Mobkenntnis bekommst.

Erklärung: für Heros bedarf es im groben nur 2 Leute - einem Tank und einem Heiler ... wie man gut sieht an diesem Threa rennen ja genug 226+ herum, die ihre Erfahrung niederschrieben. Somit stellt sich dann mir die Frage wie es 2 highequipte Farmer wie du und dein 'Bro' (so stellst du dich/euch dar) es hinbekommen 70 min in Burg abzuhängen, weil selbst nach Release haben die Leute in Blau keine 40 min gebraucht, somit kann man ja nur noch schlussfolgern, das 5 Mann keine Mobkenntnis besaßen. Wenn man nun böse ist, könnte man dann nachvollziehen warum du nur imba Leute mit nimmst.

Und damit redest du dich hier um Kopf und Kragen


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> eloquent wie immer



Er kann sich ja die Zitatesammlung von deinem Gildie ausleihen. Einfach zu finden. Liegt in der untersten Schublade


----------



## J_0_T (12. November 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Dan geh mal mit mir Ony da lass ich dich aber auch im gesamt Dmg weit hinten. Wenn du so Magier hast die zu blöd sind zu bomben und dan auch noch mit Blizzard ist auch sinlos sie mit zunhemne.
> Ich warte immer lang genug bis ich mit Arkaneexplosion die Welpen weg nuke. Und da kommste dan garnet mehr mit.
> 
> d[-.-]b



Gratulation... wieder einer der es nicht verstanden hat.


----------



## Rolandos (12. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Aber hallo meine lieben ich merke ihr redet von mir^^
> 
> 
> nix untere schublade, ich steck keinen von euch in irgend ne schublade.... ich sehe nur tatsachen, mehr nicht......
> ...



Lach mich kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mach ein Super IMBASpieler wie du, noch in Heros.   Ahh ich weis, zu etwas besserem reicht es nicht, hast dich überall durchziehen lassen, oder deinen Char bei Ebay gekauft.  Du machst die 5er Heros nur, damit du auch mal ein Erfolgserlebnis hast. Und 20Min mit 3.5 K DPS,  LOL das schaft man schon mit 2k bis 2.5 k  Tippe auf Ebay, jo das muss es sein.


----------



## Lari (12. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Aaaaha.
> Setzen. 6.


Schau dir nochmal den Post an, schau was ich aus seinem Post rauszitiert habe und eventuell leuchtet dir dann ein, was du bisher nicht verstanden hast. Ein Fullquote wars nicht, soviel sei verraten.

Man sollte keine Zusammenhänge auseinanderreissen. Und bevor du mir jetzt damit kommst, dass ich seinen Post auseinandergerissen habe erklär ichs hier sogar nochmal.
Die pauschale Aussage "Je mehr DPS, desto besser der Spieler" ist nicht richtig. Wenn du zwei exakt gleiche Charaktere an der Puppe hast, und der eine macht mehr als der andere: ok.
Nimm das von mir gegebene Beispiel: da stimmt es nicht. Und das ist wirklich so geschehen und nicht erfunden.


----------



## Zangor (12. November 2009)

Ich habe mitunter Spass daran auch mal bei etwas schwächeren Gruppen mit zu gehen. Wenn sich da jemand über den Loot freut finde ich das schöner, als wenn alles geenzt wird. Die Atmosphäre ist dann viel entspannter als wenn da einer nach jeder Mobgruppe den Recount postet. Und obs nun paar Minuten länger dauert ist doch egal, zum Posen in Dalaran habt ihr doch noch genug Zeit.

@Skêlletôr2000
Du gehst bestimmt auch nicht arbeiten, weil Du dann 8 h keinen Fun hast...oder?

Geh besser kein Random mehr, da sind manchmal echt vernünftige Leute bei , wenn die dann so ein sozial inkompetentes Individuum wie Dich abbekommen, verlieren die doch jeden Spass an Wow. Leute wie Du sollten unter sich bleiben. Könnt ihr Euch dann alle 30 sec den Recount posten ohne andere zu nerven.


----------



## Rolandos (12. November 2009)

Zangor schrieb:


> Leute wie Du sollten unter sich bleiben. Könnt ihr Euch dann alle 30 sec den Recount posten ohne andere zu nerven.



Verstehe sowieso nicht, warum  Recount immer gepostet werden muss, hat doch bestimmt fast Jeder laufen.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (12. November 2009)

Für mich gibt es eigentlich ganz simple Kriterien die nen Random Run für mich annehmbar machen. 
Ich zieh auch mit weniger Fähigen und equipten Leuten los, vorrausgesetzt sie sind freundlich und Kritikfähig.
Speedruns mach ich nicht mit Randoms zumindest nicht geplant. Wenn ich mich für eine Ini mit randoms entscheide dann ist mir vorher klar das die Gruppe gut/schlecht oder schnell/langsam sein kann. Ich erwarte nicht das meine Mitspieler sich meinen Vorstellungen unterordnen.

Was für mich garnicht geht sind arrogante, intolerante Spinner und unfreundliche Schnösel die beleidigend werden weil es nicht nach ihrer Nase geht. Eine Randomgruppe ist kein Wunschkonzert.


----------



## Xalker (12. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich hab einfach keinen bock auf lowies, obs euch taugt oder nicht, meinen mainchar werdet ihr nicht bekommen und fertig
> ich kann euch nur sagen er is diszipriest



hm, dann sollte man ihn auch nicht ins forum posten

Mein Diszipriester, Diszipriester/Disziskillung/Disziequip


gruß xalker

PS: Das war mir den ersten Beitrag wert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (12. November 2009)

Xalker schrieb:


> hm, dann sollte man ihn auch nicht ins forum posten
> 
> Mein Diszipriester, Diszipriester/Disziskillung/Disziequip
> 
> ...


Danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Skelletor, wie du wohl reagiert hättest, wenn die Leute im Forum reagiert hätten, wie du es an den Tag legst?
Lern es selbst! Schau doch selbst! Was fragst du uns?!

Und im übrigen: soooo toll ist das, was der Charakter hat auch nicht. Was machst du denn mit der Zeit, die du in den Instanzen sparst?


----------



## Nerjyana (12. November 2009)

mh... xalker - newbie... erster Beitrag.... SKELLL????? 

hach, verschwörungstheorien sind doch was feines^^


----------



## Lari (12. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> mh... xalker - newbie... erster Beitrag.... SKELLL?????
> 
> hach, verschwörungstheorien sind doch was feines^^


Hmmmmm, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er sich selbst verrät? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerjyana (12. November 2009)

ziemlich hoch - und weißt' warum? narzissmus ;o)


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

mh:

- komische Sockelung + keine epischen Steine
- PvP Schulterverzauberung

also ich hab auch mehr erwartet


----------



## howu (12. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> ziemlich hoch - und weißt' warum? narzissmus ;o)


Dann wären die erwähnten Nacktfotos dabei gewesen^^


----------



## Rolandos (12. November 2009)

LOL ROFL  "Keksgestalt"   was soll man dazu sagen "KEKSGESTALT" muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen  K E K S G E S T A  L T .

Wie kann man seinen Char "Keksgestalt" nennen. Den Namen sollte man mal dem GM melden, weil er nicht RPG gerecht ist. TZ TZ "Keksgestalt" 

Der Name zeigt welches geistes Kind der Type ist. ----- Keksgestalt ------


----------



## Nechbet_eds (12. November 2009)

Hallo,

also ich spiele heiler und mir sind dps aber so was von schnuppe^^

Für mich ist wichtiger dass die Spieler das Spiel beherrschen und sich bewegen. Schlimmer fide ich es wen ein 5k dps´ler in der feste Drak in den schwarzen löchern krepiert. Also dann heile ich auch nich :-)

Man kommt durch jede hero auch mt nem Schnitt von 1,5 dps.

Und Hallo, für Nax 10 reicht es wenn man mind 1,8 dps fährt. Also kommt mal runter von euren "Wahnvorstellungen"

Gruß
Nechbet


----------



## Nerjyana (12. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Dann wären die erwähnten Nacktfotos dabei gewesen^^


Na, dann wäre er ja angreifbar gewesen - zu riskant - er bewegt sich immer an den Grenzbereichen, dessen was machbar ist ;o)


----------



## Gartarus (12. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> LOL ROFL  "Keksgestalt"   was soll man dazu sagen "KEKSGESTALT" muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen  K E K S G E S T A  L T .
> 
> Wie kann man seinen Char "Keksgestalt" nennen. Den Namen sollte man mal dem GM melden, weil er nicht RPG gerecht ist. TZ TZ "Keksgestalt"
> 
> Der Name zeigt welches geistes Kind der Type ist. ----- Keksgestalt ------



Ich hab wahrscheinlich so sehr wie du gelacht














nicht


----------



## KingPin2009 (12. November 2009)

Also
a) Rolandos, Keksgestalt spielt auf keinem RP Server, von daher hätte er sich nennen können wie er will, solange er nach den AGBs betreffend der Namensgebung von Blizzard einhält.
b) Das heisst jetzt nicht, dass ich mich auf die Seite von Skelletor stelle, aber Keksgestalt ist doch ein netter Name im Gegensatz zu kîller, superknîght oder h-mans Brüder.
c) Ja, leider dachte ich Keks wäre nicht der Überzeugung, von dem was er da schreibt. Das kann ich nun leider nichtmehr genau sagen.


----------



## Genomchen (12. November 2009)

Alter Schwede Patrick, wie gehst du denn ab^^
Leute nicht ernst nehmen, ich red später mit ihm!


----------



## StCuthbert (12. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> PvP Schulterverzauberung
> 
> also ich hab auch mehr erwartet



Tja, Questreihe abschließen und Ruf bei den Söhnen farmen wäre halt angesagt. Soviel zum Thema "viel Arbeit in einen Charakter stecken".

(Wie kann man eigentlich, wenn man soviel mit Überdpslern in Hero-Inis geht, nur eine Nordendfraktion auf ehrfürchtig haben?)


----------



## Genomchen (12. November 2009)

Er hat nur eine Fraktion auf Ehrfürchtig, weil er zwei Chars gespielt hat. Den gesamten T7 Content durch hat er seinen DK gespielt, dann mit mir den Account eingefroren und vor ca 2 Monaten haben wir wieder begonnen zu spielen. Und er hat sich keinen Ruf erfarmt, weil er auf 3.3 wartet.

Achja, ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass der xalker nicht er ist. mein Bruder hätte euch den Char nie im Leben selber gepostet, selbst nicht unter verdeckten Namen.


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> mein Bruder hätte euch den Char nie im Leben selber gepostet, selbst nicht unter verdeckten Namen.



Wäre auch mehr als merkwürdig gewesen


----------



## Genomchen (12. November 2009)

Also wie gesagt, ich rede mit meinem Bruder. Der is eigtl ein gaaaanz lieber, wie ich auch. Nur eben mit mehr Temperament als andere. Wenn ihr ihn in ner Grp hättet würdet ihr ganz anders denken. Und was Heros angeht siehts so aus, das wir letztenendes immer zu zweit sind, also er und ich mit meinem Tank, und irgendwelche wahllosen DDs einladen, grad das es nicht wortwörtlich lowies sind (unter lvl 80), nur um die grp voll zu bekommen. Das sieht dann so aus, ich renn durch die Ini (wortwörtlich, seht euch mein Equip ruhig an, ich schäme mich ned^^) pulle alles was rote Schrift übern Kopf hat, sind die DDs zu langsam, dann sind sie halt zu langsam, stirbt einer muss er selbst wieder reinlaufen, weil Keks keine Zeit hat den zu rezzen (is wirlich so) und spätestens nach 15-20min sind wir durch jede 5er ini dies gibt - ausser Occulus^^. Das hört sich jetzt so radikal speedrun mässig an, aber ich pass schon auf, wenn ich seh die grp is ned so stark, dann schalt ich natürlich runter. Aber ich seh recht gut wie das Potenzial ist und dementsprechend zieh ich das Tempo hoch.
Was mein Bruder mehr meint sind Raids. Da muss halt das Setup und das Equip einfach stimmen. Wir sind beide PVEler und genauso wie die PVP Seite nach soundsoviel Abhärtung fragt, so fragen wir für unsere Raids eben nach entsprechendem Pimping.

Keks und du schreibst jetzt pls nixmehr bis wir uns gesprochen haben, Brüderli.


----------



## Natar (12. November 2009)

haha kecksgestalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir gefällt der name
so richtig ohne sinn --> so richtig guter humor 

gestattest du das ich einen twink so benenne?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *das war keine ironie!*

find ich aber witzig die familie genomchen gegen die flamegruppe buffed
btw irgendwie hat er doch recht


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> so fragen wir für unsere Raids eben nach entsprechendem Pimping.



Das hat ja auch deutlich gemacht, nur zeigt dann der Arsenal-Link ein anderes Bild, als er uns suggeriert hatte.
Na gut, belassen wir es dabei

@ Rolandos: Ich würde meine Chars auch nicht Keksgestalt nennen, aber sich darüber so lustig zu machen ist nicht
angebracht.


----------



## howu (12. November 2009)

@genomchen: Es ehrt dich, daß du immer für deinen Bruder in die Bresche springst. Das ist allerdings nicht nötig. Er liefert Vorlagen, andere nehmen die dankend an. Respekt und vor allem Verständnis kommt nicht von ungefähr. Das kann man nur erwarten, wenn man es auch entgegen bringt.
"Es könnte alles so einfach sein... isses aber nicht" *sigh*


----------



## Phystikia (12. November 2009)

Ich habe diesen und einige andere Threads zum Thema teils mit Amusement, teils mit Entsetzen verfolgt... Im Prinzip bringt die ganze Diskussion nichts und hat sich extrem hochgeschaukelt. Ich persönlich habe auch nichts dagegen die Daily Hero mal schnell durchzumachen mit gut equippten Leuten, gehe eh großteils nur gildenintern. Und da werden auch die frisch 80er oder Twinks gerne mal gezogen bzw. Naxx- Ausstattungsruns veranstaltet, damit die an Equip kommen und ihr Handwerk lernen können. Deswegen wäre mir auch die Option am liebsten gewesen "Mir ist egal, wieviel DPS jemand fährt, solange man die Hero schafft und Spaß mit den Leuten hat".
Vielleicht sollten diejenigen, die sich über Forderungen nach 4k DPS für eine Hero aufregen, diese Leute einfach suchen lassen und sich mit netten Leuten zusammentun, eventuell seid ihr schneller durch als die Über- Pros ihre Gruppe zusammen haben. Zum Glück kommt sowas noch nicht allzu oft vor, zumindest sehe ich äußert selten solche Forderungen (und sie betreffen mich nicht, da ich Heiler bin). Was viele der so schön betitelten "Lowies" wohl stört, ist die Tendenz dabei, denn sollten solche überzogenen Forderungen irgendwann nicht mehr die Ausnahme, sondern die Regel sein, macht es wirklich keinen Spaß mehr.
Denjenigen, die mit 2k DPS DDs nicht in eine Hero können, weil sie ja so weit über ihnen stehen, gestehe ich gerne zu, dass sie sich die entsprechenden Leute für ihre Hero- Inis suchen, macht das ruhig. Jeder kann für sich selbst entscheiden mit wem er eine Gruppe bildet.
Aber wenn ich lese was Skelletor schreibt kommt mir doch ein wenig die Galle hoch, aber hauptsächlich wegen der kruden Argumentation. Denn wenn ihr, Skelletor und dein "Bro" so toll seid, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ihr mit 3 "Lowies" über eine Stunde in Burg wart, das cleart ihr doch fast zu zweit^^ Im Zweifel lag es wohl kaum an fehlender DPS, sondern eher daran dass Leute Mist gebaut haben. Und das kann einem bei super epic Equippten genauso passieren. Mir ist ein grün-blau equippter DD, der sich mit seiner Klasse befasst und Schaden entsprechend seinem Equip macht allemal lieber als die Mega- DPSler, die es, weil sie ja so toll sind, nicht mehr nötig haben aus Giftpfützen, Nova, etc rauszulaufen^^
Abgesehen davon denke ich nicht, dass du mit deinem Equip und deinen Raiderfolgen allzu sehr auf andere herabschauen solltest (und ich sage hier nicht dass was du geschafft hast schlecht ist, nicht dass das wer falsch versteht!!). Als Über- Pro hinstellen solltest du dich hier eventuell auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe durchaus ein Problem damit, Leute nach z.B. PdK mitzunehmen, die nicht gewisse Grundvoraussetzungen an Equip, Schaden, Skill (ok, wer braucht das schon heutzutage noch?^^) bringen, aber wenn es soweit kommt, dass man für eine Hero erstmal Raidequip braucht, um mitzudürfen, muss man sich schon fragen... Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sowas die Ausnahme bleibt - oder dass Cataclysm nicht mehr allzulange auf sich warten lässt, denn dann sind eh wieder alle auf einem Stand, nämlich erstmal Low 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja, ich bin auch einer dieser schlimmen, bösen Casuals, die nicht in einer Raidgilde sind und für die das Spiel kein Leistungssport ist. Wir sind hier schließlich nicht auf der Flucht, bei einigen könnte man es aber fast meinen. Grüße, Phystikia


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (12. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Danke danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hab ich niemals von mir gesagt..... aber ich hab skill weiss was ich zu tun habe und habe eine meinung
wenn das jemandem nicht passt soll derjenige sich verpi****!

des weiteren besitze ich ein rl..... kp wie die meisten mich eingeschätzt haben, aber ich bin auf keinen fall n wow junkie..... aber so lowbobs regen mich auf, mehr ned..... ich komm mir vor wie n erwachsener der sich mit nem kindergarten über die mitternachtsformel unterhalten muss..... die checken eh nix

daher hab ich scho vorhin gesagt dass ich aufhör zu reden weil scheinbar sowieso keiner mich nachvollziehen kann....

aber hey... wenn ihr mal auf dem equip seit wie ich es bin, dann werdet ihr scho verstehen was ich meine..... und wenn jetz kommt "looool ich hab besseres equip und helfe trotzdem lowies" dann sag ich nur dass diese person viel zu viel zeit in des game investiert(zeit die ich nicht habe und haben will, weil ich was anderes zutun habe).....

mein char ist kein imba Entropy diszi, aber ich hab viel zeit in ihn investiert, jedenfalls für mich genug zeit..... und ich habe NIE aber auch NIEMALS mich darüber beschwert dass mich keiner mitnehmen will, sondern immer verständnis gezeigt! 


aber jetz mal im ernst.... was soll der schwachsinn dass du meinen char postest?..... machste hier einen auf stasi und willst mich niedermachen? komm dann zeig mal deinen char und sag mir wieviel zeit du in ihn investiert hast und ob du ständig pen!schars durch heroinnies ziehst....

ich für meinen teil bleibe bei meiner meinung, basta!

..... vor allem was hast du von mir erwartet dass ich für nen char hab? und was is an dem char auszusetzen....?.... klar is kein pdokzeugs, aber das kommt schon noch.... aber wenn du schon sagst er sei nicht soooo toll, dann sag mir was ich noch machen soll?..... 

ich bin vielleicht nicht der beste diszi auf meinem server, auf keinen fall, dafür hab ich nicht genug zeit^^ und ne ehre in wow n held zu werden gibts für mich nicht..... aber ich muss zugeben dass der auf keinen fall schlecht ist..... nur bin ich anders als andere diszis nicht auf crit, sondern auf haste....


such bitte nen diszi auf meinem itemlevel der solche werte wie ich hat, dann können wir reden, aber in die luft schmeissen er wäre schlecht ist kein argument.....

naja es geht nich um mich und meinen char, sondern um das thema der 3,5k dps..... also bleib mal beim thema!

3,5k dps ist nicht viel verlangt.


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> such bitte nen diszi auf meinem itemlevel der solche werte wie ich hat, dann können wir reden, aber in die luft schmeissen er wäre schlecht ist kein argument.....



1. PvP Verzauberung auf Schultern
2. Keine epischen Sockelsteine
3. Sockelboni ausgelassen

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...as&n=Shinju


----------



## Natar (12. November 2009)

ich warte immer noch auf deine erlaubnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (12. November 2009)

Ausserdem sockel ich erst die letzten steine um wenn ich 245er items drauf hab, ansonsten kommt kein epic drauf, das is der einzige grund....

meine verzauberungen sind perfekt, bis auf 250mana auf brust das kommt noch weg....

den rest hab ich richtig gesockelt und verzaubert.....

aber mal ehrlich..... ihr lowies(oder auch nicht) ich kenn euch schon.... hier grosse töne spucken aber gradmal 3 haare aufm sack haben.... ich kenn euch schon, hier einen auf ICH WILL GEZOGEN WERDE MIMI und letztenendes werdet ihr mit steigendem equiplvl auch nich besser wie andere, weil in diesem game jeder nur an sich denkt....

aber naja ich hab bald feierabend, bin müde und geh ne runde zocken, und der einzige grund wieso ich dermassen herabsteige und mit euch hier überhaupt quatsche ist weil mir gerade todeslangweilig ist und ich vorm pc emails schreiben muss..... naja wer sich angesprochen fühlt weiss des denk ich selber..... jeder der nix gegen mich hat gegen den hab ich auch nix..... wer mich nich mag der hat n problem mit mir.

wie auch immer..... war nett mit euch dieses schwachsinnige gespräch zu führen


----------



## Genomchen (12. November 2009)

Ja, Skell hat bestimmt nichts dagegen, wenn du nen Char wie seinen benennst. Wobei, dann gibts zwei von euch und ich muss für zwei herhalten :-(


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (12. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> 1. PvP Verzauberung auf Schultern
> 2. Keine epischen Sockelsteine
> 3. Sockelboni ausgelassen
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...as&n=Shinju



klasse! ich hab feierabend..... poste was du möchtest^^

sockelboni sind beschissen und vz hol ich mir mit dem nächsten patch weil mein twink den ruf scho hat..... naja egal analysiere bitte weiter meinen char, dann muss ich mir weniger gedanken um ihn machen^^


----------



## Phystikia (12. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> der einzige grund wieso ich dermassen herabsteige und mit euch hier überhaupt quatsche...



Sag ich es nicht?^^


----------



## howu (12. November 2009)

> also bleib mal beim thema!


Fällt schwer, wenn du immer wieder die Rundumschlagkeule auspackst -.-

Kannst du es verübeln, wenn du auf dicke Hose machst, was du nicht alles machst (inis rushen, Raids im Vorbeigehen, alles viel zu easy) und dann kochst du doch auf Sparflamme. Deine Äußerungen lassen halt nur eine Interpretation zu: DU bist der Obermotz und was du geschafft hast, sollen erst mal andere schaffen. not!


----------



## Natar (12. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ja, Skell hat bestimmt nichts dagegen, wenn du nen Char wie seinen benennst. Wobei, dann gibts zwei von euch und ich muss für zwei herhalten :-(



klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hihi, ich hab immer noch n'lachflash
man ist der name gut

btw baru, du vergleichst einen alga10 clear mit ihm, da ist schon noch ein kleiner unterschied auszumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> btw baru, du vergleichst einen alga10 clear mit ihm, da ist schon noch ein kleiner unterschied auszumachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe nicht verglichen. Er wollte einen Arsenal-Link zu einem erfolgreicheren Diszi-Rpiester und ich hab mal kurz auf meinem Server rumgeschaut.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (12. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Fällt schwer, wenn du immer wieder die Rundumschlagkeule auspackst -.-
> 
> Kannst du es verübeln, wenn du auf dicke Hose machst, was du nicht alles machst (inis rushen, Raids im vorbei gehen, alles viel zu easy) und dann kochst du doch auf Sparflamme. Deine Äußerungen lassen halt nur eine Interpretation zu: DU bist der Obermotz und was du geschafft hast, sollen erst mal andere schaffen. not!



Ihr schätzt mich vollkommen falsch ein und driftet davon ab was ich den ganzen thread überhaupt gesagt habe....
lowies sind reiner zeitverlust für mich und andere mit besserem equip.... das sagt doch schon alles aus!
ich hab auch kein imbaequip, UND GENAU DESHALB BIN ICH JA NOCH NICHT PDOK GEGANGEN? geschnallt^^?
wenn ma noch nich laufen kann sollte ma erstmal krabbeln..... 
ich verstehe lowies die sie aufregen schon, aber was willst du tun, es is wie es is, keine dps bedeutet längere zeit.... plssss kommt mir nicht mit 5 minuten oder sowas das is humbug....

und btw..... ihr aufstachelnden ratten..... seit etwa 3 seiten werde ich von euch kindergarten/pseudointelligenten leuten niedergeflamed weil ich nur meine meinung sage..... wenn ich jetz sag ich bin jude, knallt ihr mich dann ab oder was?..... bleibt allesamt beim thema..... 

btw mein char ist nicht mein leben, daher investier ich nicht alles in ihn..... klar es fehlen noch epicsockel und die vz, doch was is des?.... des sind nur peanuts weil ich, glaubt es mir, für meinen derzeitigen content mehr als klar komme.... ich bin nicht arrogant und hochnäsig, aber wenn ihr hier zu 5. auf mir rumhackt und versucht mich auseinanderzunehmen habt ihr den falschen gefunden, weil mich das wirklich kalt lässt^^.....

das ist ende der partie, ihr könnt gerne noch 50 seiten weiter schreiben und labern, aber hört auf mich und lasst es weil es sich nicht ändern wird..... 
glaubt es mir oder nicht, aber jede grosse gilde denkt wie ich! die haben schlichtweg keine zeit auf lowchars, fertig!


----------



## Genomchen (12. November 2009)

Hey Leute, mal ehrlich. Ich hab auch so meinen Müll hier geschrieben. Habe auch eine auf den Deckel bekommen und hab draus gelernt. Aber mal ohne anzugreifen, aber Baru, Nayrana und howu, es zeugt nicht gerade von Reife eurerseits, wenn ihr immernoch auf ihm rumreitet. Lasst einfach stehen, was er schreibt, kommentiert es halt nicht. Und nein Howu, ich fühle mich nicht geehrt für meinen Bruder in die Bresche zu springen, ich tus weil ichs tun muss (das is nunmal eines meiner Prinzipien, egal was Familie macht, ich halte zu ihr). Es ist sogar soweit, dass ich hier nen 2ten Account aufmachen musste, damit ich weiter in Ruhe mit euch schreiben kann, ohne dass ihr ständig an Genomchen, der Spieler mit 3k dps Anforderung für raids (soll jetzt kein Grund sein, wieder auf den dps rumzureiten.). Und nein, wie Account Nr2 heisst werdet ihr nicht erfahren.


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

edit: Für Genomchen entfernt


----------



## Genomchen (12. November 2009)

Danke Baru^^


----------



## Valleron (12. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> sockelboni sind beschissen und vz hol ich mir mit dem nächsten patch weil mein twink den ruf scho hat..... naja egal analysiere bitte weiter meinen char, dann muss ich mir weniger gedanken um ihn machen^^



Nach deinem Char zu urteilen muß die Formel 1 (in welcher du dich nach eigenen Aussagen ja befindest) bei 3.0 stehen geblieben sein. Mach erstmal Ulduar und PDK clear bevor du Posen und mit deiner DPS angeben kannst. Wenn du auf dem Stand wirklich warten willst bis 3.3 dann wirst DU derjenige sein der wegen mangelder DPS in keine Inze mehr mitgenommen wird. 

Viel Spaß bei Gruppe suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (12. November 2009)

So ihr pöbeler.... ihr lässt euch nix beibringen^^ pechgehabt hehe

ich hab jetz feierabend und gehe^^ ich freue mich auf morgen, lolol 

doch da hol ich mir nen neuen char in buffed, weil was ihr da geliefert habt, ist das letzte! meint ihr das nach solchen aussagen die leute mehr lust haben euch irgendwo durchzuziehen? aber egal..... ihr checkt doch sowiesonichts, und sorry aber bei solchen gesprächen sehe ich mich niveaumässig 10-mal höher, weil ich hier weder leute poste, noch sage ich bin der BESTE, ich sage nur dass ich nicht schlecht bin.....

wollt ihr diesen thread machen damit ihr (scheinbar nur lowies) euch gegenseitig aufstachelt weil keiner bock auf euch hat, oder wollt ihr auch argumente der anderen partei hören?.... aber egal?.... naja wie die schafe wenn sie die klippe runterfallen.... macht einer mit hacken alle mit^^

ich will euch nur im prinzip "beantworten" "Warum" keiner bock auf lowies hat und "Warum" ne 3,5k dps gefragt wird, aber scheinbar kommt ihr mit der wahrheit einfach nicht klar....


kommt bitte mit mindestens blauen equip und 2-3 epics(craften) zu mir und ich geh hin wohin ihr wollt...... aber so dahergelaufene wie ihr es seit, GEHEN SIE MIR ^^

nachti

bisoux


----------



## howu (12. November 2009)

> wenn ma noch nich laufen kann sollte ma erstmal krabbeln.....


Und du hast in 4x ulduar und 3xpdk laufen gelernt? Du verlierst noch das letzte Quäntchen Glaubwürdigkeit und Verständnis.



> Es ist sogar soweit, dass ich hier nen 2ten Account aufmachen musste


Das ist traurig


> es zeugt nicht gerade von Reife eurerseits, wenn ihr immernoch auf ihm rumreitet


Das hat nix mit rumreiten zu tun (meinerseits jedenfalls^^), das soll ein Anstoß zur Selbstreflektion sein.

Das es durchaus möglich ist, kontrovers und trotzdem konstruktiv miteinander zu diskutieren zeigen einige, wenn auch zu wenige Beiträge.


----------



## Valleron (12. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> wollt ihr diesen thread machen damit ihr (scheinbar nur lowies) euch gegenseitig aufstachelt weil keiner bock auf euch hat, oder wollt ihr auch argumente der anderen partei hören?.... aber egal?.... naja wie die schafe wenn sie die klippe runterfallen.... macht einer mit hacken alle mit^^
> 
> 
> nachti
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht wer hier der Lowie sein soll, aber ich hab weitaus weniger Naxx Teile an als du. Mein Druide ist zwar nicht mit einem Priest zu vergleichen, aber ich hab bei weitem mehr erreicht. 

Und wenn du wirklich zum arbeitenden Volk gehörst kannst du froh sein nicht bei mir zu arbeiten. Jemanden mit deiner sozialen Inkompetenz und deinem Benehmen könnte ich meinen Kunden nicht zumuten.


----------



## Falke80 (12. November 2009)

also, heute 2 mal hero gemacht, ich war in beiden fällen der tank!
einmal tu, alle dd`s über 3000dps. es hat spaß gemacht, keine frage. 
einmal pdc! spitzenreiter war ich mit 2300dps! und, das ganze hat auch spaß gemacht und das war vorallem etwas fordernder. und die dropps wurden vor allem auch gebraucht und nicht einfach nur entzaubert oder verkauft!
alle, die mal wieder schreien, das sie eine herausfordeung brauchen, weil sie ja mitlerweile imba ausrüstung haben, die können sie sich ganz einfach selber mal besorgen. einfach etwas ausrüstung ablegen uns schon werden die heros wieder fordernder.

mit guter ausrüstung, ist fast alles zu schaffen, aber das können zeigt sich eigentlich erst, wenn man etwas schaft, wofu die ausrüstung eigentlich noch nicht passt.

meiner meinung nach ist es viel zu leicht, durch marken oder pdc an epische ausrüstung zu kommen. gerade weil es so leicht ist, gibt es jetzt eben das dps rennen. naxx...brauche ich nicht, für marken bekomme ich bessere ausrüstung und die auch noch schneller. ich brauche ne epische waffe? ich bekomme sie schnell...pdc sei dank! 
und weil alles so schnell und einfach geht, steigen eben bei manchen die vorraussetzungen. 

Meistens bin ich als tank unterwegs. das heißt, das ich auch fast imme gruppenanführer bin und somit entscheiden kann, ob einer fliegt oder nicht. und es gibt vür mich nur wenig gründe jemanden der gruppe zu verweisen. die gründe sind:
Heiler die lieber schaden machen als ihre gruppe zu versorgen (heiler dürfen auch schaden machen, solange sie die gruppe anständig verarzten)
Spieler die beleidigen (da bin ich immer rigoros)
Spieler die bestimmte abläufe auch nach mehrmaligen erklären nicht verstehen/ verstehen wollen!

ob da ein dd 1000dps macht oder 10000dps, das ist mir sowas von egal. 

wenn aber jemand expliziet nach mitspielern für seine gruppe sucht, die über 3500dps machen, bitte schön! soll er doch suchen. mit ner gruppe aus anfängern habe ich die ini meist eher fertig als er. in der ini ist er zwar schneller, dafür such er vorher umso länger nach genügent mitgliedern für seine gruppe!


----------



## Schamikus (12. November 2009)

Mein Problem ist damit dass ein grooo0oooooooooooßer (Übertreibung ) teil so denkt, damit kommen die schwachen nicht nach und die chance auch so gut zu werden sinkt. das ist mein problem. ich hab nix ma gegen ne gute gruppe aber auch die schwächeren müssen AKZEPTIERT werden. das ist ja das problem


Behaltet euch schlechtes deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerjyana (12. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Hey Leute, mal ehrlich. Ich hab auch so meinen Müll hier geschrieben. Habe auch eine auf den Deckel bekommen und hab draus gelernt. Aber mal ohne anzugreifen, aber Baru, Nayrana und howu, es zeugt nicht gerade von Reife eurerseits, wenn ihr immernoch auf ihm rumreitet. Lasst einfach stehen, was er schreibt, kommentiert es halt nicht. Und nein Howu, ich fühle mich nicht geehrt für meinen Bruder in die Bresche zu springen, ich tus weil ichs tun muss (das is nunmal eines meiner Prinzipien, egal was Familie macht, ich halte zu ihr). Es ist sogar soweit, dass ich hier nen 2ten Account aufmachen musste, damit ich weiter in Ruhe mit euch schreiben kann, ohne dass ihr ständig an Genomchen, der Spieler mit 3k dps Anforderung für raids (soll jetzt kein Grund sein, wieder auf den dps rumzureiten.). Und nein, wie Account Nr2 heisst werdet ihr nicht erfahren.



Also jetzt mal wirklich in aller Ernsthaftigkeit und ohne Ironie oder Sarkasmus:
Wie Dein Bruder sich hier äußert, spricht nicht gerade für ihn. Er ist extrem widersprüchlich, wird recht schnell aggressiv, vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen und Bananen und erwartet Respekt ohne Andere zu respektieren. Es tut mir leid für Dich, wenn Du darunter leiden musst. Dafür sollte sich Dein Bruder eigentlich schämen und sich bei Dir entschuldigen.

PS: "...Aber mal ohne anzugreifen, aber Baru, Nayrana und howu, es zeugt nicht gerade von Reife eurerseits..." >>> warum glaubt alle Welt, dass es kein Angriff ist, wenn man vorher nur sagt "Dies ist kein Angriff, aber..." - Doch ist es. Punkt. Diese Gemeinschaft könnte viel bessere Diskussionen führen, wenn nicht immer wieder der Ein oder Andere eine verbale Attacke starten würde. Ist das nötig? 

und btw: ich heiße Nerjyana und bin nicht DER Gildenkollege von howu - Auch das hat was mit Respekt zu tun )


----------



## Lari (12. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> such bitte nen diszi auf meinem itemlevel der solche werte wie ich hat, dann können wir reden, aber in die luft schmeissen er wäre schlecht ist kein argument.....
> 
> naja es geht nich um mich und meinen char, sondern um das thema der 3,5k dps..... also bleib mal beim thema!
> 
> 3,5k dps ist nicht viel verlangt.


http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all
Bitteschön, meiner.
Und ja, ich weiß, da fehlen noch Verzauberungen und die Sockel sollt ich nochmal überdenken. Trotzdem wäre ich der letzte, der vor einer Ini nach DPS fragt, außer es geht um Achievements, die DPS verlangen.


----------



## Mindadar (12. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all
> Bitteschön, meiner.
> Und ja, ich weiß, da fehlen noch Verzauberungen und die Sockel sollt ich nochmal überdenken. Trotzdem wäre ich der letzte, der vor einer Ini nach DPS fragt, außer es geht um Achievements, die DPS verlangen.




Nach leuten mit ilvl suchen is immer noch schwachsinnig. Gestern pdk 25 gewesen mit nem hexer der komplett blau war....(okay war scheisse als er mir den umhang wegwürfelte). Aber düs etc hat gepasst


----------



## Lari (12. November 2009)

Ich weiß, dass aus einem recht frischen 80er Charakter viel Schaden rauskommen kann. Spieler nach ihrem Equip bewerten ist eben nicht wirklich gescheit.
Er wollte einen diszi, der besseres Equip hat als er, den hab ich ihm gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und trotzdem werf ich wie schon gesagt keine "Lowies" aus Heroinstanzen, weil sie keine 3,5k DPS schaffen.


----------



## Cyl (12. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Schau dir nochmal den Post an, schau was ich aus seinem Post rauszitiert habe und eventuell leuchtet dir dann ein, was du bisher nicht verstanden hast. Ein Fullquote wars nicht, soviel sei verraten.
> 
> Man sollte keine Zusammenhänge auseinanderreissen. Und bevor du mir jetzt damit kommst, dass ich seinen Post auseinandergerissen habe erklär ichs hier sogar nochmal.
> Die pauschale Aussage "Je mehr DPS, desto besser der Spieler" ist nicht richtig. Wenn du zwei exakt gleiche Charaktere an der Puppe hast, und der eine macht mehr als der andere: ok.
> Nimm das von mir gegebene Beispiel: da stimmt es nicht. Und das ist wirklich so geschehen und nicht erfunden.



Du zitierst also einen Satz von einem gesamtem Post, weil du denkst/meinst/hoffst oder gar nur interpretierst, daß dieser Satz, obwohl er sich deutlich auf vorherigen bezieht, dann auf einmal pauschal gelten soll und stellst für dich fest, daß besagter Satz DANN natürlich falsch ist.
Und schreibst jetzt was von "Man sollte keine Zusammenhänge auseinander reissen." OMG!

Aber....ich habe dich richtig eingeschätzt, passt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw, die pauschale Aussage: "Je mehr DPS, desto besser der Spieler", kannst auch nur du lesen, wenn du den Eingangssatz und das Wort "Puppe" ausblendest, richtig?



Arasouane schrieb:


> In Hero komplett wurst. Da machen weniger oft mehr spass
> 
> Grundsätzliches zu DPS:
> Ich hab bisher nur Tank gespielt und hab nun 226+ dd equip geleecht. ich sollte locker 4-5k fahren schaff aber nur 2.5DPS an *puppe.*
> ...




Deine "Augen zu und durch" - Argumentation wird nicht besser, auch wenn du bald nur noch ein einziges Wort aus einem Text zitierst und deine eigene Meinung zu dem interpretierst.

Übrigens: Wer an der Puppe 6-7k macht, ist ein sehr guter Spieler. Denn allein mit Eq kannst du das niemals schaffen. Je mehr Dps (an der Puppe, siehe Satz davor...), je besser der Spieler. 
DAS steht da, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Cyl (12. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Alter Schwede Patrick, wie gehst du denn ab^^
> Leute nicht ernst nehmen, ich red später mit ihm!



jedenfalls steht nun der Autoaufkleber "Vorsicht, Patrick an Bord!" für mich nun in einem anderen Licht...


----------



## Lari (12. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Deine "Augen zu und durch" - Argumentation wird nicht besser, auch wenn du bald nur noch ein einziges Wort aus einem Text zitierst und deine eigene Meinung zu dem interpretierst.
> 
> Übrigens: Wer an der Puppe 6-7k macht, ist ein sehr guter Spieler. Denn allein mit Eq kannst du das niemals schaffen. Je mehr Dps (an der Puppe, siehe Satz davor...), je besser der Spieler.
> DAS steht da, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Da du dich scheinbar an dem Wort puppe aus seinem Beitrag so festgefressen hast, unterstreich dir mal einen anderen Teil des von dir so oft zitierten Beitrages.


Arasouane schrieb:


> In Hero komplett wurst. Da machen weniger oft mehr spass
> 
> Grundsätzliches zu DPS:
> Ich hab bisher nur Tank gespielt und hab nun 226+ dd equip geleecht. ich sollte locker 4-5k fahren schaff aber nur 2.5DPS an puppe.
> ...



Im Satz davor (da wir hier gerade Haare spalten: es sind sogar zwei Sätze) steht "In Heros und Raids...".
Denk mal darüber nach wie realistisch es ist, dass jemand an der Bosspuppe 6k - 7k DPS macht. Das schafft man nicht ohne Raidsupport. Daraus sollte jeder logisch denkende Mensch eigentlich schliessen, dass der Poster einen Gedankensprung von der Puppe zum Raid gemacht hat.
Du kannst dir jetzt natürlich die Mühe machen und Schurken/Jäger/Magier Threadsheets suchen, die zeigen, dass sowas doch möglich sein könnte (was ich nicht glaube, Burst-Schaden eventuell, aber kein normaler Puppentest). Oder du belässt es jetzt einfach dabei und lässt die Grundaussage einfach so stehen, wie sie gedacht war: Hohe DPS ist kein Kennzeichen für einen guten Spieler.


----------



## Quietsch (12. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Oder du belässt es jetzt einfach dabei und lässt die Grundaussage einfach so stehen, wie sie gedacht war: Hohe DPS ist kein Kennzeichen für einen guten Spieler.


Falsch. Die Aussage ist eindeutig, dass hohe DPS ein Kennzeichen für gute Spieler ist.
Imho fehlt allerdings noch das Verhältnis Gear <-> DPS dabei, da es das markantere Kennzeichen ist, dass die DPS eines guten Spielers entsprechend dem gear (sehr) hoch sind. 
Und sowohl movement, als auch hohe DPS sind ein Kennzeichen für 'nen guten Spieler, ein Spieler, der movement, aber keine DPS (als DD) vorweisen kann, ist kein guter Spieler.


----------



## Enyalios (12. November 2009)

Quietsch schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Aussage ist eindeutig, dass hohe DPS ein Kennzeichen für gute Spieler ist.
> Imho fehlt allerdings noch das Verhältnis Gear <-> DPS dabei, da es das markantere Kennzeichen ist, dass die DPS eines guten Spielers entsprechend dem gear (sehr) hoch sind.
> Und sowohl movement, als auch hohe DPS sind ein Kennzeichen für 'nen guten Spieler, ein Spieler, der movement, aber keine DPS (als DD) vorweisen kann, ist kein guter Spieler.



Stimmt auch nur zu 70%. Wichtig ist auch der aktuelle Patchstand. Je nach dem wie overpowered eine Klasse gerade ist kann das schon mal gut DPS ausmachen.


----------



## Quietsch (12. November 2009)

> da es das markantere Kennzeichen ist, dass die DPS eines guten Spielers entsprechend dem gear (sehr) hoch sind


Und egal, wie overpowered eine Klasse ist, wird ein guter Spieler mehr DPS, als ein schlechter Spieler, vorweisen können.

/e man ersetze gear halt durch "gear + patchstand", wobei letzteres eigentlich auch so schon einkalkuliert ist.


----------



## mortishelos (12. November 2009)

Quietsch schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Aussage ist eindeutig, dass hohe DPS ein Kennzeichen für gute Spieler ist.
> Imho fehlt allerdings noch das Verhältnis Gear <-> DPS dabei, da es das markantere Kennzeichen ist, dass die DPS eines guten Spielers entsprechend dem gear (sehr) hoch sind.
> Und sowohl movement, als auch hohe DPS sind ein Kennzeichen für 'nen guten Spieler, ein Spieler, der movement, aber keine DPS (als DD) vorweisen kann, ist kein guter Spieler.



Falsch.

Ein guter Spieler ist der den gesamten Bosskampf überlebt, die Heiler nicht zusätzlich belastet hat und die gesamte zeit über Schaden gemacht hat.
Ein sehr guter Spieler ist der  den gesamten Bosskampf überlebt, die Heiler nicht zusätzlich belastet hat und die gesamte zeit über denn maximal möglichen Schaden gemacht hat.

Ein schlechter Spieler ist der den gesamten Bosskampf überlebt, *die Heiler zusätzlich belastet* hat und die gesamte zeit über denn maximal möglichen Schaden gemacht hat.
Ein schlechter Spieler ist der *nicht* den gesamten Bosskampf überlebt, durch eigene Fehler.

Mfg mortishelos

PS: DPS sind nur ein grober Richtwert *denn am Ende zählt nur das genügend Schaden gemacht wurde um den Boss vor dem Enrage down zu kriegen.*


----------



## Quietsch (12. November 2009)

Wodurch entlastet man die Heiler & überlebt? Richtig, movement.
(Wie viele Bosse gibt es, wo eine bestimmte Fähigkeit nicht vom movement abhängt? Genau, die, bei denen ein cast unterbrochen werden muss. Und das ist einfach mal eine nicht nennenswerte Fähigkeit, die jeder mittelmäßige Spieler besitzt.)

/e Achja, und wodurch wird genug Schaden verursacht, und angegeben, um den Boss vorm enrage/OOM der Heiler zu töten? Genau, DPS.
Setzen, 6.


----------



## mortishelos (12. November 2009)

Quietsch schrieb:


> Wodurch entlastet man die Heiler & überlebt? Richtig, movement.
> (Wie viele Bosse gibt es, wo eine bestimmte Fähigkeit nicht vom movement abhängt? Genau, die, bei denen ein cast unterbrochen werden muss. Und das ist einfach mal eine nicht nennenswerte Fähigkeit, die jeder mittelmäßige Spieler besitzt.)
> 
> /e Achja, und wodurch wird genug Schaden verursacht, und angegeben, um den Boss vorm enrage/OOM der Heiler zu töten? Genau, DPS.
> Setzen, 6.



Das erste ist richtig das 2te ist falsch.

Du kannst noch soviel DPS machen denn wenn du nach 20 sec tot bist bringst du die DPS nicht mehr.
Von daher gilt *Überleben + Schaden machen* bringen ein Boss um nicht Tot in der ecke liegen und posen man macht +5k DPS.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Lari (12. November 2009)

Quietsch schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Aussage ist eindeutig, dass hohe DPS ein Kennzeichen für gute Spieler ist.


In dem zitierten Post schon, du hast aber meinen Folge-Post nicht gesehen, der in etwa das behandelt, was hier über mir gerade besprochen wird.
Aber jetzt lasst gut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (12. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp1rkJ928pI


----------



## Cyl (12. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Da du dich scheinbar an dem Wort puppe aus seinem Beitrag so festgefressen hast, unterstreich dir mal einen anderen Teil des von dir so oft zitierten Beitrages.
> 
> 
> Im Satz davor (da wir hier gerade Haare spalten: es sind sogar zwei Sätze) steht "In Heros und Raids...".
> ...



Ja, ich lass sie so stehen wie DU sie dir gedacht hast und behaupte zusätzlich: Hohe Overall-DPS in allen Teilen des Spiels ist ein Kennzeichen für einen guten Spieler. Jedenfalls zu 99,9%.


----------



## Quietsch (12. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> In dem zitierten Post schon, du hast aber meinen Folge-Post nicht gesehen, der in etwa das behandelt, was hier über mir gerade besprochen wird.
> Aber jetzt lasst gut sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lies nochmal den Text, und beachte vor allem das "ein" vor "Kennzeichen". (hohe) DPS alleine ist kein Kennzeichen, hohe DPS & movement machen zu 99% 'nen guten Spieler aus.



mortishelos schrieb:


> Das erste ist richtig das 2te ist falsch.
> 
> Du kannst noch soviel DPS machen denn wenn du nach 20 sec tot bist bringst du die DPS nicht mehr.
> Von daher gilt *Überleben + Schaden machen* bringen ein Boss um nicht Tot in der ecke liegen und posen man macht +5k DPS.
> ...


Und wodurch überlebst du? Movement! 
Und nichts anderes schreibe ich.


----------



## Kamidor (13. November 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alle Antworten gelesen, aber ich finde es echt schwachsinnig nichts unter 3k dp/s in Hero's mitzunehmen. Das einzige wonach ich gucke, das der Tank Critimun ist, alles andere ist mir egal. Schließlich hat jeder mal angefangen.
Es gibt aber auch ganz komische Leute, denen kommt es nicht auf die Dp/s, nicht auf den Skill sondern nur auf's gear drauf an. Mein DK war gerade rellativ frisch 80, 2-3 Epic's. SNG: Suche Leute für Naxx 25 ab 2,5k dp/s.
Ich mich nattürlich gefreut. Schreib die an...Was kahm raus? Sie will mich nicht durchschleifen, mein gear ist zu schlecht. Dann sagte ich ihr, das ich aber 3k dp/s fahre....war auch egal, solange ich nicht full epic bin soll ich nicht raiden O.ô.
Sind dp/s nicht wichtiger als gear? Meiner Meinung schon. 

Edit: Vieleicht war's ihr aber auch nur peinlich, das ich mit meinem Twynk mehr dp/s fahr, als sie mit ihrem Main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (13. November 2009)

DPS is scheiß egal. 

Man braucht genug Schaden das man vor dem enrage fertig ist.. mehr nicht.  Tanks und Heiler, die sind wichtig weil sonst wird das so oder so nix. 

Und 3,5k in Heros hätt ich selten gehabt. Könnt ich sicher schaffen, aber wozu soll ich mich in heros groß anstrengen? Die Mobs sterben so oder so viel zu schnell für vernünftige DPS.


----------



## Cyl (13. November 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> DPS is scheiß egal.
> 
> Man braucht genug Schaden das man vor dem enrage fertig ist.. mehr nicht.  Tanks und Heiler, die sind wichtig weil sonst wird das so oder so nix.
> 
> Und 3,5k in Heros hätt ich selten gehabt. Könnt ich sicher schaffen, aber wozu soll ich mich in heros groß anstrengen? Die Mobs sterben so oder so viel zu schnell für vernünftige DPS.



Fährst du mit dem Bus in die Schule oder gehst du die Strecke zu Fuß? Naja, eigentlich ja scheiß egal, weil du brauchst ja nur vor dem Enrage ..ähhh...., vor dem Schulanfangsgong da zu sein.

Schulbusse sind demnach scheiß egal.


----------



## Stevesteel (13. November 2009)

Kamidor schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht alle Antworten gelesen, aber ich finde es echt schwachsinnig nichts unter 3k dp/s in Hero's mitzunehmen. *Das einzige wonach ich gucke, das der Tank Critimun ist, alles andere ist mir egal. *Schließlich hat jeder mal angefangen.
> Es gibt aber auch ganz komische Leute, denen kommt es nicht auf die Dp/s, nicht auf den Skill sondern nur auf's gear drauf an. Mein DK war gerade rellativ frisch 80, 2-3 Epic's. SNG: Suche Leute für Naxx 25 ab 2,5k dp/s.
> Ich mich nattürlich gefreut. Schreib die an...Was kahm raus? Sie will mich nicht durchschleifen, mein gear ist zu schlecht. Dann sagte ich ihr, das ich aber 3k dp/s fahre....war auch egal, solange ich nicht full epic bin soll ich nicht raiden O.ô.
> Sind dp/s nicht wichtiger als gear? Meiner Meinung schon.
> ...


ich frage mich, wie du sowas sehen kannst.
Rechnest du schnell alle Defense Werte zusammen? Was machst du, wenn er nicht vor dir steht?
Im Arsenal nachgucken bringt auch nichts, wenn er mit PVP Kleidung ausgelogt hat.
Fragen über Fragen ^^


----------



## Rolandos (13. November 2009)

Quietsch schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Aussage ist eindeutig, dass hohe DPS ein Kennzeichen für gute Spieler ist.
> Imho fehlt allerdings noch das Verhältnis Gear <-> DPS dabei, da es das markantere Kennzeichen ist, dass die DPS eines guten Spielers entsprechend dem gear (sehr) hoch sind.
> Und sowohl movement, als auch hohe DPS sind ein Kennzeichen für 'nen guten Spieler, ein Spieler, der movement, aber keine DPS (als DD) vorweisen kann, ist kein guter Spieler.



Quark mit saurer Soße.

Hohe DPS sagen nur aus das der Spieler gut gerüstet ist und er seine Tasten, im richtigen Rytmus, zur richtigen Zeit drücken kann. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit gut spielen können gemein. Dafür könnte man sich bestimmt auch ein Addon proggen, was aber wohl nicht erlaubt ist.

Ein guter Spieler ist Jemand der:

Höflich im Raid ist.
Pünktlich zum Raid erscheint.
Versteht was der Raidleiter möchte und es ausführt.
Oder gute Ideen einbringt.
Übersicht behält um aus Pfützen, bunten Ringen, Feuer, Eis zu laufen und den Mitspielern, Heiler helfen kann. 
Weis, was er bei den Bossen zu tun hat.
*VERLIEREN KANN*, UND NICHT RUMMOSERT WEIL MAN GEWIPET IST.
Nicht abhaut, wenn es mal nicht so gut läuft.
Ein erwürfeltes Teil weiter gibt, wenn es einem selbst nur wenig bringt, einem anderen Spieler aber Welten eröffnet 
Sich schnell auf neue Situationen einstellen kann.
Im Ts bei einem Kampf nicht rumlabert.
*UND Jetzt kommen erst die DPS.* 


Alles andere was über gute Spieler geschrieben wird ist blanker Stuss und völlig sinnfrei.

Nochmal zu den DPS in Heros langen  1.7 - 2k in Schlachtzügen bis PDK ohne Hardmodes 2 - 3 k wenn die Spieler spielen können. Durchschintt über den gesammten Raid.


----------



## KingPin2009 (13. November 2009)

Rolandos, das is der gewöhnliche PVE Spieler.
Ein guter Spieler kennt die Bosstaktik, weiss wann er was drücken muss, weiss wann er sich zu bewegen hat und weiss auch was die anderen machen müssen. Was du beschreibst is der Knigge-Spieler, der dem Mob die Tür aufhält und jeden Boss nett grüsst.


----------



## daymion99 (13. November 2009)

rolandos, bester kommentar in diesem forum seit wochen!

scheiß auf dps! sofern jeder weiß was er zu tun hat kriegt man ony auch mit 2,5 k down, dauert halt nur bisschen länger. meistens gleicht sich das doch auch aus. auf einen der nur 2 k fährt kommen fast immer 2 die 5-6 k machen.
und mir ist bei ony einer der 2k dps fährt lieber, als einer, der 6k dps macht, die adds overnuked, im atem stehenbleibt oder sonst irgend ne scheiße macht.

und in hero inzen ist das sowas von dämlich, 3k dps zu verlangen. wo außer dort soll man sein gear denn bekommen? 4 k in ner hero inze zu bekommen ist als caster sau schwer. sofern du nicht gerade der einzige imba dd bist, sterben die mobs viel zu schnell.

das jemand erfahrung vorraussetzt bei dem ein oder anderen raid ist in ordnung, aber das hat mit gear so rein gar nichts zu tun.

/edit
und hier was zum thread ersteller: "Ich selber hab nen guten Pala Tank und mehrere DDs auf 80. Ich kann diese Nordend inis nicht mehr sehen."
wenn du sie nicht mehr sehen kannst, dann spiel was anderes! das hier ist ein spiel, es soll spaß machen und sich nciht auf itemgeilheit beschränken!


----------



## Nerjyana (13. November 2009)

Kann mich Rolandos nur anschließen. Genau so ist es und nicht anders.


----------



## Rolandos (13. November 2009)

KingPin2009 schrieb:


> Rolandos, das is der gewöhnliche PVE Spieler.
> Ein guter Spieler kennt die Bosstaktik, weiss wann er was drücken muss, weiss wann er sich zu bewegen hat und weiss auch was die anderen machen müssen. Was du beschreibst is der Knigge-Spieler, der dem Mob die Tür aufhält und jeden Boss nett grüsst.



Gewöhnliche Spieler sind die, Einladung -> kein guten abend, hallo oder hi,  Rein in die ini -> alles mit brachial Gewalt umnieten, looten, raus aus der ini -> Gruppe verlassen -> ohne bb. 

Bosstaktik .......    ist klar, habe ich ja nichts anderes geschrieben.

Genau Kniggespieler, wenn du dich mal so in der Sportgesellschaft umschaust oder auch mal zu siehst, kommt vor einem Kampf immer eine Begrüssung, und nach dem Kampf die Gratulation des Verlieres an den Gewinner, und eine ehrenvolle Verabschiedung. Wie z.B. bei PdC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Wie zum einzigen Beispiel. Wüsste nicht, wann ich mich von illidan oder Archimond verabschiedet hätte.
Du beschreibst das Verhalten eines Spieler, wie es sein sollte. Das macht aber keinen guten Spieler aus. Er kann alles von dir beschriebene erfüllen und trotzdem 1 dps fahren. Dann ist es nunmal kein guter Spieler, sondern ein netter.
Und du siehst es als keine Kunst an, die Knöpfe in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu klicken oO Ich glaub du hast noch nie ne Hexe gespielt, einmal bewegt ist die Rota im Eimer und du musst dich auf vor Handene proccs einstellen und neu und vor allem klug die Rota wieder zu nem Zeitpunkt aufnehmen, zu dem es auch mit den Proccs passt. Aber klar, is nur ein stupides 1-2-3-1-2-3-1-2-3-1-2-3.
Und ich sagte nicht gewöhnlicher Spieler, ich sagte gewöhnlicher PVE Spieler.


----------



## Lari (13. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Aber klar, is nur ein stupides 1-2-3-1-2-3-1-2-3-1-2-3.


Es kommt stark auf die Klasse an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mehr Respekt vor Spielern, die eine Klasse/Skillung mit einer Prioritätenliste ausreizen als zum Beispiel vor einem DK (kein Klassenflame!). Beim DK ist es wirklich (bei meiner Tastenbelegung) 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 5 - 6 - 6 und von vorn. Ein DK mit grob geschätzt Item-LvL 215 als Durchschnitt macht so seine 5k+ DPS im 25er Raid.
Wenn ich überlege wie sehr mein Shadow "arbeiten" muss um solche Zahlen mit weitaus besserem Equip zu erreichen, oweh oweh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt so viele Faktoren, die gute Spieler kennzeichnen, dass man es nicht einfach auf DPS oder Overall-DPS reduzieren kann.


----------



## Fad-K (13. November 2009)

Klar ist  es schön, wenn man eine gute Gruppe hat und die HC schnell durch ist. Aber in der Regel stört es mich nicht, wenn Leute mit 3k weniger DpS mit in der Gruppe sind. Ohne mich jetzt hochloben zu wollen, aber ich weiß, dass ich genug Schaden für die ganze Gruppe mache, und da nehme ich gerne mal Leute mit 1,5k DpS oder so mit, einfach damit diese auch mal ein wenig voran kommen :-) Einzig der Tank sollte gut sein, weil sonst muss ich widerwillen Stoffitank machen >.<

Grüße an alle


----------



## mortishelos (13. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es kommt stark auf die Klasse an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lari ich empfehl dir mal auf Frost DW zu skillen denn der spielt auch nur nach Prioritätenlist wegen den ganzen Proccs.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Quark mit saurer Soße.
> 
> Hohe DPS sagen nur aus das der Spieler gut gerüstet ist und er seine Tasten, im richtigen Rytmus, zur richtigen Zeit drücken kann. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit gut spielen können gemein. Dafür könnte man sich bestimmt auch ein Addon proggen, was aber wohl nicht erlaubt ist.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Ja das weiss ich, Lari. Das is ja der Punkt, warum ichs ansprach, weil man nicht sagen kann ein DD hämmert nur auswendig auf Tasten.
Ach und nochwas zu dem ganzen dps gerede. Habt ihr euch schonmal überlegt - vor allem an dich Rolandos - was der Job eines DDs im Raid is? Ja genau, Damage zu verursachen und nichts anderes. So, Rolandos, machst du aber als DD keinen Schaden, also eine low dps, so kannst du alle Punkte über dem fett markierten Satz aus deinem Post streichen, da der DDler garnicht erst in den Genuss kommt, höfflich im Raid zu sein, weil er vom Raid nicht mitgenommen wird. Für Hero Inis ganz klar irelevant, was die dps betrifft. Aber du wagst dich grad aufs PVE Eis und da kannst du mir auf keine Fall mit den Arrgumenten aus diesem Thread kommen. Im Raid hat jeder DDler seinen Beitrag zu leisten was die dps angeht. Tut er das nicht, tschüss. Klingt hart, ist aber so. Wenn er dann noch zusätzlich ein netter Kerl ist, umso besser. Aber was eine RaidGrp die vorankommen will interessiert sind nicht die netten Spieler, sondern Hardcore dmg Dealer, Hardcore Tanks und Hardcore Heiler. Der Rest ergibt sich oder die Person passt einfach nicht und wird halt wieder ausselektiert.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (13. November 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich frage mich, wie du sowas sehen kannst.
> Rechnest du schnell alle Defense Werte zusammen? Was machst du, wenn er nicht vor dir steht?
> Im Arsenal nachgucken bringt auch nichts, wenn er mit PVP Kleidung ausgelogt hat.
> Fragen über Fragen ^^


Es gibt Addons, die einem die Stats des Equips zusammenrechnen, wenn man einen Char betrachtet. Mit etwas Klassenkenntnis weiß man wieviel Deff die einzelnen Tankklassen zusätzlich zu der Skillung benötigen. (;


Ich finde es nicht schlimm, wenn DDs nicht so viel Schaden machen. Mir als Heiler ist es eh egal, solange sich der Kampf dadurch nicht ins Unendliche zieht und an meinem Mana zehrt. Aber allein durch die Dauer ist mir das selten passiert... Was ich jedoch schlimm finde ist es wenn man knapp über 1k DPS fährt UND sich nicht bewegt. Hatte letztens auch so einen Fall, mit drei frischen 80ern, die partout nicht den Stacheln in Azjol HC ausweichen wollten, wirklich jedes mal ist einer hochgeflogen...  und die nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung (mit zwischenzeitlichen Wipes) hinter dem Mob zu stehen trotzdem am Hämmern gestorben sind. :/


----------



## Tpohrl (13. November 2009)

Irgendwie sinnfrei diese Diskusion und die Umfrage erst recht.
Ich gehe in hero Instanzen weil ich mir die Zeit vertreiben und Spaß haben will.

Eben hero Marken farmen? Wer braucht die denn noch und die 2 Triumph Marken wären mit etwas weniger dps und 10 min mehr Zeit auch erbeutet.
Totaler schwachsinn dieses dps gefasel.
Gerade erst am Mi. haben wir einen PdK10 twinkrun gehabt, da lagen die dps zw. 2 und 3,5k über den gesamten raid gesehen und wir waren auch nach 1,5Std fertig.
Das wichtigste ist einfach das die Leute wissen was sie tun, auf etwas anderes kommt es nicht an und erst dann macht es Spaß.


----------



## Thrainan (13. November 2009)

Es ist selten das ich mit "schwachen" DDlern in Innis bin, da ich meist mit leuten aus m,eienm raid unterwegs bin. Aber gestern war ich als tank im dmg 2ter. Und ganz erlich, es war ok. Es war nicht super schnell, aber die Leute waren nett und lustig. Durchgekommen sind wir auch so.


----------



## Cyl (13. November 2009)

Ich stell mit grad nen Tank vor, der sehr nett ist, freundlich grüßt und sonst auch die (wünschenswerten) Punkte von Rolandos einhält, nur als letztes Attribut, nämlich der Aggroaufbau/ das Aggrohalten jämmerlich in den Sand setzt.

Ist der Tank dann auch ein guter Tank? Oder ist es schlicht unmöglich mit ihm einen Enrageboss zu töten?

Ich tendiere zu: "Netter Kerl, aber fürs PvE leider unbrauchbar."


----------



## J_0_T (13. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> <br />Ja das weiss ich, Lari. Das is ja der Punkt, warum ichs ansprach, weil man nicht sagen kann ein DD hämmert nur auswendig auf Tasten.<br />Ach und nochwas zu dem ganzen dps gerede. Habt ihr euch schonmal überlegt - vor allem an dich Rolandos - was der Job eines DDs im Raid is? Ja genau, Damage zu verursachen und nichts anderes. So, Rolandos, machst du aber als DD keinen Schaden, also eine low dps, so kannst du alle Punkte über dem fett markierten Satz aus deinem Post streichen, da der DDler garnicht erst in den Genuss kommt, höfflich im Raid zu sein, weil er vom Raid nicht mitgenommen wird. Für Hero Inis ganz klar irelevant, was die dps betrifft. Aber du wagst dich grad aufs PVE Eis und da kannst du mir auf keine Fall mit den Arrgumenten aus diesem Thread kommen. Im Raid hat jeder DDler seinen Beitrag zu leisten was die dps angeht. Tut er das nicht, tschüss. Klingt hart, ist aber so. Wenn er dann noch zusätzlich ein netter Kerl ist, umso besser. Aber was eine RaidGrp die vorankommen will interessiert sind nicht die netten Spieler, sondern Hardcore dmg Dealer, Hardcore Tanks und Hardcore Heiler. Der Rest ergibt sich oder die Person passt einfach nicht und wird halt wieder ausselektiert.<br />


<br /><br /><br />



Die wo nur Hardcore spieler suchen die vergessen haben was sie können sind idioten.

Du sagst als dd nur dmg? Ich meine ma so... DD's haben auch andere fähigkeiten die man nutzen kann die sogar in bestimmten situationen das virtuelle leben von anderen retten können... Nur stumpf sein programm fahren ohne dabei zu achten das man unterbrechen kann oder ähnliches ist eine sache die extrem störend ist... Habe schon raids gesehen da haben die leute rausgeschmissen die zwar gut waren in den sogennanten dps aber sonst nix anderes gemacht haben als dmg trotz aufforderung auch ma zu unterbrechen oder je nach dd eine andere fähigkeit zu zünden oder sich sogar zu zügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

@Rolandos: Sehe ich ganz genauso

@Genomchen: Das mag für Rnd-Raids zutreffen. Da gilt es meistens doch, alles umzunuken, bevor irgendwas gefährliches passieren kann. Die Anzahl der knallharten Raidgilden dürfte mittlerweile überschaubar sein. Bei uns auf dem Server haben die ehemaligen Superraider seit PdK jedenfalls starke Personalprobleme.

Ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, was er/sie bevorzugt. Aber da komme ich lieber etwas langsamer voran, dafür mit Raidgenossen, mit denen man einen schönen abend verleben kann.

Beispiel für DPS: Wir haben gestern endlich Mimi verschrottet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist für mich ein Paradebeispiel, daß DPS nicht alles sind. Klar, je mehr Schaden, desto kürzer die Phasen. Wenn man aber nicht auf Zack ist und den eingehenden Schaden minimiert, ist es Essig mit looten. Der Rat ist auch so ein Beispiel (deshalb machen die "gogo´s" den wahrscheinlich auch nicht - trotz guter Beute^^)

Hat natürlich nix mit heros zu tun, aber ich wollte nur mal aufzeigen, daß halt nicht immer auf reine DPS ankommt ;-)

btw: Genomchen, du musst dein Alias besser vertuschen ;-)


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ich stell mit grad nen Tank vor, der sehr nett ist, freundlich grüßt und sonst auch die (wünschenswerten) Punkte von Rolandos einhält, nur als letztes Attribut, nämlich der Aggroaufbau/ das Aggrohalten jämmerlich in den Sand setzt.
> 
> Ist der Tank dann auch ein guter Tank? Oder ist es schlicht unmöglich mit ihm einen Enrageboss zu töten?
> 
> Ich tendiere zu: "Netter Kerl, aber fürs PvE leider unbrauchbar."


Das sind in der Regel aber aufgeschlossene, lernfähige Vertreter. Von daher: Wenn er 2-3 Anläufe braucht, bis es klappt - mir doch egal. Ich freue mich, wenn ich dabei bin, wenn jemand sozusagen seine "Initiation" bekommt ;-)


----------



## KingPin2009 (13. November 2009)

Jop, so isses Cyl. Klingt hart, aber man kann das grösste Arschloch sein, aber trotzdem ein verdammt guter PVE Spieler sein. Nicht in falschen Hals kriegen, Leute, ich meine damit BT oder MC Niveau an Raidsn ich rede nicht von den Heros.


----------



## thezwelch (13. November 2009)

Ganz ehrlich.. es ist nur ein Spiel...


Ihr, die ihr immer sooooo viel Wert auf hohe DPS Zahlen legt: Geht und gründet eure eigene Gilde und euren eigenen Raid. Nehmt die Leute mit, die IHR als würdig genug empfindet und schon ist das Problem gelöst.

Alle anderen: Habt spaß und erfreut euch am Spiel. Sicherlich ists schön, wenn man mal in 20 statt 40 minuten durch ne ini rauscht, aber was solls? Beim Sex kommts ja auch nicht drauf an mal eben "schnell schnell" drüber zu rutschen. Es geht um Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (13. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ich stell mit grad nen Tank vor, der sehr nett ist, freundlich grüßt und sonst auch die (wünschenswerten) Punkte von Rolandos einhält, nur als letztes Attribut, nämlich der Aggroaufbau/ das Aggrohalten jämmerlich in den Sand setzt.
> 
> Ist der Tank dann auch ein guter Tank? Oder ist es schlicht unmöglich mit ihm einen Enrageboss zu töten?
> 
> Ich tendiere zu: "Netter Kerl, aber fürs PvE leider unbrauchbar."



Im Prinzip wieder völlig daneben. 
In so einem Falle, bin ich so als Jäger, ein ganz lieber Mensch, verzichte auf den ersten Platz im Recount  und halte Irreführung und Totstellen auf Cool down. Einstellen auf die Situation. 
Dann wird geübt bis es klappt, wenn er ein "nette/r Kerl/Frau" ist und es wird ein brauchbarer Tank. Allerdings muss dann auch Lernwille vorhanden sein. Muss aber sagen, das ist eher selten der Fall, ist bisher nur 2-3 mal vorgekommen das der Tank nicht kompensierbare Probleme machte.


----------



## BTTony (13. November 2009)

Ist mir doch Schnuppe, wieviel schaden die anderen machen. mit 3mal 1,5k dps kommt man gut durch jede ini. Viel wichtiger ist ein gescheiter Tank und ein fähiger Heal. Fährt mal jemand unterirdisch Schaden ist es meist noch nicht mal ein "Grün/Blauer" sondern ein episch equipter Schurke oder DK, der seinen Char nicht spielen kann. Aber den Schaden mach ich dann eben wieder wett.

Und sind Heil und Tank unerfahren. Shit happens! Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Habe ich jetzt Geduld mit denen, tankt der mir in 2 Monaten vielleicht den Raid! Die Jungs muss man fördern!


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

KingPin2009 schrieb:


> BT oder MC


sind tot

Ich hab erst in BC angefangen, aber auch da wär ich nicht mit der von dir erwähnten Spezies in die Raids gegangen.


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

@JOT
Dann erklär mir mal bitte was ich als Hexe ausser dmg machen soll. Die 2 Banishs dies immo im Content gibt und die 2 Fears zähle ich nicht. Wenn du mir mit Wichtel in PDK runterschissen kommst, dann muss ich dir sagen, dass is auch dmg den ich da fahr. Gut, ein Schurke oder DK drückt halt wenns zum kick kommt nen GCD rein um den Kcik reinzuschieben. Aber PDOK10er zB kannst du mit deiner Theory voll hacken. Da sind dann alle höfflich miteinander, helfen sich gegenseitig und schwupps hast du noch zusätzlich die Würmer. Da müssen die DDs einfach ihren Job perfekt beherrschen. Oder bei den Champions die Heiler umhaun. Klar zählt da auch das kicken, aber stimmt da der dmg nicht hotten die sich wieder hoch und wipe. Also bleib ich bei meinem Argument. In 5er Popeldinger is dps völlig wurst, zumal man da ja reingeht UM sich Equip zu holen. Aber im Raid (kommt natRèlich auch wieder auf den Raid an) müssen gewisse Basis-Dinge stimmen.


@Howu
Klar, wenn ein Tank nach dem 1ten Wipe seinen Job verstanden hat, sag ich nix. Aber mit meinem Tankgear zahl ich nunmal gewisse Reppkosten. Wenn der nun jedesmal beim Boss 3-4 Anläufe braucht, verbrate ich am Abend zuviel Reppkosten, da hab ich auch keine Lust drauf (Gildenintern is das was anderes). Und ich hab auch die paradebeispiele, das Skill dem Equip überwiegt, aber um den Skill zu veranschaulichen und deutlich zu machen, braucht man das Equip. Ich war mit meiner Hexe (seht sie euch ruhig an "Genomchen" im Arsenal) die nun wirklich nicht sonderlich equipped ist gestern das erste Mal pdk25er. Zwar sind wir nur bis zu den Champions gekommen, aber meine Hexe hat eine 4-4.5k dps gefahren und das mit Itemlevel 200-226 (ausser dem Helm von Ony is alles noch aus dem, t7.5 content und 2 Items aus Ulduar 10er). So und ich will jetzt nicht wissen, was für einen Schaden ich mit aktuellem Equip gemacht hätte. Und letzte ID sind wir mit einer Twinkgrp die 10er "abgrasen" gegangen, average dps der grp 2.5-3k. War kein Problem, nach 2h waren die 10er clear. Geht also alles. öhhh mein Alias besser vertuschen??? Falls es was sehr heimliches is, schicks mir per PN.

Was ich eigtl meine ist was total anders. Alle stellen sich hin, wie wenn sie mit pdk25er zu den nonplusultra Raidern gehören. Ich garantiere euch 75% der Gruppen würden auf die Schnauze fallen, würde man die selben Gruppen nach auf 80 ausgelegten BlackTempel schicken.

Edith
Howu, das war in BC noch viel krasser. Da wurde keine dps Abfrage gemacht, da wurde direkt detailiert auf die Werte der Spieler geguckt, sprich hatte zB er kein hitcap, tschüss, etc. Wie heute mit t7 pdk machen, das konntest du in BC vergessen, mit t4 in BT zu gehen. Und Umgangstöne waren deutlich härter im Raid, weil die noch was abverlangt haben und nicht wie heute wirklich langweilig sind (ausser pdok). Dann muss ich dir sagen, kennst du nur das Sahnehäubchen.


----------



## Seintz (13. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?
> 
> du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch
> 
> ...




Dots bedeutet bei dir also direkt hexer? Kenn da noch den Shadowpriest btw.
Sobald Dots mit haste ticken, wirste dmait sicherlich mehr dmg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum thema:
ja ich renn lieber mit anständigen leuten durch heros, liegt allerdings daran das ich fast nur palaheal spiele, sprich kein gruppenheal inc.
sobald der tank zum bleistift kein skill hat, wirds streßig, dadrauf hab ich halt kein need.
3,5k sind allerdings bissl heftig^^ 2,5k tuns locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## callidus1 (13. November 2009)

Tipp. Mal den Leuten Helfen wie sie DPS machen das wäre mal ein Sache und nicht immer nur ihr müßt so viel DPS fahren.Wer eine Klasse spielt und sie beherrscht könnte ja mal sein wissen weiter geben . 
Warum: weil das Level in "schneller"geht als früher und viele neue erst mal schaden machen lernen müßen (Rota)(Klassenbeherschung). 
Das lernt mann leider nicht im solo spiel sondern in der gruppe.
Ich selber bin DD-Raidleader und spreche fast jeden tag mit Spielern die ihr Schaden verbesser möchten wenn ich nicht weiter weiß verweise ich sie an welche die ihre Klasse beherschen .
Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (13. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @JOT
> Dann erklär mir mal bitte was ich als Hexe ausser dmg machen soll. Die 2 Banishs dies immo im Content gibt und die 2 Fears zähle ich nicht. Wenn du mir mit Wichtel in PDK runterschissen kommst, dann muss ich dir sagen, dass is auch dmg den ich da fahr. Gut, ein Schurke oder DK drückt halt wenns zum kick kommt nen GCD rein um den Kcik reinzuschieben. Aber PDOK10er zB kannst du mit deiner Theory voll hacken. Da sind dann alle höfflich miteinander, helfen sich gegenseitig und schwupps hast du noch zusätzlich die Würmer. Da müssen die DDs einfach ihren Job perfekt beherrschen. Oder bei den Champions die Heiler umhaun. Klar zählt da auch das kicken, aber stimmt da der dmg nicht hotten die sich wieder hoch und wipe. Also bleib ich bei meinem Argument. In 5er Popeldinger is dps völlig wurst, zumal man da ja reingeht UM sich Equip zu holen. Aber im Raid (kommt natRèlich auch wieder auf den Raid an) müssen gewisse Basis-Dinge stimmen.



Junge/Mädel... what ever seh ja nicht wer du bist.... stumpf dps fahren ist etwas das in der heutigen zeit als non-plus-ultra gehalten wird un die leute vergessen dabei das sie auch andere fähigkeiten haben... Und du kannst mir nicht weis machen das ein Hexer so wenig hat um dafür zu sorgen das der gegner bestimmte aktionen langsamer ausführt als sonst.

Bin mir ja net sicher wann du eingestiegen bist... aber DMG is nur ovberfläche... die Chars haben auch tiefe wenn du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

@Genomchen: Gerade bei den Champions würde ich sagen CC > All, das ist ein *PVP*-Kampf. Dein Vergleich mit BT auf 80er Niveau wiederlegt allerdings die herausragende Stellung von DPS, denn dann dürfte das ja kein Problem sein. Das Sahnehäubchen hab ich in BC leider nicht mehr mitbekommen, da wir mit unserer Raidgruppe nur bis SSC/FdS gekommen sind. Da wurde im Übrigen "traditionell" geraidet, so bisserl weiß ich also schon ;-)

PdK ist für mich nur ein Lückenfüller, der die große Masse, die in Ulduar nicht klar gekommen sind, bis 3.3 mit "dicken Epixxxx" versorgen soll. Man bedenke nur, daß ein Stammraid 100 (!) Wochen (knapp 2Jahre^^) bräuchte, um alle komplett mit 4 T9hero Teilen auszurüsten - lol
Deshalb zieht mich da auch nix hin, in der Zeit mach ich lieber Ulduar clear, aber dafür richtig. Für die Zitadelle wird man sich auch in den neuen 5ern ausrüsten können.
Ich hör schon die Jammerstimmen "Wieso hab ich mich durch die öde PdK gequält (kenne niemanden, der das als Ini bezeichnet, oder dem es Spaß macht), wenn ich jetzt doch alles wegschmeissen kann ;-)


----------



## Secondsight (13. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?
> 
> du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch
> 
> ...



Und du hast derbst keine Ahnung OMG DU OPFER ZOCKST GEBRECHEN OMG OMG OMG.
Jedem ist es selbst überlassen welche Skillung er wählt ich Spiel mein Spiel um spaß zu haben und nicht um eine Klasse auszuwählen die ich dann immer so skillen muss damit sie zum Aktuellen Top Build passt denn dann brauchst du nur noch 3 Klassen 1 dd 1 Heiler und 1 Tank dann gibst du jeder Klasse eine Fähigkeit auf einer Taste und fertig. WoW ist ein RP!
Ich persönlich habe seit classic Destro gespielt weil mich das gebrechen nicht anspricht ganz einfach und es gab genug Zeiten wo man als Destro nix konnte und hab ich dann umgeskillt? Nö!  Und als Destro einem gebrechen hexer zu sagen l2p etc. weil er in Heros nicht die selbe DPS fährt wie du als Destro ist noch dümmer als der Spruch "wer mit gebrechen in ne hero ini geht würde ich auch nicht mit nehmen ;D".  Wer auch nur ein wenig begabt in der birne ist weiß das bei einem Dot der Schaden nicht bei einem 65k life Mob kommt da hat ist der schon down bevor man den letzten Dot draufhaut.
Wieder ein trauriges Beispiel dafür was aus der Hm geworden ist.

Grüße
Second


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Bin mir ja net sicher wann du eingestiegen bist...


das geht mir mit Einigen so^^


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Ne hast mich falsch verstanden. Um bei den Champions die beiden Heiler am Anfang wegzurotzen brauchst du natürlich Leute die diese Silencen, aber stimmt der Schaden nicht, sprich is der Schaden nicht höher als zB die Ticks der HoTs vom zB Druiden Heiler, dann kannst du bis zum Enrage am ersten Target rumschnetzeln, das mein ich mit gewisse BasisDinge. Und an Stelle von utopischen dps Höhen zu sprechen, sollte sich viele einfach mal die Boss HP, den Enragetimer und die Anzahl an DDS nehmen, dann könnt ihr prima ausrechnen, wieviel dps ein DDler minimum fahren muss. Als Beispiel hierzu nenn ich mal Malygos: Jeder hatte damals nach einer drölfunddreissiger dps gefragt. Letztendendes musste ein DD minimum schlichte 2.5k dps fahren um den Boss unterm Enragetimer zu nukken. 2.5k waren aber fast unmöglich, weil man allein wegen den Sparks schon auf über 3k kam. Und dann p3 in der man deutlich mehr Schaden als normal fuhr.
Und Howu, du hast einen einzigen Denkfehler in deinem letzten Post. Ich geh mich nicht durch pdok durchkloppen, weil ich das als nen Raid sehe und mich equippen will. Ich sehe Equip als Mittel zum aktuellen Zweck. Ich geh da rein, weil ich Teamplayer bin und Raids einfach liebe. Ich mach auch kein PVP, nur PVE. Ich liebe es einfach in der Grp was zu erreichen. Kannst dir also vorstellen, wie ich mich gefreut habe, als ich am Mittwoch mein first pdok10er clear hatte. Und Leute, ich will ned wissen was ein Tank so an Schaden frisst, wenn er pdok25er macht. Ich weiss nur von einem Try unserer Gilde letzte Woche, da sind wir nicht über den ersten Boss gekommen und mich hat der Boss ständig mit 52k Combos umgehaun (Meleeattacke+Durchbohren). So und wenn mir da jemand erzählt, es ist wichtiger höfflich zu sein etc, dann sag ich direkt tschüss, such dir ne andere grp. Mir is als Tank vor Anub zehnmal lieber, das der Heiler ein Charakterschwein ist, mir aber den Arsch über Wasser hält, als ein kleiner Emo, der ja ach so suuuuuper nett is, aber mich beim zweiten Hit verrecken lässt.
Aber ja, ich seh das wie du howu. Der momentane Content is für Gehirnlose. Ausser die Wächter in Ulduar (die ich lustigerweise immernoch ned down hab, weil meine Gilde da nimmer reingeht), Algalon (auch ned down, will ich aber UNBEDINGT sehen, ist ein feste Ziel von mir), Malygos und Satharion 3 Adds is der gesamte Content für PVE Anfänger ausgelegt. Nimm die spieler, die nie Kara gesehen haben oder zu 70er Zeite nicht geraidet haben, geb ihnen nen 70er Char und lass sie Kara gehen....sie werden jämerlich versagen und nichtmal das Theaterevent sehen.

Achja, damit du das wenigstens bei mir weisst. Ich bin eingestiegen, vor BC und wurde 60 da sprang in der Ehrenfeste der damalig erste Hexer in Full t4 rum und hat per Duell die lowleveligen genukked


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> als zB die Ticks der HoTs vom zB Druiden Heiler



Diese können von einigen DDs, die nicht nur auf dsp gucken entfernt werden. Darauf möchte er glaube ich hinaus. Und dann ist der Kampf noch entspannter. Da der Schaden nicht mehr höher sein muss als die (entfernte) Heilung.


----------



## Nerjyana (13. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> So, Rolandos, machst du aber als DD keinen Schaden, also eine low dps, so kannst du alle Punkte über dem fett markierten Satz aus deinem Post streichen, *da der DDler garnicht erst in den Genuss kommt, höfflich im Raid zu sein, weil er vom Raid nicht mitgenommen wird. *



Möp - Falsch - jedenfalls bei uns im Raid und wahrscheinlich in etlichen Stamm-Raids auch - Ein 4kDPS Honk, der nur grunzen kann, wenn er was gefragt wird, wird gerne ersetzt durch einen höflichen und angenehmen Zeitgenossen, der vielleicht nur 2k DPS fährt. 

Im Raid wird er durch Buff-Unterstützung wahrscheinlich auf 2,5 k DPS kommen (denn wahrscheinlich war er ehrlich in seiner Ansage und hat unbuffed-Angaben gemacht), und entweder die Bosse kennen, oder aber ehrlich sein und das verneinen, dann bekommt er eine Erklärung. Er wird nach dem Bosskampf nicht tot in einer Pfütze liegen, dafür seinen regelmäßigen Schaden fahren, seine eventuellen zusätzlichen Aufgaben erledigen und nicht das letzte Quentchen Mana aus den Heilern heraussaugen.

btw: mit genau diesem Weg haben wir gestern Mimiron gelegt ;o)


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Ah, kk, Baru, daran hab ich ned gedacht. Gut Champions nehm ich zurück, aber ihr versteht prinzipiell was ich meine.
Naja, aber is schon interessant wo wir mittlerweile gelandet sind^^Von dps in Heros über Equip der Lowies und Mitnahme derer bishin nun zum Raidsetup^^alle dabei hehe

@Nerjyana
Nicht Böse nehmen, aber ich rede doch nicht mit Kindern, oder?^^ Glaubst du ich red von DDlern, die gradmal atmen können, grunzenden in ihrem Zimmer stehen und in Eimer kacken, weil sie zu blöd sind die Klobrille hochzuheben? manmanman
Ich weiss nicht was du raidest, aber in einer Gilde, in der Erfolg an erster Stelle steht, wird es so ablaufen: Honk wird rausgeworfen, netter wird als ERSATZ eingeladen, nach dem Raid wird nach nem neuen Member gesucht, oder mit einem aus der Gilde ersetzt, der die gleiche Leistung bringt. So, das is Realität.


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Glaubst du ich red von DDlern, die gradmal atmen können, grunzenden in ihrem Zimmer stehen und in Eimer kacken, weil sie zu blöd sind die Klobrille hochzuheben? manmanman


das kannst du aber besser, nit wieder abdriften ;-)



			
				Genomchen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ja, ich seh das wie du howu. Der momentane Content is für Gehirnlose


In so Aussprüchen zeigen sich die Welten, die zwischen uns liegen.


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Nene, nicht flasch verstehen. Der Satz war eher humorvoll als angreifend gedacht howu^^
Und der momentane Content is nunmal nicht wirklich fodernd. Oder aber mir kam das schon immer sehr einfach vor. Jo das kann auch sein, liegt vlt daran, dass ich seid ich 12 bin mit Computerspiele zu tun habe (man, das is mehr als die hälfte meines lebens oO) und ich in WoW nun wirklich keine Schwierigkeit sehe. Die Schwierigkeit in WoW leigt darin, 10,25 oder damals 40 Mann zu koordinieren.


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Und der momentane Content is nunmal nicht wirklich fodernd.


Das liegt an dem Inhalt, den DU dir ausgesucht hast ;-) Du willst Algalon? Mit T10 sehr herausfordernd -.-


----------



## Nerjyana (13. November 2009)

Net böse sein, aber: Fühlst Du Dich angesprochen, oder warum wirst jetzt persönlich?

Wie bezeichnest Du "lfg pdk bin DK DD 4K DPS" oder "Hi, biste tank. lust pdc, dann gogo?" oder vllt "wtf, hol mal brain..." and so on

Ja, ist schnell geschrieben, aber o.g. Spieler können sich dann genausowenig anständig im TS oder Raid-Channel artikulieren. Wer sich nicht mal die Zeit nimmt Leute anständig anzusprechen, sich Namen zu merken, der kann von mir aus zwölfzig Trillonen DPS fahren, damit disqualifiziert er sich für mich.


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Neryjana, ich wollte nicht persönlich werden und hab auch keinen Angriff empfunden. Mein Satz war mehr humorvoll gedacht, falls du das mit dem grunzen meinst. Und das ich ned weiss wo du raidest erwähne ich, weil ich nunmal wirklich nicht weiss was du raidest. Vlt weisst du von pdk garnix, oder hast noch nichtmal einen Char auf 80. Damit wollte ich dich nicht persönlich angreifen, auch wenns agressiv klang. Es war nicht aggressiv gemeint. Ich schreib hier grad wirklich in aller Seelenfrieden ohne nen bösen Gedanken zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Wie bezeichnest Du "lfg pdk bin DK DD 4K DPS"
> Ja, ist schnell geschrieben, aber o.g. Spieler können sich dann genausowenig anständig im TS oder Raid-Channel artikulieren.


orly?


----------



## StCuthbert (13. November 2009)

y´rly!


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

fail


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> orly?






StCuthbert schrieb:


> y´rly!






corak schrieb:


> fail


quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> weil ich nunmal wirklich nicht weiss was du raidest. Vlt weisst du von pdk garnix, oder hast noch nichtmal einen Char auf 80.


kleiner Tip: schau mal in die Signatur ;-)


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> quod erat demonstrandum



Nihil fit sine causa.


----------



## Magmion (13. November 2009)

ich gehe mit meiner Stammgruppe immer durch die nordend heros wirs sind 5 meeles (kein tank dabei ) fahren alle 6k dps und die mobs überleben gerademal 3 sec .
für was noch tank oder heiler mitnehmen in die casual crap inzen !!


----------



## Nerjyana (13. November 2009)

Nun, Genomchen, wenn Du nicht weißt, was ich raide und nicht weißt, ob ich nen 80er habe oder nicht, dann kann ich Dir leider auch nicht helfen. Macht ja nichts, dass wir gemeinsam schon 'ne Weile an dem Thema diskutieren. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich es für völlig unerheblich halte, ob ich nen Lvl 15er oder nen 80er habe, ob ich DM oder PDK gehe: benehmen kann man sich sowohl als auch...

Aber jut, wat soll's.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (13. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all
> Bitteschön, meiner.
> Und ja, ich weiß, da fehlen noch Verzauberungen und die Sockel sollt ich nochmal überdenken. Trotzdem wäre ich der letzte, der vor einer Ini nach DPS fragt, außer es geht um Achievements, die DPS verlangen.



Guten morgen....

mir ist dein char in wirklichkeit eigentlich egal ich kümmer mich nicht darum....

das ding ist einfach, dass ich wirklich nix gegen lowies hab, kp bin kein schriftsteller und kann mich per text nich so toll ausdrücken....


----------



## Technocrat (13. November 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> ich gehe mit meiner Stammgruppe immer durch die nordend heros wirs sind 5 meeles (kein tank dabei ) fahren alle 6k dps und die mobs überleben gerademal 3 sec .



Verzeihung, das habe ich schon zu Classic Zeiten gemacht: mit 5 Kriegern durch Dire Maul zum farmen. Das ist kein Beweis das WoW einfacher wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (13. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ich stell mit grad nen Tank vor, der sehr nett ist, freundlich grüßt und sonst auch die (wünschenswerten) Punkte von Rolandos einhält, nur als letztes Attribut, nämlich der Aggroaufbau/ das Aggrohalten jämmerlich in den Sand setzt.
> 
> Ist der Tank dann auch ein guter Tank? Oder ist es schlicht unmöglich mit ihm einen Enrageboss zu töten?
> 
> Ich tendiere zu: "Netter Kerl, aber fürs PvE leider unbrauchbar."



Auf den ersten Blick brillant.


Jeder halbwegs kommunikative Mensch, der zufällig Ahnung vom 'wie steigere ich meine Gesichtsaggro mit wenigen Schlägen ins Unendlichen', sprich von Aggroaufbau, wird dem Tank fix in 3 einfach Sätzen sagen können wie er es hinbekommt. Hat man dazu noch skilled DDs und keine markenaufgepumpten Dalarankämpfer, die jede DPSspitze über 6k auf Foto bannen, können mit so einer Situation umgehen. Hat man dann noch zufällig einen Jäger und Schurken, die ihr Handwerk verstehen, ist das purer Luxus.
Aber die meisten denken sich nur "oh man kackboon tank alta". Wenn es hoch kommt, kommt im chat noch sowas wie "alta tank ma". Selbst unfähig sein die Situation zu meistern und sich dann beschwere das alle KAckboons sind ausser man selbst.

Ihr halten den Leuten wo es geht eure kommunikative Unfähigkeit vor ... mehr ist das hier nicht.. von der suchen ingame von "/lfm dd 4k dps only gogo HDZ4 Hardmode" ... bis hin von dem hier gelesenen.

ach und eh ich es vergesse: 
"Bekennender Gegner der "Generation Doof".
PISA ist kein Zufall!" -- 
wenn dich das stört, was ich  nachvollziehen kann, dann mach auch was dagegen. Meckern wird den Leuten nicht helfen und damit wirst auch du nichts daran ändern (oder liegt dir im Ende gar nichts daran das sich was ändert?). 
Und komm nicht mit "Ich bin nicht deren Lehrer", weil dann kannst dich gleich in die Ecke stellen (weil wenn du das noch nicht geschnitten hast, bist du dann mehr Teil der Studien, als die die du hier so damit kritisieren willst).


----------



## Lari (13. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Guten morgen....
> 
> mir ist dein char in wirklichkeit eigentlich egal ich kümmer mich nicht darum....
> 
> das ding ist einfach, dass ich wirklich nix gegen lowies hab, kp bin kein schriftsteller und kann mich per text nich so toll ausdrücken....


Dann sag net ich solle dir einen Diszi Priest zeigen, der genausogut equipped ist wie du, der anderer Meinung ist, bzw. es anders wahrnimmt.
Ich finde 3,5k DPS für eine normale Hero übertrieben, und "Lowies" stören mich nicht, da ich sie eigentlich garnicht wahrnehme.
Wenn neben mir in der PDK25 ein blau grün equippter steht melde ich mich zu Wort, aber alles darunter wird vom Großteil der Spieler sowieso overgeared, da stören mich die "fehlenden" DPS von dem "Lowie" nicht.


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

@PePe

Du bist doch selber unfähig zu diskutieren. Das einzige was ich von dir sehe sind Posts, die künstlich aufgebläht sind, und deren Inhalt sich in 1 bis 2 Zeilen zusammenfassen liesse. Du kommst mir vor wie so ein alter Mann im Lehnstuhl, der den ganzen Tag nichts anderes macht, als den anderen zu erklären, dass die ja alles falsch machen. Nur bist du für diesen Posten glaube ich ein wenig zu jung.
Mit Grauen erinnere ich mich an die unsägliche Diskussion vor ein paar Tagen, in der du es tatsächlich als einziger nicht geschafft hast deine eigenen Posts zu verstehen.


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

@PePe: du sprichst mir sowas von aus der Seele :-) Vom ersten Buchstaben, bis zum letzten Punkt. 

/sign

@corak: si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses


----------



## Nerjyana (13. November 2009)

@pepe 
/sign - aber sowas von ;o)



> si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses


ich liebe diesen Satz ;o)


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

@Howu
Das macht in diesem Zusammenhang keinen Sinn


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> @Howu
> Das macht in diesem Zusammenhang keinen Sinn


aber sowas von :-)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (13. November 2009)

Valleron schrieb:


> Nach deinem Char zu urteilen muß die Formel 1 (in welcher du dich nach eigenen Aussagen ja befindest) bei 3.0 stehen geblieben sein. Mach erstmal Ulduar und PDK clear bevor du Posen und mit deiner DPS angeben kannst. Wenn du auf dem Stand wirklich warten willst bis 3.3 dann wirst DU derjenige sein der wegen mangelder DPS in keine Inze mehr mitgenommen wird.
> 
> Viel Spaß bei Gruppe suchen
> 
> ...




Naja wie so oft war der post hier fast intelligent.... doch hast du vergessen dass ich heiler bin und kein dd^^

wie auch immer.... ich will nicht über mich debattieren, weil mein char noch nicht ganz perfekt is..... die schultervz muss noch weg und der ein oder andere sockel..... doch ich stehe jetz schon im raid mit 28k mana, 39%crit und etwa 10% mehr haste..... schlecht ist das auf keinen fall, das kann mir keiner sagen... ausserdem muss ich dazu sagen dass ich genau als der patch 3.2 rauskam ne 2 monatige spielpause gemacht habe..... und dafür dass ich seit knapp nem monat wieder spiel ist mein char keineswegs schlech equipped.....

und btw.... ich rede bei formel 1 im vergleich zu heroinnies, mehr nicht....... 

-------

Das ich ein problem damit habe lowies mitzunehmen will ich ja nicht schonwieder sagen, sonst langweile ich hier jeden^^....
vor allem hat von euch ausser mein bro noch nie einer mit mir gezockt, ich nehme ab-und zu auch gerne lowies mit, solange ich sehe dass sie trotz schlechtem equip wenigstens in die richtigen werte, sockel, vz investiert haben, und vor allem, das ist mir am wichtigsten skill..... 

aber mein bestes beispiel war meine pdk10er id von letzter woche..... gruppe war perfekt, hammerdds mit durchschnittdps von ca. 5,5k dps.... doch was war, der mt war zur hälfte noch blau equipped..... alle ham auf ihm rumgeflamed, ich war der einzige der sagte "gebt ihm ne chance, schliesslich bin ich sein heiler und kann sagen ob er was kann oder nicht"...... er sagte auch von sich dass er mit dem char schon pdk10er paarmal getankt hatte, also dacht ich mir nix..... was is passiert xD..... standen vor gormok er bekommt zwei hits und ist tot.... das haben wir 2 mal versucht, beim dritten wipe haben wir den tank ersetzt aber er durfte trotzdem noch bleiben..... als dann die bestien von nordend lagen, was sah ich zu meinem entsetzen und hab mich aufgeregt... jaja der scheinbar so geskillte und tolle halbblaue tank mit dem ich mitleid hatte weil mir skill immer vor equip geht, bekam den erfolg dass er den boss zum ersten mal gelegt hat.....

was hats gebracht?.... naja bis der 4. try anfing vergingen locker 40 minuten -.-...... unfair für 9 leute aber egal..... und seit letzter woche lass ich keinen lowbob mehr in meine grp.....

klar das war jetz n beispiel an nem raid, es geht um heroinnies...... aber da gehts mir einfach drum schnell durchzurushen, das kann mir ja keiner verübeln... die einen mögen freundschaft/soziales usw..... naja wow is für mich n game, daher zock ich des nur, kennen tu ich dort eh keinen und mehr als meinen char hochzocken interessiert mich nicht..... aber egal

btw..... ich war gestern extrem gestresst in der arbeit und wirklich angespannt, daher meine ziemlich blöden aussagen.... will keinen hier irgendwie beleidigen, aber ich bin jemand der sich seine meinung niemals austreiben lässt auch wenn 5 leute an mir rumlästern....


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> aber sowas von :-)


nein


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Nerjyana, wenn deine Erfolge stimmen, dann bist du in BC nicht weiter wie Maggi gekommen und in WotLk nicht weiter als Ulduar10er Freya bzw Ony10er? Wenn das stimmt, dann sry, is hiermit die Unterhaltung beendet. Du verarscht Keksgestalt, hast aber selber nichtmal nen Tropfen dessen geraidet, was möglich ist und willst mit Leuten mitreden, die Ahnung vom Raiden haben. Das is der Hammer! Deine PreBC raiderfahrungen wette ich fast hast du mit ner netten 70er oder 80er gro gemacht. Du hast die wirklich schweren Sachen nie von innen gesehen, geschweige denn mit deinem 2ten 80er. Leider gilt gleiches auch für howu. Find ich schon echt krass, dass ihr euch beide hinstellt wie die Meisterraider und Supersozialen, habt aber Null Ahnung, was es heisst im Stress vor dem Rat der Illidari zu stehen, oder Mutter Sharaz , oder etcetcetc. Sry, aber mit eurer Signatur habt ihr euch bei mir ins Aus geschossen. Ausser ihr zeigt mir ne andere Signatur oder andere Chars die ihr auf anderen Servern habt, oder die in der Buffeddatenbank nicht sichbar sind. Wenn dem nicht so ist. Dann seh ich mich leider gerade wie nen Gymnasiast, der mit Grundschülern übers Wurzelziehen spricht.


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

@Genomchen

Dir ist nicht wirklich erst jetzt aufgefallen, dass howu und nerj keine Ahnung haben und einfach nur viel reden, oder?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (13. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Dann sag net ich solle dir einen Diszi Priest zeigen, der genausogut equipped ist wie du, der anderer Meinung ist, bzw. es anders wahrnimmt.
> Ich finde 3,5k DPS für eine normale Hero übertrieben, und "Lowies" stören mich nicht, da ich sie eigentlich garnicht wahrnehme.
> Wenn neben mir in der PDK25 ein blau grün equippter steht melde ich mich zu Wort, aber alles darunter wird vom Großteil der Spieler sowieso overgeared, da stören mich die "fehlenden" DPS von dem "Lowie" nicht.




sorry meinerseits, war überheblich, weil es immer bessere chars gibt^^

doch warst du schonmal mit ner richtigen speedrungruppe heros abfarmen?...... glaub einmal gemacht haste danach kein bock mehr auf was anderes....

ausserdem bin ich der meinung, dass hier viele, wirklich sehr viele auf sozial machen, doch wenn sie erstmal nen gewissen stand erreicht haben, sind sie wie ich und wollen auch nurnoch schnell da durch kommen....

vor allem hab ich mittlerweile die heros bis zum abwinken gemacht, ich kann die quasi nichtmehr riechen, ich hol nur marken für pvp sachen u sockel, mehr nich.....


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> nein


glaubst du, ich sag jetzt "doch" "... immer zweimal mehr als du"? - nö
Ich gebe dir recht, der Schlußfolgerung fehlt die Voraussetzung


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

@Howu

Wenn es dich interessiert, was ich denke.. Ich denke, dass du dich intellektuell ziemlich überschätzt. Aber das tut nichts zur Sache, weil es hier nicht hingehört.


----------



## StCuthbert (13. November 2009)

ceterum censeo, "gogogo" esse delendam.


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Doch Corak, weil ich an die Wahrheit im Menschen geglaubt habe. Aber jetzt erklärt sich mir auch warum die so einen Müll zusammen schreiben. Ihr habt Null Plan, seid in der gleichen Gilde, und wollt euch wie die grossen PVE Wisser hinstellen. Das is echt eine Blamage. Ich bin aus dem Thread auch mal raus. Bin grad geschockt wie blöd ich war nicht früher auf deren Signaturen zu gucken -.-

Ach und Skelletor lass es. Die beiden haben genau das geraidet was mit 2k dps möglich war und dann wars das^^ Kein Wunder das die denken dps is ned wichtig.


----------



## Lari (13. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> sorry meinerseits, war überheblich, weil es immer bessere chars gibt^^
> 
> doch warst du schonmal mit ner richtigen speedrungruppe heros abfarmen?...... glaub einmal gemacht haste danach kein bock mehr auf was anderes....


Eine explizite Speedrun-Gruppe war es nicht, aber zufällig machte der DK-DD 8k DPS mit CDs, ich als Jäger 6k DPS und der Schammi nochmal gute 5,5k am Boss. Ich weiß garnicht mehr, welche Instanz es war, aber es war regelrecht langweilig.
Und Heros habe ich auch schon zu genüge gesehen. Ich komme auf 1688 Embleme aus allen möglichen Instanzen, ob Raids oder normale Heros. Du auf 651.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (13. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Eine explizite Speedrun-Gruppe war es nicht, aber zufällig machte der DK-DD 8k DPS mit CDs, ich als Jäger 6k DPS und der Schammi nochmal gute 5,5k am Boss. Ich weiß garnicht mehr, welche Instanz es war, aber es war regelrecht langweilig.
> Und Heros habe ich auch schon zu genüge gesehen. Ich komme auf 1688 Embleme aus allen möglichen Instanzen, ob Raids oder normale Heros. Du auf 651.
> 
> Und 83 Hero Instanzen sind jetzt auch nicht sooo viel wie ich finde.




yo von spass red ich ja garnicht, mir machen heros keinen spass..... deswegen will ich dort schnell durch.....
ja gut 1688 sind scho ne menge, aber dass du dann lieber langsam da durchchillst als schnell is mir n rätsel, hast die innies demnach doch auch schon tausendmal gesehen^^


----------



## Valleron (13. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Naja wie so oft war der post hier fast intelligent.... doch hast du vergessen dass ich heiler bin und kein dd^^
> 
> ...



Nur mal so am Rande. Ich bin auch Heiler im Firstskill. Von daher hab ich nix vergessen. Du redest doch immer davon mind. 3,5k dps für ne Hero. Wenn ich heile reichen mir bei der Gruppe auch 2k oder noch weniger um ohne Probleme durch zu kommen. 

Aber is mir egal. Mach was du willst. Solche Typen wie dich hab ich eh gefressen und darüber reg ich mich nimmer auf. Es gibt genug andere Spieler die noch Respekt und Anstand haben.


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ach und Skelletor lass es. Die beiden haben genau das geraidet was mit 2k dps möglich war und dann wars das^^ Kein Wunder das die denken dps is ned wichtig.


Nö, wir raiden da, wo ihr erst mit T10 hinkommt.


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Lari, problematisch ist nur, dass WoW eines der Spiele ist, in dem du nix durchspielst, fertig, gut neues Spiel. Sondern du wiederholst und wiederholst immer das Gleiche. Wenn dann die Sache auch noch so leicht ist, dass du es am liebsten so hättest: du kommst in die Ini schreist einmal, alle legen die den Loot vor die Füsse, weil du eh weisst entweder jetzt alles tot, oder aber in 15min - dann geht einfach die Motivation mit vor allem Randoms total flöten. Das einzige was lustige ist, wenn man mit Freunden ne 5er macht, und Spässe miteinbaut. zB die grp schocken in dem man als Tank bei Bosspull kurz die Schattenmimik reinhaut^^Das erzeugt weisse Gesichter^^ Da siehts mit Raids anders aus. Da ist man gefordert und vor allem steht da das Teamplay wirklich im Vordergrund. Darfst auch nicht vergessen, das Keks seinen Char mit mir vor ca 7 Wochen entfroren hat und die ganze t7.5 Zeit hindurch seinen DK gespielt hat. gleiches gilt für mich. Bis Ende t7.5 war meine Hexe Main, dann hab ich meinen Account eingefroren und bin sozusagen als Tank erwacht^^

Jaja Howu, jetzt kommt langsam eure echte Absicht hoch. Lass raten, ihr seid in einer Gilde, die erstmal eins nach dem anderen in Ruhe zu Ende bringt?
Sei mir ned bös, aber ich geh nach deiner Signatur und da wüsst ich nicht, wo du raiden willst, was ich mit t10 mache. BTW seh ich es als keine Herausforderung mit t9 Algalon zu sehen. Ich will den Boss aber einfach mal gesehen haben. Vlt tu ich das ja mit meiner Hexe, die nicht ein Teil aus dem t9 Zeugs hat, ausser den Onyhelm, den ich ohne Probleme gegen zig andere tauschen kann. Ich sag nur eins, wenn das mit deiner Signatur stimmt, dann habe nicht ich oder Keks sich zu weit aus dem Fenster gewagt, sondern ihr.


----------



## Jalandir (13. November 2009)

Ich hab da drei Sichtweisen:

Mit meinem DD: Ist mir egal. Solange der Tank und Heiler wissen was sie tun. Blaues Equip ist da kein Hinderungsgrund und sollte ausreichen.
Mit meinem Palatank: Ist mir auch egal, das bisschen Heilung was ich mittlerweile brauch werd ich schon bekommen. *hoff*

Mit meinem Druidentank: Da ich mit dem noch nicht absolut overgeared bin, sind mir Gruppen mit weniger Schaden sogar lieber, dann hab ich beim bomben nicht soviel zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Solang ich keine 2 Stunden in ner Hero bin, dann passts und wenns mal flotter geht, dann freu ich mich.


----------



## Caveman1979 (13. November 2009)

Was hier jetzt noch fehlt ist los Schw.... vergleich! 

Mit Worten läst sich hier nix mehr reißen:Es geht hier ja wohl um ein Spiel oder?

Die einen können es die anderen auch aber anders!

Jedem das seine,und anfangen Leute nach signaturen oder anderem zubeurteilen ist naja sagen wir es mal so Reallive gibt es da draußen für jeden von euch wie schauds da aus zufrieden mit euren Erfolgen da?Da auch mal 12h schichten Geraidet oder mal 4k dps gefahren um mal was fertig zubekommen?

Es gibt sachen da lohnt sich ja der aufwand nicht mal die zulesen wenn sie nicht so zum Lachen wären.



So muss weiter wackeln chef ist da und ich ziehe schon wieder unmengen an Aggro auf mich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerjyana (13. November 2009)

Machen wa jetzt einen auf Gruppenflaming oder was? 

Wow, jetzt kann ich echt verstehen, warum so viele Leute sich iwann denken "hey, dazu habe ich wirklich keine Lust, müllt Euch doch gegenseitig zu, dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu schade".

Verstanden? Habt's Ihr nichts. 
Meinungsaustausch? Dat is hier nicht möglich - spätestens auf der zweiten Seite beginnen die Anpöbelungen. Aus dem Nichts heraus. "Du hast ne Meinung? Pech gehabt - es ist nicht meine, jetzt zeig ich Dir mal, wo hier der Haken hängt"!"

Warum argumentiert ihr überhaupt noch, wenn das Einzige, was Ihr sagen wollt ist: "Geh heim, stinken!".

Weißt Du, was unfassbar ist, Genom? Dass ich meine Zeit tatsächlich damit verschwendet habe, zu glauben, dass man sich hier mal nett unterhalten und diskutieren kann. Dass ich geglaubt habe, die wenigen Trolle, die mir hier begegnen, kann ich schon ignorieren. Fatalerweise werden das immer mehr. 

Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Spaß in Eurer sehr strangen Welt mit ihren belanglosesten Merkwürdigkeiten. Schade nur, dass mir dann so tolle und spannende Beiträge wie die von OOM, Lari odere pepe entgehen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (13. November 2009)

Valleron schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande. Ich bin auch Heiler im Firstskill. Von daher hab ich nix vergessen.
> Aber is mir egal. Mach was du willst. Solche Typen wie dich hab ich eh gefressen und darüber reg ich mich nimmer auf. Es gibt genug andere Spieler die noch Respekt und Anstand haben.




??? ich habe anstand, mehr als du glaubst..... 

aber wieso hat meine meinung was mit anstand zu tun? im prinzip gibts 2 arten von zockern, die einen wollen schnell durch die anderen langsam, is doch nicht kompliziert?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (13. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Machen wa jetzt einen auf Gruppenflaming oder was?
> 
> Wow, jetzt kann ich echt verstehen, warum so viele Leute sich iwann denken "hey, dazu habe ich wirklich keine Lust, müllt Euch doch gegenseitig zu, dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu schade".
> 
> ...




jaja geh du und dein gildenkollege nur raus hier.... wir reden von nem thema von dem ihr generell einfach noch keine ahnung habt.....

mach erstmal 1mio mal ne heroinnie dann wirst scho sehen wie GERNE du mit irgendwelchen vorschuldds dort am schluss durchrennen wirst......
und falls dir des nach ner million mal IMMERNOCH taugt, dann hast glaub n psychisches problem.....


----------



## Valleron (13. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ??? ich habe anstand, mehr als du glaubst.....
> 
> aber wieso hat meine meinung was mit anstand zu tun? im prinzip gibts 2 arten von zockern, die einen wollen schnell durch die anderen langsam, is doch nicht kompliziert?



Ne es gibt noch ne 3. Und zwar die Art von Leuten die die kleineren Flamen weil se zu wenig Schaden machen aber nebenher die Gruppe noch supporten wie Reinigen, Entfluchen, Entgiften und ähnliches. Diese Leute werden gekickt, währen aber besser für die Gruppe als DPS Junkies bei denen der Heiler mehr zu tun hat als beim Tank um Sie am Leben zu halten.

Leider muß heutzutage nur noch gebombt werden. Skill oder Gruppen- / Raidsupport ist ausgestorben.


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Nerjyane, du wolltest dich nicht unterhalten, sondern labbern. Weil du kannst eine Meinung haben, ich geh sogar soweit zu sagen, jeder der seine Meinung vertritt, der hat Recht. Denn was willst du gegen jemanden sagen, der seine Meinung vertritt und nicht locker lässt. Du aber bildest dir eine Meinung über etwas, was du nicht wissen kannst. Es ist quasi so, wie wenn du über den Planeten Mars mit jemandem redest der da schonmal war. Nur du redest nicht, sondern meinst es besser wissen zu müssen, wie der, der auf dem Mars war.

Und Valleron, halt den Ball flach. Gestern PDK 25er war Keks healer n°1 und decurser n°1. Es gibt nunmal einfach Menschen, die sich schriftlich schlechter Ausdrücken wie Sprachlich.


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Machen wa jetzt einen auf Gruppenflaming oder was?
> 
> Wow, jetzt kann ich echt verstehen, warum so viele Leute sich iwann denken "hey, dazu habe ich wirklich keine Lust, müllt Euch doch gegenseitig zu, dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu schade".
> 
> ...



Auch wenn dich das jetzt schockieren sollte, aber den einzigen Troll, den ich hier seit Tagen sehe. bist leider du selber. Solange es nicht deine Meinung ist, ist die Meinung des anderen falsch. Dazu dann immer fleissig Zitate, um in einem Internet Forum mit intellektueller Finesse zu glänzen und zu prahlen. Meistens befinden du und dein Bruder? sich etwa eine Meile neben dem Thema und kämpft auf Nebenkriegsschauplätzen, die an Sandkastenschlachten erinnern.

Und dann stellt jemand nur ganz nüchtern und sachlich fest, dass ihr beiden von dem worüber ihr die ganze Zeit redet gar keine Ahnung habt und du fängst an zu weinen?
Mal ganz ehrlich wie alt bist du? Ich befinde mich jetzt schon seit einigen Jahren auf mehreren Boards, aber das hier habe ich in dieser Form bisher noch nicht erlebt. Sehr schwach und kindisch.


----------



## Gerta (13. November 2009)

Ich hab kein Problem mit Lowie-Gruppen, die meisten Bosse / Mobs leben eh nicht lang genug um Schwierigkeiten zu machen.

Problematisch war es nur einmal, in den Alten Königreichen als ich beim Wipe beim ersten Boss als Tank (!) ca. 33 % des Gesamtschadens gemacht hatte (1,6k dps, die anderen lagen zwischen 800 und 1400).

Haben uns dann aber auch weitergeholfen, in dem ich einfach auf Furore umgeswitcht bin und mich vom Shadow habe mitheilen lassen (sprich 2 Heiler).


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen @ Corak
!!

Weisst du Nerjyana, wenn du vor lauter trolle nichtmehr aus kannst, dann solltest du dich fragen, ob nicht du der Troll bist.


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Nerjyane, du wolltest dich nicht unterhalten, sondern labbern. Weil du kannst eine Meinung haben, ich geh sogar soweit zu sagen, jeder der seine Meinung vertritt, der hat Recht. Denn was willst du gegen jemanden sagen, der seine Meinung vertritt und nicht locker lässt. Du aber bildest dir eine Meinung über etwas, was du nicht wissen kannst. Es ist quasi so, wie wenn du über den Planeten Mars mit jemandem redest der da schonmal war. Nur du redest nicht, sondern meinst es besser wissen zu müssen, wie der, der auf dem Mars war.


Sagt jemand, der seine Aussagen auf ne "Ini" stützt, die täglichen von tausenden Spielern überrannt wird, wie beim SSV, denn mehr isses nicht. Raiderfahrung bekommt man dadurch nicht. 

Vorsicht: das ist eine Meinungsäußerung!


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Jo, ähm Howu und Nerjyana: Schnappt euch nen 70er Char von euch, macht euch ne 70er grp auf und geht BT, oder MH, dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## hardrain86 (13. November 2009)

also mal ganz ehrlich die ganzen themen wegen den dps regen mich bisl auf....
wenn man in nem raid 4k fährt und dann welche für ne ini 4k haben wolen brauch man sich da meist nicht für melden denn raid 
und ini dps sind verschieden es kommt immer auf die leute an wieviel dps die fahren bzw wieviel schaden die machen also immer gleiche dps hat man fast nie!

aber müßen die pro´s mal kapieren 



mfg Lyss


----------



## krabamboli (13. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Naja wie so oft war der post hier fast intelligent.... doch hast du vergessen dass ich heiler bin und kein dd^^
> 
> wie auch immer.... ich will nicht über mich debattieren, weil mein char noch nicht ganz perfekt is..... die schultervz muss noch weg und der ein oder andere sockel..... doch ich stehe jetz schon im raid mit 28k mana, 39%crit und etwa 10% mehr haste..... schlecht ist das auf keinen fall, das kann mir keiner sagen... ausserdem muss ich dazu sagen dass ich genau als der patch 3.2 rauskam ne 2 monatige spielpause gemacht habe..... und dafür dass ich seit knapp nem monat wieder spiel ist mein char keineswegs schlech equipped.....
> 
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

also ich mache es verdammt ungerne weil du mir extrem unsymphatisch bist Skêlletôr
aber das mit dem Spieler  im dem Raid ist scheiße...da hast du Recht. Wen ich gefragt werde gebe ich eine Ehrliche Antwort ( wen der Ton stimmt ) und das erwarte ich auch von anderen Spielern ( ja ich weis ist vielleicht zu hoch die Erwartung)

Das du gestern gestresst warst ist ärgerlich für dich aber dein Problem und gibt dir noch lange nicht das Recht andere Leute hier so anzumachen nur weil Sie eine andere Meinung als du vertreten.

Am aller besten finde ich aber das :*wenigstens in die richtigen werte, sockel, vz investiert haben, und vor allem, das ist mir am wichtigsten skill.....* und das von jemanden der selber nicht die perfekten VZ und so weiter hat. Was los ist dir dein Gold ausgegangen?


----------



## wertzû (13. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?
> 
> du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch
> 
> ...





Vl macht ihm Affli spass? Du hast auch besseres Gear als er. 
Destro ist auch burst skillung wie z.b. der retri oder der Warri. 
Also einfach mal schnauze halten, ich finde leute die einem sagen wie man spielen muss einfach nur zum Heulen.

Ich kan dir sagen, wir habe t8.5 hexer die fahren ~8k dps an der boss puppe, na wer spielt jetzt falsch? Also...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (13. November 2009)

Valleron schrieb:


> Ne es gibt noch ne 3. Und zwar die Art von Leuten die die kleineren Flamen weil se zu wenig Schaden machen aber nebenher die Gruppe noch supporten wie Reinigen, Entfluchen, Entgiften und ähnliches. Diese Leute werden gekickt, währen aber besser für die Gruppe als DPS Junkies bei denen der Heiler mehr zu tun hat als beim Tank um Sie am Leben zu halten.
> 
> Leider muß heutzutage nur noch gebombt werden. Skill oder Gruppen- / Raidsupport ist ausgestorben.



bin damit einverstanden, doch so einer bin ich nicht.... war ja selber mal n lowie.... ich beleidige keine lowies weil sie noch kein equip haben......
ausserdem muss man bei heroinnies nix dissen/krankheiten wegnehmen usw...... und wenn dann is das 1 klick alle 2 minuten etwa....

ich flame die kleineren nicht nieder, so nicht, ich sage nur dass ich, damit meine ich einfach nur mich.... ich möchte schnell durch die innie kommen, und das geht nunmal nur durch dps..... wenn jetz n char so equipped ist dass er nur supporten kann, tja dann hat er falsch equipped und geskillt, und sollte sich nicht wundern dass keiner sojemanden braucht....


----------



## krabamboli (13. November 2009)

wertzû schrieb:


> Vl macht ihm Affli spass? Du hast auch besseres Gear als er.
> Destro ist auch burst skillung wie z.b. der retri oder der Warri.
> Also einfach mal schnauze halten, ich finde leute die einem sagen wie man spielen muss einfach nur zum Heulen.
> 
> Ich kan dir sagen, wir habe t8.5 hexer die fahren ~8k dps an der boss puppe, na wer spielt jetzt falsch? Also...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Recht hast du!


----------



## Lecation (13. November 2009)

Mir ist es inzwischen egal was ich für dds oder heile habe. Solang sie nicht perm afk gehen.
warum?
ganz einfach

Damals als ich 10 Tage nach release 80 geworden bin gab es nichts andere wie  21k Life tanks, 14k mana heiler und 1,2 dps dd's.
Damals mit CC jede ini Problemlos gepackt.

Heute ersetz ich beim Trash allein schon 2 1,2 dps dds ( Je nach ini 2,7-4k++ trash dps)
D.h. 1-2 gammeldds machen mir nichts mehr aus. Die 5 Minuten mehr jucken mich nicht die Bohne im Gegenteil, jeder dieser gümmel dds könnte in 4 Wochen komplett Itemlvl 232/245 sein, ggf seine Klasse spielen und ne Gilde suchen. So unterstütz ich das Serverleben und ggf auch wieder meine eigene Gilde denn neue Leute werden immer gebraucht, da alte gehen.

Zusätzlich sind gute Tanks in meinem Augen ein schönes Aushängeschild/Werbung für eine Gilde.


Das selbe gilt wenn ich heiler spiele. 21k Life tanks, enpe mach ich mal mehr als 2 Knöpfen als Heal schami.


----------



## Garkeiner (13. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?
> 
> du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch
> 
> ...



*sing* Legasthenie, wie lieb ich sie. Ich würde glaub ich zunächst einmal überdenken WIE ich etwas schreibe, dann WAS ich schreibe und dann ob ich wegen EINER Aussage jemandem gleich an den Kopf knalle das er/sie falsch spielt.

Jetzt zum Thema: Als ich noch WoW spielte (ja, ich weiß: wenn ich aufgehört habe, warum lese ich dann hier noch? Vermutlich masochistisch veranlagt ;-) ), da haben mich die Suchanfragen mit mindestens X DPS auch immer gestört. Und zwar weil in diesen Aussagen eine Arroganz liegt die ich echt zum kotzen finde. Und Leute wegen ihrer "nur" 4 k DPS zu kicken...da fehlen mir die Worte. Bei WoW handelt es sich um Gruppenspiel. Das bedeutet das man in Gruppen zusammen spielt. Und solche Egoratten die Leute beschimpfen und kicken weil sie ihrer Meinung nach Noobs sind, sind in meinen Augen im eigentlichen Sinne des Wortes asozial. 


Warum habe ich mich nun wieder in Rage geschrieben...
Es gibt jedoch auch Spieler die ähnliche Forderungen haben, also nach hohen DPS, weil sie vorankommen wollen, dies jedoch in einem vernünftigen und sozialen Rahmen. Die auch Tipps geben und vorschlagen nach der Inni oder dem Raid demjenigen der nicht so hoch fährt unter die Arme zu greifen. Sei es mit Tipps, runs oder Verzauberungen oder was auch immer. Solche sind/waren mir die Liebsten.


----------



## hardrain86 (13. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Nö, wir raiden da, wo ihr erst mit T10 hinkommt.


aha klar schafft ihr das mit 2k dps und ner imba pro gilde im hintergrund....


----------



## Tharinn (13. November 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> es gibt einen logischen Grund, der low Spieler muss da durch um wenigstens mal nach Naxx zu kommen. Offenbar hast du dir ja nen Char mit T 120 bei Ebay gekauft, sonst wüsstest du das.



Hast du dir mal angeschaut, wem du da geantwortet hast? Einem Prototyp-Roxxor-Kiddie, die 2000 hinter seinem super originellen Namen steht vermutlich für sein Geburtsjahr, sein Char wird daher wohl eher "levelled by Papi" sein, für mehr reicht das Taschengeld nämlich nicht. Dass es noch Leute - egal mit wieviel dps - gibt, die sich mit sowas freiwillig abgeben wundert mich immer wieder. Aber, so wie er sich hier gibt, wird er wohl bald auf seinem Server weitestgehend auf Ignore stehen ...


----------



## Tinkerballa (13. November 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> fail?!
> Ich bin selbst hexer und sag auch mal was dazu. Sicher kann jeder die skillung spieln die er am meisten mag, aber wenn ich sehe das einer bei dps bossen in gebrechen oder dämo(ok dämo hat wenigstens support) rumeiert bekommt aber sofort ein auf die nase! Die aufgabe des hexers ist es dps zu fahren. Wer das als hexer nicht einsieht hat in highraids nichts zu suchen. Ich bin auch lieber gebrechen aber ich spiel seid 3.1 destro, weil die ANDEREN SKILLUNGEN TOT SIND IM PVE!!!



lol dann hast du irgendwie was verpasst oder so du held! also in meiner gilde bin ich einer von 2 destrohexern, und bin im ganzen raid immer auf platz eins im recount (nicht das es mich interessieren würde...). du machst auch genug schaden, wenn du weisst, was du zu tun hast. 

aber mal zum thema hier:

ich fahr, wenn ich mich ranhalte 3,2 k dps, wem das nicht passt, der muss mich ja nicht mitnehmen. es finden sich immer genügend leute die mitkommen und auf die deehhpeehhäähhss schei**en, weil es diesen leuten um das geht, was dieses game ausmachen sollte: spaß!

ich kann dieses gezeter echt nicht mehr hören, wenn ihr helden sein wollt, hier mein tipp: werdet hooligans, geht euch am we in stadien die köpfe einschlagen und rechnet euch danach aus, wer die meisten dps hatte... 

die frische luft die ihr dabei dann nebenbei einatmet dürft ihr als positiven nebeneffekt betrachten^^


----------



## Deanne (13. November 2009)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> ich kann dieses gezeter echt nicht mehr hören, wenn ihr helden sein wollt, hier mein tipp: werdet hooligans, geht euch am we in stadien die köpfe einschlagen und rechnet euch danach aus, wer die meisten dps hatte...



Oh Gott, ich brech zusammen. Made my day.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. November 2009)

Ich gehe in eine Instanz wenn die Gruppe nett ist. Ob die Mitglieder nett sind sieht man halt nicht am Equipment, aber vor dem ersten Boss kann man schon die ersten Kotzbroken aussortieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (13. November 2009)

Ich frage mich ob dieses "DDs nur ab XundBaffzig DPS" ein rein deutsches Problem ist oder ob es auf den Servern unserer Europäischen und den Amerikanischen Freunde ebenso aussieht. Weiß da einer bescheid?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. November 2009)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob dieses "DDs nur ab XundBaffzig DPS" ein rein deutsches Problem ist oder ob es auf den Servern unserer Europäischen und den Amerikanischen Freunde ebenso aussieht. Weiß da einer bescheid?



Hmm interessante Frage. Da ich die Amis aber als sehr ehrgeizig in Erinnerung habe, denke ich, dass es bei ihnen villeicht sogar noch schlimmer sein kann :O


----------



## Super PePe (13. November 2009)

@corak
Jeder Mensch kann nur von sich ausgehen. Unter der Premise gesehen, halte ich dich durchaus für einen potenten Demagogen/Redner, dem es nicht in einem Disput um das bessere Argument geht, sondern viel mehr um die Diffamierung des Gegenübers, um um jeden Preis vor dem Publikum Recht zu behalten.
Und eh du wieder in gewohnter Art antwortest und Mutmaßungen über mich anstellst, was ich bin und was ich sagen will und das nur du derjenige bist, der genau weiß was der Künstler mit seinem Werk sagen wollte, gebe ich dir etwas Lesestoff an die Hand.

Schopenhauers Eristische Dialektik und Marc Aurels "Selbstbetrachtungen"

@Skêlletôr und co
Ihr werdet vielleicht irgendwann erkennen, dasz wenn ein Mensch gegen etwas ist, es nicht automatisch im Umkehrschluss heißt, daß er zu dem gehört was, in dieser Schwarz Weiß Sicht, die andere Seite genannt wird.
"Wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns" G.W. Bush


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Und eh du wieder in gewohnter Art antwortest und Mutmaßungen über mich anstellst, was ich bin und was ich sagen will und das nur du derjenige bist, der genau weiß was der Künstler mit seinem Werk sagen wollte, gebe ich dir etwas Lesestoff an die Hand.




Bist du eigentlich noch sicher, dass du dich hier auf der Erde befindest? Wovon zum Teufel redest du da? Du redest von Künstler und seinen Werken. Das hier ist ein popeliges Diskussionsboard, mehr nicht. Ein Ort zum diskutieren und zwar argumentativ mit Fakten. Und die sind bei dir leider manchmal sehr dünn. So dünn, dass du versuchst deine "Werke" als Ironie zu deklarieren, und dir dabei ständig widersprichst. 

Gratulation auch wieder zum schönen Eigentor in den ersten beiden Sätzen.
PRO TIP: Schreib deine Posts so, dass du sie auch noch selbst verstehst


----------



## Cyl (13. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> @Genomchen
> 
> Dir ist nicht wirklich erst jetzt aufgefallen, dass howu und nerj keine Ahnung haben und einfach nur viel reden, oder?



Hehe, also mir schon längst. 
Und weisst du warum sie denn gern über Themen reden, die sie nicht im entferntesten beurteilen können? 
Warum sie eine etwas ehrgeizigere Spielweise so verteufeln, obwohl sie niemals in einer wirklich guten Raidgilde waren und das dortige Miteinander, den beneidenswerten (für sehr sehr viele) Raidfortschritt und vor allem den harmonischen Ablauf in solchen Topgilden niemals erlebt haben?

Viele solcher Leute blicken insgeheim, ob bewusst oder unbewusst sei mal dahingestellt, neidisch auf Spieler mit "etwas" mehr Erfahrung und Spielverständnis.
Viele solcher Leute wären gern auch ein bisserl "erfolgreicher" in der WoW, das geht aber aus diversen Gründen nicht (sei es Zeit, Motivation, Ehrgeiz, etc..) und weil das jetzt nicht geht *zefix!*, muß das ganze ja schlecht sein! 
"Lauter Spacken und Egos, sonst wäre ich ja selbst ganz locker dabei! Das muß alles schlecht und asso sein, ICH bin schließlich nicht in diesem Kreise!1!"

Und genau dieses ist auch das Hauptproblem von dem Großteil der Buffed-Com: Vor lauter Neid und Mißgunst hämmern sie sich selbst diese ganzen Vorurteile ein, bis sie es wirklich glauben. Der Mensch sucht nach Entschuldigungen und Ausreden für die eigenen nicht erfüllten Wünsche, eine ganz natürlich Sache.

"6-8k dps machen und trotzdem um Welten besser spielen (support+movement) als man selbst? Niemals nicht! Der MUß ein Arsch und Lügner sein!"


----------



## Sausage (13. November 2009)

Außer dem Eingangspost hab ich hier nix gelesen, also nicht wundern, wenn was doppelt kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "XYZ DPS" für eine Hero-Geschreie ist absolut kontraproduktiv. Die Leute regen sich auf, dass Spieler keinen Schaden machen, wie soll das aber auch gehen, ohne, dass die Spieler Erfahrungen in heroischen Instanzen oder Raids haben?!
Heroische Instanzen und Inis wie Sartharion und Naxxramas sind doch dafür da, um neue Leute ans Raiden ranzuführen, damit diese auch eine Chance haben, mitzukommen. Ein Spieler ohne Raidkenntnisse macht im Raid einfach mal keinen Schaden, das beste Beispiel dafür bin ich selber:
Als ich lvl 70 wurde, wusste ich erstmal nicht, was ich machen sollte, DPS waren mir damals noch egal. Irgendwann ging es dann mal Kara und von Run zu Run wurde man besser und fand Möglichkeiten heraus, auf Angriffe oder Situationen richtig und schnell zu reagieren. Ein Spieler OHNE Raiderfahrung wird das nicht schaffen können, wie auch?

Ihr fordert folglich eine Mindest-DPS-Zahl für Instanzen, die keinen wirklichen Schaden vorraussetzen, um schnell durchzusein, anstatt Leuten zu helfen, die ziemlich neu im Raid- / Herocontent angekommen sind, die dann aber auch nicht lernen KÖNNEN, Schaden zu machen - meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Idiotismus ein weiteres Beispiel für den Verfall der WoW-Community.

Aber noch idiotischer als dieses DPS-Geschreie ist das Posten von Clearachievements. Wo verdammt noch mal ist die Lust der Leute gelieben, sich Encountern gegenüberzustellen, bei denen man weiss: "Puh, der wird uns jetzt mal richtig die Fresse polieren" - Aber nein, sich Leute zu suchen, die alles schon kennen, mit denen die Wipechancen deutlich sinken, ist natürlich bequemer. Und wipen ist ja eh für n00bs.

Als weiteres absurdes Beispiel fallen mir wiederum "Erfolgsruns" in lvl 60er/70er-Instanzen ein. "lfm Hyjal nur lvl 80!!" - Hauptsache schnell durch, anstelle lvl 60ern/70gern zu helfen, etwas Equip zu bekommen. Auch diese "low-level-Raids" können für Neueinsteiger prima sein, um sich weiterzuentwickeln, um Movement und Ähnliches zu lernen.

Ich könnte noch ewig so weitermachen, aber das geht dann etwas Off-Topic, drum belass ich es mal dabei. MfG.


----------



## Cyl (13. November 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Außer dem Eingangspost hab ich hier nix gelesen, also nicht wundern, wenn was doppelt kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solche Helden wie du sind mir die allerliebsten. Gehst du auch zu einer Vorlesung, allerdings ne halbe Stunde zu spät, klärst dann lauthals alle Anwesenden auf mit deiner unglaublich wichtigen und subjektiven Meinung? 

Da sind mir ja fast die "Skelletor-auf-Droge-Posts" lieber, was du dir erlaubst ist schlicht ignorant und extrem faul.


Und hättest du denn was gelesen, dann wüsstest du das *niemand* die 3,5 dps *verlangt*. Doch manche *suchen* nach solchen Mitspielern, was auch ihr gutes Recht ist. 
*Du* brauchst mit denen ja nicht spielen und kannst dir nach eigenem Belieben deine Mitspieler aussuchen.


----------



## Sausage (13. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Solche Helden wie du sind mir die allerliebsten. Gehst du auch zu einer Vorlesung, allerdings ne halbe Stunde zu spät, klärst dann lauthals alle Anwesenden auf mit deiner unglaublich wichtigen und subjektiven Meinung?
> 
> Da sind mir ja fast die "Skelletor-auf-Droge-Posts" lieber, was du dir erlaubst ist schlicht ignorant und extrem faul.
> 
> ...



Tut mir Leid, dass ich besseres zu tun habe, als 32 Posts durchzulesen. Ich hab die paar Posts davor gelesen, wie ich es immer mache, wenn schon so viele Seiten in dem Thread vorhanden sind, und da war nur unkonstruktives gespamme. 
Und ich finde es auch sehr intressant, dass ich nicht mal mehr meine Meinung hier schreiben darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und du willst mir was über Ignoranz erzählen?
Übrigens: Weisst du, wie der Wahrnehmungsvorgang funktioniert? Scheinbar nicht, denn es gibt nur subjektive Wahrnehmung und Meinungen - und ich finde meinen Post eher nicht "ignorant und faul" - Wenn ich nen 2 Zeilen Text ohne Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Kommata und sonstiges geschrieben hätte, das wäre faul. Soviel dazu, Mr. mein Leben ist langweilig und drum schreib ich solchen Unsinn.


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Soviel dazu, Mr. mein Leben ist langweilig und drum schreib ich solchen Unsinn.



Der war mal so richtig schlecht. Wenn das alles ist was du zum Thema zu sagen hast, dann hau bitte wieder ab.


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, dass ich besseres zu tun habe, als 32 Posts durchzulesen.


Deine Acc zum BNetAcc hinzufügen. Sonst hättest du ja nicht den "brauche Hilfe" Thread eröffnet.



> Ich hab die paar Posts davor gelesen, wie ich es immer mache, wenn schon so viele Seiten in dem Thread vorhanden sind, und da war nur unkonstruktives gespamme.


und aus den letzten posts schließt du, dass der Rest auch unkonstruktiv war?



> Wenn ich nen 2 Zeilen Text ohne Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Kommata und sonstiges geschrieben hätte, das wäre faul.


Stimmt. Faul ist aber auch, sich nicht die Mühe zu machen, sich die bisherigen Beiträge durchzulesen


----------



## Cyl (13. November 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Außer dem Eingangspost hab ich hier nix gelesen, also nicht wundern, wenn was doppelt kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nothing more to say...


----------



## Sausage (13. November 2009)

Schon intressant, dass in dieser Community nicht mal mehr konstruktive Posts annähernd wahrgenommen wurden, sondern nur schwachsinnige Flamer kommen.
Und Cyl: Danke, dass du 2x auf den gleichen Satz aus meinem Post antwortest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Baru: Nein, schließe ich nicht, aber ich lese mir doch nicht diese ganzen Posts durch, um endlich mal einen konstruktiven herauszufinden. Ich lese die letzten Posts, weil ich normalerweise auf die aktuellen Posts eingehe, da diese aber Nonsens waren, bin ich direkt auf das Thema eingegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Würfelzucker (13. November 2009)

Verfolge das Thema jetzt schon ne weile !
Und muss einfach auch was dazu sagen.

Ich habe jetzt einen Paladin / Schurken  auf 80 und nen Hexer / Magier auf 70 !
Die 80er alle full Epic Equipt ( was das auch heute noch zu bedeuten hat lol)

Naja jedenfalls  mit dem Schurken T8,5 2 Teile ( marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und der rest auch epic equipt heros / Naxx25 und pdc equipt!
Mit dem Schurken fahre ich sage und schreibe ( ich kann anstellen was ich will gg) nur schlappe 1,6k  dps  habe mir sämtliche guids alles abgekupfert!
Kurtz gesagt ist das wohl die einzige Klasse in wow für die ich zu blöd bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bei uns auf Malfuiron wir für Heros eig alles eingeladen was geht da wird nicht lange nach gefargt Epic / dps jeder ist eig nur heil froh wenn entlich die gruppe Komplett ist.
Durch das entsteht auch meistens eine gute Mischung aus Guten DD´s , frischen 80ern usw und es gibt überhaupt keine Hero wo ich jetzt sagen würde da braucht man 3,5k dps!

Kurzt gesagt sucht euch eine Freundin die geil ausschaut geht mit der in die Disco und fahrt dort mit eure Epic Freundin 3,5k dps bei allen neidern
Aber lasst den frischen 80ern auch eine Chance weil WOW ist ein game 


Rechtschreibfehler die ich gemacht habe könnt ihr euer Oma Posten mich interresieren sie nicht!


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Höflich im Raid ist.
> Pünktlich zum Raid erscheint.
> Versteht was der Raidleiter möchte und es ausführt.
> Oder gute Ideen einbringt.
> ...



Das was du da umreisst ist der "perfekte Spieler" ! In der Diskussion gings lediglich um gute Spieler - und da fällt ein Großteil deiner Auflistung noch raus.


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Ich lese die letzten Posts, weil ich normalerweise auf die aktuellen Posts eingehe, da diese aber Nonsens waren, bin ich direkt auf das Thema eingegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja aber du musst zugeben, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit nach 32 Seiten sehr hoch ist, dass dein Argument schon einmal genannt wurde. Ich in solchen Fällen schreibe dann lieber nichts und warte auf einen neuen Posts, auf den ich mich beziehen kann, wenn der aktuelle halt grad Müll in meinen Augen ist.


----------



## Sausage (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Naja aber du musst zugeben, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit nach 32 Seiten sehr hoch ist, dass dein Argument schon einmal genannt wurde. Ich in solchen Fällen schreibe dann lieber nichts und warte auf einen neuen Posts, auf den ich mich beziehen kann, wenn der aktuelle halt grad Müll in meinen Augen ist.



Da hast du wiederum recht, aber du musst auch zugeben, dass es sicherlich viele Leute gibt, die auch nicht alle Posts gelesen haben und die sich dann über dieses für sie neue Argument aufregen/freuen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Wie du merkst, könnte man in der Hinsicht so und so argumentieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Da hast du wiederum recht, aber du musst auch zugeben, dass es sicherlich viele Leute gibt, die auch nicht alle Posts gelesen haben und die sich dann über dieses für sie neue Argument aufregen/freuen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ok. aber dann lass bitte nächstes mal deinen anfangssatz weg. ich glaube der stößt uns am meisten auf.


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Schon intressant, dass in dieser Community nicht mal mehr konstruktive Posts annähernd wahrgenommen wurden, sondern nur schwachsinnige Flamer kommen.



Da sieht man mal wieder wie es um subjektive Wahrnehmungen bestellt ist.

Für mein Empfinden macht sich so mancher der hier etwas Kritisches zu WoW (aka Flamer...) schreibt wesentlich mehr Mühe und führt seine Punkte auch aus seiner Sicht verständlich aus.


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Hach is ja witzig^^ Da komm ich ausm' Meeting, denke "den Thread gibts bestimmt nimmer". Und was seh ich, es geht munter weiter. Bin gespannt wieviel Seiten wir noch bekommen, ist ja offensichtlich ein hitziges Thema. Ich les diesmal nur ein bisserl mit, wartend auf den Moment mich wieder einzuklinken^^

Aber eins ist schon interessant: ziemlich genau 30% sind ja doch für mehr dps und 60% ists egal.


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Schon intressant, dass in dieser Community nicht mal mehr konstruktive Posts annähernd wahrgenommen wurden, sondern nur schwachsinnige Flamer kommen.



Deine strunzdummen RL Vergleiche haben nichts mit konstruktiven Beiträgen zu tun. Nur mal so als Anmerkung. Und die "schwachsinnigen Flamer" liegen sehr oft im Auge des Betrachters. Sehr oft sind die Posts, die von dir so empfunden werden, besser argumentiert und schlüssiger als so mancher andere Post hier.


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Deine strunzdummen RL Vergleiche haben nichts mit konstruktiven Beiträgen zu tun. Nur mal so als Anmerkung. Und die "schwachsinnigen Flamer" liegen sehr oft im Auge des Betrachters. Sehr oft sind die Posts, die von dir so empfunden werden, besser argumentiert und schlüssiger als so mancher andere Post hier.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man kennt das ja mittlererweile:

50 Zeilen gut argumentierter Text warum Spieler A mit dieser Entscheidung von Blizzard nicht zufrieden ist. Spieler B, der mit dieser Entscheidung hochzufrieden ist, liest den Text bis ihm klar wird: "Ey, flamed der da grad Blizz ?"
Spieler B muss schnell eine Antwort ins Forum posten, zumeist irgendwelche Einzeiler die von "Nicht schon wieder ein whinethread" bishin zu "Go Home Flamekiddy" reichen.

Und erst JETZT kommt der wirklich konstruktive Beitrag (im Sinne von Spieler , indem Spieler C ein fettes "/sign" unter Spieler B´s Antwort schreibt.

Die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel zur subjektiven Wahrnehmung konstruktiver Beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (13. November 2009)

Okay Leute... Ihr treibt es in diesem Thread mal wieder auf die Spitze. Habe eben schon wieder einige "+1 Postcount"-Beiträge gelöscht. Bleibt sachlich beim Thema und unterlasst Angriffe unterhalb der Gürtellinie, ansonsten hagelt es eben Verwarnungen... Den Thread selber lasse ich erst mal noch offen, in der Hoffnung, dass ich oder meine Mod-Kollegen nicht mehr durchgreifen müssen.

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Narijadrow (13. November 2009)

schnotter .... daily hero gedöns is auch mit nem halbwegs brauchbaren healer und nen unter 30k life tank kein thema und geht auch fast genauso schnell 
mir als zumeist tank - is völlig egal was die andern alle haben und wieviel dmg die machen ich geh ne hero auch zu dritt oder halt zu zweit wenns nur nen healer gibt .... is ja nicht grad so das die instanzen irgendwas vorraussetzen  und auf 5 minuten mehr oder weniger is doch echt geschissen .... klar is doch allen nur eines .... die 5er instanzen sind so nötig wie nen kropf und noch dazu so uninteressant gestaltet das man inzwischen im schlaf und mit 3,8 im turm da durch fegt  da is nix aber auch rein gar nix interessant wenns die einmal oder zweimal gesehen hast sindse schon nervig langweilig


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Dann wünsch ich allen mal ein gutes Wochenende^^ Wir streiten uns dann wieder am Montag.
Peeeeaace Iam outty.....


----------



## normansky (13. November 2009)

Hi ihr Steitgesellen,

als erstes finde ich mal die Antwortmöglichkeiten in diesem Tread alle nur als ein Pro für alle DPS geilen Spieler!
Mir fehlt da z.B. die Auswahl "DPS sind gut und gerne gesehen, aber das Movement der Gruppe ist mit bei Weitem wichtiger!"


----------



## Rolandos (14. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Das was du da umreisst ist der "perfekte Spieler" ! In der Diskussion gings lediglich um gute Spieler - und da fällt ein Großteil deiner Auflistung noch raus.




Tatsächlich, wirklich !?  Dann bin ich der fast perfekte Spieler.
OK meine Gilde hat  zwar PDoK 25 noch nicht auf der Pfanne bei 10 haben wir leichte bis schwere Probleme, aber es macht einfach spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil die meisten so denken.
Was die DPS angeht haben einige mehr einige weniger sind aber im Durchschnitt, mehr als ausreichend. Und jedesmal werden wir ein wenig besser.
Wo es dran hapert, ist einfach das Zusammenspiel, nicht fehlende DPS, wenn da dann so ein paar Egomanen dabei sind, die nicht mal auf die Adds umschwenken, weil denen DPS auf die Bosse wichtiger erscheint.....  Und dann über die Repkosten jammern, wie es in diesem Thread auch schon geschehen ist. 
Hatte ich noch vergessen in meiner Auflistung, NICHT ÜBER REPKOSTEN JAMMERT.
Ok, sind dann ebend 100 200 300+ gold den Abend, da es soweiso nur Spielgeld ist, ist das völlige egal. Wer Raided muss auch mit Reparaturen leben, und nicht den Raid verlässen, wegen 50 gold Repkosten. 

Zu dennen sagte man früher "Spielverderber"


----------



## Die Sharina (14. November 2009)

Natürlich ist es mir lieber wenn ich eine gute gruppe erwischt habe , aber ich suche nicht extra nur gute dds oder tanks


----------



## Enyalios (14. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Tatsächlich, wirklich !?  Dann bin ich der fast perfekte Spieler.



Schön für deine Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte das Vergnügen früher selbst in einer solchen Raidgruppe zu sein, allerdings zu Zeiten wo der DPS-Wahn noch nicht ausgebrochen war.


----------



## Quietsch (14. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Schön für deine Gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was natürlich nicht damit zusammenhängen könnte, dass es früher wesentlich schwieriger war, irgendwo pre nerf durchzukommen, wenn die leute alle low dps gefahren haben...


----------



## Enyalios (14. November 2009)

Quietsch schrieb:


> wenn die leute alle low dps gefahren haben...



Wie kommst du darauf das früher alle wenig DPS machten, daran hat sich doch Nichts geändert. Leute die früher schon wenig DPS im Verhältnis zu ihrem Equip machten tun das jetzt auch und umgekehrt.

Ich redete hier ned von Random-Raids...darum gings in den quotes auch nicht.


----------



## Mubuto (18. November 2009)

DPS als Maßstab für spielerisches Können zu nehmen halte ich schon für sehr gewagt. Entsprechendes Equip, die aktuell "effektivste" Skillung und das sture Wiederholen einer Standardrotation und man tümmelt sich in den oberen DPS-Regionen. Würde mirch freuen wenn mir jemand verraten würde wo hier Skill notwendig ist?

Ich habe WoW seit Release gespielt und habe seit ca. 1 Jahr aufgehört, die letzten 3 Monate spielte ich die damals obligatorische 5er Box Pala-Schami. Meine DDs waren via "/click" Macros so optimiert, das ich durch spammen einer! Taste (1) alle 0.3 Sek. eine passable Tank/Heil sowie eine perfekte! DD Rotation erreichen konnte. Ohne jemals eine HC-Ini besucht zu haben und in crafted/quest Gear waren 3-3.5K kein Thema, solange ich möglichst genau die 0.3 Sek. zwischen den Tastendrücken einhalten konnte. Naheliegend, dass für mich nachdem meine Macros standen WoW -also nach etwas einer Woche- sehr schnell seinen Reiz für immer verloren hat.

Gut das es in Aion keine DPS-Meter gibt und dadurch die Comm. noch nicht versaut ist.


----------



## Pastwalker (8. September 2010)

> Sehe ich wie du, aber anders.



XDDD ["Sinn" was killed by KingPin2009]

ach echt ?XD

ich dachte nachts wär es kälter als draußen xD


----------



## Freakypriest (8. September 2010)

Pastwalker schrieb:


> XDDD ["Sinn" was killed by KingPin2009]
> 
> ach echt ?XD
> 
> ich dachte nachts wär es kälter als draußen xD



Sehr sinnvol in einem Uraltthread nicht konstruktive aussagen zu treffen. 	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (8. September 2010)

Pastwalker schrieb:


> XDDD ["Sinn" was killed by KingPin2009]
> 
> ach echt ?XD
> 
> ich dachte nachts wär es kälter als draußen xD




ja nein vielleicht

achso, XD


----------



## Falwas (8. September 2010)

Also ich logge alle 30 Minuten auf meinen High-End-Prot-Pala um (6,1k GS) und melde mich als Tank an.

Sollte einer der Gruppenmitglieder unter 5,9k GS liegen (Non-HC unter 5k GS) flame ich sie gnadenlos, wärend ich mir auf meinen tollen Gearscore einen runter hole, und bleibe am Eingang der Ini stehen bis sie mich kicken oder die Ini alleine machen.

Warum ich das mache?
Ich hame Gearscore und bin dadurch mehr wert als andere.





...not.


----------



## bloodstar (8. September 2010)

am liebsten geh ich mit schlecht equipten Chars aber guten Spieler rein


----------



## Knallkörper (8. September 2010)

Von mir aus kann er auch "gammelzeug" tragen ist nur ne ini und da bin ich eh afküche!


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. September 2010)

Also ich freu mich über schlecht equipte Gruppen, dann hab ich als Heiler auch mal was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (8. September 2010)

Ich geh auch am liebsten mit schlechten Gruppen rein... je schlechter desto besser. Ist wie beim laufen, da binde ich mir auch immer einen Muldenkipper ans Bein - damit es auch ja schön lange dauert oder ich einen Zwischenstopp in der Notaufnahme machen kann.

So... ich hab genug Leichen gefleddert.


----------



## Amraam (8. September 2010)

DPS in hero...

ich selbst spiel Dämo-Hexer .

Die DPS sollten ausreichen, die ini durchzumachen. 

Mehr zu haben ist "fine", aber ansich nicht wirklich notwendig

btw:

http://www.worldoflogs.com/rankings/play…uction_Warlock/ <- Logs von Destros 
http://www.worldoflogs.com/rankings/play…nology_Warlock/ <- Logs von Dämos
http://www.worldoflogs.com/rankings/play…iction_Warlock/ <- Logs von Afflis...


Gebrechen -> am meisten DPS
Dämo 	-> DPS+ Support
Destro -> am wenigsten DPS, am wenigsten Support.


----------



## Malakas (8. September 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....
> für mich gibt es dafür exakt einen einzigen grund.... hat nix mit skill oder sowas zutun..... ich habe keine zeit für lahmes gezerge.... wer mir hier was von 5 minuten vorgaukelt kann mich am Arm lecken.... ich brauche für burg mit meiner "GUTEN"(SIEHT ES ENDLICH EIN ES GIBT GUTE UND SCHLECHTE HAHAHA) maximal zwischen 15 und 20 minuten, aber mit ner lowiegruppe brauch ich ne stunde, also gibts für mich keinen grund solche mitzunehmen...



ich frag mich wie du mit frisch lvl 80 durch dir burg gestolpert bist .... so ein verhalten nennt man in fachkreisen asozial : ) 


ich verstehe nicht was so schlimm ist ein frischen 80ziger mitzuscheifen. Als wenn das den riesen unterschied machen würde wenn da ein dd dabei ist der nur 1,5kdps macht. Die Imbanator-wannabe-progamer-können das doch locker kompensieren. klar wenn der tank weniger leben hat als mancher DD ist es halt bissi mehr arbeit(für den heiler wohlgemerkt)...aber auch aus ihm kann mal ein ganz grosser werder ( so wie der fred und du ) und dann tank der auch alles in 15min

dann hier von logischen gründen zu sprechen find ich einfach nur peinlich...


----------



## Cobrastrike (8. September 2010)

Ich vermisse bei den Antworten den Punkt

- Eigentlich möchte keine sinnlosen Abstimmungen mehr


----------



## Peter@buffed (8. September 2010)

mhmmm guter oder schlechte Gruppe kann ich mir schlecht aussuchen, da ich mich ausschlieslich einfach über das SnG Tool inv lasse und somit manchmal mehr oder weniger gute und schlechte Leute vom EQ her dabei sind, ich kann mich jedoch nicht erinnern das es eine Hero gab die man so nicht gepackt hat :-/


----------



## Pfropfen (8. September 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> und zur formel 1 nimmt man gewöhnlich keine vw-käfer mit....





Wieso denn nicht?
Is zwar nicht Formel 1 aber Herbie gewinnt auch jedes Rennen und der is nen VW-Käfer^^


----------



## Huntedsoul (8. September 2010)

Also ich gehe mit meinem Dudu heiler lieber mit einer Gruppe mit die vielleicht nicht ganz so gut ist, wo ich aber sehe das ich als Heiler noch was bewirke. Mich langweilen Heros mit Tanks ab 45k... und dd´s mit Gs von 5k.... 

Lieber eine Gruppe mit einem Durchschnittsgs von 3,5. Das macht mir als Heiler noch am meisten Spass.
Da hab ich wenigstens was zu tun ^^


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. September 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> DPS in hero...
> 
> 
> Gebrechen -> am meisten DPS
> ...





...Not. 
Destro Hexer fahren am meisten DPS. Und womit? Mit Recht


----------



## Shadria (8. September 2010)

Ossine schrieb:


> ...
> Wer behauptet die Daily Hero nicht gerne in 20min fertig zuhaben ist nicht ehrlich zu sich selbst.
> ..



Also ich bin jetzt mal ganz ehrlich zu mir selbst und auch zu dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist es egal ob ich da in 20 Min. durch bin oder nicht.... viel wichtiger ist mir einfach nette Leute zu bekommen! Sowas beginnt bei mir mit einem freundlichen "hallo"..... vielleicht mal zwischendurch ein nettes Wort oder einen lustiges Emote.... sich evtl. auch mal zu unterhalten.

Teilweise gibt es auch noch "neue" Spieler.... die freuen sich über Tipps zu Bosskämpfen oder Tipps zu Ausrüstung und Skillung... alles schon erlebt! Wenn ich 5 Sek. nachdem ich die Instanz betreten habe, schon "ogogog.... wir brauchen nicht buffen.... lasst und schnell durch..." lese.... tja.... dann mach ich meist extra bißchen langsamer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich spiele hier ein Spiel und bin nicht auf der Flucht...

Alle rennen ihren Marken nach um noch schneller Epixxe zu bekommen.... und vergessen dabei warum es bei WoW geht: um Unterhaltung und Spaß!

Für die meisten gilt ja leider immer noch ICH will schnell meine Marken/Epixxe anstatt WIR sollten miteinander Spaß haben...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:.......ups.... grad noch gesehen... ist ja ein alter Thread der da ausgegraben wurde...


----------



## Amraam (8. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> ...Not.
> Destro Hexer fahren am meisten DPS. Und womit? Mit Recht



Aoe -> Geht nichts über einen Dämo hexer der mit meta + Aura + SoC bomt

Single target -> Gebrechen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6nVFkgpYyU <- Dämo-Aoe ....


----------



## Dagonzo (8. September 2010)

Ossine schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das.?
> 
> Immer noch die pööösen DPS Geilen Spieler?


Sicher je mehr DPS gefahren werden desto besser. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass nicht wirklich jeder die Ausrüstung hat dafür. Wenn dann noch ein Tank in die (Random)Gruppe kommt mit einen GS von 6K+ und meint das es ganz schön wenig DPS sind, die gefahren werden, dann geht mir immer der Hut hoch. Wenn jemand gerade mal ein  GS von  ca. 3-3,5K hat, dann wird er eben als DD nicht unbedingt die DPS fahren können, die die meisten gerne hätten. Aber mich stört es nicht wirklich ob eine Ini 15 oder 25 Minuten dauert. Mir macht das Spiel auch so oder so Spaß. Aber wenn immer einer dabei ist (gerade Tanks) und meint wieder einen neuen Rekord aufstellen zu müssen, dann kann das einem den Spaß schon vermiesen.
Man muss sich auch fragen was ein Tank mit einem GS von 6K+ überhaupt noch in Heroinis zu suchen hat? Frostmarken dürften ihm schon nichts mehr bringen und kleinere Marken wohl erst recht nicht mehr. Da geht es höchstens noch darum Steine zu kaufen/verkaufen/schleifen was auch immer.


----------



## Terminsel (8. September 2010)

Ossine schrieb:


> Wer behauptet die Daily Hero nicht gerne in 20min fertig zuhaben ist nicht ehrlich zu sich selbst.
> Die meisten würden sich freuen wenn man z.B. mal eben zu Anfang des Wow-Tages schnell sich die Empleme abholen kann um sich dann seinem Equip zu widmen. Ony 25, 1k winter PDK usw.



Da hast du Recht, aber durch die Ini wie doof hetzen muss ich deswegen nicht. Ich spiele WoW zur Entspannung und nicht, um mich vor dem Rechner noch weiter zu stressen.



Ossine schrieb:


> Wenn die Heros doch nur dafür da sind um schnell sich die Marken abzuholen und sonst keinen Sinn mehr für die meisten machen, warum sich dann mit nem frischen 80er Tank oder 3 dds mit ner durchschnittsdps von 1200 rumzuärgern.



Weil es sich eben ab und an nicht vermeiden lässt.



Ossine schrieb:


> Also gebt bitte nicht immer die Schuld den DPS Geilen Spielern sonder dem Spiel selbst.



Natürlich hast du teilweise Recht, wenn du sagst, dass das momentane Spielprinzip in Heroes zum rushen animiert. Aber das kann man niemals als Entschuldigung für die ständige Gogo-Hetzerei nehmen. Denn ob das Spielprinzip dazu nun animiert oder nicht - wir bestimmen das Tempo (und das dazugehörige Verhalten) immer noch selbst.



Ossine schrieb:


> Das bei Ony , PDK usw ne gewisse DPS Zahl und Erfahrung vorhanden sein sollte kann ich ebenfalls nur nachvollziehen.
> Warum mit Hero - Klamotten nicht erstmal AK 10er Nax 10er Obsi laufen? Wenn ich dann sehe das bei Ony Wipes durch falsche Laufwege oder durch den Atem passieren......



Kein Mensch, der im aktuellen WoW-Content gezockt hat, wird den Wert eines guten DDs abstreiten, aber unter der von dir erwähnten "DPS-Geilheit" versteht man gemeinhin eben kein gutes DD-Verhalten. Wer den Trash bombt, bevor der Tank dran ist, verdient keine Medaille.

Natürlich, wenn man gute DDs hat, die hohe Zahlen fahren und dabei die Regeln einhalten (z. B. Zielwechsel bei Adds; erst bomben, wenn angesagt; usw.) ist das ideal. Aber auch nur dann.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (8. September 2010)

Also ich weiß auch nicht was viele immer haben mit: Mimimi, ich nehm keine schlechten Spieler mit, das dauert soooo lange. Ist ja auch so furchtbar schlimm wenn man halt mal ein paar mehr Minuten in ner Inze verbringst, da sinkt das Imba-Coolo-Meter doch direkt um einiges was?  Die Welt ist ja so grausam, warum sind nicht alle Leute so absolute Oberpros? Dann hat man schließlich die x Minuten, die man nicht in ner Inze ist mehr Zeit, mit seinem Superequip und mega Flugmount übern Brunnen in Dala rumzugammeln und Frischlinge auszulachen. 
Wie man sehen kann hab ich 2 Chars auf 80: Einen DD und eine Heilerin. Ich gehe mit beiden mehrmals täglich Randominis.Zum einen heile ich einfach gerne und es macht mir Spaß. Und meine Gruppen dabei sind mir vom Equip her sowas von Möhre. Ich freue mich sogar wirklich wenn ich sehe, dass da frische 80er dabei sind. Meine Priesterin ist jetzt selbst nicht so imba equipt, PDK stand würd ich sagen, aber wenn halt besagte Frischlinge dabei sind denk ich mir immer: Hey zum Teil kann ich ihnen dabei helfen gutes Equip zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Marken daraus kann ich selbst noch gut gebrauchen, also eine schöne Win-Win-Situation.^^ 
Gleiches Spiel mit meiner Jägerin, abgesehen davon, dass sie weder Triumph- noch Frostmarken braucht, aber wie gesagt: Ich helfe gerne anderen Leuten an Equip zu kommen. (: Darum geh ich mit ihr auch gerne "Miniraids" (PDK, Uldu etc) oder Twinkraids mit. Ich denk dann einfach: Hey, jetzt haben sie nen guten DD dabei, falls es komplette Neulinge sind mach ich auch gern Erklärbärin zu Bossen, Taktiken etc, und dieser DD hilft ihnen und würfelt nichts weg. (: Falls es natürlich so ist, dass sie lieber jemanden schlechteren mitnehmen, der aber halt noch was braucht als mich, mach ich gerne Platz für denjenigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mein, hey, es ist ein Spiel und an Spielen soll man Spaß haben, also lasst allen Leuten ihren Spaß, egal ob alte Hasen oder Neulinge, Icc 25 equipten oder mini 80ern. Und helft ihnen doch durch Unterstützung oder einfach nur freundlich sein, ihren Spaß am Spiel zu vergrößern. (: 

Das wars soweit von, Erdbeere over and out. v.v


----------



## Knallkörper (8. September 2010)

Also mir persöhnlich macht es eher mit "low"equipten (oder gänzlich neuen) leuten spass durch Ini's zu gehn als mit alt eingesessenen... ist immer wieder toll wenn sie sich über Erfolge oder ähnliches noch freuen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarylla (8. September 2010)

Ossine schrieb:


> Froh über ne gute Gruppe wo es schnell geht sind wir doch alle , oder?



Klar. Die Frage ist dabei aber, wie man eine "gute Gruppe" definiert. 

Für mich ist 'ne gute Gruppe wenn schon mal alle grüßen und alle buffen. Wenn die Leute noch andere Nettigkeiten (Wissen um CC, selbst wenn nicht zwingend nötig, unaufgefordertes Dispellen, u.ä.) auf Lager haben, fein ... ganz sicher 'ne gute Gruppe. Kommunikation und miteinander die Aufgaben zu lösen, gehört für mich einfach zu einem MMO, sonst könnt ich auch Offline irgendwas alleine vor mich hindaddeln. Und wenn ich mal wieder 'nen Cooldown benutzen muß oder Gruppen länger dauern, weil ich als Tank den meisten Schaden mache, dann gehört das zu den gemeinsam zu meisternden Aufgaben einfach dazu und ist wenigstens mal etwas Abwechslung.

Wenn nach dem Invite die Hälfte der Leute oder mehr "gogogo" schreit und nichts weiter als so'n paar Kürzel in den Gruppenchat gekliert kriegt (wenn überhaupt), jeder pullt auf Teufel-komm-raus, der Heiler keine Lust hat zu heilen und andere Merkwürdigkeiten, dann ist die Gruppe - mit Verlaub gesagt - sch**** und es ist vollkommen wurscht, wieviel dps die fahren, weil dann ist das keine Gruppe sondern nur eine Ansammlung egoistischer Singlespieler. Dann allerdings ist man wirklich froh, wenn mans bloß so schnell wie möglich hinter sich hat.


----------



## Obsurd (8. September 2010)

Also ich finde es auch super wenn alle über 3.5k dps fahren, ich mache meistens so zwischen 4-6kdps in ner hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (8. September 2010)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> ICH WILL DIE LEUTE NUR MAL DARAN ERINNERN DAS MAN ERSTMAL EQIPT BRAUCH UND SKILL UM DIES ZU SCHAFFEN SKILL BEKOMMT MAN RELATIV SCHNELL DOCH EQIPT BRAUCHEN DIE LEUTE AUCH !!!
> FRÜHER HABEN WIR ZU NAXX 25 ZEITEN AUCH KEINE DDs FÜR HEROS GESUCHT MIT 3k dps!!!



Dank leuten wie dir mangelt es in der WoW-Community nicht an Deppen.
Sowas ist wichtig, damit die Intelligenten merken, wie intelligent sie wirklich sind.


----------



## freudi990 (8. September 2010)

SINNFREIES THEMA ABER VOLLKOMMEN


----------



## Annovella (8. September 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> gute truppe ist schön, schlechte truppe auch machbar aber muss nich sein... so


----------



## wolfracht (8. September 2010)

Also ich brauch als Kriegertank nie länger als ne halbe Stunde für ne hero Ini. Höchstens mal für die 3 Neuen.
Die alten sind dermaßen ein Witz, das ist unglaublich. Ich zieh immer mein halbes DD Gear an, bis ich gerade noch so krit immun bin und dann wird losgelegt.
4k Dps schafft man so als Kriegertank locker... hab mich auch schon daran gewöhnt so gut wie immer 1. im Schaden zu sein (in heros), von daher machts mir mit der Zeit nichtmehr viel aus..


----------



## -cqwerty (8. September 2010)

Wieso grabt ihr das aus? November 2009 
da war 4 k dps noch viel im gegensatz zu heute.


----------



## Deasaster (8. September 2010)

Wenn ich mit meinem Heiler in Heros gehe, bin ich froh wenn ich ein paar Anfänger dabei habe, da wird man wenigstens etwas gefordert.


----------



## nea-polis (8. September 2010)

Dann bin ich halt mal nicht ehrlich zu mir. es stört mich nicht, wenn ich eine Ini hc machen muss, in der alle DD's einen Schnitt von irgendwas zwischen 1,0 - 2,5 k DPS fahren, was eh extrem selten ist. Hauptsache Boss fällt. Ob in 30 Skunden oder 90 Sek. is mir egal. Hauptsache die Gruppe macht Laune.

Mich kotzen eher die "Pro's" an, die die halbe Ini pullen, oder meinen sie müssten 5k fahren und mehr Aggro haben wie der Tank, damit die Gruppe schön wiped. Seh da den Zeitvorteil nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (8. September 2010)

Also wenn ich mal wipe... dann nicht, weil Leute dabei sind die ordentlichen Schaden produzieren. Und wenn ein DD Aggro zieht und dann nicht zurücksteckt - dann juckt das auch keinen weil der Mob liegt bevor da was anbrennt.


----------



## Enrico300 (8. September 2010)

Ossine schrieb:


> Hallo zusammnen,
> 
> finde es toll das alle über die dps geilen im Wow sprechen.
> Nun will ich mal als einer derjenigen Schreiben die dazu stehen.
> ...



Ich spiele WoW ganz anderst als du, mir ist Story wichtig, ich habe alle Romane, Comics gelesen und sehe WoW mit anderen Augen mir ist Dps nicht soooo wichtig, wenn ich eine Daily machen oder Raiden gehen will, dann bringe ich ich mir Zeit mit!!
Solche Gedanken wie du hast, die mache ich mir garnicht, ich möchte das Spiel genießen!


----------



## **ED** (8. September 2010)

Ganz ehrlich. Wenn ich mit meiner Palatankdose durch heros gehe will ich schnell durch, der is gut eq und deswegen will ich schnell durch weil ich keine lust auf lange heros mit dem hab, aber nur weil ich se alle schon 200x gemacht habt. 

Mit Twinks ist es anderst, da ist es mir egal da es ein twink ist und meist halt au nichts reißt XD


----------



## Cathan (8. September 2010)

Ossine schrieb:


> Wer behauptet die Daily Hero nicht gerne in 20min fertig zuhaben ist nicht ehrlich zu sich selbst.
> 
> Wenn die Heros doch nur dafür da sind um schnell sich die Marken abzuholen und sonst keinen Sinn mehr für die meisten machen, warum sich dann mit nem frischen 80er Tank oder 3 dds mit ner durchschnittsdps von 1200 rumzuärgern.


Wenn ich mit nem Twink reingehe hab ich die Heros natürlich auch gerne schnell fertig.

Die Heros sind für frisch 80er gedacht und nicht für T10 equipte vor allem da man als Raider eh genug marken hat, ich sehe es bei Freunden die mehr oder weniger aktiv raiden und 200Marken über haben. wieso sollte man da also noch heros machen? (Vor allem da Saronit nichtsmehr wert ist.)

Wann fangen die Spieler an WoW zu genießen und es nicht als ihre Pflicht ansehen Marken zu farmen oder Sachen zu machen die sie langweilen?


----------



## SonneBlock (8. September 2010)

Is mir latte wie viel Dps die fahren solang es geht ohne das der Heiler oom geht ._. 

diese ganze scheiss hetze kann ich eh nicht haben.


----------



## Tikume (8. September 2010)

Wer gräbt denn da uralt Threads aus? -.-


----------



## Sikes (8. September 2010)

Uff, was für ein alter Thread xD

Um durch eine alte HC gemütlich und ohne allzulange bei Trash Zeit zu verlieren reichen meiner Meinung nach 2k DPS pro DD völlig, weniger geht zwar oft auch aber tjo... wir reden ja von "schnell". "locker" und "ohne Probleme" und nicht von "machbar". Da mit (m)einem gut equipten Rogue der Dolchfächer so ziemlich der einzige Skill ist den ich benutzen muss (weil CP aufbauen sich iwie gar nicht nach Rogue anfühlt wenn du sie gar nicht gebrauchen kannst... also quasi wie Warri mit Int... <.<) mach ich die 3 x 2k DPS locker alleine. Soll heissen: FALLS sich ein Neuling/Twink/Chinese in der Gruppe befindet ist das ein netter DPS "Boost". Bei den 3 neuen Instanzen, allen voran HdR, verstehe ich es ja wenn Leute mit ein biiiiisschen dmg gewünscht werden. 

MfG Sikes


----------



## Cybereule (8. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wer gräbt denn da uralt Threads aus? -.-



Wer hat den Keks aus der Dose geklaut?


Naja, lieber so, als ein neuer Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






B2T: Mich interessierts ein Schnurz, hauptsache ist, dass man durchkommt :x


----------



## Amraam (8. September 2010)

wenn ein "grad eben 80 " gewordener char, komplett grün, ca 1-2k DPS fährt seh ichs ein.

was mich persöhnlich stört, sind die leute die full-Epic grad mal an der 1k grenze knappern (heiler und tanks mal ausgenomen)


----------



## Butterfinger (8. September 2010)

Wenn ich Tank und die Mobs fallen ned um, weil lauter DD-Luschen in der Grp sind, leave ich einfach. Ich sehs nicht ein, dass DDs, deren einzige Aufgabe es ist Schaden zu machen, mit 1.5k dps oder weniger durch HCs gimpen. Ich hab atm nen 72er Hunter-Twink, mit grünem Guffelgear, der macht schon 1.7k - 1.8k. Ich versteh einfach ned, wie Leute auf 80 so abkacken können. Ich tu mir das jedenfalls nicht an und ob da jemand ein Problem damit hat, ist mir scheiss egal.


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Wenn ich Tank und die Mobs fallen ned um, weil lauter DD-Luschen in der Grp sind, leave ich einfach. Ich sehs nicht ein, dass DDs, deren einzige Aufgabe es ist Schaden zu machen, mit 1.5k dps oder weniger durch HCs gimpen. Ich hab atm nen 72er Hunter-Twink, mit grünem Guffelgear, der macht schon 1.7k - 1.8k. Ich versteh einfach ned, wie Leute auf 80 so abkacken können. Ich tu mir das jedenfalls nicht an und ob da jemand ein Problem damit hat, ist mir scheiss egal.



Jap und DU bist der Held


----------



## Totebone (8. September 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> wenn ein "grad eben 80 " gewordener char, komplett grün, ca 1-2k DPS fährt seh ichs ein.
> 
> was mich persöhnlich stört, sind die leute die full-Epic grad mal an der 1k grenze knappern (heiler und tanks mal ausgenomen)



jeder "grad eben 80" gewordener kann locker 2.5k dps+ fahren wenn er sich 5min mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt.
Ich hab ja nix gegen frische 80er in Heros aber Hunter die nichma Schlangenbiss aufn Boss machen und dann nur 1.2k dps machen die würd ich am liebsten gleich mitm Killshot von der Seite wegpusten.


----------



## Gormogon (8. September 2010)

[QUOTE name='Schlaviner' date='09 November 2009 - 15:11' timestamp='1257774568' post='2243670']
Ich hasse es wenn im Handelschannel steht 
Suchen DD für daily hero mindst. 4 k dps -.-

Ich fahr an der testpussy locker +5k  un in hero komm ich nich über 3k is halt so....un wurde auch schon deswegen gekickt -.- 
aber das muss jeder normale spieler kapieren...die Dots ticken halt nich lange genug
[/QUOTE]

LOL ? Nen gs von 5,8 haben und 3 k dps machen ? Da läuft was falsch bei dir... da mach ich ja mit mein gammel gear mehr ...


----------



## Butterfinger (8. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Butterfinger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... und ob da jemand ein Problem damit hat, ist mir scheiss egal.
> ...



Red ich chinesisch?


----------



## Kitzuina (8. September 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Alte/r du redest mir wirklich aus dem leib! Seit einer woche versuche ich gerade dies den leuten hier klarzumachen und werde ständig niedergeflamed^^
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung dass es keinen logischen grund für gute spieler gibt schlechter equippte bis schlecht equippte leute mizunehmen....




um deine logik innerhalb eines beispiels zu erklären: du bist schüler einer schule und wurdest willkürlich in eine gruppe eingeteilt, wo zwei schüler im stoff noch hinterherhinken. du würdest würdest dich also bei der lehrerin beschweren und dich weigern mit diesen schülern eine gruppenarbeit zu machen, weil du schon immer gruppenmitglieder in der vergangenheit hattest die nicht auf deinem level sind.

fazit: du bist mehr als unsozial! du darfst nie vergessen, das auch du durch inis gezogen wurdest als du nicht die gewünschten dps gefahren bist (mainchara, twinks).


----------



## Totebone (8. September 2010)

Gormorgon schrieb:


> LOL ? Nen gs von 5,8 haben und 3 k dps machen ? Da läuft was falsch bei dir... da mach ich ja mit mein gammel gear mehr ...


Nun gucke man aufs Datum und bemerke das gs 5.8k da high-end war .... und nun denke nochmal das sein GS nicht der von 2009 is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Red ich chinesisch?



Ich hab schon verstanden das es dir egal ist, wollt nur nochmal anmerken das du nen Held bist


----------



## oens (8. September 2010)

mal meinen senf zu der sache...ich habe auch das addon gearscore um zu sehen wie gut die anderen ausgerüstet sind mit denen ich durch die hero gehe...und mal ganz ehrlich gesagt: liegt der durchschnitts-GS über 5k gibt´s meistens tote und auch wipes...liegt der durchschnitt drunter läuft´s wie geschmiert (dabei ist´s vollkommen egal ob ich als tank, heiler oder dd mitgehe)

meiner erfahrung nach ist dieses "gogogo ich will hier nicht versauern"-gesabbel meistens daneben...die tanks nehmen keine rücksicht auf den heiler (der evtl noch am trinken ist) indem die am besten die ganze ini zusammenrufen, dd´s nehmen keine rücksicht auf tank und/oder heiler weil sie selber pullen wenn´s zu langsam ist...die einzigen die nicht "rumbocken" und hetzen sind heiler...da ist mir noch keiner in die gruppe gekommen der zur eile gerufen hat (ok...der eine oder andere verlässt die gruppe wenn er merkt das der tank zu schlecht equipped ist aber was soll´s...dann heile ich eben selber wenn ich nicht mit meinem dk unterwegs bin)


----------



## Butterfinger (8. September 2010)

oens schrieb:


> die tanks nehmen keine rücksicht auf den heiler (der evtl noch am trinken ist)



Wann hast du das letzte mal WoW gespielt? Seit einem Jahr hab ich niemanden mehr trinken sehen.


----------



## Gormogon (8. September 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Nun gucke man aufs Datum und bemerke das gs 5.8k da high-end war .... und nun denke nochmal das sein GS nicht der von 2009 is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh siehste das passiert wenn man in threads schreibt die schon fast nen Jahr alt sind... man achtet ja nicht wirklich auf das Datum ... aber recht haste ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn nehme ich mein post natürlich zurück hehe.


LG


----------



## nea-polis (9. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Wenn ich Tank und die Mobs fallen ned um, weil lauter DD-Luschen in der Grp sind, leave ich einfach. Ich sehs nicht ein, dass DDs, deren einzige Aufgabe es ist Schaden zu machen, mit 1.5k dps oder weniger durch HCs gimpen. Ich hab atm nen 72er Hunter-Twink, mit grünem Guffelgear, der macht schon 1.7k - 1.8k. Ich versteh einfach ned, wie Leute auf 80 so abkacken können. Ich tu mir das jedenfalls nicht an und ob da jemand ein Problem damit hat, ist mir scheiss egal.



Na wenn du den Schaden, denn du mit deinem Hunter in non hc's machst gleich mal mit dem in zukünftigen hc's gleichsetzt, dann ist es eigentlich nicht mehr nötig überhaupt auf deinen Post einzugehen. Da ich aber ein Freund von Menschen und auch deren Vorfahren die Primaten bin, verate ich dir, wie die Zukunft deines Hunters aussehen wird. Du wirst noch oft in non hc Inis Schaden machen, der sich auch zum Teil weit über 2,5 k - 3k einpendeln wird. Aber wenn du dann 80ig bist und als "blauer Guffel", wie du es bezeichnet hast, in der Ini stehst, wirst du wieder bei 1,3 k - 1,5 k anfangen, wenn du ganz viel Glück hast vielleicht sogar mal die 2k angratzen. Fertig.

Und mal so ganz nebenbei: Mit einem Jäger, wenn man nicht gerade meint, man muss auf 80ig immer noch BM spielen, ist das knacken der 3 - 4 k Grenze sogar möglich, wenn du beim spielen dir beide Hände auf den Rücken bindest und die Tastatur und Maus mit deiner Zunge beglückst.

Glaub mir ich weiß wovon ich spreche, da ich schon seit Jahren so in Gruppen als Jäger unterwegs bin um meine Zunge zu trainieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (9. September 2010)

Da fehlt der Punkt: Durch Heros gehe ich (schon lange) nicht mehr.


----------



## Gabal (9. September 2010)

Ossine schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das.?
> 
> Immer noch die pööösen DPS Geilen Spieler?



Deswegen und genau deswegen habe ich gerade alle meine 5 80er gelöscht. Weil es einfach keinen Sinn mehr macht als frischer 80er Tank mit den ganzen DPS geilen DDs in Heros zu laufen. Schade drum aber mein Spiel ist WOW nicht mehr. Freue mich jetzt auf kostenfreies HDRO und GW2 im Frühjahr dann.


----------



## Potpotom (9. September 2010)

Gabal schrieb:


> Deswegen und genau deswegen habe ich gerade alle meine 5 80er gelöscht. Weil es einfach keinen Sinn mehr macht als frischer 80er Tank mit den ganzen DPS geilen DDs in Heros zu laufen. Schade drum aber mein Spiel ist WOW nicht mehr. Freue mich jetzt auf kostenfreies HDRO und GW2 im Frühjahr dann.


Weil andere schlecht Auto fahren hab ich meine Autos jetzt verschenkt... oh wait.


----------



## Shadria (9. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Wenn ich Tank und die Mobs fallen ned um, weil lauter DD-Luschen in der Grp sind, leave ich einfach. Ich sehs nicht ein, dass DDs, deren einzige Aufgabe es ist Schaden zu machen, mit 1.5k dps oder weniger durch HCs gimpen.
> ...
> Ich tu mir das jedenfalls nicht an und ob da jemand ein Problem damit hat, ist mir scheiss egal.



...du kennst den Begriff "asozial"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau wegen solcher Spiel-/Verhaltensweisen geht es mit WoW ständig bergab....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....solche Aussagen lassen einen echt zum Misanthropen werden....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butterfinger (9. September 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Shadria schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich tu mir das jedenfalls nicht an und ob da jemand ein Problem damit hat, ist mir scheiss egal.
> ...



_"Sprecken ich nickt dein Sprach? Versteh was ich sagen so schwer?_"

Nein? Ok, ich verdeutliche meine Aussage noch einmal für die Königskinder ganz weit hinten im Bus. 5 Jahre Erfahrung, 2 Accounts bereits verkauft, aktuell 4 80er und 2 70+ Twinks.

Und jetzt nochmal ganz langsam, auf das Wesentliche reduziert und mit Smily in jeder Zeile, damit auch du es diesmal vielleicht verstehst...

DEINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MEINUNG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


IST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MIR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SCHEISS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EGAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (9. September 2010)

Ossine schrieb:


> Hallo zusammnen,
> 
> finde es toll das alle über die dps geilen im Wow sprechen.
> Nun will ich mal als einer derjenigen Schreiben die dazu stehen.
> ...



Wieder mal ziemlich armer Post.
Natürlich gehen einem die Heros nach einigen malen durchspielen auf den Geist, dann spielt man sie ebend nicht mehr. Ich glaube ich habe keine Hero mehr als 4 mal gespielt. Dann holt man sich ebend die Ausrüstung durch einen Raid. Aaach, da fällt mir ein, dann wird dir der Raid ja viel zu schwer und es wird wieder gejammert.

Und wenn ich sie gespielt habe, war mir ein gemütliches reinigen 100 mal lieber als die Hetzerei von einigen Progamern. 
Ist ja auch ein Grund wieder einmal eine längere Pause einzulegen.

Auch wenn WoW ein blödes Spiel ist, es ist immer noch ein Gruppenspiel mit dem Hintergrund gemeinsam zu spielen, sich gegenseitig zu helfen. Dann zieht man ebend einen frisch 80ziger mit, ich hatte damit kein Problem. Denn dann wurde es wieder etwas schwieriger die Hero zu schaffen, es machte sich schon bemerkbar wenn von 5 Spielern, 2 Ladehemmung hatten. 
Aber rumjammern alles ist zu leicht geworden, dann nimmt man ebend Frischlinge mit und schon ist es wieder schwerer. Leider muss man dann umsichtiger Spielen und mehr aus sich und seinem Avatar herrausholen. Leider sind dazu 99% der Spieler nicht in der Lage, und verstecken sich hinder DPS und Gearscore wie z.B. der TE.


----------



## Tai Guy (9. September 2010)

Ich hab grad keine Zeit, den ganzen Thread zu lesen, aber eines steht fest. Das ist wieder ein rumheul Thread, das es so viele kack n00bs gibt. Wobei ich finde, das es die Kackn00bs sind, die grad heulen.

Erstens mal brauch ne Gruppe mit lauter High Skill Leuten grad mal 10 Minuten in etwa für die meisten Heros.

Und das wichtigste überhaupt kommt jetzt: Spielt offline irgend etwas. WoW ist ein MMORPG. Das ist ein Multiplayer spiel, das bedeutet Team Play. und es ist ein Spiel, das bedeutet Spaß haben. Wenn ihr keine Zeit für ne Ini habt, dann bleibt draussen. Wie oft hab ich schon ne Ini getankt, wo ich der einzige gut Equipte war. Und? Es hat Spaß gemacht, es macht Spaß und es wird Spaß machen, solang solche motzenden Hackfressen nicht dabei sind, die mich anflüstern, ich soll den und den kicken, weil der zu wenig dps macht. Da kick ich lieber den anderen High.

Niemand fängt groß an. Und selbst ich habe noch meine Twinks später auch lvl 80 zu equipen und freue mich, wenn da nich so n kackspaten rummotzt


----------



## Norua (9. September 2010)

[X] Habe keine DDs und ist mir deswegen egal

So da ich nur Heiler und Tanks habe juckt mich das bei einer Hero wenig,
Wenn der Tank low ist prima dann hab ich was zu tun.
DDs machen zu wenig Schaden weil sie neu sind? Mir egal solange sie nicht mit absicht Mist baun wie
"Ich hab Lichkinghero down du braucht mit gar nix sagen" Leute
Der Healer schlecht Equipt? Auch kein Problem pull ich halt nur Gruppe für Gruppe.

Jemand der in 5 Min durch ne Hero will und "ogogogog" schreien sind meistens die Leute die
nach Saufang einen "DC" haben weil sie glauben es gibt eh keine Tokens mehr.


----------



## Amarylla (9. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> _"Sprecken ich nickt dein Sprach? Versteh was ich sagen so schwer?_"



Sorry ... aber wenn dir das wurscht ist, warum in aller Welt regst du dich dann über jede Antwort so sagenhaft auf ? Sei halt ruhig, sitz vor deinem PC und jubel dir 'nen Ast ab, daß du andere Leute geschafft hast, tierisch zu nerven. Machen doch zig andere jeden Tag in jeder hero und in jedem Randomraid ... leider. Kann also nicht so schwer sein (wirste also wohl hinkriegen).


----------



## cazimir (9. September 2010)

Klar habe ich die gerne in 20min fertig. Die Inis sind auch klein.


Ich möchte dir mal meine 
*Sicht als Tank(Krieger/Druide) *

mit "kleinen" DDs zeigen:
Anstürmen -> Antanken auf ca 30k Aggro pro Mob -> ggf. Stun -> Nächste Gruppe -> DDs machen schaden während ich nächste Gruppe antanke
=> Mit den kleinen DDs kann ich schneller mehr Gruppen antanken.

Mit "großen" DDs:
Anstürmen -> Mobs müssen auf min 50k Aggro angetankt werden, sonst -> DD hat aggro -> Abspotten -> Nächster hat Aggro -> wildes hin und her -> Irgendwann ist Gruppe tot -> Nächste Gruppe konnte noch nicht angetankt werden

PS:
Ich habe schon so gespielt, als meine Tanks noch vorwiegend blau waren.

*

Sicht als Heiler(Priester/Druide)*
mit "kleinen" Tanks:
Tank rennt los und tankt so viele an, dass die DDs eine schlechte Chance haben Aggro zu ziehen. Tank bekommt Schaden. Ich darf heilen. Ich nutze teilweise sogar Fähigkeiten mit Abklingzeit. Action und Spass

mit "großen" Tanks:
Er rennt zur ersten Gruppe, er rennt zur zweiten Gruppe, ... er rennt zur n-ten Gruppe. DDs ziehen derweilen Aggro. Ich bin nur dazu da die Fehler der DDs auszugleichen.
oder
Er hält von allen Aggro und bekommt keinen Schaden. Ich gehe afk mit der Notiz: Bitte weckt mich, wenn Mobs mit AOE Schaden kommen, damit ich die Gruppe heilen kann.
-> finde ich beides nicht wirklich prickelnd. Hinzu kommt, dass es vollkommen egal ist ob ein DD verreckt oder nicht. -> Keine Verantwortung für die Grp. Langeweile

*

Sicht als DD*
mit "kleinen" Tanks:
Omen gibt Alarm! Omen gibt Alarm? Cool in WoW gibts ja sowas wie Aggro. Ich fange an meine Fähigkeiten zu lernen und Situationsentsprechend einzusetzen.

mit "großen" Tanks:
Auch cool. Ich muss mir in der Regel keine Sorgen um die Aggro machen. Eigentlich könnte ich auch /folgen auf den Tank setzen und permanent Tab + Lebende Bombe (oder anderes) 
drücken während ich Fernseh gucke und Frühstücke. Ich sollte mir so einen Wackelspecht kaufen und vor die Tastatur setzen.

mit "großen" DDs:
Insgesamt etwas deprimierend, da die Mobs so schnell umfallen, dass nur 1-2 Zauber durchkommen. Wollt ihr nicht zu dritt weiter spielen?
Insgesamt steigt der deutsche Penislängendurchschnitt von 15cm auf 15²cm. Achso die Dots kann ich auch von der Leiste nehmen.

mit "kleinen" DDs:
DDs können eigentlich nicht zu kleine für Heros sein. Selbst in komplett 78+ Blau schafft man seine 2k+ bzw noch mehr mit aoe, wenn die Mobs nicht sofort tot umfallen. 
Sollte es trotzdem dazu kommen, gleiche ich das aus und ausserdem: Hey ich mach mal wieder meine Dots in die Leiste.




*Fazit:*
Es kommt nicht auf die DPS der DDs an, es kommt nicht auf den Manahaushalt des Heilers an und es kommt nicht auf die HP des Tanks an, wenn man durch Heros rennt(Raids sind was anderes). Es zählt lediglich die Spielweise der Mitspieler. Von daher sage ich: Scheiss auf Recount, Scheiss auf GearScore. Ich war zum Anfang von WOTLK mit den guten Spielern der Gilde genauso schnell, wie heute mit den Bäm T9/10 Überpwnern.



PS: Das Thema musste noch mal rausgekramt werden, da ich heute wieder so nen Fall hatte.


----------



## mumba (9. September 2010)

Ich schau mir den GS zu Beginn an, ist einer unter 4k leave ich. Machen die über 4k zu wenig DPS leave ich auch. Bei HDR oder Grube leave ich profilaktisch und wenn der Heiler nach der ersten Gruppe lieber lootet als mein Tempo mitzugehn und mich zu heilen leave ich auch. Ich brauch teilweise 4-5 Anläufe bis ich eine Hero Ini beende. Warum? Weil ichs kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## failrage (9. September 2010)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich schau mir den GS zu Beginn an, ist einer unter 4k leave ich. Machen die über 4k zu wenig DPS leave ich auch. Bei HDR oder Grube leave ich profilaktisch und wenn der Heiler nach der ersten Gruppe lieber lootet als mein Tempo mitzugehn und mich zu heilen leave ich auch. Ich brauch teilweise 4-5 Anläufe bis ich eine Hero Ini beende. Warum? Weil ichs kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay, du brauchst also 4-5 Anläufe bis du deine 2 Frostmarken hast. Zwischendurch noch 15 Minuten Wartezeit wegen Cooldown. Also etwa 60 Minuten Wartezeit + X für die Instanz. Wenn du jetzt mit der ersten Gruppe mitgegangen wärst, bei der ein Spieler einen GS von 3500 hatte, also Itemlevel  ~200, wärst du seit ner halben Stunde fertig. Aber die halbe Stunde extra vorm Pc hocken lohnt sich total, weil alle in der Gruppe merken....das du plötzlich weg bist?

Ich meine grundsätzlich ist es mit völlig egal wie die Leute ihre Zeit wegwerfen. Mal sehen wie meine Logik jetzt geflamt wird.


----------



## Psalmensang (9. September 2010)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich schau mir den GS zu Beginn an, ist einer unter 4k leave ich. Machen die über 4k zu wenig DPS leave ich auch. Bei HDR oder Grube leave ich profilaktisch und wenn der Heiler nach der ersten Gruppe lieber lootet als mein Tempo mitzugehn und mich zu heilen leave ich auch. Ich brauch teilweise 4-5 Anläufe bis ich eine Hero Ini beende. Warum? Weil ichs kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bald ...


----------



## RedShirt (9. September 2010)

Hatte kürzlich als Gearstand ICC10-ICC25 DD einen relativ frischen 80er Tank.

War mal wieder schön, auf seine Aggro zu achten und gleichzeitig zu unterstützen, anstatt auf reine DPS (Zentimeter) reduziert zu werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich denselben Char als Tank spiele, störts mich 0 wenn 3 DDs in grün/blau dabei sind. Dauert der Bossfight halt statt 1,5 Min 2 Min. Wow.
Und man muß wieder auf n paar Kleinigkeiten schauen um den Heiler zu entlasten - overgeared langweilt sich auch der Heiler (der meist eh umspecct nach ner Weile wenn alle die Instanz weit outgearen).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (9. September 2010)

cazimir schrieb:


> Mit "großen" DDs:
> Anstürmen -> Mobs müssen auf min 50k Aggro angetankt werden, sonst -> DD hat aggro -> Abspotten -> Nächster hat Aggro -> wildes hin und her -> Irgendwann ist Gruppe tot -> Nächste Gruppe konnte noch nicht angetankt werden



Unsinn^^

Da sind die Mobs schon tot. Man ist so schnell overgeared in WotLk.
Wenn jemand aggro zieht - was willste machen? Dass schurkenhandel, Irreführung, Totstellen, Vanish und co. funktionieren und dass man das Ziel des Tanks hat wenn man ihn und dann auf "F" drückt
und dadurch zu größter wahrscheinlichkeit keine Aggro bekommt, das wissen nur noch wenige.
Freu ich mich auf Cata...


----------



## Knallkörper (9. September 2010)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich schau mir den GS zu Beginn an, ist einer unter 4k leave ich. Machen die über 4k zu wenig DPS leave ich auch. Bei HDR oder Grube leave ich profilaktisch und wenn der Heiler nach der ersten Gruppe lieber lootet als mein Tempo mitzugehn und mich zu heilen leave ich auch. Ich brauch teilweise 4-5 Anläufe bis ich eine Hero Ini beende. Warum? Weil ichs kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




...habe nur ich gerade Gewaltfantasien?!


----------



## RedShirt (9. September 2010)

@Knallkörper

Worüber?

Dein Zitat ist leer. Eventuell ist was in meinem Spamfilter hängengeblieben. 
Naja, stand sicher nichts von Gehalt drin.

Also immer ruhig bleiben =)


----------



## Amarylla (9. September 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> @Knallkörper
> 
> Worüber?
> 
> ...



He, du kannst Beiträge, in denen Schmarrn steht, in den Spamfilter hängen ? *pfeif* auch haben will :-)


----------



## Kultig (9. September 2010)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich schau mir den GS zu Beginn an, ist einer unter 4k leave ich. Machen die über 4k zu wenig DPS leave ich auch. Bei HDR oder Grube leave ich profilaktisch und wenn der Heiler nach der ersten Gruppe lieber lootet als mein Tempo mitzugehn und mich zu heilen leave ich auch. Ich brauch teilweise 4-5 Anläufe bis ich eine Hero Ini beende. Warum? Weil ichs kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gott sei dank werden sich solche player wie du mit cata selbstvernichten, weil sie, aufgrund absoluter kopfleere, an simplen sachen wie cc scheitern werden... Grüß mir Ebay Oo


----------



## RedShirt (9. September 2010)

Amarylla schrieb:


> He, du kannst Beiträge, in denen Schmarrn steht, in den Spamfilter hängen ? *pfeif* auch haben will :-)



Japp, Brainfilter. Dummes Geschwätz wird einfach ausgeblendet. ^^ solltes mal nachrüsten, spart ne Menge.

Aber viele Posts sind dann leer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. September 2010)

Mich interessieren in ner 5er Random nur 3 Dinge - der Tank (sofern ich das nich selbst bin), der Heiler (insbesondere wenn ich der Tank bin) und wie ich ordentlich Schaden fahre ohne dem Tank in die Quere zu kommen.
Mir is es ehrlich gesagt schnurz was die anderen DDs veranstalten. Die können von mir aus mit dem Tank Mob-Pingpong spielen oder auch gar keinen Schaden machen, solange die Bosse down gehen. Ob die Ini 10 Minuten oder 30 dauert, ist mir auch relativ gleich. Wenn die Erste 30 dauert mach ich halt keine Zweite mehr, und gut is. Was ich jedenfalls überhaupt nich ab kann, sind Leute die fragen ob jemand Recount hat. Das sind eh meist die auf Platz 3 oder 4.


----------



## Shadria (9. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> _"Sprecken ich nickt dein Sprach? Versteh was ich sagen so schwer?_"
> 
> Nein? Ok, ich verdeutliche meine Aussage noch einmal für die Königskinder ganz weit hinten im Bus. 5 Jahre Erfahrung, 2 Accounts bereits verkauft, aktuell 4 80er und 2 70+ Twinks.
> 
> ...



....ich würde mich ja gerne weiter mit dir geistig duellieren..... aber wie ich sehe bist du unbewaffnet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...irgendwie kannst oder willst du es nicht verstehen was ich meine..... na ja..... *tätschelt Butterfingers Kopf*....ich wünsch dir alles Gute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Topic: die ganzen verschiedenen Meinungen hier spiegeln sich genau in den Verhaltensweisen der Spieler wieder..... viele sind einfach "normal" (im Sinne von freundlich u. sozial).... ein paar einzelne gehen als Einzelkämpfer und Egoisten durchs (WoW-)Leben... welcher Weg der bessere ist, dazu hat jeder seine eigene Meinung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taiklos (9. September 2010)

is mir offenkundig relativ scheiß egal wie tanks oder die anderen dds aussehen.. nur die Heilung muss halt stimmen..

Da ich selbst in heros gelegentlich bei den 10-11k dps liege (hunter) is mir die dps der anderen scheiß egal und das equip des tanks auch da ich im normalfall totstellen fast auf cd nutze


----------



## Littletall (9. September 2010)

Ich mache momentan immer mit meinem Heiler die Random Hero für die beiden Frostmarken. Mich stört es nicht, wenn ein paar neu-equippte dabei sind, aber meistens werde ich zusammen mit 3 ebenfalls ICC-10/25 equippten Leuten in die Inze geworfen und nur einer fährt DPS unter dem Tank.

Ich selbst hab auch schon den Tank angewiesen, einfach loszulaufen, ich heile das schon. Ich hab aber noch nie gemeckert, dass es mir zu lahm geht, nur weil der Schaden der DDs mal nicht so hoch war wie sonst immer.

Im Großen und Ganzen wär es mir aber lieber, man würde eine herausfordernde Instanz machen und müsste alles aufbieten und sich dann auch über den Erfolg freuen als immer einen neuen Rekord auf seiner Uhr zu messen.


----------



## Demus (9. September 2010)

Ossine schrieb:


> Nein ich will das nicht gutheißen das die meisten so denken... aber mal im Ernst. Froh über ne gute Gruppe wo es schnell geht sind wir doch alle , oder?



Nein sind wir nicht, ich bin froh über ne Gruppe wo jeder seinen Job beherrscht. Ob dabei nun jeder 3.5k dps fährt oder nur 1.2k ist mir ziemlich egal - hauptsache der Boss liegt am Ende und wenn man bis dahin CC benutzen muss weil man nicht alles stupide wegbombt dann freu ich mich weil es dann nicht so langweilig ist. Ich spiel das Spiel ja um Spaß zu haben und nicht um mich zu hetzen wie blöde nur weil ich geil bin auf Marken, Equip und was-weiss-ich-noch. Wenn ich Stress will brauch ich net WoW zu spielen, da hab ich im Normalen-Leben (uh das böse Wort) schon genug von. 

Du willst es net gutheißen aber denkst genauso und vergisst dabei das DU auch mal angefangen hast und wahrscheinlich gab es da noch keine Möglichkeit einfach mal jemanden zu kicken. Was schade ist denn dann wäre es dir vielleicht auch das ein oder andere mal passiert und du würdest hier nicht das Forum mit geistigem Dünnsinn belasten sondern ein bisschen Verständnis zeigen für alle die Spieler die eben noch nicht voll episch, PdoK 25er hc und ICC equipt sind.


----------



## Delonglois (9. September 2010)

so lange der tank net frisch 80 ist und mir der heiler ab und an nen heal rein drückt, sind mir die andere dds egal, mein schaden reicht dafür weit mehr als einmal für den gesamtschaden. 

Wenn ich da an start hero zeiten denke, da haben auch 1-2k gereicht und man ist locker durchgekommen, entscheidender war damals eher wie schwach der tank bzw fit der heiler war.


----------



## Potpotom (9. September 2010)

Demus schrieb:


> Nein sind wir nicht, ich bin froh über ne Gruppe wo jeder seinen Job beherrscht. Ob dabei nun jeder 3.5k dps fährt oder nur 1.2k ist mir ziemlich egal.


Ein 80er DD mit 1,2k Schadensausstoss beherrscht seinen Job aber nicht. Wenn ein Heiler nur 1,2k Heilausstoss hat oder der Tank nur wenig Aggro aufbaut... werden sie gekickt, wieso sollte das bei einem DD anders sein? Soll er lernen wie sich seine Klasse spielt - so schwer isses ja nicht.

Ein DD soll Schaden machen... mehr wie der Tank, ist nunmal sein Job.


----------



## IkilledKenny (9. September 2010)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich schau mir den GS zu Beginn an, ist einer unter 4k leave ich. Machen die über 4k zu wenig DPS leave ich auch. Bei HDR oder Grube leave ich profilaktisch und wenn der Heiler nach der ersten Gruppe lieber lootet als mein Tempo mitzugehn und mich zu heilen leave ich auch. Ich brauch teilweise 4-5 Anläufe bis ich eine Hero Ini beende. Warum? Weil ichs kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich kann dort eindeutig Sarkasmus erkennen. Oder etwa doch nicht? :O


----------



## Demus (9. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ein 80er DD mit 1,2k Schadensausstoss beherrscht seinen Job aber nicht. Wenn ein Heiler nur 1,2k Heilausstoss hat oder der Tank nur wenig Aggro aufbaut... werden sie gekickt, wieso sollte das bei einem DD anders sein? Soll er lernen wie sich seine Klasse spielt - so schwer isses ja nicht.
> 
> Ein DD soll Schaden machen... mehr wie der Tank, ist nunmal sein Job.



Was willst du aber erwarten...wenn man frisch 80 ist hat man vielleicht noch nicht sein Hitcap erreicht und dann kann es schonmal passieren das man auch mal weniger Schaden macht als der Tank. Wenn Tank nicht so gut Aggro aufbauen kann und er Heiler noch net so superviel raushaut dann muss man halt als DD ein bisschen aufs Omen achten oder als Tank halt nicht den halben Raum pullen.


----------



## Sacrilege (9. September 2010)

Ich gehe schon lange keine Hero Inis mehr, weil Marken hat man eh soviele daß man damit die Mobs totschmeissen könnte^^ Wenn ich mal mit nem Twink reingehe, ist mir das ziemlich egal ob ich für die Ini nun 15min oder 30min brauche, wobei mir die 15min Version natürlich lieber ist :-) So prickelnd sind die Inis nun nicht, daß ich mich da ewig drin aufhalten will.

Ich bin auch keiner von denen die gleich aus irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen Gründen (zuwenig DPS von DDs, zuwenig Tank Life, usw.) leaven. Ich bin nur letztens in BU geleaved, als der Tank bei jeder Mob Gruppe eine 1-minütige Pause eingelegt hat um jeden Mob zu markieren. Sowas tue ich mir nicht an, vorallem nicht in BU, will da drin ja ned übernachten oO


----------



## Conquer1984 (9. September 2010)

Ihr über aus großen Pro Gamer wenn ihr doch nicht mit den "lowies" mit gehen wollt / mitnehmen wollt,
dann verlasst doch einfach die grp / raid und lebt in eurer eigen für euch erschaffene Welt. 
Es zwingt euch keiner mit den Leuten mit zu gehen. Ich selbst spiele einen gut equipten Schurken und 
gehe auch mit lowies in inis oder raiden um sie zu verbessern. 
Aber das ist die Mentalität der heutigen WoW spieler sieht man leider zu oft rein in die ini und wieder raus.


----------



## Baltusrol (9. September 2010)

Moin,

endlich mal einer der es wagt dem aktuellen System ne gewisse Sympathie entgegen zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, seien wir ehrlich. Das tägliche Farmen der Frost-Marken ist nicht gerade spannend. 
Die meisten Instanzen kennt man auswendig und wenn tatsächlich mal was gesagt wird ist es "guten Morgen" oder kkthxbb" oder ähnliches.

Das gilt i.d.R. auch für die Weekly´s wenn es hier nicht gerade nach ICC geht. Für PDK sind die Leute schon mal wählerischer aber im Grunde ist auch dies Hallenhalma...maximal.

Ich versorge mit meinem DK Tank auch meine Twinks mit Marken bzw. Erbstücken oder wandle Marken in Edelsteine um. Als Juwelier macht dies für mich auch Sinn und einen netten Nebenverdienst.
Mein Bedarf and Marken ist diesbezüglich also nahezu unersättlich.

Natürlich ist es schön wenn man eine Gruppe findet, ich gehe viel RND oder mit Kollegen aus der Gilde, die DPS-technisch auf der Höhe ist - schön ist es auch wenn der Heal top ist aber dank Eigenheilung
ist dies eher sekundär. Auch tanke ich zu 99% in nur halben Deff-Equipment als DW Frost mit DMG Skillung und fahre als Tank auch so selbst  meine 3-5K DPS, am Trash natürlich teils deutlich mehr.

Lustig wirds eigentlich nur wenn DD´s jammern das sie keinen Schaden machen können weil ihnen der böse Tank die Mobs schon allein zu schnell umhaut. Wenn man dann auch noch 1-2 277er Leute dabei
hat die mit +9K DPS im Schnitt durch die Ini jagen wird das Ganze noch zusätzlich trivialisiert.

Von mir aus könnte ich auch gerne jeden Morgen meine 2 Frostmarken auch so im Briefkasten finden - das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht. Einzig ICC und Halion sind Instanzen wo es "wirklich" mal zur Sache geht.

Ich finde auch das der Dungeonfinder - Tool eine der besten Neuerungen in WoW ist - und das seit langem!!, auch wenn man so mit vielen Leuten in Instanzen geht die man unter normalen Umständen nicht unbedingt einladen würde.

Sicher, der Content ist ausgelutscht und so richtig viel Freude kommt selten auf - aber dann kann man ja auch noch eben schnell nen Twink hochziehen oder seine Zeit anderweitig verwenden.

Btw...früher war alles besser....Da ich aktuell nen Bärchen level kann ich mich an keine Instanz erinnern in der nicht gnadenlos gebombt wurde - egal oder man nun durch die Todesmienen, Verlies, Stratholme oder Blutkessel rennt. Eine beliebige Art und Anwendung von CC ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.

Wenn ich höre das es früher doch alles so viel schöner etc. war...kann sich denn keiner mehr an Kara Speedruns etc erinnern - der Content war doch auch damals schon trivial mit steigendem Equipment und sebst Naxx hat am Anfang dazu geführt das man den Friedhof bestens kannte und quasi blind wieder in die Instanz zurück fliegen konnte.

Wenn Cata wieder etwas schwerer wird und man sich Anfangs wieder richtig reinknien muss - fein. Das wird sicher nur für den Anfang gelten. Danach wird es wieder wie heute werden.

Cheers


----------



## IkilledKenny (9. September 2010)

Baltusrol schrieb:


> Wenn ich höre das es früher doch alles so viel schöner etc. war...kann sich denn keiner mehr an Kara Speedruns etc erinnern - der Content war doch auch damals schon trivial mit steigendem Equipment und sebst Naxx hat am Anfang dazu geführt das man den Friedhof bestens kannte und quasi blind wieder in die Instanz zurück fliegen konnte.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Klar gabs Kara Speedruns aber dafür brauchte man SSC, FdS, BT Equip, und um das zu bekommen musste man erstmal mit einem normalen Kara run beginnen


----------



## reappy (9. September 2010)

Ich denke mal das keiner bestreitet das er gern schnell durch ist.

Vielmehr liegt es oft am verhalten der Spieler.
Wenn leute hinausgevoted werden weil sie nur 2,5k gs haben. Oder wenn man sie beschimpft oder auslacht weil sie halt mehr blau als violett gekleidet sind, dann ist der Punkt erreicht wo viele in den Foren jammern, und dies auch durchaus gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Erital (9. September 2010)

Moin.

Also generell kann ich nichts schlechtes an den Typen sehen, die auf dem eigenen Server nach Gruppen ihres "Kalibers" suchen. Wenn sie keine Lust haben länger als nötig zu brauchen... bitte, immerhin öffnen sie ja die Gruppe.

Anders verhält sich die ganze Nummer meines Erachtens nach wenn solche Individuen sich in des sng-tool einklinken. "WoW ist wie eine Schachtel Pralinen - man weiß nie was man bekommt" - um mal einen berühmten Spieler zu zitieren. Soll heißen: In Gruppen die sich über das Tool zusammengefunden haben stören eben diese "R0xx0r", da grad hier zu viele unterschiedliche Leute, bzw. equip-stände aufeinander prallen.

Ich sehe da einige, wenn auch schwache, parallelen zu den "guten alten Zeiten". Wenn wir uns mühsam eine Gruppe für UBRS zusammen suchten und noch ein Magier fehlte, dann musste es eben auch ein Magier sein. Hexer oder Dudus die meckerten warum sie nicht mit dürften wurden auch nur mit einem Handwink abgetan. Und warum? Weil es unsere Gruppe war und wir der Meinung waren dass wir den Magier brauchten. punkt.
Wer sich beschwert, dass er ja nie mitgenommen wird bei einer "imba-gruppe", der soll dann doch bitte selber suchen und sich eine Gruppe aufmachen mit Leuten die er selber gern hätt. Aber halt... Wenn sich denn nun ein Spieler mit einem PS von 6k meldet und man ihn dann der GRuppe verweist, wäre man dann nicht selber genau der Arsch, den man tadelt? Oder ist das dann auf einmal okay...?

Fazit: Das Handeln dieser Art ist meiner Meinung nach legitim, wer jedoch nur meckert soll es bitte besser machen.

Ps. Aber bittebittebittebitte hört doch mal auf mit eurer verkackten Gruppensuche den /2 vollzuspammen... dafür gibts den sng-channel.

So long... Erital


----------



## Shaila (9. September 2010)

Ich mag es wenn ich einen Tank mit 64.000 Leben da stehen habe und gute DD's die 4K DPS aufwärts machen. Klar mag ich es, wer sollte es nicht mögen ? Wieso sollte es einen guten Grund geben es nicht zu mögen ?

Die Frage ob ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanz mag, ist wieder eine Andere.


----------



## Renox110 (9. September 2010)

Alles mit "Erz" am Anfang ist scheiße und wird auch nie umgesetzt.


----------



## hexxhexx (9. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ein 80er DD mit 1,2k Schadensausstoss beherrscht seinen Job aber nicht. Wenn ein Heiler nur 1,2k Heilausstoss hat oder der Tank nur wenig Aggro aufbaut... werden sie gekickt, wieso sollte das bei einem DD anders sein? Soll er lernen wie sich seine Klasse spielt - so schwer isses ja nicht.



Da ich überzeugt bin, dass man sich immer zweimal sieht, gibt es eine nette Variante:
Ich habe einen Main oder Twink der gleichen Klasse und Frage ihn einfach, wie er spielt, oder schau mir die Spells (per Recount) oder die Skillung an.
Ich frage, ob er Zeit hat und gebe ihm evtl. einfache aber wirksame Tipps.
Ein DD kann den Schaden deutlich steigern, ein Tank besser Tanken und ein Heiler besser heilen, wenn man sich hilft.
Jemand, der heute so spielt, wie er gestern gespielt hat, wird auch Morgen so spielen, wie er es heute schon macht.

80er INIs sind zum lernen, equippen und Marken sammeln; geben wir allen frischen 80ern die Chance!


----------



## Ragnaz (9. September 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Alles mit "Erz" am Anfang ist scheiße und wird auch nie umgesetzt.




falscher Fred? xD 

BTT: klar is es cool wenn man viel schaden dabei hat aber is auch net schlimm wenn mal weniger vorhanden is
PS: warum grabt ihr eigentlich so nen alten Thread wieder aus o.O


----------



## Fedaykin (9. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Wenn ich Tank und die Mobs fallen ned um, weil lauter DD-Luschen in der Grp sind, leave ich einfach. Ich sehs nicht ein, dass DDs, deren einzige Aufgabe es ist Schaden zu machen, mit 1.5k dps oder weniger durch HCs gimpen. Ich hab atm nen 72er Hunter-Twink, mit grünem Guffelgear, der macht schon 1.7k - 1.8k. Ich versteh einfach ned, wie Leute auf 80 so abkacken können. Ich tu mir das jedenfalls nicht an und ob da jemand ein Problem damit hat, ist mir scheiss egal.



So du kleiner Vogel.

1. Wenn dir sämtliche Antworten auf deinen Post, die deine Meinung nicht bestätigen, nicht tolerieren oder kommentieren möchtest, solltest du dir überlegen nicht! in einem Forum zu posten. Kommunikation ist eine schwierige Angelegenheit und nicht jedermann zugänglich. Dir nicht.

2. Ich freue mich inständig auf den Augenblick der dein Tod sein wird. Cataclysm. Denn dann ist es vorbei mit deiner Einstellung und deiner Spielweise. Endlich. Und wir sind wieder einen Spaten los.

3. Danke

4. Nein du sprichst kein chinesisch, manchmal wünscht man es sich aber...


----------



## wertzû (9. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Klar gabs Kara Speedruns aber dafür brauchte man SSC, FdS, BT Equip, und um das zu bekommen musste man erstmal mit einem normalen Kara run beginnen



nicht ganz, man konnte schon mit heroes kara durchrushen, man brauchte nur genug marken für die bt gleichgestellten teile


----------



## -t3xX- (9. September 2010)

Also ich muss sagen zu Naxx zeiten wurden auch blau equipte mitgenommen und es hat auch alles super geklappt wenn man miteinander gesprochen hat.
WoW ist schon kein spiel mehr es ist wie realität bist du nicht gut genug bleibste auf der ersatzbank und kannst dich nie verbessern da dir eh
niemand die chance gibt dich zu beweisen.

BTW: Spiel auch siet classic zeiten und so schlimm wie jetzt war es noch nie. Das ganze gerde von wegen GS xy
 	und mindestens Dps von xy ist einfach nur traurig...


----------



## Pit99 (9. September 2010)

also jungs und mädels der thread is von vor einem jahr ... 3,5k dps  zu machen sind  eig auch kein problem mehr  mit nem frischen 80er sofern man davor nonhero inis sich eq geholt hat  und man kommt jetz schnell an gear durch inis  und  acc items  crafting   wovon man früher nur geträumt hat. Man sollte auch mal  anders denken und überlegen warum man keinen dmg fährt - ich hab magier erlebt die nur mit zauberstab ballern oder nur mit arkanen geschossen - da brauht man sich nicht wundern wenn nix geht - man sollte seine klasse auch verstehn die man spielt.


----------



## teiti81 (9. September 2010)

@ TE: Aber das wichtigste vergessen diese leute die immer schreien ab so und soviel dps, wie habt ihr denn damals angefangen wo ihr frisch 60, 70 oder gar 80 wart. und wegen der sache mit heros bzw naxx equipen, wer geht denn heut zutage noch die " alten " schlachtzüge, wenn man fragt heißt es was willsten da, hol dir marken und dann ab icc.
Außerdem läst die qualität der dps suchtigen läute rapide nach, tank frisch 80, hat alle hände voll zutun die gegner beisich zu halten und was machen die imba dds, pullen noch 2 gruppen dazu, und wundern sich wenn sie reinholzen, als wenn es kein morgen gäbe das sie dann tanken...... ich könnte hier noch soviele beispiele anführen aber das würde den rahmen sprengen^^


----------



## Honores (9. September 2010)

Moinsen,


hab mir jetzt nicht jeden Beitrag durchgelesen, eiegntlich nur den Eröffnungspost und die Antwortmöglichkeiten zur Umfrage, aber die haben mir schon gereicht.
Mir ist es Jacke wie Hose wieviel DPS die DDs in ner ini fahren, Hauptsache am Ende liegt der Boss und ich hab meine Marken in der Tasche. Und wenn die Ini ne Stunde dauert ists mir auch Hupe. Bei Heros zur BC Zeit war das je nach Gear Standart und von so Inis wie BRD und Co will ich erst gar nicht anfangen (auch wenn ich erst kurz vor BC angenfangen habe)
Zum Wesentlichen: Frisch 80er haben in Heros genau so wenig verloren wie zur BC Zeit frische 70er in Heros. Das Problem, dass man dann in den Inis Leute stehen hat die selbst der Heiler im Schaden überholen könnte wenn er das wollte, kommt dadurch das man keine Konkreten anforderungen mehr hat. Es ist nur noch erforderlich ein Gear, das Theoretisch reichen würde für die Ini in der Tasche zu haben.

Beispiel wotlk:
Ich hab nur grün/blaue sachen an wovon grün überwiegt, habe aber in meinen Taschen was weiß ich was für sachen die ich mir i-wo zusammen gekratzt habe. (Sagen wir einfach mal das man viele BG´s macht und sich darüber Gladi sachen geholt hat) Aufgrund der Tatsache das die Sachen die ich in der Tasche habe reichen würden um die Anforderung des Equipts zu entsprechen, kann ich in eine Hero Ini, auch wenn das Gear das ich trage eigentlich gerade so reicht um von nem Questmob nicht beim 7 Schlag getötet zu werden (krass übertrieben gesagt)


Beispiel BC:
Um überhaupt in eine Hero Ini zu kommen brauche ich den Entsprechenden Schlüssel den ich mir NUR über Ruf bei der Entsprechenden Fraktion kaufen kann (war mal Respektvoll oder Ehrfürchtig und wurde runter gesetzt auf Wohlwollend). Da war also überhaupt schonmal die Vorraussetzung in ner Hero zu dürfen, das ich mir über Normale Inis den Ruf bei der entsprechenden Fraktion geholt hatte und durch diese Inis schonmal eine Grundlage geschaffen habe. Somit hatte man sein Equip auf Blau hoch gepusht, konnte sich hier und da noch ein paar nette Sachen bauen lassen und schon war das mit den Heros kein Problem mehr.

Im Gegensatz zu heute, war es unabdingbar das in Mobgruppen CC eingesetzt wurde, schon allein weil Mobgrupen < 4 mobs schon kaum noch tankbar waren (Druiden konnten max. 3 Mobs und Krieger max. 4 Mobs an sich binden, nur Palas konnten mehr nehmen) Resultat: Tank hat weniger Schaden gefressen (für "frische" Tanks seh angenehm) und der Heiler musste weniger heilen (Ist nicht ins schwitzen gekommen das der Tank ihm jeden augenblick umkippen konnte) und die braven DDs haben sich mit ihrem Focus dmg vergnügt. Jetzt, und da kann mir glaub ich keiner widersprechen, ist es so das selbst wenn der Tank gerade erst sein Lvl up hatte und in ner hero steht alles gepullt wird und dann BOMBEN (für mich eins der Unwörter des Jahres nur knapp unter Gearscore)
Da Blizz keine wirkliche Hürde vor die Hero inis gesetzt hat, denken sich natrülich einige "warum sollte ich normale inis gehen und mich mit blauen sachen zufrieden geben wenn ich doch direkt Äpixx (ja ich weiß wird Epics geschrieben aber egal) haben kann" Wodurch low dps in den Heros zu stande kommt. Wenn man erstmal normale inis abfarmen würde (gibt via random anmeldung ja auch 2 Marken) wäre das aus der Welt geschafft und die DDs stünden da wo sie hin gehören, im dmg-meter VOR dem Tank.

Aber um zur Frage zurück zu kommen. Mir ists Hupe ob ich nu in 20 min durch bin oder 60min brauche, hauptsache die ini ist geschafft. Ich kenne da wesentlich schlimmere Ini Zeiten, dass ist ja bei vielen nicht mehr der Fall, aber das wird sich mit Cata dann auch hoffentlich wieder ändern, momentan sieht ja alles danach aus und ich mache mir dann ne Strichliste und gucke in den Rnd Inis wie wer wo failed bei CC, Focus Dmg und co.

So long


----------



## -t3xX- (9. September 2010)

Ich weis noch damals war ich mit meinem 70ger schamanen (heal) Kara gewesen mit grün/blauen equip.
Die leute im raid waren sehr freundlich aber hatten kleine bedenken ob wir das schaffen zu 2 zu heilen.
Damals war naxx mit 2 heiler schon bissel knifflig.
(andere heiler war pala ganz gut equipt)
Wir legten also los und habe naxx komplett gecleart und ich bekam an diesem tag auch gleich mal 4 epics *freu*
Ich habe auch viele lobe bekommen für mein heilen obwohl ich so schlecht equipt war. Sowas wird heutzutage nicht 
mehr angesehen da wird nur noch auf GS und dps geachtet skill ist nebensächlich!!

Denkt mal drüber nach wenn ihr mal wieder ein raid aufmacht , niemand würde mit T10 geboren!

PS= Über ein epic hat man sich damals ein keks gefreut^^

MFG -t3xX-


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2010)

Mag schlechte Gruppen, am meisten in Low inis, dann wirds wenigstens nicht langweilig. Ätzend wirds wenn solche 0185 Penner nach jedem Wipe leaven und 30 Min warten statt 2 min wieder in die Ini zu laufen. Naja, liegt wohl daran das sie oft den Weg nicht finden *hust BRD*


----------



## Kovacs (9. September 2010)

na da bin ich wirklich auf cata gespannt, WENN dort wirklich wieder z.B. cc zum Handwerkszeug gehören sollte. Nicht das ein CC zu setzen so schwierig ist, aber erklär mal dem Schurken / Magier / wem auch immer, dass es jetzt seine Aufgabe ist (z.B. wie die Mages in ZA) garkeinen Dämätsch zu machen, sondern lediglich den einen Mob zu kontrollieren.

Das wahrscheinlichste ist, dass die Klasse nach dem 2. oder 3. Boss gekickt wird "lol kick mal einer den mage, der macht nur 5k dps, das mach ich ja mit meinem 74er in gammel-grün equip lolrofl"

Weil ... man will ja schnell durch

Mir ist JEDER 1k DPS und vor mir aus in T11 rumlaufender netter Typ lieber, als alle rofllolgogogichpullgleichmalalles roxxors. Wer hack´n´slay will ... d3 kommt ja bald


----------



## Rolandos (9. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ein 80er DD mit 1,2k Schadensausstoss beherrscht seinen Job aber nicht. Wenn ein Heiler nur 1,2k Heilausstoss hat oder der Tank nur wenig Aggro aufbaut... werden sie gekickt, wieso sollte das bei einem DD anders sein? Soll er lernen wie sich seine Klasse spielt - so schwer isses ja nicht.
> 
> Ein DD soll Schaden machen... mehr wie der Tank, ist nunmal sein Job.



Wieder ein armer Post

Natürlich beherrschen die Spieler nicht ihre Aufgabe.

Und du beherrscht nicht die einfachsten Regeln des Zusammenspieles.


----------



## pwnytaure (9. September 2010)

Drauf geschissen ob jemand 3,5k dps fährt oder net wenn der jenige mit dem dungeonfinder reinkommt dann reicht sein gear volkommen aus, wenn er trozdem keinen schaden macht hilft man ihm eben...sprach die eule Mit dem Kingslayer über dem namen die nicht unter 8k fährt...

Ach und der Vorposter hat recht punkt aus.

Mal ehrlich was meint der TE?

Und leute aus der Lootini ak zu kicken is schwachsinn---> KEIN ENRAGE TIMER! und da emalon sowieso nie gemacht wird ises eh egal da er der einzige boss is woh n bissl was rüberkommen muss gegen den Bummdiener. Wenn man an Toravon und Koravon failt ...tja dann is entweder der tank , der heiler , beide, oder das movement schuld (kora), Tora is ja eh noch leichter.


----------



## Mobmap (9. September 2010)

Also ich hab gerne dds die 2,5k dps oder mehr machen aber mehr muss nicht sein. 
aber es bringt doch spaß wenn man 2 waffenkrieger(wobei es auch jede andere klasse sein kann) dabei hat die jeweils 10k dps machen( hatte ich neulich in oculus).
Ich bin dktank/dd und habe 45k hp bzw mache 4k dps und freue mich wenn ich oben bei recount bin, aber solange die andere nicht unter 1kdps machen ist es mir ziemlich egal.
Da ich auch 3 frische 80er habe mit den ich "nur" 2k Dps mache denke ich mir das der andere vllt auch nur ein twink ist und noch equip brauch.... daher einfach locker und offen sein solange er sich mühe gibt, auch wenn er mal bei 1500dps festhängt^^
ausnahme ist natürlich icc oder pdk da haben solche unter 2k dps gurken nichts zu suchen !!(meine Meinung)
mfg


----------



## Muuhkuhh (9. September 2010)

is mir eigentlich egal.

es kommt auch des öfteren vor das ich als druiden tank overall und bossdmg ganz oben bin..
heros sind da um sich zu equippen und marken zu leechen... solang die leute nicht nackt sind is mir alles recht


----------



## RedShirt (9. September 2010)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Drauf geschissen ob jemand 3,5k dps fährt oder net wenn der jenige mit dem dungeonfinder reinkommt dann reicht sein gear volkommen aus, wenn er trozdem keinen schaden macht hilft man ihm eben...sprach die eule Mit dem Kingslayer über dem namen die nicht unter 8k fährt...



2x Selbstlob =)

Eule: bäm Sternenregen+Hurrikan ^^ 

Glaub da kommt beim Bomben keiner hinterher, 2x Spells zum Preis von einem.



pwnytaure schrieb:


> Und leute aus der Lootini ak zu kicken is schwachsinn---> KEIN ENRAGE TIMER!



Nicht ganz. Beim Tora werden die Frostschäden nach dem Flächen AOE immer heftiger, das heilst Du nach gewisser Zeit nicht mehr weg. Insofern -> Enragetimer.

Ansonsten  geb ich Dir aber recht, AK sollte man jeden mitnehmen - sind eigentlich immer genug Leute overgeared dabei, die das kompensieren.


----------



## Deasaster (9. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> _"Sprecken ich nickt dein Sprach? Versteh was ich sagen so schwer?_"
> 
> Nein? Ok, ich verdeutliche meine Aussage noch einmal für die Königskinder ganz weit hinten im Bus. 5 Jahre Erfahrung, 2 Accounts bereits verkauft, aktuell 4 80er und 2 70+ Twinks.
> 
> ...




Wenn Dir die Meinung anderer am Arsch vorbeigeht, dann behalte Deine Meinung auch für Dich und müll das Forum nicht voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sacrilege (9. September 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ansonsten geb ich Dir aber recht, AK sollte man jeden mitnehmen - sind eigentlich immer genug Leute overgeared dabei, die das kompensieren.



Das unterschreibe ich so nicht. Wenn jemand halbwegs anständig equipt und gesockelt/vz ist, dann ok. Aber, einen frischen grün/blauen 80er durch AK durchziehen finde ich nicht ok. Der hat da drin schlicht und ergreifend nichts verloren und soll sich erstmal (wenigstens halbwegs) anständiges Equip besorgen.

Oder findest du es toll wenn du zB bereits 3 T10 Teile hast und dann würfelt dir so ein grün/blauer Gimp das Teil weg daß du für den 4er Bonus brauchst?

Es sollte schon gewisse Grenzen geben wen man mitnimmt.


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. September 2010)

Ossine schrieb:


> Wer behauptet die Daily Hero nicht gerne in 20min fertig zuhaben ist nicht ehrlich zu sich selbst.



schön, das du in der Lage bist, über deinen (sorry aber doch sehr begrenzten) Tellerrand zu schaun.

Es soll doch glatt Leute geben, die nicht in die Heros gehen, weil sie ma-eben-die-2-frost-abgreifen-wollen und die es ankotzt, das sie dafür 4 totale kacknoobs durch die ini schleifen müssen.
Mir z.B. machen die heros noch Spaß, naja - wenn sie nicht gerade in 20 Minuten durchgerusht werden, weil der Tank mit 9500GS eh alles alleine macht.


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. September 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Oder findest du es toll wenn du zB bereits 3 T10 Teile hast und dann würfelt dir so ein grün/blauer Gimp das Teil weg daß du für den 4er Bonus brauchst?



Hast du mehr Recht auf das Equipp, weil du schon 3 Teile hast, er aber keins? 
Oder anders gefragt: gibt's jemand, dem du was gönnst, ausser dir selbst?

Hass, Missgunst, Neid und Gier. Die Wow-community in 4 Worten zusammengefasst


----------



## Sacrilege (9. September 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Hast du mehr Recht auf das Equipp, weil du schon 3 Teile hast, er aber keins?
> Oder anders gefragt: gibt's jemand, dem du was gönnst, ausser dir selbst?
> 
> Hass, Missgunst, Neid und Gier. Die Wow-community in 4 Worten zusammengefasst



Das hat nichts mit Missgunst, Neid, oder sonstwas zu tun, sondern hierbei geht es um's Prinzip.

Der Dungeon Finder lässt dich auch nicht in jede Hero Ini rein, wenn dein Equipment gewisse Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllt. Aber so jemanden willst du durch AK ziehen und ihm die Teile in den A... schieben , so wie's die Wotlk Generation heutzutage gewohnt ist.

Ja ne ist klar *lol*


----------



## Potpotom (9. September 2010)

Demus schrieb:


> Was willst du aber erwarten...wenn man frisch 80 ist hat man vielleicht noch nicht sein Hitcap erreicht und dann kann es schonmal passieren das man auch mal weniger Schaden macht als der Tank. Wenn Tank nicht so gut Aggro aufbauen kann und er Heiler noch net so superviel raushaut dann muss man halt als DD ein bisschen aufs Omen achten oder als Tank halt nicht den halben Raum pullen.


Tut mir leid.. aber wenn man sein hit cap noch nicht erreicht hat, dann hat man in einer hc-ini auch nichts verloren. Gilt ja auch für Tanks die nicht kritimmun sind oder?



hexxhexx schrieb:


> Da ich überzeugt bin, dass man sich immer zweimal sieht, gibt es eine nette Variante:
> Ich habe einen Main oder Twink der gleichen Klasse und Frage ihn einfach, wie er spielt, oder schau mir die Spells (per Recount) oder die Skillung an.
> Ich frage, ob er Zeit hat und gebe ihm evtl. einfache aber wirksame Tipps.
> Ein DD kann den Schaden deutlich steigern, ein Tank besser Tanken und ein Heiler besser heilen, wenn man sich hilft.
> ...


Das ehrt dich... wirklich. Ich bin gerne bereit den ein oder anderen zu unterstützen, Tipps oder Vorschläge zu geben... er muss nur fragen. 



Rolandos schrieb:


> Wieder ein armer Post
> 
> Natürlich beherrschen die Spieler nicht ihre Aufgabe.
> 
> Und du beherrscht nicht die einfachsten Regeln des Zusammenspieles.


Kennen wir uns? Ich denke nicht!

Ein DD der sich mit Gummeleqip ohne Schaden einer hc-ini anschliesst... der sollte sich bezüglich des Zusammenspiels mal fragen, ob er das überhaupt kann! Zusammenspiel heisst nicht, einen durch ne Ini zu ziehen. -.-


----------



## Totebone (9. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> _"Sprecken ich nickt dein Sprach? Versteh was ich sagen so schwer?_"
> 
> Nein? Ok, ich verdeutliche meine Aussage noch einmal für die Königskinder ganz weit hinten im Bus. 5 Jahre Erfahrung, 2 Accounts bereits verkauft, aktuell 4 80er und 2 70+ Twinks.
> 
> ...



fail.... wenns dir scheis egal wär würdest du nich antworten


----------



## Sikes (9. September 2010)

Seit meinem Comment nur überflogen und gedacht: "WTF!" Was hier alles für sachen stehn... angefangen von "Ein frisch 80er der nur 1.5k dps fährt beherrscht seine Klasse nicht" Ein FRISCHER 80er wird kaum Levelgear, die Schulterenchants oder vll auch die Kopfverzauberungen haben. Ganz zu beginn von WotLK haben die meisten so zwischen 1k - 2k gemacht... je nach Klasse und Erfahrung. Hatte zwar auch Retris oder Hunter in Turm HC mit 500 - 800 DPS... Mein Warri Tank machte zum Beispiel auch nur so 700 - 800 DPS... reichte vollkommen aus mit Leuten die den selben Equipstand hatten :> Mit dem gleichen Warri konnte ich damals auch Gundrak gehen mit einer Highend Gilde auf unserem Server, welche halt schon komplett Naxx 25er equipt waren, unter anderem eine Eule mit 6k DPS. Im Prinzip ist es die gleiche Diskussion wie bei den Tanks... kann man mit 19k HP unbuffed PDC HC tanken? Ist es möglich mit einem GS von 4.4k die ersten 4 Bosse aus ICC 25 zu machen (mit 5% Buff)? Ja es geht alles, sogar ziemlich locker wenn man sich Zeit nimmt und einfach spielt ohne sich runterzumachen und sich schlecht fühlen muss weshalb man nicht schon 5 Jahre WoW erfahrung gesammelt hat. Jeder der es nötig hat andere runterzumachen deswegen tut dies aus Neid oder mangelndem selbstvertrauen. Ich für meinen Teil hab ohne viel Stress und stets mit Leuten die auch ohne Stress spielen 10/12 in ICC25 down und auch RS 25 ist clear... und das mit einem 5.8k gs Rogue der keine 10k DPS bei Saurfang gemacht hat... ohne Buff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, habt euch lieb oder flamet euch selber... kann ja nicht angehn das man sein unvermögen im Spiel andern unter die Nase reiben will... 

MfG Sikes


----------



## Rudi TD (9. September 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> nicht ganz, man konnte schon mit heroes kara durchrushen, man brauchte nur genug marken für die bt gleichgestellten teile



"Nur"?

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass die ganzen guten Teile ~200 Marken gekostet haben, und die heros wurden damals noch nicht so gandenlos abgefarmt. 2 Stunden für eine Hero war da locker drin.
Zumal die richtig guten Markenitems sowieso erst mit 2.4 ins Spiel kamen.


----------



## Izara (10. September 2010)

Ossine schrieb:


> Hallo zusammnen,
> 
> finde es toll das alle über die dps geilen im Wow sprechen.
> Nun will ich mal als einer derjenigen Schreiben die dazu stehen.
> ...



nö. ich steh dazu, dass mir instanzen *nur* deswegen spaß machen, weil ich gern drin bin und mit einer bunt zusammengewürfelten gruppe bosse lege, nebenbei nette menschen kennenlerne (mal von den dps-geilen assis abgesehen, die kick ich als tank und heal instant) und spaß im gruppenchannel habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja ohne witz, ist mein völliger ernst.


heute erst wieder lustige erlebnisse gehabt. hexe (main) braucht eh keine marken mehr - auch nicht für das billigsaronit, also auf dk-tank geloggt und zack: HdR hero. denk ich nur "naja.. jetzt haste ja viel life, icc haste auch schon getankt, wird schon".. BIS der erste dd "GOGO, in 30 min raid" schrieb und der heal gleich hinterher. gruppe verlassen. wen jucken die 30 min wartezeit, wenn man ja eh noch 3 twinks durch inis zergen muss?

also auf den kleinen pala heal geloggt, der hat grad mal 1 t9 teil also braucht er verzweifelt marken. als heal/dd angemeldet und schon kam der procc. öh, was? schon wieder HdR? blizzard wollte mich sicher verarschen. nun gut, dachte ich, machste halt mal. der tank hat in bärengestalt 69k life, nur ein stoffi dabei, wird schon gut gehn. der nette tank hat mich zwar nie reggen lassen, aber er hat auf jeden noch so blöden dd gut aufgepasst, keine aggro pullen lassen und nach gefühlten 10 min (klar, gings länger, war aber sehr locker die gruppe und hat mich gut unterstützt) war die ini vorbei.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach dem erfolgsrun war ich etwas selbstbewusster (war meine 4. hero ini als heal XD ) und hab mich erneut angemeldet. ne stunde hatte ich noch bis zum icc-raid mit dem main zeit, also auf: marken farmen. eine ini geht ja.. es proccte grube von saron. gott sei dank, war mein freund als tank dabei, sodass wir uns auch über 2 m abstand im zimmer gut absprechen konnten. die dds waren bis auf einen nicht über der 4k gs grenze und am schaden hats auch etwas gehapert. bei schmiedemeister garfrost 3 mal gewiped, bis der schurke mal das mit den stacks verstanden hat. nun gut, nicht jeder hat zig twinks und lernt die ini vllt erst kennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da wir da aber schon so oft gewiped sind und auch bei ick der schaden so gering war, dass der ewig gedauert hat, mussten mein freund und ich dann notgedrungen in 5 min in icc sein. kann ja keiner ahnen, dass ne ini länger als ne stunde geht, aber die leute haben halt tatsächlich noch was aus der ini brauchen können, also hab ich aufn tank geloggt (die 30 min wartezeit waren ja mittlerweile um) und er dann auf seinen schami heal und schnell in 5 min die ini zuende gemacht. die dds haben sich über nette mitspieler gefreut und natürlich über die items und den ini-erfolg ^^ 

und wir uns darüber, dass nicht jeder idiot in wow nur noch auf die dps zahlen glotzt und jeden zusammenscheißt, der seinen stupiden ansichten nicht gerecht wird.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (10. September 2010)

Sikes schrieb:


> Seit meinem Comment nur überflogen und gedacht: "WTF!" Was hier alles für sachen stehn... angefangen von "Ein frisch 80er der nur 1.5k dps fährt beherrscht seine Klasse nicht" Ein FRISCHER 80er wird kaum Levelgear, die Schulterenchants oder vll auch die Kopfverzauberungen haben. Ganz zu beginn von WotLK haben die meisten so zwischen 1k - 2k gemacht... je nach Klasse und Erfahrung. Hatte zwar auch Retris oder Hunter in Turm HC mit 500 - 800 DPS... Mein Warri Tank machte zum Beispiel auch nur so 700 - 800 DPS... reichte vollkommen aus mit Leuten die den selben Equipstand hatten :> Mit dem gleichen Warri konnte ich damals auch Gundrak gehen mit einer Highend Gilde auf unserem Server, welche halt schon komplett Naxx 25er equipt waren, unter anderem eine Eule mit 6k DPS. Im Prinzip ist es die gleiche Diskussion wie bei den Tanks... kann man mit 19k HP unbuffed PDC HC tanken? Ist es möglich mit einem GS von 4.4k die ersten 4 Bosse aus ICC 25 zu machen (mit 5% Buff)? Ja es geht alles, sogar ziemlich locker wenn man sich Zeit nimmt und einfach spielt ohne sich runterzumachen und sich schlecht fühlen muss weshalb man nicht schon 5 Jahre WoW erfahrung gesammelt hat. Jeder der es nötig hat andere runterzumachen deswegen tut dies aus Neid oder mangelndem selbstvertrauen. Ich für meinen Teil hab ohne viel Stress und stets mit Leuten die auch ohne Stress spielen 10/12 in ICC25 down und auch RS 25 ist clear... und das mit einem 5.8k gs Rogue der keine 10k DPS bei Saurfang gemacht hat... ohne Buff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boyclar (10. September 2010)

Mir ist es relativ egal ob nun gut equipte oder schlecht equipte mitkommen, jedoch wenn ich nur mit der absicht habe marken zu farmen, suche ich auch erst ab mind. dps von 5k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 möchte halt schnell durch... (healer lasse ich gleich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist nicht mehr nötig mit genug dmg und nem guten tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## tonks09 (10. September 2010)

Ihr wisst schon das die Heros für die neu 80ger gedacht sind, die bereits die non hc durchlaufen haben.Und nicht für die Imba Icc Equipten.Eigentlich müssten die neu 80ger euch kicken, den ihr stört mit euren gemeckere den Spielablauf.Die gehen da geziehlt rein um Marken und Equip zu bekommen.Und das nicht nur einmal an Tag. Meist liegt der dps Wert so um die 1,5 - 2,5 k. Je nach Klasse, und wie viel die anderen an Schaden machen sind. Hatte es schön öfters gehabt, das ein Caster nur noch zum Bomben kam, da der Mob schon lag bevor ein Zauber bei ihn durch war.Aber sich den über den frisch 80ger beschweren. Wie wäre es mal, den Mob länger leben zu lassen. Den könnte es vieleicht klappen etwas mehr zu machen als nur zu Bomben -.-*
Von solchen Idioten die hohe dps zahlen von frisch 80gern, in einer hc erwarten, halte ich rein gar nichts.Die sollen sich gefälligst an ihre eigene Nase fassen, und ja zusehen das wenn sie ihren nächsen Char auf 80 haben, sofort 3,5 - 4,5 k  dps machen, am besten sofort 5k+ ^^
Überlegt mal was ihr da von anderen erwartet.Bishher hat es Blizz noch nicht geschaft, mit erreichen von lvl 80 gleich das t9 set und ein paar Marken per post zu verschicken.Wäre aber mal ne Idee. Den wären eure Vorderungen gerechtfertigt.


----------



## sam72 (10. September 2010)

was für ein glück, das bald alle wieder "frisch" 85 sind. da sind solche beiträge ne zeitlang unterm tisch. wenn ich so einen müll lese. "ich will schnell durch und mag keine lowies mitnehmen".
du wirst bald auch wieder ein "lowie" sein. und mit frisch 80 bist du mit sicherheit genauso gewesen...du warst froh mitgenommen zu werden. manche leute hier kann ich nur den kopf schütteln. aber viele haben anscheinend ihren 80 mit komplett t11 bekommen. kein wunder, das wow immer mehr verkommt...bei solchen leuten. ich spiel ein spiel aus spass und nicht um zu zeigen was für ein toller hecht ich im spiel bin. das hab ich nicht nötig, dafür gibts ein RL...falls ihr sowas noch kennt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GinoCasino (10. September 2010)

Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn frische 80er dabei sind, da ich mehr als genug Schaden fahre.
Es ist besser sie laufen Heros als sich für Icc anzumelden weil bei sowas bekomme ich nen Puls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn frische 80er Ak etc. laufen ist das ok aber nur wenn sie wenigstens paar Hero Klotten anhaben und nicht vollkommmen verskillt sind.
Als Beispiel ich war mit meinem Dudu Heiler in Ak 10, 2 frische 80er waren dabei darunter der zweite Heiler, als ich den betrachtet habe kam mir das grauen:
50% auf Itemlevel 232/245 nicht verzaubert und nicht gesockelt nicht mal mit blauen Steinen dazu verskillt, der 2 frische 80er ebenfalls (war der Freund).
Hab mich dann auch aus diesen Gründen verabschiedet der Raidleiter konnte es verstehen
(die beiden haben mich geflamt von wegen ich wäre Itemgeil und ich wurde ja bestimmt auch gezogen, brauchte zwar nur Marken aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Also ich sehe es nicht ein Leute zu ziehen aber an sonsten ist mir DPS/HPS vollkommen egal, wenn die Leute was aus ihrem Char machen,
 gerade in Heros zu anfang von Wotlk haben auch 1200 Dps gereicht.


----------



## SonicTank (10. September 2010)

Hab mich mal für die zweitere Antwort entschieden, da es nunmal so ist: Fährt EINER aus der Gruppe um die 4k dps, dann kann der Rest an DDs auch genügsam Däumchen drehn, da die Mobs so oder so fix umfallen.

Ich bin meistens nur froh, ´nen gescheiten sowie stressresistenten Tank dabei zu haben, damit ich nicht andauernd Aggro habe. Und wenn ich tanke, was in letzter Zeit häufiger vorkommt, gibts auch keine Probleme. Soweit ich weiß, sucht der Dungeonfinder ja Leute mit halbwegs gleichen Ausrüstungsstand zusammen, von daher ist es bei mir noch nie vorgekommen, das ich mit ner Randomgruppe für BU eine Stunde (?) gebraucht hätte...15 bis 30 Minuten ist da Standard. 

Wipes hab ich in einer hero schon ewig nicht mehr erlebt, von daher kann ich diesen Punkt auch nicht nachvollziehen. 

Heros (evtl. bis auf HdR hero mit hyperaktiven DDs) sind in meinen Augen Freeloot bzw. Markeneinsacktöpfe, egal ob mit 1k dps, oder 10k dps...ladde, durch geht es irgendwie immer.

Ansonsten gilt wie immer: Jeder hat mal klein angefangen, warum sollte man Neulingen diese Erfahrung verwehren, nur weil man dann mal zehn Minuten länger in einer Instanz sein könnte.

mfG


----------



## Rolandos (10. September 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich so nicht. Wenn jemand halbwegs anständig equipt und gesockelt/vz ist, dann ok. Aber, einen frischen grün/blauen 80er durch AK durchziehen finde ich nicht ok. Der hat da drin schlicht und ergreifend nichts verloren und soll sich erstmal (wenigstens halbwegs) anständiges Equip besorgen.



Hmm, vielleicht will er sich ja anständig equippen im AK. Und da die meisten überequipt sind ist es eh egal, wenn einer noch nicht sooo gut ausgerüstet ist. 



Sacrilege schrieb:


> Oder findest du es toll wenn du zB bereits 3 T10 Teile hast und dann würfelt dir so ein grün/blauer Gimp das Teil weg daß du für den 4er Bonus brauchst?




Das ist WOW!! Wenn dir das nicht passt oder du damit nicht zurecht kommst, besorge dir ein Singelplayergame, da würfelt dir keiner etwas weg. 



Sacrilege schrieb:


> Es sollte schon gewisse Grenzen geben wen man mitnimmt.




Da gebe ich dir ausnahmsweise Recht, so ein Spieler wie dich würde ich aus der Gilde/Gruppe feuern.

Ansonsten sind Mißgunst, Neid, ich ich ich, deine besten Freunde.


----------



## Rolandos (10. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kennen wir uns? Ich denke nicht!
> 
> Ein DD der sich mit Gummeleqip ohne Schaden einer hc-ini anschliesst... der sollte sich bezüglich des Zusammenspiels mal fragen, ob er das überhaupt kann! Zusammenspiel heisst nicht, einen durch ne Ini zu ziehen. -.-



Glücklicherweise kennen wir uns nicht.

Zusammenspiel heist, Jeder bringt sein Bestes, richtiges Einsetzen der Mitspieler und gegenseitige Unterstüzung.

Das heist 
1. Wenn er nur 1000 DPS macht weil er noch nicht gut genug gerüstet ist bring er sein Bestes.
2. Wenn er keinen schaden machen kann, kann der Tank Token setzen für CC, und der schwache Spieler versucht das hin zu bekommen oder versucht den Tank mit Aggroumleitung, z.B. Irreführung zu unterstützen, so das der Rest richtig Schaden machen kann.
3. Wenn der Spieler nich genau weis was er machen muss, erklären ihm das die Anderen, oder der Tank pullt nicht den ganzen Raum.....

Wenn der schwache Spieler alles nicht hin bekommt, dumm rumsteht, es nicht einmal versucht, dann gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## djbarti (10. September 2010)

Mir ist es egal wer mitgeht.
Ich nehme lieber Frischlinge mit als dps geile Kiddis. Grund: DPS geile wollen schnell durch und machen dadurch fehler. Frischlinge brauchen etwas länger am boss und lernen ihn dadurch kennen weil die net so schnell fallen. 
 Beispiel: War gestern mit Tank rnd unterwegs im Schlepptau 3 neu 80iger DD's und ein heiler (rnd) Als ich schrieb das ich hds komplett mache, wegen erfolg, meinte der rnd vogel nur da mach ich net mit. (man muss sagen mit ein gs von 3,8k und nur blauen sachen pur) 

Es gibt aber auch tage, gerade am WE wo ich Raiden gehe und somit auch schnell die 2 Pflichtmarken holen will, d.h. schnell durch die daily. 

Kicken würde ich niemals einen ob ich nun mit tank oder heal unterwegs bin, sollte es keinen passen wie die gruppe ist der soll freiwilig gehen (wär ja noch schöner ihn um den 30min buff zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 


Wenn schon bc angesprochen wurde das es da nicht so war, man hatte dort net soooooooooo viel zeit wie heute. Damals war alles etwas anspruchsvoller wie heute. Da waren die Bosse noch Bosse. 
[lang ist es her ^^ ]


----------



## Dling (10. September 2010)

Hier nehmen viele an es gäbe nur Dps geile Kiddis.´Ich hab schon genug "ältere" Leute gesehn die dps geil sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und ja mir ist eig auch egal mit wem ich in hc´s geh.


----------



## Psalmensang (10. September 2010)

Normalerweise richtet sich die Gruppe nach dem langsamsten / dem Spieler mit dem schlechtesten Equip. Möglicherweise ist das einer der 3 DDs, dann fällts nicht so ins Gewicht. Sind aber Heiler oder / und Tank noch am Markensammeln für gutes Gear, sollten die roxxor DDs mal einen Gang runterschalten und sich auf den Level des / der "kleineren" einpendeln. Warum?   Weils ein Teamspiel ist. Wer das noch immer nicht gepeilt hat soll sich alleine in hc inis versuchen oder Diablo zocken.


----------



## sam72 (10. September 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Hier nehmen viele an es gäbe nur Dps geile Kiddis.´Ich hab schon genug "ältere" Leute gesehn die dps geil sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das immer die "jungen" spieler sich da angegriffen fühlen *kopfschüttel*

und dps kiddis sind spieler von 12 genauso gemeint, wie welche von 40

nur so am rande...und hier kommt mir irgendwie die 2 klassen gesellschaft wieder in den kopf...der fährt keinen porsche, dann darf er bei uns nicht mit zum spaziergang fahren *omg*


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise kennen wir uns nicht.
> 
> Zusammenspiel heist, Jeder bringt sein Bestes, richtiges Einsetzen der Mitspieler und gegenseitige Unterstüzung.
> 
> ...


Glücklicherweise? Öhm... okay, ich lass das mal so stehen.

zu 1. 
Wenn einer nur 1000DPS macht und nicht gut genug gerüstet ist... dann hat er in einer hc-ini nichts zu suchen, er behindert dort 4 andere Spieler und überspringt mal eben den non-hc-Bereich, den er offensichtlich zum üben braucht.

zu 2.
Ja genau... ne 5er Ini schaffst du auch zu dritt - da brauchst du kein cc oder dergleichen. Das ist garnicht der Punkt, der Punkt ist der, dass ich nicht gewillt bin einen Spieler, *der keinen Willen hat sich um seinen Char zu kümmern* (trifft auf einen 80er mit 1000DPS sicherlich zu), da durch zu ziehen.

Wie gesagt, ich habe kein Problem mit Neulingen, jeder hat mal angefangen. Geh ich halt mit ihm non-hc - alles kein Problem. Ich hol ihn auch ins TS und erzähl ihm etwas zu seinem Char, aber das muss von IHM ausgehen.

Bosserklärungen etc. sind kein Problem und ne Selbstverständlichkeit.

zu 3.
Passt eigentlich zu dem zweiten Punkt...

---

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Thema "Zusammenspiel", welches du mir ja absprichst, sehr wohl vertraut... jemanden durch eine Ini zu ziehen (und genau das tut man für solche DDs) hat absolut garnichts damit zu tun - das zieht es nur mächtig und vor allem, unnötig in die Länge.

Es ehrt euch ja, dass ihr irgendwelche Leute da fix durchzieht und ausstattet - aber heult dann nicht rum, wenn ihr beim nächsten Randomraid genau diejenigen dabei habt. Die werden sich nämlich nicht allzu viel gesteigert haben, wozu auch, ging ja bisher auch so. 

EDIT: Haben neulich den 25er aufgefüllt und noch einen Arkanmage (Muss eigentlich nur 1-1-1-1-2 drücken) mitgenommen... T9 und 3k DPS, bei 30%-Buff wohlgemerkt. Ganz grosses Kino, hab dann mal spasseshalber ins Arsenal geschaut, wunderbar, 2 Tage vorher die 80 erreicht und offensichtlich von allen durchgezogen.

Unglücklicherweise gehöre ich zu den Arschlöchern... die da nicht mitspielen.


----------



## nrg (10. September 2010)

Ich spiele sowohl einen Bär als auch einen Jäger im Bereich T10 und muss sagen in Random Inis sind mir 4 Spieler die sich versuchen zu equippen lieber als 1-4 durchgeknallte Idioten die alles am liebsten in 10 Minuten clear haben wollen.
Die strengen sich in der Regel an das Beste aus ihrem Char raus zu holen, gut es gibt Ausnahmen aber 10% Schwund sind normal. Ab einem gewissen Itemlevel der DDs kommt man noch nicht mal dazu einen Swipe zu machen ohne das gleich alles chargt, schießt oder bombt.
Mit dem Jäger mach ich genug Schaden um 2 DDs mit durch zu ziehen, die Spieler sind froh das sie fix durch ne Ini kommen und mir bricht kein Zacken aus der Krone wenn die Ini 30 statt 25 Minuten dauert.

Jeder sollte dran denken das er selbst mal mit Levelequip in Inis gerannt ist um Items zu kriegen, Heros sind auf Itemlevel 200-213 ausgelegt und nicht auf 277...


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> Jeder sollte dran denken das er selbst mal mit Levelequip in Inis gerannt ist um Items zu kriegen, Heros sind auf Itemlevel 200-213 ausgelegt und nicht auf 277...


Genau... mit ILvl 200 machste aber keine 1000DPS mehr. Die sollteste mit deinem 138er-Questequip schon auf die Kette kriegen.


----------



## knochenhand (10. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Genau... mit ILvl 200 machste aber keine 1000DPS mehr. Die sollteste mit deinem 138er-Questequip schon auf die Kette kriegen.



so siehts aus, aber das erfordert spiel verständnis, mal erlehrlich frisch 80 hat man als caster ca:

1000-1500 zm
15% crit
5% haste
und viel zuwenig hit

mit icc25er hm gear 

3500zm
40% crit 
30%haste
hit caped

bei meeles ist das noch extremer mit waffenkunde und rüstungsdurchschlag....

also erst denken , dan müll schreiben

mfg


----------



## Octazooka (10. September 2010)

Inis schnell durchzuhaben ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie auch unglaublich langweilig. Ich war letztens als Heiler in HdR mit einer Gruppe, in der jeder, einschließlich des Tanks, nicht soo megatoll equippt war (um es mittels Gayscore zu veranschaulichen: unter 5k). Ich hatte letztendlich fast mehr hps als die anderen dps, aber hey, da war das ganze mal endlich wieder ein bisschen anspruchsvoller. HdR gehört nun generell zu den Inis, die nicht sehr einfach sind, bzw ist wohl derzeit die Härteste, aber diesmal war es besonders schwer, die Gruppe am Leben zu halten. Aber gerade das hat eben auch so viel Spaß gemacht. Mit Leuten, die noch nicht so gutes Gear haben, können 5er Inis teilweise noch richtig anspruchsvoll sein, und das scheuen die meisten Leute. Seltsam eigentlich - selbst brüsten sie sich mit ihrem ach so tollen Gear, aber Herausforderungen können sie nicht meistern? 
Vor allem aber: Ich verstehe nicht, wie sich die Leute über Spieler mit, sagen wir mal unter 3k dps, aufregen und sie dann aus der Gruppe werfen, zB in einer Hero ini. Das ist doch absolut dämlich - man kritisiert ihn für sein zu schlechtes Gear, aber will ihm gleichzeitig keine Möglichkeit geben, sich zu verbessern? Was soll das? Früher gingen die Inis übrigens auch mit nur einem Itemlvl von 200, oder sogar noch darunter.


----------



## MasterCrain (10. September 2010)

1000 dps schaft man locker schon auf lvl 70 in grün-blauem questzeug. Da sollte auf 80 bissle mehr drinn sein^^


----------



## Itarus (10. September 2010)

Ich sag nichts dazu. Außer vielleicht:

Seit wann zur Hölle fährt man DPS?

Da bekomm ich immer nen Krampf bei...
Wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist, soll sich jetzt unverzüglich stellen!

MfG Itarus


----------



## theduke666 (10. September 2010)

Und ich dachte schon, die DPS-Diskussion wäre in den letzten 1,5 Jahren zum Erliegen gekommen.
Naja, dann halt nicht,´.
Btw, die Auswahl in der Abstimmung läßt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## RedShirt (10. September 2010)

Ich hatte letztens eine Diskussion mit einem GM über ein Ticket meinerseits. .. 

hatte im S3d 25er ein Jäger /roll insgesamt 3x gemacht (25 Leute, viel zu übersehen) und das Mount bekommen.
Zugeteilt - Fehler fällt auf, "bitte gib den Drachen an" -> "Ihr kriegt mich nie! lol" -> /leave

Wollte Klärung darüber haben, ob das "ok" ist usw. Egal.

Kam der Satz auch von ihm: "Es sollte um den Spielspaß, nicht nur immer um Beute Beute Beute gehen.".

Kann ich unterschreiben - immerhin gehts nicht nur "dem normalen Volk" so =)

Gibt so unglaublich viele Leute die selber /brainafk Loot haben wollen, overgeared Leute um sich haben wollen, daß solche genau die bekommen, die sie brauchen: denselben Schlag, und dann bei Marrow'Gar rumwipen, weil alle irgendwo rumgimpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einer der letzten Raidsleads (harte 5 Bosse im 25er ICC nh) "Ich hab nach Gearscore eingeladen".
Dabei ein Voll-PVP Warrior (need auf alles) und einige bekannte Hunter mit 500 Hitwertung (beide Hittrinkets für Marken drin).

I will cease to comment here =)


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2010)

Itarus schrieb:


> Seit wann zur Hölle fährt man DPS?
> 
> Da bekomm ich immer nen Krampf bei...


Seit man seine Rotation fahren kann...


----------



## Kuya (10. September 2010)

> Wer behauptet die Daily Hero nicht gerne in 20min fertig zuhaben ist nicht ehrlich zu sich selbst.



Falsch, ich bevorzuge es in einfachen Inis und Raids (so wie HC's zum Beispiel) mit den Gegnern meine spielchen zu spielen. bissl "CC" hier, "Style-Rotation" dort, und ein wenig "kite'ing" hier und da.
Gibt halt auch Spieler die Spaß daran haben. Genung Marken für den ganzen "Krempel" hat man früher oder später sowiso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Die meisten würden sich freuen wenn man z.B. mal eben zu Anfang des Wow-Tages schnell sich die Empleme abholen kann um sich dann seinem Equip zu widmen. Ony 25, 1k winter PDK usw.



laaangweilig. Und dann rumheulen, dass sie nix zu tun haben, und alles ja "vieeel zu einfach ist". Naja wenn ich Nexus mit Shadowmourne gehen muss, bin ich auch selber dran Schuld wenn "ich un der Rest meiner Gruppe sich langweilen". 




> Wenn die Heros doch nur dafür da sind um schnell sich die Marken abzuholen und sonst keinen Sinn mehr für die meisten machen, warum sich dann mit nem frischen 80er Tank oder 3 dds mit ner durchschnittsdps von 1200 rumzuärgern.



Jene die keinen "Sinn" darin sehen sich in eine zusammengewüfelte Truppe zu integrieren, und freude daran empfinden Fehlpulls durch Skill und Teamwork mit der Gruppe zu überstehen, sollten sich vielleicht Lieber einen Beruf suchen, wenn sich bei Ihnen der Begriff "Spaß" "durch "Arbeit" ersetzt. Außerdem wenn die Instanzen für jene nur für die Marken da sind, sollte Blizz sie vielleicht rauspatchen, und durch Marken-Spende-Automaten mit 24 Std. CD in Dalaran ersetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Nein ich will das nicht gutheißen das die meisten so denken... aber mal im Ernst. Froh über ne gute Gruppe wo es schnell geht sind wir doch alle , oder?



Schnell vergehen.. muss nur meine Arbeitszeit... aber nicht meine Freizeit, und schon garnicht meine Hobbys.] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Natürlich ist es so das alle die grad 80 geworden sind die Inis durchlaufen müssen. Man kann nicht sofort auf 80 ne dps von 3k fahren.
> Dann ist man darauf angwiesen das man Gruppen findet wo man mitkann. Versteht jeder.
> Aber ich glaube , aus eigener Erfahrung das die Leute mit guten Klamotten die Inis schon zu kotz.... finden.
> 
> Ich selber hab nen guten Pala Tank und mehrere DDs auf 80. Ich kann diese Nordend inis nicht mehr sehen.



...gut gibt schon ein paar inis die ich absolut nicht mag, (HdS, okkulus, und diese blöde Reiterei am Anfang in dieser Argentumslangweiligarena, die Käferinis, etc., 
Aber gibt ja auch einige schöne Inis, wo man viel CC'n kann. Mit Anfängergruppen geh ich sehr gerne in Instanzen, ist immer wieder erfrischend, wenn der Tank mal unknventionelle Wege geht, 
und beim ersten Fehlpull, wache ich sogar mal aus meinem Wachkoma auf, und habe ein wenig Nervenkitzel und Spaß daran, eine Ausweglose Situation zu korrigieren.
Und wenn wir dann echt mal wieder Wipen, isses wenigstens in diesem Setup mal ne Herausforderung, muss ich mir halt was einfallen lassen, wie wir den Boss doch noch legen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Also gebt bitte nicht immer die Schuld den DPS Geilen Spielern sonder dem Spiel selbst.



nun Da hab ich halt eine eher unknventionelle Meinung. Leute die nach DPS schreien, sind in meinen Augen Leute, die "Angst" haben, dass
wirklich mal Skill gefragt ist, um etwas zu legen, und man mehr bringen muss als nur 231112311123
Mit anderen Worten... da wo solche Spieler die Gruppe leaven, fange ich erst an aufzuwachen. 
Mit anderen worten, Solche Leute finden auch gefallen daran, Half-Life 2 Storymode mit /godlike zu spielen. Wo genau ist da dann bitte die Herausforderung?] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Oder noch besser sucht euch Gruppen für Hero Inis die eure DPS nicht interessiert. Davon gibt es deutlich mehr als die die schreiben ab 3,5k


na.... aber "leidenschafltlich" Gerne. Die zeigen sich deinem individuellen Spielstil noch dankbar, und heulen nicht das sie das so und so casten würden. Außerdem weiss ich dann das ich auch mal was zu tun habe, außer cool dazustehen und /headbang zu casten, während der Palapanzer rollt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das bei Ony , PDK usw ne gewisse DPS Zahl und Erfahrung vorhanden sein sollte kann ich ebenfalls nur nachvollziehen.



na sicher, aber das was die meisten so glauben, was man brauch liegt mal 20% über dem was Blizz beim Design für notwendig erachtet, und 30% über dem womits passabel machbar ist (nur ne Schätzung, aber ihr wisst schon was ich meine].

die meisten bilden sich ein, dass man eine DPS für z.B. Naxxramas braucht, mit der ich längst in Ulduar unterwegs bin. bei solchen Gruppen weiß ich schon, dass beim kleinsten Healer oder Tankfehler die ID gelaufen ist, weil sowieso alle /Prommi-leave casten.



> Warum mit Hero - Klamotten nicht erstmal AK 10er Nax 10er Obsi laufen? Wenn ich dann sehe das bei Ony Wipes durch falsche Laufwege oder durch den Atem passieren......
> 
> Wie seht ihr das.
> 
> Immer noch die pööösen DPS Geilen Spieler?



Um ehrlich zu sein.. ich "sehe" regelmäßig die super DPS Fuzzis, nach ihrem "Heldenhaften Auftritt" im Staub liegen, weil viele einfach glauben dass man sich ab einem gewissen Equip-Stand nicht mehr aus ner Voidzone bewegen muss.. "jaja.. dann ist halt der Healer schuld.. der muss das mit seinem Equip ja wohl gegenheilen können... faszinierend.. und langweilig. Außerdem, hab ich mit 2 meiner Chars die Heros übersprungen, weil man mit dem PvP krempel direkt schon Ulduar gehen konnte. Was eingentlich auch ein No-Go der Langzeitmotivation ist. Und Hinten in den DPS war ich keineswegs, nicht zuletzt da eh immer 3-4 DD's den halben Bossfight im Staub liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pöse.. sind die eigentlich nicht, nur bemittleidenswert. In einem Spiel, wo ich mir sorgen machen muss, wie ich meine 30 Hotkeys überhaupt vollbekomme, da Overall viel zu wenig Spells vorhanden sind, und der schwierigkeitsgrad dem Kochen einer Suppe entspricht. Weigere ich mich eigentlich, es mir mit "langweilig & Einfach" Gruppen" noch viel einfacher zu machen, als es ohnehin schon ist. Aber an PvE hab ich ohnehin nicht mehr so viel interesse.
Gibt in inis einfach zu wenig zu tun. Zum CC'n und kiten gibts nicht viel, (teilweise wirst du dafür sogar noch angemeckert xD), und blöd rumstehen und rotas runterleiern ist sogar schon...deprimierend-einfach. 

Gruss, Kuya.


----------



## Shavana (10. September 2010)

ich habe mir jetzt zwar nicht alle 40 seiten durchgelesen, aber dennoch habe ich selbst beim TE den Kopf geschüttelt.

1. Wenn es Dir zu anstrengend ist einen frischen 80er mitzunehmen, dann geh Gildenintern, da wirst das problem bestimmt nicht haben, weil alle schon nen gs von 65xx haben und dementsprechend Ihre 5k+ dps in den Heros fahren.

2. Wofür sind die Inis noch gut? a) für Neulinge oder Twinks um sich auszustatten und b) um Marken abzustauben für diejenigen, die nix mehr brauchen. Wenn Blizz die Marken rauspatchen würde, dann hätten Neulinge gar keine Chance mehr ans Equip zu kommen.

Die Leute heulen rum, alles ist zu einfach etc pp, aber haben auch wiederum keine Lust 5 min länger in einer Instanz zu verbringen wie nötig. Wenn man sich mal die Hauptstädte anschaut, sieht man das ALLE zu 90% Ihrer Zeit nur abgammeln oder dummes Zeug im /2 channel spammen.


----------



## Gnorfal (10. September 2010)

Wo is die Auswahlmöglichkeit: "Mir egal was die andern machen, ich fahre 8k+ DpS"??


----------



## Amraam (10. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Um ehrlich zu sein.. ich "sehe" regelmäßig die super DPS Fuzzis, nach ihrem "Heldenhaften Auftritt" im Staub liegen, weil viele einfach glauben dass man sich ab einem gewissen Equip-Stand nicht mehr aus ner Voidzone bewegen muss.. "jaja.. dann ist halt der Healer schuld.. der muss das mit seinem Equip ja wohl gegenheilen können... faszinierend.. und langweilig. Außerdem, hab ich mit 2 meiner Chars die Heros übersprungen, weil man mit dem PvP krempel direkt schon Ulduar gehen konnte. Was eingentlich auch ein No-Go der Langzeitmotivation ist. Und Hinten in den DPS war ich keineswegs, nicht zuletzt da eh immer 3-4 DD's den halben Bossfight im Staub liegen.
> 
> ...



drum spiel ich für mein leben gerne Hexer mit Dämo skillung .

Zieh ich aggro, ab in meta und den boss dan einfach durchtanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(meta hält 30sec. bis dahin hat der tank entweder die aggro zurück oder der boss ist down)

letztens gabs lustigerweise nen wipe, weil der heiler eingepennt ist, da er nichts zu tun hatte XD


----------



## sam72 (10. September 2010)

Octazooka schrieb:


> Inis schnell durchzuhaben ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie auch unglaublich langweilig. Ich war letztens als Heiler in HdR mit einer Gruppe, in der jeder, einschließlich des Tanks, nicht soo megatoll equippt war (um es mittels Gayscore zu veranschaulichen: unter 5k). Ich hatte letztendlich fast mehr hps als die anderen dps, aber hey, da war das ganze mal endlich wieder ein bisschen anspruchsvoller. HdR gehört nun generell zu den Inis, die nicht sehr einfach sind, bzw ist wohl derzeit die Härteste, aber diesmal war es besonders schwer, die Gruppe am Leben zu halten. Aber gerade das hat eben auch so viel Spaß gemacht. Mit Leuten, die noch nicht so gutes Gear haben, können 5er Inis teilweise noch richtig anspruchsvoll sein, und das scheuen die meisten Leute. Seltsam eigentlich - selbst brüsten sie sich mit ihrem ach so tollen Gear, aber Herausforderungen können sie nicht meistern?
> Vor allem aber: Ich verstehe nicht, wie sich die Leute über Spieler mit, sagen wir mal unter 3k dps, aufregen und sie dann aus der Gruppe werfen, zB in einer Hero ini. Das ist doch absolut dämlich - man kritisiert ihn für sein zu schlechtes Gear, aber will ihm gleichzeitig keine Möglichkeit geben, sich zu verbessern? Was soll das? Früher gingen die Inis übrigens auch mit nur einem Itemlvl von 200, oder sogar noch darunter.



deine meinung unterschreibe ich sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Garrett- (10. September 2010)

pls get brain @ TE


----------



## Tharira (10. September 2010)

Hmmm meine Blau Equipten Twinks fahren in der Hero ihre 3-4k DPS, konnte zwar nie mit den ICC Equipten Leuten welche ihre 8-10k fahren mithalten aber es hat sich nie jemand beschwert das ich zu wenig DPS mache... ehr im Gegenteil, das nachdem das Penismeter gepostet wurde
viele erstaunt waren das ich mit dem Gear so "viel" DMG fahre...

 Meist versuche ich mich Trotz des schlechten Equips irgendwie für die Gruppe nützlich zu machen indem ich z.B. in der Grube die Caster rausnehme, Adds einsammel und zum Tank ziehe etc etc.

 Die meisten Tanks / Healer sind im Normalfall froh mich mit meinen "Gammeltwinks" in der Grp zu haben, werde oft immer schon begrüsst wenn ich RND gehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamalan (10. September 2010)

entweder man geht in die hero´s mit CC´s, guter laune und der präzision eines könners seiner klasse

oder man macht es wie die Army... alles wegrotzen was einen vor die flinte kommt... bei verlusten...egal... die ini liegt ja in schutt und asche
und alle anderen die im dreck liegen sind halt kolleteralschäden.... 

jedem so wie er gerne zockt


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2010)

Tamalan schrieb:


> entweder man geht in die hero´s mit CC´s, guter laune und der präzision eines könners seiner klasse


Jajaja, die 1000-DPS-Monster sind wahre Könner ihrer Klasse. Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum die neuesten Inis immer zuerst von solchen DPS-Minimalisten bewältigt werden. Die ganzen verblödeten DDs, die Schaden entsprechend ihres Equipstandes rausrotzen, können sonst nüscht, Luschen die, machen es einfach mit Gewalt unso und gehen über Leichen - meist verspeisen sie vorher noch die Nachbarskatze oder gleich den ganzen Strassenzug. Die reden auch nicht miteinander... alles soziale Wracks und gogogogo unso.

Glaubt ihr euch eigentlich selber?

Yeah, heute war wieder ein super WoW-Tag, 24x in der Grube gestorben, aber HEY... wenigstens haben wir nen Mob aus dem Kampf genommen, das war ja so geil.


----------



## sam72 (10. September 2010)

yeah, der tank konnte die aggro nicht halten, weil mit cata die aggro reduziert wurde vom tank...cc? brauchen wir nicht...wir roxxoren alles mit aoe weg. wir sind zwar 24 mal gestorben, aber wayne...hauptsache ich war in der dps erster...eins eins 11
^^


omg, wie toll ihr dps-monster seid....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2010)

sam72 schrieb:


> yeah, der tank konnte die aggro nicht halten, weil mit cata die aggro reduziert wurde vom tank...cc? brauchen wir nicht...wir roxxoren alles mit aoe weg. wir sind zwar 24 mal gestorben, aber wayne...hauptsache ich war in der dps erster...eins eins 11
> ^^
> 
> 
> ...


Ich behaupte mal ganz dreist... das wir da vorsichtiger agieren als Leute, die nicht einmal ansatzweise in die Nähe der Tankaggro kommen. Ist aber nur ne ganz weit hergeholte Idee. ;-)


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (10. September 2010)

Esse gerade Bravo Chips, geriffelt und gesalzen.


----------



## Paper (10. September 2010)

naja... trotz 10k+ bei einigen 5er bossen is es mir eigentlich voellig schnurz,wie gut der rest der truppe is. is der heiler top,spiel ich auch mal gerne second tank.is der tank etwas low und hat probs,agro zu halten,lass ich ihm halt ein paar sekunden zeit. der sinn einer gruppe ist miteinander zu spielen! sonst koennt ich die meisten hero inis auch solo rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich nerven mehr die art von tanks,die meinen nen neuen streckenrekord im 100m-lauf aufzustellen! sowas nervt!!! besonders,wenn man gerade von der arbeit kommt und eben entspannt seine daily machen will. stressige spieler sind und bleiben die bei mir unbeliebtesten!


----------



## Yokoono12 (10. September 2010)

FrAkE schrieb:


> WEn du dots sagst usw denk ich ma du zockst nen hexer?
> 
> du zockst deinen hexer dan falsch
> 
> ...






Hammer Mega Fail!!! Destro ist nicht die Skillung die am meisten DMG fährt. Wer seinen Hexer spielen kann spielst imho Gebrechen. Klar inner hero kackst damit ab, die dots kommen garnicht zum ticken, aber was du redest.... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Krovvy (10. September 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Mathematik war für viele immer schon ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln. Auch für die meisten DPSFans.
> Ein Spieler mit 4k Dps benötigt weniger als 10 sec für einen Trashmob (da meist der Tank noch ab und an draufhaut) nun ist es meistens so das noch 2 weiter Roxxor mit von der Partie sind, die wiederum für sich dem ersten Dopple D in nichts nachstehen. also werden aus den 10 sec die der Mob lebt, theoretisch 3 sec. Die meisten Caster jedoch benötigen zum Wirken ihres Zaubers 1.5-5 Sekunden. Darum würde ich nie einen Caster mehr mit auf Heros nehmen, die halten doch nur den Verkehr auf. Und bei einer Durschnittlichen Lebensdauer eines Mobs von 3 Sekunden, braucht man eigentlich auch keinen Heiler mehr. Lieber einen Dopple D mehr mitnehmen das bringt gut 15 Sekunden Zeitgewinn, die man schon wieder in der nächsten Hero sein könnte.



naive theorie


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2010)

Yokoono12 schrieb:


> Hammer Mega Fail!!! Destro ist nicht die Skillung die am meisten DMG fährt. Wer seinen Hexer spielen kann spielst imho Gebrechen. Klar inner hero kackst damit ab, die dots kommen garnicht zum ticken, aber was du redest.... *kopfschüttel*


Du gucken auf Datum... und schwupps, Ober-Mega-Hammer-Super-Doppel-Fail ist garkein "Fail" mehr.


----------



## Kuya (11. September 2010)

...mal davon abgesehen, dass destruction einfach die Skillung ist, die (meiner Meinung nach) mit Abstand den meisten Spaß macht.
könnte aber auch daran liegen, das ich als zweiten Char nen Ice/Arkane Mage spiele, (mir dieses Cast&Run einfach wahnsinnig viel Spaß macht).


----------



## Nicolanda (11. September 2010)

Yokoono12 schrieb:


> Hammer Mega Fail!!! Destro ist nicht die Skillung die am meisten DMG fährt. Wer seinen Hexer spielen kann spielst imho Gebrechen. Klar inner hero kackst damit ab, die dots kommen garnicht zum ticken, aber was du redest.... *kopfschüttel*



was du fürn quark schreibst. man muss nicht affliction spielen wenn man seinen hexer beherrscht. Ich spiele aktiv und erfolgreich dämo und fahr damit in icc gute 15k dps burst dps sogar bis zu 19k. und so btw destro ist einen tick stärker als affliction. Wenn man das gear hat natürlich. Affliction mag zwar schön und gut sein aber an den gesamten outputdmg eines destro oder dämo hexer kommt dieser bei weiten nicht ran. Weil es einfach die meisten bosse nicht zulassen vollen dmg als affli zu fahren


----------



## SchurxoxD (11. September 2010)

sowas von arm..is doch WAYNE wie viel dps man soll den frischlingen ne chance geben und gut ist... wenn bei uns geflamet wird :nix unter 3k--->Igno und gut


----------



## blindhai (11. September 2010)

Im Endeffekt sollte doch nur eins wichtig sein: Man kommt schön "smooth" durch die Ini. Keine Toten, alle machen Fokusschaden oder bomben (nur einigen sollte man sich) und man kommt in 10-15 Min durch. Dabei sollte jeder darauf bedacht sein seinen Beitrag dabei zu leisten und falls jemand doch mal einen Fehler gemacht hat, diesen nicht zu wiederholen. *träum*


----------



## JustMy2Cents (11. September 2010)

boblong schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier schon wieder alles lese könnt ich echt zuviel kriegen. Wenn jemand anderen nicht helfen will und nur auf sich selbst achtet in bei einem MMO eindeutig falsch. Derjenige sollte lieber single player games spielen( aber da kann man die schuld ja nicht auf andere schieben, wenns nicht klappt). Und sich über randoms aufregen die zuwenig dps fahren ist sowieso lächerlich. Dann sucht euch doch ne ordentliche gilde oder freunde mit denen ihr in hc inis geht, bei denen ihr wisst das die dps stimmt, aber meist haben diese dps affen die sich immer aufregen ja gar keine freunde, da sie nur auf sich selbst fixiert sind und nur auf recount achten und nicht auf das menschliche im spiel.



Besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können! 
Wem es Spaß macht jede Hero wie n Eichhörnchen auf Speed durchzuhetzen, schön ich gönne euch das. 
Dann geht Heros bitte auch nur mit Leuten, die diese Einstellung teilen und gut is!

Aber wer Roulette spielt und via Dungeonfinder meldet, muss dann auch mit den daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen klar kommen.

Das heißt:

1. Es wird gewartet bis alle den Ladescreen auch passiert haben und im Dungeon eingetroffen sind.
2. Jeder wird durchgebuffed.
3. Jetzt wäre der optimale Zeitpunkt auch in einer Randomgruppe abzuklären, ob ein Speedrun für alle OK ist.
	Wenn alle dafür sind fein; wenn nicht, zieht man die Inze halt im normalen Tempo durch und zieht die Mobgruppen auch nicht unnötig groß zusammen. 
	Erfahrungsgemäß seid ihr mit dieser Herangehensweise am Ende doch schneller, weil die Inze durch weniger Widerbelebungen unterbrochen werden musste.
4. Nichts desto trotz muss man immer damit rechnen, dass eine Randomgruppe nicht ohne Wipes abläuft.

Wer damit nicht klar kommt und sich einen Zacken aus der Krone bricht, mal einen Gang runter zu schalten.
Der hat in Randoms nichts verloren.


----------

